# One Piece 598 Predictions / Discussion



## Memos (Aug 28, 2010)

2 years later and so much will have changed. The SH's will have new abilities, looks, attitudes and will hopefully be on their way to meeting up.

Hopefully we'll have an extended chapter with all of the SH's included.

Predict away.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 28, 2010)

Robin and Nami will have bigger tits .


But anyway the way i see this chapter happening. It starts with Luffy's hat, then you see luffy's hand on the hat talking about the hardships he went through, During each scene where he's on the verge of putting on his hat you see scenes of the other strawhats.

Right at the point where all of them meet him you see a side view with hat on his head  until the last page where you see his full face. The chapter ends with Luffy and his crew shouting.


----------



## MrChubz (Aug 28, 2010)

Zoro with a hoganstache.


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

The last page will be probably double spread of the re united group in awesome poses.

New SH will be back to kick arses.


----------



## Amekage (Aug 28, 2010)

Chopper:


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

^


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 28, 2010)

impossible to predict how this will all turn out but here's my guess...


Sanji - Say good bye to the Okama , Sanji defeated all the Okama masters except Inazuma and Iva , He defeated all the other Okama within a year and has spent a year fighting Inazuma , At first Inazuma defeated him easily every time and then they started ending in a tie until Inazuma turned into a woman and defeated Sanji because of his handi-cap. Today is the last day before Sanji has to leave , Sanji squares off against Inazuma one last time, Inzauma starts the fight as a woman and expects Sanji will just give up.. and then BAM Sanji attacks him claiming he really isn't a woman like Nami and Robin, knowing that Sanji isn't afraid to hit a woman anymore Inazuma surrenders and Iva gives him a boat and a book of recipes. While leaving the island on his boat (which is a giant swan boat) he will cross another boat which is being captained by none other then.... Mr. 2!

That's all I got in me lol


----------



## Neptun (Aug 28, 2010)

Sanji will be a woman 

nah, just kidding. During the whole next chapter we won't see the crew. We will probably see some hands, shadows or something but we will only see the crew together in a giant spread at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Keigo (Aug 28, 2010)

Hmm, I think Oda might make the actual reunion happen in chapter 600.  It'll give Oda a bit of room to show HOW exactly the SHs will get to Sabaody, as well as update us a little with the status of the world everywhere else, what happened to the Thousand Sunny, etc.  Though I'd rather it happen next chapter


----------



## Nic (Aug 28, 2010)

we'll get to see the post time skip crew and their new design with a brief explanation of what has happened during those two years.


----------



## Federer (Aug 28, 2010)

Zoro will have a faptastic scar on his face, which screams even more badass.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 28, 2010)

My prediction for the next chapter and for 599 and 600 



Edward Newgate said:


> Chapter 600 will feature two fantastic spreads at the end of it, with Luffy, Zoro and Sanji attacking Sentoumaru and two Pacifista simultaneously
> 
> I can imagine already imagine it.
> 
> ...


----------



## MartyMcFly1 (Aug 28, 2010)

^^While I certainly agree that Sentoumaru's ass-kicking is imminent, I highly doubt that it is going to happen in the first chapter of part 2. I'm not exactly sure how this part of the story will begin. I've recently begun to wonder if the timeskip will even show the reunion of the Strawhats. I think it may just take place well after they've already reunited and are doing piratey-stuff.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 28, 2010)

Franky will have caused at least 10 more "incidents" that have been passed down in time.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 29, 2010)

You know what sucks?


We never learned what happened with Buggy lol


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Aug 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> You know what sucks?
> 
> 
> We never learned what happened with Buggy lol



LOL that's true. We haven't learn what has happen to a lot of side characters.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2010)

First two chapter's will be about the straw hats getting to Shabondy Archipeligo and perhaps some mischief they get into. Chapter 600 will be the one about there triumphant return


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 29, 2010)

There's also the possibility that Oda will skip over the reunion...

In chapter 598, Aokiji - as the new Fleet Admiral - will get a report about the Strawhats' sudden reappearance, then we'll find out that they actually went and ramparged through the Marine HQ in Shabondy and completely destroyed it to get their ship back. They'll also get new bounties for it and for previous actions.


----------



## Solon Solute (Aug 29, 2010)

I predict an amazing chapter.


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Aug 29, 2010)

I really hope Oda makes it a longer chapter than usual. Like Romance Dawn long or something.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 29, 2010)

If a time skip happens right away, the story would probably show all the other characters first and how they've changed before bringing it back to the Straw Hats.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Aug 29, 2010)

ZyX said:


> If a time skip happens right away, the story would probably show all the other characters first and how they've changed before bringing it back to the Straw Hats.



This is also what I think.

Oda is going to start the chapter with how much the world changed or how it has been in chaos since WB death.

It will show the SH trainers mentioning that they have all left for Shabondy (this will be shown 1 by 1 of course ending with Rayleigh and Shakky).

Last page wil be the SH double spread of their meeting.


----------



## A Tasty Pancake (Aug 29, 2010)

They may have to fight Kuma to get their ship back.


----------



## Richyy321 (Aug 29, 2010)

2 years later oda might start off with the world whats diffferent 
who's the new shichibukai. WHo's making a name for themselves 
and then maybe just maybe we see strawhats at the end


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Aug 29, 2010)

I predict that after 2 Years one of the Straw Hats will be dead.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yohohohoho!


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Aug 29, 2010)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I predict that after 2 Years one of the Straw Hats will be dead.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



SKULL JOKE.


----------



## Rasendori (Aug 29, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgv7qJMcTg8[/YOUTUBE]

Oda better provide with a Complete version of this when the pacifista rematch goes down.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 30, 2010)

If we're going to see the world's reactions, hopefully we'll see Drake chilling on Kaidou's main ship, reading about the Strawhats' sudden reappearance on the newspaper 

We might even see Kaidou's boot in all its glory, before moving to another scene


----------



## Chahige (Aug 30, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Robin and Nami will have bigger tits


Yes, that is the only thing that matters...


----------



## cry77 (Aug 30, 2010)

A Tasty Pancake said:


> They may have to fight Kuma to get their ship back.



did this dude get banned after his first post?  


srsly...we will first and foremost get the status quo on the world and a panel of the SHs finishing their training

chapter 599 is again about the world and the SHs travelling towards SA

chapter 600 is the reunion


----------



## Soca (Aug 30, 2010)

A Tasty Pancake said:


> They may have to fight Kuma to get their ship back.



lmfao banned 

i always said this tho it might be a test to see how much they've grown or something i dunno


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2010)

A Tasty Pancake said:


> They may have to fight Kuma to get their ship back.



lol banned at first post?

Ontopic : We'll see an update on the current situation of the new age of pirates.


----------



## zapman (Aug 31, 2010)

Today i was thinking about what the first panel back could be

First thing i thought of was Luffy picking back up his strawhat.

Really hope this is gonna be a longer chapter aswell and we at least a glimpse of all the strawhats


----------



## rix (Aug 31, 2010)

We will see how Akainu as Fleet Admiral has made the marines cruel and evil. The small fry pirates are brutally murdered one after one and Akainu, as the leader of the marines, will be a hero of the world. Not only Akainu and the marines, but the shichibukai's and the pacifista have also helped to fuck up the world.

Blackbeard has succeeded in the new world and is now the 4th Younkou. Marco the pheonix has died by the hands of Blackbeard.

Kidd, Hawkins, Apoo, X Drake and the others has also advanced long into the New World, not as good as BB though.

Law leaves the paradise and walks into the New World at around the same time as the Straw Hats.

Buggy the clown is a Shichibukai. And a fearsome one too. After the Impel Down incident and the great war, the world fears Buggy almost as much as they fear a Younkou.

Smoker will be waiting in the New World.

There will be a new Admiral who takes Akainu's place. Someone we have seen or someone new?

Oh, Croc and Moria is in the New World too together with Don Krieg/Gin and perhaps Enel.

I don't know how much Oda will show in the first three chapters. Maybe he will just focus on the Strawhats, but I think he will show us the world too.


----------



## Nic (Sep 1, 2010)

zapman said:


> Today i was thinking about what the first panel back could be
> 
> First thing i thought of was Luffy picking back up his strawhat.
> 
> Really hope this is gonna be a longer chapter aswell and we at least a glimpse of all the strawhats



same, i hope it isn't just a chapter dedicated to explaining the happenings around the world for the last two years.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 1, 2010)

rix said:


> We will see how Akainu as Fleet Admiral has made the marines cruel and evil. The small fry pirates are brutally murdered one after one and Akainu, as the leader of the marines, will be a hero of the world. Not only Akainu and the marines, but the shichibukai's and the pacifista have also helped to fuck up the world.
> 
> Blackbeard has succeeded in the new world and is now the 4th Younkou. Marco the pheonix has died by the hands of Blackbeard.
> 
> ...



I like this


----------



## Teach (Sep 1, 2010)

I predict Blackbeard with epic beard.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 1, 2010)

rix said:


> We will see how Akainu as Fleet Admiral has made the marines cruel and evil. The small fry pirates are brutally murdered one after one and Akainu, as the leader of the marines, will be a hero of the world. Not only Akainu and the marines, but the shichibukai's and the pacifista have also helped to fuck up the world.
> 
> Blackbeard has succeeded in the new world and is now the 4th Younkou. *Marco the pheonix has died by the hands of Blackbeard.*
> 
> ...



Oda wouldn't do that to my heart after waiting 4 weeks.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 1, 2010)

rix said:


> We will see how Akainu as Fleet Admiral has made the marines cruel and evil. The small fry pirates are brutally murdered one after one and Akainu, as the leader of the marines, will be a hero of the world. Not only Akainu and the marines, but the shichibukai's and the pacifista have also helped to fuck up the world.
> 
> Blackbeard has succeeded in the new world and is now the 4th Younkou. *Marco the pheonix has died by the hands of Blackbeard.*
> Kidd, Hawkins, Apoo, X Drake and the others has also advanced long into the New World, not as good as BB though.
> ...



Other stuff could happen, but no to those in bold.


----------



## ansang (Sep 1, 2010)

Foxy makes an appearance and with his latest invention, a giant mirror that bounces his noro noro beam around the world. With it, he effectively slows the world down and so technically though it may be two years later, hardly anything has changed due to Foxy slowing the world down.

FUUU


----------



## Frieza (Sep 2, 2010)

lmao.. people wanting to know the whole world picture in one chapter after TS. That would be bad storytelling. We will be fed pieces of information little by little. 

The one thing I do hope for is a quick reunion that is either Romance Dawn style long or a couple chapters.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 2, 2010)

ansang said:


> Foxy makes an appearance and with his latest invention, a giant mirror that bounces his noro noro beam around the world. With it, he effectively slows the world down and so technically though it maybe two years later, hardly anything has changed due to Foxy slowing the world down.
> 
> FUUU


you sick basterd!


----------



## fakund1to (Sep 2, 2010)

cold turkey!


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Sep 2, 2010)

Chapter this week was great amirite guize!?


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Sep 2, 2010)

Maffy the Love Doctor said:


> Chapter this week was great amirite guize!?





I'm sad as it is already..*sob*


----------



## youngmiyn (Sep 2, 2010)

Amekage said:


> Chopper:



ohhhh shit lmao maybe its a new point for the new world his most powerful yet and hes gonna come and everybodys gonna say somethings different and hes just gonna keep saying what what are you talking about but back to the subject what if it starts off with luffy finding one piece and its just a few flashback pages of how they got back together went throught the new world and got one piece then it says the end oh and ps there are 5 new crew members they have in the picture but show nothin about them


----------



## proud (Sep 6, 2010)

If I miss something, can some tell me when the next chapter is coming out? 
Why do some people speak about three chapters coming about? 

Thanks


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 6, 2010)

proud said:


> If I miss something, can some tell me when the next chapter is coming out?
> Why do some people speak about three chapters coming about?
> 
> Thanks


The chapter is coming out on the 22th.


----------



## Face (Sep 6, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The chapter is coming out on the 22th.





10char


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2010)

> The chapter is coming out on the 22th.


Lets see...right now im 21...by the 22nd of September ill be...........57 years old. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU---


----------



## geminis (Sep 6, 2010)

I think Oda will show Kuma(yes Kuma not a pacifista) under attack from different angles and struck by different projectiles and we come to realize each blow is being dealt by a Strawhat which has suddenly appeared @ shabondy(we will only see their silloughettes)....after they decimate him, we'll get to see their actual design on the last page spread.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 6, 2010)

> I think Oda will show Kuma(yes Kuma not a pacifista) under attack from  different angles and struck by different projectiles and we come to  realize each blow is being dealt by a Strawhat which has suddenly  appeared @ shabondy(we will only see their silloughettes)....after they  decimate him, we'll get to see their actual design on the last page  spread.


That would be a shittastic way for Bartholomew Kuma to go out. He is a former/Revolutionary and secret weapon of the World Government.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2010)

geminis said:


> I think Oda will show Kuma(yes Kuma not a pacifista) under attack from different angles and struck by different projectiles and we come to realize each blow is being dealt by a Strawhat which has suddenly appeared @ shabondy(we will only see their silloughettes)....after they decimate him, we'll get to see their actual design on the last page spread.



This would be terrible. 

I would hate to wait for four weeks to see this happen.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 6, 2010)

well,

thats the first week out of the way ..............................

the re introduction, is going to be so HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## geminis (Sep 6, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> This would be terrible.
> 
> I would hate to wait for four weeks to see this happen.



K, nevermind...what  if it were just  some pacifistas and not  Kuma? Would it still be terrible?


----------



## left4lol (Sep 7, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> The chapter is coming out on the 22th.


no, 4 weeks break means that we will get the chapter around sept 29th


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 7, 2010)

ill be 19 before the chapter comes out


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 7, 2010)

left4lol said:


> no, 4 weeks break means that we will get the chapter around sept 29th


No.

OP returns in Issue 43#, which is coming out on the 27th, then we're getting to read it on the 22#.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 7, 2010)

My prediction....



Franky becomes the first flying member of the straw hats , say hello to Franky-copter


----------



## zan (Sep 7, 2010)

no  it will be called jenky jet franky


----------



## Nic (Sep 7, 2010)

left4lol said:


> no, 4 weeks break means that we will get the chapter around sept 29th


yeah three more issues before we get the chapter.  Although with a little luck we might get spoilers the week of september 22.  I'm hoping anyways.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 9, 2010)

Where's the chapter? It's late.

ohohoho...


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _no, 4 weeks break means that we will get the chapter around sept 29th_


No, thats not the way it works. The Japanese get it on the 29th. Spoilers always leak to us a good week before the Japanese people get the chapter in stores.  Last chap was August 25th, Sept 22nd makes  about 4 weeks for us and our regular spoiler providers.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 10, 2010)

So much to wait.


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 10, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> No, thats not the way it works. The Japanese get it on the 29th. Spoilers always leak to us a good week before the Japanese people get the chapter in stores.  Last chap was August 25th, Sept 22nd makes  about 4 weeks for us and our regular spoiler providers.


Hey I been on this site for a while now and to just decided to register. I don't think that is how its going to work. One piece returns in issue 44. Issue 39 came out for us on August 25th so that means that last week issue was 40 and this week issue is 41. So we have two weeks left of no one piece because next week issue 42 comes out and the week after is issue 43 which is Sept 22nd so unless we get two issues that day I don't think we are going get early spoilers that week. By the way I got from Aohige on apforums. Now you might be right but spoilers might not come out till the weekend of that week but I don't think were going to get anything till Sept 29th. 

Now as for the chapter I think Oda is going to reunite the Straw-Hats at the end of the chapter and chapter 600 is when they will finally arrive at Fish-man island. I hope luffy looks more like an adult then a kid when the chapter comes back. I'm not expecting him to look like his father or grandfather though but at least have him grow a little more and have him look mature but have the same personalty he always had.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 10, 2010)

Looks like you people simply dont understand, oh well im done trying to explain it. You'll see when it happens.


----------



## Nic (Sep 11, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> No, thats not the way it works. The Japanese get it on the 29th. Spoilers always leak to us a good week before the Japanese people get the chapter in stores.  Last chap was August 25th, Sept 22nd makes  about 4 weeks for us and our regular spoiler providers.



actually we get spoilers on Wednesdays while they receive the chapter the following Monday.   So Wednesday Sept 29th is the actually expected date for our spoilers while they would be getting the chapter on October 4th over there. 

now it's always possible that our spoiler providers will get their chapter a week before schedule which has happened in the past.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 11, 2010)

Nic said:


> actually we get spoilers on Wednesdays while the receive the chapter the following Monday.   So Wednesday Sept 29th is the actually expected date for our spoilers while they would be getting the chapter on October 4th over there.
> 
> now it's always possible that our spoiler providers will get their chapter a week before schedule which has happened in the past.



Fuck you. I hate you. Squishing my hopes like this bannable offense


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 11, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Looks like you people simply dont understand, oh well im done trying to explain it. You'll see when it happens.



I understand what you are saying. You are counting Sept 22nd as the week one piece comes back because we get the spoilers earlier than Japan but just because we get it earlier than them doesn't mean were going have it on Sept 22nd cause you are counting 3 weeks of no one piece after August 25 so it will come back on the 22nd for us but that's not the case because its 4 weeks of no one piece after August 25 which means it comes back on 29th for us since we get it early. You forgetting that just because we get spoilers earlier then them doesn't mean its not a 4 week break of no one piece after we got the chapter and spoilers. So going by your logic of us getting the chapter a week earlier then them means they get in October while we get on Sept 29th.
I am going to say it again its 4 weeks of no one piece after the chapter that we got. Your logic only counts 3 because you are counting the fact that we get early but that doesn't effect the 4 weeks of no piece.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Sep 15, 2010)

I miss Luffy-kun et all


----------



## Saiko (Sep 15, 2010)

Can't wait for Usopp . Best Character ever.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 15, 2010)

Robin as a MILF(of twins),do it Oda.


----------



## Baks (Sep 15, 2010)

Nic said:


> actually we get spoilers on Wednesdays while they receive the chapter the following Monday.   So Wednesday Sept 29th is the actually expected date for our spoilers while they would be getting the chapter on October 4th over there.
> 
> now it's always possible that our spoiler providers will get their chapter a week before schedule which has happened in the past.



But why would spoilers come out early though?

They usually never do unless Shounen Jump has a break week or another break for Japanese holidays like Goldenweek, etc as far I understand it.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 15, 2010)

FA Akainu and Shichibukai Buggy meet... 
The meeting which will decide the future. 
Thats what the chapter will be called.


----------



## vampiredude (Sep 15, 2010)

If Mihawk was cutting bread, how much bread would Mihawk cut?


----------



## jjv236 (Sep 15, 2010)

vampiredude said:


> If Mihawk was cutting bread, how much bread would Mihawk cut?



Only one. The table under it would also get cut so there is no where to cut the bread apart from the floor. But Mihawk doesn't eat dirty bread.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 16, 2010)

If Franky equips boosters on his back, I'm betting it'll be SUUUUUUUUUUUPERSONIC ftw


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 17, 2010)

> Doesn't that make 5 weeks without One Piece?
> 
> 1st - one week without OP.
> 8th - two weeks without OP.
> ...


You're forgetting that we get chapters 5-7 days before Japan. The reason they cant bring it on the 22nd is because the last chapter we got was on aug 25th. While that would make 4 weeks by the 22nd by our count that isnt the case for the Japanese who didnt get the last chapter until the 30th. 

Its a 4 week break Japanese time, not the rest of us. OP returns to them on October 4th, which means we will have it leaked to us on the 29th as usual.

It had me confused for a couple days as well.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

This thread has gotten into a rut . We need a good old shitstorm . Oh wait I know ! 

I don't think that Oda had the entire manga planned out from the start .


----------



## Gedatsu (Sep 17, 2010)

I predick that Luffy will have boned Handcock.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 17, 2010)

as I said in my other thread. I predict fat sogeking


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2010)

Blinky said:


> This thread has gotten into a rut . We need a good old shitstorm . Oh wait I know !
> 
> I don't think that Oda had the entire manga planned out from the start .



pfft that was a lame attempt, this is better

Marco is *NOT* admiral level 


oh and don't fucking neg me!


----------



## Blinky (Sep 17, 2010)

Marco looks like Butters


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2010)

you just might have crossed the line


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 17, 2010)

For those wondering, I'm pretty sure that the chapter will be out on the 29th. Which is two weeks from now.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> For those wondering, I'm pretty sure that the chapter will be out on the 29th. Which is two weeks from now.



you know it hurts even more when people keep bring up the exact date


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 17, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> you know it hurts even more when people keep bring up the exact date



Sorry.


----------



## Soca (Sep 17, 2010)

lies and slander mate


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 19, 2010)

Gedatsu said:


> I predick that Luffy will have boned Handcock.



It's a shame that Rayleigh cockblocked the first time, which pretty much guaranteed that he'd be there to cockblock throughout the entire training period. Just as well. Luffy's only interests at the moment is training and eating, the latter of which is never far from his mind in any given situation.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2010)

just 10 more days till early spoilers.. can't wait.. XD


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 19, 2010)

DeVision said:


> just 10 more days till early spoilers.. can't wait.. XD


The EARLY spoilers are usually out before Thursday. Sometimes they come out at Sundays.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 19, 2010)

i cant believe all this time is passed/still yet to go


fffffff


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 19, 2010)

> i cant believe all this time is passed*/still yet to go*


Its just 10 days.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

Think about it like being on a one week break and having half of the first week wait behind us


----------



## DeVision (Sep 19, 2010)

Yamucha said:


> The EARLY spoilers are usually out before Thursday. Sometimes they come out at Sundays.



it's better to be pessimistic like me.. if they come out earlier i'll be happy, if not, i was right..

if i were a optimist i'd be disappointed XD


----------



## Burrid (Sep 19, 2010)

Ah poo, I thought it was 3 more days till the chapter comes out.


----------



## Nic (Sep 20, 2010)

I wonder if the whole chapter will be dedicated to simply talking about what has happened during the time skip. 



DeVision said:


> just 10 more days till early spoilers.. can't wait.. XD


early spoilers?  Aren't we being optimist?


----------



## geminis (Sep 20, 2010)

I was fooled into appeasal after Madara took Conan's shining moment and pissed on it...but 3 minutes and 4 threads after reading the chap, I was feeling the onset of OP withdrawal creeping up my back. This shit is not cool at  all, atleast  Boardwalk Empire premiered today.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 20, 2010)

I predict that Luffy and Rayleigh will attack Marinford again, with an updated tattoo:
3D 2Y 4Y


Cue another 4 week break.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 20, 2010)

All SH's covered in one chapter and either they are shown as leaving the respective islands or they arrive at SA and luffy punching another tenryuubito thus revealing who is the new FA is, who will give order to capture SHs.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm debating with myself to not check out spoilers and just read the chapter when it's released. I don't think I have the power to do it but....I just might.


----------



## Fei (Sep 20, 2010)

We'll probably start out with Luffy departing the island with Rayleigh (we won't see his face yet) and we'll get a shot of the island looking like it's been decimated.  We'll get some updates on the world, who the new fleet admiral and who the new admiral are, probably how some of the supernova are doing and what the status of the shichibukai is.  The last page will be all the strawhats reuniting and we'll get a spread of what they all look like now.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 20, 2010)

9 days brosky's!!

9 days.

*flanders-esque squeal*


----------



## zan (Sep 20, 2010)

8 days today doesnt count


----------



## Miyamoto (Sep 20, 2010)

I miss One piece so much 

toughest 4 weeks ever


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh god, when will it end!??!?!?!?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 20, 2010)

One thing is sure.

The New Usopp will be my Ava.


----------



## cry77 (Sep 20, 2010)

OKAY MAH DUDES...read here...we all make a pact to NOT read the spoilers 


its probably the only time in the next 10 years we will get such a chapter...NO SPOILERS


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 20, 2010)

> OKAY MAH DUDES...read here...we all make a pact to NOT read the spoilers


NO. I will not torture myself longer than need be! I wanna squeal like a fangirl at the orgasmic spoilers. You know how big this is? Its like a piece of ancient religous text!


----------



## cry77 (Sep 20, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> NO. I will not torture myself longer than need be! I wanna squeal like a fangirl at the orgasmic spoilers. You know how big this is? Its like a piece of ancient religous text!



fucking pussy 


but remember...the text is better read completed with pics than in bits


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 20, 2010)

> fucking pussy
> 
> 
> but remember...the text is better read completed with pics than in bits


Well what happens if spoilers are released and you decide not to read them then end up getting hit by a car and have to go to the hospital for a few days/weeks/months. You willl regret not reading them!


----------



## UX7 (Sep 20, 2010)

Is Oda trying to kill us?  

When will this madness end? argh


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank god that the break was just 4 weeks.

Imagine if it had been longer.

I gained an even greater appreciation for Oda's manga during this hell..


----------



## geminis (Sep 20, 2010)

cry77 said:


> OKAY MAH DUDES...read here...we all make a pact to NOT read the spoilers
> 
> 
> its probably the only time in the next 10 years we will get such a chapter...NO SPOILERS



What are you crazy!? That's like giving Robert Downey Jr. 92% raw after 2 years of rehab...just wrong, we need the chapter to be released to us in quick increments of spoilers otherwise we'll suffer a forum overload that'll crash the system.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 20, 2010)

I think I might try rereading as much of One Piece as I can before the newest chapter is released. Starting today, I have 9 days to finish reading every one piece chapter that exists so far, and I will have more time if I don't read the spoilers. It will be really hard to do, but this is a once in a lifetime thing. I'm going to try it. Wish me luck.

The thing is, when one piece initially went on break, I needed something to do to help me get through it. So I started watching the show Lost. I had never seen it, so I watched all six seasons online. I finished that a few days ago, and I don't know what to do now. I might start watching all of the West Wing, but I was thinking I should just reread all of One Piece instead.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 20, 2010)

But but but I'm not even close to Re-reading the whole manga just got to the enis lobby arc


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2010)

holy shit are we back?

hrm, might have to re-read all of OP in anticipation. 2 days, no sleep?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 20, 2010)

I checked my schedule at work and as it turns out I'm off next Wednesday. It seems like a sign that I should go without reading the spoilers since I always work Wednesdays. It'll just wait it out and see how I feel when it's time.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 20, 2010)

Just a week left, this wait has taken it's toll.

No spoilers sounds appropriate though, After a four week long break i want to read One Piece in it's entirety and the panels looking good while doing it. After this break One piece deserves no less.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 20, 2010)

One week left :S 

we wont get our chapter until the end of next week >.>
oh well i guess we'll just have to read Bleach and Naruto for now


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 20, 2010)

> One week left
> 
> we wont get our chapter until the end of next week >.>
> oh well i guess we'll just have to read Bleach and Naruto for now


Next tuesday night/wednesday  and the "end of next week" are 2 completely different things.


----------



## The Wired (Sep 20, 2010)

Are we there yet... Lol


----------



## Chrno (Sep 20, 2010)

Wait..is it this wednesday or next? this thread is confusing.


----------



## Soca (Sep 20, 2010)

Chrno said:


> Wait..is it this wednesday or next? this thread is confusing.



next man lol


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 20, 2010)

dammit I actually thought it was this week


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 21, 2010)

Just 1 week left, fellas.

This shall all be fucking worth it.


----------



## abcd (Sep 21, 2010)

The main reason why the chapter should be read directly is because the character designs would be different...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2010)

oh friend next wednesday? I've been tricked again T__T


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2010)

i'm not gonna read the spoilers either.. i just hope we get a chapter with more than the standard 17 pages.. is this even possible?


----------



## zapman (Sep 21, 2010)

DeVision said:


> i'm not gonna read the spoilers either.. i just hope we get a chapter with more than the standard 17 pages.. is this even possible?



im sure it is.

I am not going to read any spoilers either, its gonna be hard tho ;P


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2010)

Yeah..good luck for all those who say that they will not read next week's spoilers..

Let's see how long they can last until they return craving back to the OP Telegrams for delicious,delicious pics..


----------



## The Wired (Sep 21, 2010)

I havent read the spoilers for a year.. but It requires me to pretty much stay away from here except on wednesdays and thursdays because the urge is to great.. but it is possible.. lol


----------



## DeVision (Sep 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..good luck for all those who say that they will not read next week's spoilers..
> 
> Let's see how long they can last until they return craving back to the OP Telegrams for delicious,delicious pics..



i'll do it for sure.. when i see the opened spoiler thread i'm not gonna visit this part of the forum anymore.. 2 days more or less doesn't matter after a 25 days wait..


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

This chapter will have 24 pages


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 21, 2010)

Scott90 said:


> This chapter will have 24 pages



how do you know?


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

narutosushi said:


> how do you know?



 thats how i know


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 21, 2010)

sweet 24 pages! atleast thats better then 17 pages <.<


----------



## gohan10 (Sep 21, 2010)

looks like the latests jump has some sketechs of the next chapter. I think I saw luffy useing his intimidation tech on some monster in the second pic:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

here's is a sketch of one of the pages of the chapter not sure if i should post it here or in the countdown thread.  Luffy is showing off his haki to Margaret. Info found here sent a pasifista pingballing away and on apforums


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 21, 2010)

So we're getting 24 pages next week. Awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2010)

Scott90 said:


> here's is a sketch of one of the pages of the chapter not sure if i should post it here or in the countdown thread.  Luffy is showing off his haki to Margaret. Info found here sent a pasifista pingballing away and on apforums



Holy shit spoilers..!!!

It's like fresh,cool water for a dieing man in the desert!!!


----------



## Saiko (Sep 21, 2010)

And some people dont want to read the Spoilers ?

Respect !


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

Some info from Aohige

"Is this the grown-up Luffy!?" "Is the training over!?"
"The force coming from Luffy's eyes, isn't this the Color of Conquerer that Rayleigh showed!?"



As for the last note by Oda,

"Thanks to all, I was able to rest very well. Thank you for the great time I enjoyed.
My fuel tank is full now!! The New World Arc will be heading towards the end of the story of One Piece.
As I ponder about the new adventures, it's so exciting I feel like I'm starting a new serial!
Please Llook forward to the adventures in the last sea "New World"!

Jump 44 Cover of Jump & Front color pages.
24 pages for the start of the new arc.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 21, 2010)

Some info from Aoshige

Uh, it says that's the title of the new series (arc), following the last arc "Sea of Survival: The Super Nova Arc"

Did you see One Piece change its titles last arc? No.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2010)

Rowel said:


> Some info from Aoshige
> 
> Uh, it says that's the title of the new series (arc), following the last arc "Sea of Survival: The Super Nova Arc"
> 
> Did you see One Piece change its titles last arc? No.



Yes,its more like the title of the  meta-arc of the second part of One Piece is "The Last Ocean:The New World".

It was nice seeing Arlong Park go batshit crazy over the name-change though..


And regarding Luffy
*Spoiler*: __ 



..hmm he is drawn really lanky and it seems he has longer hair now..





Can't wait for the next week..


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

shouldn't this be posted in the other thread that talking about the name change? You are right Though its not a name change but just the name of next arc.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 21, 2010)

Scott90 said:


> shouldn't this be posted in the other thread that talking about the name change? You are right Though its not a name change but just the name of next arc.



Actually,that thread should be moved here because it contains that sketch partaining to the next week's chapter along with the discussion on it which of course are spoilers.

And this thread was made for spoilers..


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,that thread should be moved here because it contains that sketch partaining to the next week's chapter along with the discussion on it which of course are spoilers.
> 
> And this thread was made for spoilers..



yea thats true anyway is Margaret going to SA with luffy?


----------



## Teach (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay guys, sorry to spoil you but BB gaiden will start in this chapter. For example we'll see Marco vs BB, and Marco's death.


----------



## zan (Sep 21, 2010)

dont think whitebeard crew is going to lose any one els to blackbeard...


----------



## ansang (Sep 21, 2010)

go away Teach. you've ruined everything


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 21, 2010)

Seriously??? after 2 years Luffy looks the same? good job Oda.


----------



## Tangible (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm starting to shake and I've lost 7 lbs. One Piece please hurry.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 21, 2010)

sweet titty fucking christ, i cant stress how excited i am about the coming chapter  ].

those sketches are just deliciously sweet after a break such as this....luffy haki blasting a massive animal and putting his strawhat back on?

perfect.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2010)

One week to go and now the withdrawal kicks in 

And 24 pages?


----------



## fieryfalcon (Sep 21, 2010)

I predict that One Piece will go back to the way it was in the beginning to some degree.  The emphasis will be on exploring, traveling, etc, rather than just fighting the government.  Also, like in the beginning of the story, we will have the distinct feeling that the Strawhats outclass all their opponents.  They'll have tough fights, but it won't feel like they're out of their league anymore like it does when they fought the Admirals toward the end of the pre-timeskip.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm looking at this next phase as a sort of rebirth of the series. I remember it wasn't too long ago that some people were getting tired of the SH's simply hopping from island to island and taking out the resident bad guys. It was sort of becoming predictable. However after the entire war saga, I'm actually looking forward to a good old fashioned adventure with the SH's again.


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Sep 22, 2010)

fieryfalcon said:


> I predict that One Piece will go back to the way it was in the beginning to some degree.  The emphasis will be on exploring, traveling, etc, rather than just fighting the government.  Also, like in the beginning of the story, we will have the distinct feeling that the Strawhats outclass all their opponents.  They'll have tough fights, but it won't feel like they're out of their league anymore like it does when they fought the Admirals toward the end of the pre-timeskip.



You're probably right to some lesser or greater extent. Ever since Sabaody, Luffy and the Strawhats were shown as being fairly easily stomped/played around with by many of their opponents, so them getting to be the ones thaty stops makes sense, especially since they're suppsoed to have powered-up after the timeskip. Will be interesting to see, anyway


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 22, 2010)

> The New World Arc will be heading towards *the end* of the story of One Piece.





> Please Llook forward to the adventures in *the last* sea "New World"!



I don't like it.


----------



## Final Giku Tenshou (Sep 22, 2010)

Pain In The Ass said:


> I don't like it.


 
All good things come to an end eventually.

Deal with it.

I'm looking forward to some adventure again, can we ignore the government for a little while Oda, please?


----------



## Neptun (Sep 22, 2010)

ok, now where are my freaking spoilers!?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 22, 2010)

Does it come out this week or next week?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 22, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Does it come out this week or next week?



Next week my friend, next week.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 22, 2010)

We want our OP chapters!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 22, 2010)

Not today?

Fuck you all, I want my fix! 

4 weeks is too long!


----------



## cry77 (Sep 22, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Well what happens if spoilers are released and you decide not to read them then end up getting hit by a car and have to go to the hospital for a few days/weeks/months. You willl regret not reading them!


then i'll do as goku did in the cell arc...letting mah dreams tell me everything 



geminis said:


> What are you crazy!? That's like giving Robert Downey Jr. 92% raw after 2 years of rehab...just wrong, we need the chapter to be released to us in quick increments of spoilers otherwise we'll suffer a forum overload that'll crash the system.


cant handle it eh? 
fucking pussy 



DeVision said:


> i'm not gonna read the spoilers either.. i just hope we get a chapter with more than the standard 17 pages.. is this even possible?





zapman said:


> im sure it is.
> 
> I am not going to read any spoilers either, its gonna be hard tho ;P





this is what i excpected from all of you 

i am dissapoint 



$Naruto19$ said:


> Seriously??? after 2 years Luffy looks the same? good job Oda.


lol what did you expect?...him looking like fucking roger or what?


----------



## Neptun (Sep 22, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> NO. I will not torture myself longer than need be! I wanna squeal like a fangirl at the orgasmic spoilers. You know how big this is? Its like a piece of ancient religous text!


When I'm hit by a car I have more important things to worry about!



... oh man, who am I kidding


----------



## cry77 (Sep 22, 2010)

Neptun said:


> When I'm hit by a car I have more important things to worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh man, who am I kidding



also you would have to actually go outside for that to happen :ho


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2010)

We're finally at the home stretch of this whole ordeal.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 23, 2010)

I had a Nightmare that The chap was all bout Luffy learning Haki


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 23, 2010)

We are so close just a couple more days till the spoilers come out. Hopefully we will get early spoilers like sometimes we got spoilers on Sunday that will be great, some fake spoilers are starting to appear anyway I think its appropriate to put this up now.[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt_ro2aerQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cash (Sep 23, 2010)

Got some Spoilers out:

Dont know the rule about posting them here but I just wanted to share. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoilers


----------



## Hustler (Sep 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Got some Spoilers out:
> 
> Dont know the rule about posting them here but I just wanted to share.
> 
> ...



Awesome            !


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 23, 2010)

Ganta said:


> Got some Spoilers out:
> 
> Dont know the rule about posting them here but I just wanted to share.
> 
> ...



thats not anything new


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 23, 2010)

You guys know what's kinda weird? I totally stopped caring about Naruto. I didn't even read the chapters let alone spoilers for these four weeks after they were released. I usually stumbled upon them by accident.


----------



## oricon (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone think Blackbeard will finally fufill his name and have a full beard after time skip.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 24, 2010)

Officially 5 days left until spoilers/chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 24, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Officially 5 days left until spoilers/chapter.



We've come a long way in this 4 week journey, men

Soon we will find the one piece


----------



## Teach (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm getting excited, damn it.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 24, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Officially 5 days left until spoilers/chapter.



So close yet so far. Especially if you look at this


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Sep 24, 2010)

They'll only be like 4 people in here after sunday..lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 24, 2010)

These 4 weeks have gone by very quickly for me

Then again i've been playing GOW 1&2 plus Pokemon SS so that helped


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2010)

*Next issue will have an important announcement!*


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

The time passed quickly.

It's time again for One Piece.


----------



## Face (Sep 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Next issue will have an important announcement!*



What kind of announcement? 

I'm so excited for next week.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 24, 2010)

Face said:


> What kind of announcement?
> 
> I'm so excited for next week.


I just said, an important one 

How should I know? 
People in 2chan seems to think that it might be news for the 11th movie. But it's just rumors.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 24, 2010)

Next week's important announcement:

One Piece has started again!


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Next issue will have an important announcement!*



Another month long break!


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 24, 2010)

> Another month long break!


I will go on an axe-murdering spree if thats the case.


----------



## Millennium (Sep 24, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> I will go on an axe-murdering spree if thats the case.



But what if they said it's Gol D. Roger vs Whitebeard in their prime


----------



## cry77 (Sep 24, 2010)

Millennium said:


> But what if they said it's Gol D. Roger vs Whitebeard in their prime



fuck those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), we need chapters ASAP!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Next issue will have an important announcement!*



Oh shit, please, not the *"One Piece won't be weekly chapters anymore. It will be monthly chapters from now."* announcements

It would break my mind.


----------



## youngmiyn (Sep 24, 2010)

we did it and we lost so much on the way. i just started rereading old chapters so i will have to read the new stuff and the old stuff at the same time its actually quiet inlighting and thats why i will continue to train and learn as much about one piece as i can and maybe one day i can become a top ranked one piecer if i try hard and dont give up and oh yeah the day one piece comes back is offically called one day


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 24, 2010)

> But what if they said it's Gol D. Roger vs Whitebeard in their prime


..................


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 24, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> *Next issue will have an important announcement!*



Bleach and Naruto are taken off next weeks SJ and One Piece gets a 60 page chapter.

One can dream


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 24, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Bleach and Naruto are taken off *forever* from SJ and One Piece gets a 60 page chapter* every time from now on*.
> 
> One can dream


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 25, 2010)

T- 4 days fellas.


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 25, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Bleach and Naruto are taken off next weeks SJ and One Piece gets a 60 page chapter.
> 
> One can dream



Yeah I have to think that SJ timed everything out very well especially with Bleach.  Hopefully we do have a longer chapter next week because I want a frame inside the chapter with all the crew members together! All the nakamas together once again.


----------



## abcd (Sep 25, 2010)

@above -- I think it will happen in chapter 600 not before that ...



Twinsen said:


> Bleach and Naruto are taken off next weeks SJ and One Piece gets a 60 page chapter.
> 
> One can dream



I think naruto is on a break next week


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 25, 2010)

i heard it was a 24 page chapter, so its going to be pretty epic.

i know that we will see luffy put his hat back on, but what of the rest of the crew, i wonder if we will get snapshots of them heading off from their own respective places.

man i was watching the first three anime episodes the other day. luffy and zoro teaming up.
nothing short of magical.


----------



## abcd (Sep 25, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> i heard it was a 24 page chapter, so its going to be pretty epic.
> 
> i know that we will see luffy put his hat back on, but what of the rest of the crew, i wonder if we will get snapshots of them heading off from their own respective places.
> 
> ...



In the first few episodes I loved the scene where zoro escapes with luffy in the cage


----------



## Saiko (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 25, 2010)

Twinsen said:


> Bleach and Naruto are taken off next weeks SJ and One Piece gets a 60 page chapter.
> 
> One can dream



Seriously.. you people cannot expend a day without saying something about Naruto or Bleach


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 25, 2010)

OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YYYEEAAAHHHH

Wonderful collage!!!

Hoping for sunday spoilers but yet want to resist hearing/seeing/smellin spoilers until the full chapter is released...


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 25, 2010)

So what are the chances of Sunday night spoilers guys? :x


----------



## Teach (Sep 25, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> So what are the chances of Sunday night spoilers guys? :x



My sources tell me that the chances of that is high.


----------



## zan (Sep 25, 2010)

how about sat night spoilerS?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 25, 2010)

> how about sat night spoilerS?


Near impossible. If not IS lol.


----------



## youngmiyn (Sep 25, 2010)

boy do i have the itch if i go one more week somebodys gotta pay


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 25, 2010)

Welp I got kicked out of the competition so I guess I'll be spoilerin' it up with you guys.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Sep 26, 2010)

the thing i can't really wait to see is, what will probably happen much later in the series is when ;

Luffy finally lands a clean hit on smokers face, that some shit worth celebrating!! Oh YEAH!!!!


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 26, 2010)

hopefully by the time i wake up there will be spoilers


----------



## Volture (Sep 26, 2010)

How about early Monday spoilers ?

And if it's indeed 24 pages long, then WOW. That's rare for Oda, but hey, it's been 4 weeks .


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 26, 2010)

Spoilers will be out usual time. wednesday morning. maybe tuesday night.

either way it cant come soon enough.

i hope we see just the strawhat crew i like the idea of the changes to the world being slowly discovered as the SH crew continue on their journey.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 26, 2010)

Kage Bunshin Master said:


> the thing i can't really wait to see is, what will probably happen much later in the series is when ;
> 
> Luffy finally lands a clean hit on smokers face, that some shit worth celebrating!! Oh YEAH!!!!



Oh yeah samething here I am waiting to see smokers reaction. battle between them is lonnngggg time coming!!

wonder if we will see what happened to the sunny go. Last we saw Kuma at the ship did he help hide it or does the WG have it?

Will there be any action this chapter or will it just be good byes and reunion. Will we get a short world status report or will Oda keep us wondering?


----------



## Volture (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't know. We'll probably get some WG announcement sort of thing and _maybe_ the reunion, which is possible after 4 weeks, but again, I don't know.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Oh yea!


----------



## Do ya (Sep 26, 2010)

Yoho yoho a pirate's life for me


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 26, 2010)

I say the chapter opens with one of super novas meeting their end at the hands of a Younko or Blackbeard.

Then we get all the straw hats heading to SA.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 26, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> I say the chapter opens with one of super novas meeting their end at the hands of a Younko or Blackbeard.
> 
> Then we get all the straw hats heading to SA.



Roooooooosebuuuuuuuud.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 26, 2010)

oricon said:


> Yep its about halfway but knowing Oda its probably like 40% well hopefully.



Wow, that's crazy, is it really the halfway mark? There is still so much that can happen I suppose.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 26, 2010)

The Story is half way since they are half way around the world and half way to One Piece. No way of knowing how that will translate to the manga chapters, it could finish in the same amount of time or go on twice as long as the first half.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 26, 2010)

I don't think I'd call this the half way mark. Knowing Oda, it could be, as he's randomly added 3 years of story out of nowhere before. All you need to know is there's at least 7 more years of One Piece left. 13? Well...


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 26, 2010)

Jiminey Cricket! Luffy's as tall as Garp!


----------



## Adachi (Sep 27, 2010)

*MY BODY IS READY

BRING ON THE FUCKING SPOILERS*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2010)

So we're like

Gonna get spoilers this week

Right


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2010)

Zaru said:


> So we're like
> 
> Gonna get spoilers this week
> 
> Right



Yes.

Finally.

Thank God.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 27, 2010)

tbh it went quickly.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't wait! >.<


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2010)

awww i was hoping for early monday spoilers =[ . so spoilers will come out Wednesday if so i wont even read them i just wait for the chapter


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

oh these two days are going to trickle by knowing the spoilers are so close.

they are'nt kidding when they say abscence makes the heart grow fonder.

i want to know what the letter to buggy was. do the marines usually send letters by bat, sure it was'nt from moria?

also i think moria will join the revolutionaries.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 27, 2010)

In before TONS of fake spoilers


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2010)

Are those spoilers are Rayleigh and Luffy finding a devil fruit while training real?


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 27, 2010)

gunna blow any second now


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 27, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Are those spoilers are Rayleigh and Luffy finding a devil fruit while training real?



No, you read them wrong. 
They actually found a devil fruit that ate a devil fruit. And it was all like,
"Yo dawwg . . . "


----------



## Felix (Sep 27, 2010)

NO FUCKING SPOILERS I'M RAGING SO MUCH RIGHT NOW
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Memos (Sep 27, 2010)

Felix said:


> NO FUCKING SPOILERS I'M RAGING SO MUCH RIGHT NOW
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



It's only monday. You can rightly start raging tuesday night/wednesday morning.

I'll even join you on wednesday morning.


----------



## Face (Sep 27, 2010)

Hopefully we get early spoilers.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

> due the next week break.


wait what


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 27, 2010)

I would laugh so much if we didn't get any spoilers at all and had to wait until someone scanned Jump on Monday.


----------



## cry77 (Sep 27, 2010)

sons...im dissapointed in you all 

weak shit spoiler readers


----------



## abcd (Sep 27, 2010)

Chalice said:


> wait what



+1 What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 27, 2010)

spoilers will come.  we've waited 4 weeks.  few days is nothing.







right?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2010)

The last stretch is the longest!


Thank the heavens I was busy with work these last 4 weeks or this would have been even more painful..


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2010)

spoilers are not really spoilers...


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah bugs the shit outa me . I mean , god-damn Atlantic Storm


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> I would laugh so much if we didn't get any spoilers at all and had to wait until someone scanned Jump on Monday.



No you wouldn't. I reckon you would be fairly pissed off.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Seems like this week, it's a 24 page chapter.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 27, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Seems like this week, it's a 24 page chapter.



We've known that for a couple days at least


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 27, 2010)

I didn't know that.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh damn, late news :/

I thought it was new


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 27, 2010)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Oh damn, late news :/
> 
> I thought it was new



when i clicked on the spoiler thread i was like  then i was like


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 27, 2010)

i click the spoiler part like a  baby.........i not gunna lie, am mad right now


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 27, 2010)

Damn...the spoiler tag disappointed...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 27, 2010)

What's this about a break next week?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

At least Naruto and Bleach will have a break next week, not sure about the rest...


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2010)

If One Piece took another break after the upcoming chapter I just don't know... 

Unless it's like a Golden Week or something.


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

The agony started.

Also what break? Seems like fake.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 27, 2010)

There is no break, Naruto is having a week off then is back next week, not sure what this "break" is that people are talking about, but apparently there is some holiday in Japan on the day Jump usually comes out so they are releasing the issue early, whether it is this issue or the next, I do not know.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

oh sweet god its so close i can nearly taste it HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGG

cant wait to see luffy use haki like a bawz.


----------



## ZenGamr (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see the changes to the SH crew.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



can anyone else talented enough post a fake spoiler but legit looking spoilers just to troll everyone ? you may become the most hated member here on the one piece subforum but i'll rep you for life. c'mon do it, just for the lulz eh, what do ya say? 



hey man, i need a shitstorm or something to keep me entertained at least until the chapter comes out.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 27, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your rep is too insignificant


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 27, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh,but the one who would do such a thing would live on in scorn and eternal infamy!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 27, 2010)

New chap out Wednesday?

Can't wait.:ho


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see this section blow up on the day of the chapters release.


----------



## abcd (Sep 27, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Can't wait to see this section blow up on the day of the chapters release.



I predict aP to be down and all translations being found in one manga forums


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 27, 2010)

One Piece is delayed this week since the printing machines that were printing Jump exploded trying to copy the awesomeness of the upcoming chapter.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 27, 2010)

By the way, remember that next week we will get spoilers a day earlier, on the 5th of October instead of the 6th, since Jump comes out earlier than usual (like last week). Just wanted to say it


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

^ hell's to the yes!!!



REDEMPTION!!!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 27, 2010)

They are teasing us.

The spoilers are probably out.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

how much would people rage if the crew havent change dmuch physically.

i can predict at least that luffy wouldnt have changed much. and people will rage saying he does'nt look pirate king-y enough


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2010)

> how much would people rage if the crew havent change dmuch physically.
> 
> i can predict at least that luffy wouldnt have changed much. and people will rage saying he does'nt look pirate king-y enough


I wont. I dont expect much of a change in the following.

Chopper
Robin
Nami
or Brook. Only because spare Chopper they are all at a mature age and aside from hair style changes or different clothing I dont expect much. Chopper being half human due to his DF ability might grow a bit considering he's a male and at 15 men are in pueberty. I wont be surprised if he doesnt change much though.

I expect minimal changes from...
Luffy
Zoro
and Sanji. They may grow a few inches since pueberty for men lasts until around age 20.

I expect big changes from...
Franky
 and Usopp. Due to he himself saying it Usopp will obviously become muscular in addition to growing a few inches.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 27, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Your rep is too *jizz*nificant


fixed a little. 



Ciupy said:


> Oh,but the one who would do such a thing would live on in scorn and eternal infamy!


exactly. the pros are a lot more intersesting then the cons.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> how much would people rage if the crew havent change dmuch physically.
> 
> i can predict at least that luffy wouldnt have changed much. and people will rage saying he does'nt look pirate king-y enough



I would rather they don't change at all than have them change drastically. If any of them change to the level of Coby or something I would be really disappointed. All of the crew is old enough to the point where they won't really physically develop anymore. Only Chopper is still young but he already went through reindeer puberty and I doubt his human appearance changes since he was pretty much a reindeer man to begin with.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

maybe they wont, 17 to 19 isnt exactly a huge pocket of time...i was more thinking along the lines that their trials would have aged them visibly a little.


----------



## DarkRasengan (Sep 27, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> maybe they wont, 17 to 19 isnt exactly a huge pocket of time...i was more thinking along the lines that their trials would have aged them visibly a little.



Im just hoping zorro and sanji are a little bigger, maybe slightly shorter than crocodile but just as muscular. Luffy should always be that short it makes him look badass fighting beasts like teach.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 27, 2010)

SHC is coming out straight bossin' after 2years, its gonna be


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm actually hoping they haven't changed much. Look at every other character in the series. They go decades usually virtually unchanged. Luffy's looked the same his entire life, he just slowly grows taller. For him to change drastically from 17 to 19 would be ridiculous.

There's also the fact that I'm comfortable with the characters as they are, and I think we all are, and have been with the 13 years the series has been running. Now's all of a sudden a good time to "replace" these beloved characters? I don't know about that...

And lastly: main characters aren't supposed to be super-accessorized. The artist has to draw them in like 50 times a week. That's going to suck ass if all of a sudden they all have fancy hats and capes and shit.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2010)

> There's also the fact that I'm comfortable with the characters as they  are, and I think we all are, and have been with the 13 years the series  has been running. Now's all of a sudden a good time to "replace" these  beloved characters? I don't know about that...
> 
> And lastly: main characters aren't supposed to be super-accessorized.  The artist has to draw them in like 50 times a week. That's going to  suck ass if all of a sudden they all have fancy hats and capes and shit.


I hate comparing Naruto and Bleach with OP but change similar to the Konoha 12 post-time skip or Ichigo post precipice world training would be fine. It would "renew" the characters freshness but at the same time keep them very original.


----------



## HULK88 (Sep 27, 2010)

The kind of changes im expecting like luffy becoming a little bit more musclar after two years of training like it or not his body is going to look different. With zoro maybe facial hair and longer hair plus battle scars same with sanji.


----------



## desilator (Sep 27, 2010)

I expect them to get taller atleast. thats about it. put a mustache on luffy and call em stretch beard. i expect em to all be frankies height on that wanted poster.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 27, 2010)

I predict Coby-level changes.  Also, Robin's and Nami's boobs will be bigger.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 27, 2010)

lol what about usopp?

all that hyping about him getting stronger...man i cant wait.


----------



## ansang (Sep 27, 2010)

i predict luffy will come back with one arm. just like shanks. and he'll tell stories of a kid who said the same thing.. oh wait. nevermind.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

I wake up only to find no spoilers.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 27, 2010)

desilator said:


> I expect them to get taller atleast. thats about it. put a mustache on luffy and call em stretch beard. i expect em to all be frankies height on that wanted poster.



You expect them to all of a sudden be 7 feet tall? People in their late teens don't grow that much. Nor is being that tall normal.



lo0p said:


> I predict Coby-level changes.  *Also, Robin's and Nami's boobs will be bigger.*







Dr.Majestic said:


> lol what about usopp?
> 
> all that hyping about him getting stronger...man i cant wait.



Yeah it'll be fun to read Usopp still being human and the weakest in the cast but looking awesome.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 27, 2010)

> I wake up only to find no spoilers.


Well what did ya expect lol? Chapter isnt out for about 47 and a half hours still.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 27, 2010)

yo no spoilers make me sad.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 27, 2010)

I will not read spoilers


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 27, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Well what did ya expect lol? Chapter isnt out for about 47 and a half hours still.


I expected there'd be at least one spoiler out.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2010)

I predict we see some Shanks in this chapter!


----------



## desilator (Sep 27, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> You expect them to all of a sudden be 7 feet tall? People in their late teens don't grow that much. Nor is being that tall normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well its a manga. if their not gunna change their appearance then why timeskip. =) luffy is 18 id say in manga logic he,sanji, and zorro should be able to go from his current height to franky height.
then they can just say all the training made them taller.



I predict luffy will be ace level. it seems perfect for the current timelime. ace was what the 3rd whitebeard commander or something like that.



and something just hit me as i was thinking of what ace power level is.

could kuma still be himself and made moria disappear? remember he "just disappeared" seems plausible.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't wait till we get more moments like this

destructive feats 

Cape = hero , remember that!


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2010)

we might get spoilers tonight but it would take another spoiler provider to show up and give us info which is unlikely.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 27, 2010)

Nic said:


> we might get spoilers tonight but it would take another spoiler provider to show up and give us info which is unlikely.



oh why?  how does it all work


----------



## Nic (Sep 27, 2010)

BitterCold said:


> oh why?  how does it all work



Generally we get our spoilers from the same individuals on Wednesdays.  However due to holidays in japan these spoiler providers get their copies of the chapter a day earlier on those weeks.  Unfortunately that won't be the case for this issue, but will be so for the following week.(october 5th).


----------



## Thor (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not reading spoilers out of respect for Oda's genius.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am because the spoilers is what makes it fun. Even the fakes will be entertaining.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

I found a spoiler on 2chan. I don't know how accurate it is. It's kind of long. Maybe I'll take a crack at translating some of it later. For those of you who are interested:


*Spoiler*: __ 



叔父は少年ジャンプの編集者であり、彼は私にワンピースの章498事前にコピーを持って"時間が来ている。"この章の説明です。
時間はスキップのカラーページがあります！

EDIT (I'm not that good at translating): this part reads My uncle is an editor at Shounen Jump, and he got me an advance copy of One Piece chapter 498 "The time has come"

There are color pages for the time skip!


表紙は、バスケットボールをして、すべての麦わら帽子です。彼らは皆、同じ（旧カバー？）探します。ルフィは彼の腕の半分裁判所からボールをダンクに広がっている。
最初の3ページは、カラー表示しています。
最初のページ：ルフィは、高速でも雪を蹴って、非常にダウン大規模な雪の山を実行します。彼は非常に興奮して見えます。 "これは2年となっている！今日は私が準備ができていることをレイリーを証明する日です！"彼は存在は大きな象に追われて。
彼は、"詮索好き、私はあなたと戦うためにしたくないことを停止します！マスターは彼のペットと戦うしないでください！"叫ぶ彼は山の下の大きな谷に入ります。
次のページ：彼は、より筋肉の背に見えます。彼の髪は（最後の月牙いちごほとんどのように）長くなっています。おせっかいはルフィタックル、彼らは、どちらも、巨大な獣のすべての側面に囲まれていることを理解するまで、彼らは闘争（彼らは本当に怖い！）ルフィは、起床笑顔、そして言う、"ので、みんなが戻って詳細については、ですか？"
3番目のページは：獣はルフィ氏象を充電してください。ルフィは一度に多くのパンチとその攻撃をかわす。彼のパンチは、より強力なように見える彼の拳は白輝いている（杷木のでしょうか）。そのうちの一つは、ルフィの背後に潜入ルフィ感覚が、それを回ると、それを離れてパンチ（レイリー最後の章のように）。
4番目のページ：レイリーの戦いを見ている。獣の一つは、氏がゾウや攻撃の背後に潜入する。ルフィ感覚が、それと怒る。彼は王の覇気を使用しています。獣気絶。レイリーは、ブラシの後ろから谷に歩いている。
五ページは：レイリーが若干、より不規則な古い見えます。しかし、彼は満足して見えます。彼は両手をパンと打ち鳴らすの意見"もルフィ、完了しました。"レイリーはルフィバックは、最初のトレーニングを開始した安全な場所につながる。 "あなたがこの場所を覚えていますか、ルフィ？あなたは2年近くに来ていないのだが、時間が来ているあなたが再び麦わらになる準備ができていますか？"
シックスページは：ルフィはレイリーの言葉を真剣に考えている。彼はエースと彼の仲間を覚えています。彼はダウンしてグラブ彼の麦わらに到達し、彼の頭の上に置きます。彼は"もちろん！"大きな笑顔
キャプションは："運命の時間が来ている麦わら海賊団の再会は、我々にです！"
セブンスページ：見参島にして、テーナ・ゲーナ王国
賞金稼ぎのグループは、崖の上の小さな小屋を攻撃する。 "なぜ、我々は彼と戦うために持っている氏カルバンは？彼が怖いです。"
 "鬼は最後の2年間は、この小屋で静かに生活している彼の携帯から脱出後彼らは彼が、一日中剣術の練習をし、彼が怖いですので、彼は一般的に放置されていると言う。しかし、私は彼を認識していた記事は、私が読んだ彼は麦わら海賊団のメンバー、我々は彼を引き渡す場合、当社グループの艦隊提督赤犬から、それ以上の報復を保証する人です！彼は、音楽の骨格です！（ブルックは彼の小屋でバイオリンを弾いて示されている）ブルック！"
エイスページ：賞金稼ぎの攻撃。ブルックは、1つのストロークでそれらのうちいくつかをノックする。そのうちの一つは、ブルックの頭に振り"40度！"スイングのミス。
ナインスページは：バウンティハンター："ここで彼は彼がとても速く、私の目が追いついていないことが動いて！"
ブルックは彼の背後に表示される"しかし、私の場合でも、骨格として、私は目をしている！Yohohohoho！することができます"ブルックは、速やかにそれらをまだ鞘刀を持つすべてを打つ。 "それがされていない場合、今の時間ですか？"ブルック氏は述べています。 "これはルフィ再び他人とさんを参照してくださいする時間です。"ブルックは海を眺めることができます。
テンスページ：トリノイギリス
ヘリは厚い本を読んで机に座っている。彼はまったく同じに見えます。 "それはそれをする必要があります！"彼は叫び、本を閉じて殴る。彼は急いで図書館外で実行されます。
イレブンスページ：チョッパーは、森の中から実行され、人間をスポット。 "おい！どこでこの島のケシの花を見つけることができます！？"
"あなたは2年前からここに書いてきたので、あなたはまだ知らないのか？彼らは川で、森の端にいる。"
チョッパー、ルフィのメッセージを記憶し、考えている"私は仲間に戻ることができますので、私は急いでして、これらのケシを見つけるんだ！"チョッパーは森の奥深くに実行されます。
トウェルスページ：バルティゴ、革命軍の本拠地
いくつかの革新的な兵士たちがテーブルを囲んで座る。ロビンは、あるテーブルの上座のドラゴンです。彼女の髪は短くなっています。彼らは革命軍の戦略を検討している。我々は新たなリーダーシップを必要としているので、"我々は、ここでロビンあなたを招待している。
ロビンは："何が言いたいのか？"
ドラゴン："。私たちは、あなたがこの2年間、ニコロビンに強い成長しているあなた...才能を必要としているといい革命になる私はあなたの革命指導者をしたいと思います"
サーティーンスページ：ロビン："私は、ドラゴンを光栄だし、私はあなたのおもてなしに感謝し、あなたは、長年にわたって私を与えてくれたことはよく知っているように私はあなたの申し出を受け入れることができない私はすでに自分の乗組員を持っているトレーニング私。に戻る必要があります。私は、もはや軍をプレイすることができます。"
ドラゴンは："！？ああ、しかし、あなたができること海賊ですが、自由に憧れる一、私はいくつかの人が自分の海賊乗組員が地球の4つのコーナーに散らばって革命の指導者を持っている！"
ロビンは："その場合、私が条件で、あなたの申し出を受け入れることは革命軍のリーダーとしての私の職務代わる麦わら帽子の一員として、私の義務。"
ドラゴン："もちろん"
ロビン："私はすぐに私の乗組員と会うことている場合は、私はおそらく今行くようにしなければなりません。"ロビンはドアに向かってヘッド。
ドラゴン："＆ロビン？"ロビンはドラゴンで振り返る。 "私は'ハイ'と言う私の少年を教えてください。"苦笑にドラゴンの唇カール。
フォーティーンスページ：からくり島未来イギリスバルジモア
フランキーは、ラボで働いています。ビルド彼のサイボーグは異なるように見えます。彼は、それが最終的な時間だけでは、完了です"と言っ！私の新しい電源...
チェリーコーラ！これは、スーパーエキストラです！時間は私の乗組員に会うために帰る！"
彼はいくつかの青写真彼と一緒に運ぶラボの外に
十五ページは：彼はしないように船を探して、ダウン興奮の丘を疾走します。離れてみると、彼は足場を失い、雪に最初に直面して落ちて、より多くの雪を構築して、彼は丘を下って旅を続けている。彼は村がある丘の下に到達すると、彼は人々の家でノック雪の巨大なボールの形式になっています。彼の頭は何が起こっているかを把握しようとすると、雪だるま式に上記にじっと見ることができます。フランキーのイメージは、バックグラウンドで親指をあきらめて見られている。 "これはバルジモアの巨大な人食い雪だるまの伝説として知られるようになった。"
シックスティーンスページ：桃色島、カマバッカ王国
サンジが地面にキャンディーを蹴る。彼は紙の小さなスリップを拾うまでひざまずい。 "それは99。完璧なタイミングになります。"彼は一方でタバコを保持しています。彼はほぼ同じに見えますが、ひげを持っています。イワンコフは、彼が受賞したことを見て、彼はサンジの強さに感心だという。
十七ページ：イワンコフ："？！私は約束してしまっているように、私は、あなたの願いを付与することは再考されませんオカマの土地に残るとドレスを着た私のキャンディーになる"
サンジは："！地獄いいえ、私は人間の男です私はあなたの課題は、正々堂々と獲得して今、私は仲間に復帰できるように私に船を与える！"彼は乗組員を覚えている。 "ナミ-白鳥！ロビンちゃん！私が来ている！待ってくれ！"キャンディーズは、サンジが出ているのは悲しいことです。
十八ページ：グリーン島、ボイン列島
ヘラクレスは実行されている肉食島のブドウ畑でトラップ取得し、彼が死ぬとしていると考えている。
種子のようなオブジェクトはどこから飛んできて、ヘラクレスを保護する、バックブドウをノックする。 "どこにいるから来たのか？"
、より多くの筋肉とかウソップとか色々倒れて、森を見下ろす丘の上に立って、非常に遠くに見られている薄い。
十九ページ：ヘラクレス："！あなたは強い得ている私の人生を保存するためとかウソップとか色々倒れありがとう！"
とかウソップとか色々倒れ："ヘラクレスは、聞いて私は島沖の方法を発見した、と私は、あなたが私と一緒に来てほしい。"
ヘラクレス："私は、とかウソップとか色々倒れできないこの島は私の家は私が残して決して、たとえ私ができた！！"
とかウソップとか色々倒れ："。！このさようなら、ヘラクレスは私がすべてのヘルプをあなたが私を与えてくれた私は狙撃の王になるした後、私は戻ってくる感謝"とかウソップとか色々倒れ波は、彼は森の中にオフに実行されるとお別れ。
。20ページ：スカイ島、ウェザリア
"それはハレダス、時間です。"ナミはハレダスと話して見られている。彼女の髪は長くなります。
ハレダス："はい、それが私たちの2年間の配置は、最終的に終了するよう私はあなたに私の弟子を呼び出すために誇りに思っています。"
ナミは："私はあなたにハレダスを逃してしまう、と私は過去2年間の私の家をされているこの島を逃してしまう私はいくつかの時間が戻ってくることを約束する。"
ハレダスは："見知らぬてはいけません。"
二十一ページ：ナミがダウンしてエレベーターに行くと彼女のシャボンディ諸島に向かって空の浮動船を脱ぐ。彼女は顔に風が吹くように笑顔を、彼女は彼女の乗組員を覚えている。
ハレダスは彼の家に戻ります。彼は驚きと怒りに見えます。 "その泥棒は！彼女は天気ボールを盗んだ！"
第22回ページ：クライガナ島
鷹は："それは、非常に十分なノアです！"
ゾロの髪は長く、ポニーテールに引っ張った。ゾロ："！私はあなたを倒すことができるまで、私は残していないよ"
鷹の笑顔。 "あなたの二年がアップしている。あなたの仲間に戻るには時間が来ている。"
ゾロは驚いて見えます。 "これはすでに2年となっている？"
第23ページ：鷹のゾロが船与え、彼は自分の道をナビゲートするために彼と一緒にペローナを送信します シャボンディ諸島。
ゾロは："我々が会うとき、次の、我々は敵でしょう。"
鷹："おそらく今、あなたは私が無視することができます誰されません。"
ゾロは："は、他の剣士に負けて行っていない、老人は私が最強の剣士が、あなたのタイトルを誰にも勝つことはしたくない。"ゾロとペローナとして鷹のニヤリを出発。
最終ページ：最後のページの写真です シャボンディ諸島。
"一方...後ろに シャボンディ諸島...
千日当たりの良いどこにも見つからないです！"
キャプションは：麦わら帽子に戻して自分の道を作るように シャボンディ諸島、ここでは、その船がなくなっている？彼らは分離されているので、何が世界で起こっている！


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Spoiler looks too obvious , I think Oda would throw atleast a few curve balls.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Spoiler looks too obvious , I think Oda would throw atleast a few curve balls.



I'm working on translating it now because I'm curious. Give me like half an hour.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 28, 2010)

Throwing it through Google Translate:


*Spoiler*: _Derp_ 



The cover for the basketball, all the straw. They are all the same (old cover?) Look. Luffy has spread to dunk the ball from half court in his arms.
The first three pages, with color.
First Page: Luffy, kicking high in the snow, mountain snow run down very large. He looks very excited. "It has become two years! Rayleigh Today is proof that I'm ready!" There he is being chased by a large elephant.
He said, "Nosy, I do not want to stop that fight with you! Do not fight the master of his pet!" He was shouting into a large mountain valley.
Next: He looks more muscular back. His hair (like most of the last month of the strawberry Fang) The longer now. The unsolicited Rufitakkuru, they both understand that until you are surrounded on all sides of the great beast, and they struggle (they are really scary!) Luffy is waking smile, and say, "I , For more information back to everyone, do you? "
The third page: Please charge the elephant animal Luffy said. Luffy punch and dodge the attack once more. His punch, his fist looks bright white and more powerful (What's Haki.) One of them, sneak behind Luffy Luffy sense, and around it, punch it away (like the last chapter of Rayleigh).
Fourth page: looking at the Battle of Rayleigh. One of the beast is to sneak behind the attack and said the elephant. Luffy feeling, angry with it. He uses the ambition of the king. Animal unconscious. Reilly is walking into the valley from behind the brush.
Page five: Reilly slightly and looks older than irregular. But he looks happy. His opinion of bread and beat his hands, "Luffy even completed." Rufibakku Rayleigh, leading to a safe place first started training. "Do you remember this place, Luffy? But you do not come nearly two years, are you ready to become a straw time has come for you again?"
Page Six: Luffy is serious about a Rayleigh term. He remembers his companion Ace. He reached down and grabbed his straw and place it on his head. He said, "Sure!" Big smile
Caption: "The Straw Hat Pirates reunion time coming fate is us!"
Sebunsupeji: Meet with the island kingdom Gena Tena
The bounty hunter group to attack a small cottage on the cliff. "Why, Calvin says we have to fight him? Is afraid of him."
"Oni the last two years, they later escaped from his cell has been living quietly in this cabin that he is to practice fencing all day, so scared, he has been neglected in general and say. But I was aware of his articles, I read he was a member of the Straw Hat Pirates, if we pass him, from our Fleet Admiral Red Dog, more revenge The assurer! He is the skeleton of music! (Brooke, has been shown to play a violin in his cabin), Brooke! "
Eisupeji: Attack of the bounty. Brooke and knock some of them in a single stroke. Chino is one of the U, Brook head shake, "40 degrees!" Swing mistakes.
Nainsupeji is: Bounty Hunter: "He very quickly where he is moving my eyes can not keep up!"
Brooke appears behind him, "But in my case, as the skeleton, I have eyes! Yohohoho ho! You can," Brooke, they all still have a knife sheath immediately hit. "If it does not do right now is the time?" Says Mr Brook. "This is a time for friends and others please see Luffy again." Brooke, you can view the sea.
Tenth page: Torino England
The helicopter is sitting at a desk reading a thick book. He looks exactly the same. "That must be it!" He cried, beating close the book. He runs outside the library You are in a hurry.
Irebunsupeji: Chopper, are running in the forest, to spot people. "Hey! Poppies can be found anywhere on this island?"
"You've been writing here since two years ago, do you know yet? They are river at the edge of the forest."
Chopper, Luffy remembers the message, thinking, "so I can go back to the fellow, I have to hurry, I find these poppies!" Chopper runs deep in the woods.
Touerusupeji: Barutigo, home of the Revolutionary Armed Forces of
Soldiers sit around a table several innovative. Robin is a dragon head of the table. Her hair is shorter. They are considering a strategy of revolutionary army. We are in need of new leadership, "We have invited you here Robin.
Robin: "What do you mean?"
Dragon: ". We are the last two years, you have a strong growth of revolution Nikorobin ... I need to have good talent, I would like you to revolutionary leader"
Satinsupeji: Robin: "I'm honored with the dragon, I appreciate your hospitality, you've given me over the years that I know as well accept your offer I can not have the training I already own crew. You need to go back to. I can and can no longer play the military. "
Dragon: "? Oh, but I pirate things you can do, one yearn for freedom, I have the leader of the revolution spread across the four corners of the earth's crew pirates themselves some people do something! "
Robin: "If the conditions I accept your offer alterna-tive duties as a member of my straw hat as the leader of the Revolutionary Armed Forces, my duty."
Dragon: "Sure."
Robin: "When I meet with my crew right away, so I should probably go now." Robin is head towards the door.
Dragon: "& Robin?" Robin recalls dragons. "I'm 'High' Please tell me my boy said." Bitter smile curling his lips into a dragon.
Fotinsupeji: Future Islands Igirisubarujimoa trick
Frankie has been working in the lab. Cyborg looks different in his build. He is not just the final time it is finished, "said! My new power supply ...
Cherry Cola! This is a super extra! Time to go to meet my crew! "
He carried with him out of the lab a few blueprints
Page fifteenth: He does not look like a ship, and sped down the hill of excitement. When I left, he lost footing, and fell face first into the snow, more snow to build, he continues to travel down the hill. He reaches the bottom of the hill villages, he is in the form of a giant snow ball knock people's homes. His mind tries to grasp what is happening, you can watch above snowballed. Frankie's image, is seen giving a thumbs up in the background. "It came to be known as a legend of a giant man-eating Barujimoa snowman."
Shikkusutinsupeji: pink island kingdom Kamabakka
Sanji kicking the candy on the ground. He knelt down to pick up a small slip of paper. "It was 99. Be perfect timing." He holds a cigarette in one. He looks almost the same, and has a beard. Ivankov, seeing that he won, he say I'm impressed with the strength of Sanji.
Seventy pages: Ivankov: "?! As if I've promised, I will grant your wish to be dressed and left my candy land will not be reconsidered gay "
Sanji said: "! No Hell, I'm a man of man Your task is now to earn a fair, I give the ship me your module back to the fellow!" His crew remember. "Nami - Swan - Chan Robin! Has come to me! Stop!" Candies are out that Sanji is sad.
Eighty page: Green Island, Boyne Island
Hercules gets trapped in the vineyards of the island is carnivorous running, trying to believe his death.
Seed-like objects flew in from anywhere, to protect the Hercules and knock back a grape. "Where I come from?"
, Or fall a lot more muscle or Usopp, standing on a hill overlooking the forest, light is seen very far.
Ninety pages: Hercules: "... You are like a lot fell Usopp Thank You for saving my life or have gotten stronger!"
Usopp fell like a lot like: "Hercules, I have found a way to hear off island, and I want to come with me."
Hercules: "I'm on it, and fell down a lot or not Usopp like I never left the house that I even if I could!"
Fall a lot like Usopp like: ".! Bye, the Hercules I was sure to give you my help all After I become king of snipers, I appreciate coming back," fall a lot like Usopp or wave, he is a farewell to run off into the woods.
. Page 20: Isle of Skye, Uezaria
"It Haredasu, it's time." Nami is being seen talking to Haredasu. Her hair is longer.
Haredasu: "Yes, we arranged it for two years, I finally finished that is proud of you my disciples summoning Me."
Nami said: "I'll miss you Haredasu, and I'll miss this island I have been at my house the past two years promise to come back some time. "
Haredasu is: "Do not unfamiliar with."
Page twelve: take off the empty boat floating towards her shabondy the elevator and go down to Nami. She has a smile on your face as the wind blows, she remembers her crew.
Haredasu back to his house. He looks surprised and angry. "The thief! Weather she stole the ball!"
22th Page: Kuraigana Island
Hawk: "It is a very good Noah!"
Zorro long hair pulled into a ponytail. Zoro:! "Until I can beat you, I'm leaving not handle"
Hawk smiles. "Two years is up to you. To return to your mate is coming time."
Zorro looks surprised. "It has become two years already?"
Page 23: Zoro gives the ship a hawk, he sends the Perona shabondy with him to navigate his way.
Zorro said: "When we meet next, we'll enemy."
Hawk: "Now maybe you can not ignore who I am."
Zorro said: "is not going to lose to another swordsman, my old man is the strongest swordsman, anyone can win the title you want." Hawk left grinning as Zoro and Perona.
Last Page: last page is a picture of shabondy.
"Meanwhile ... back ... shabondy
Ino Makoto is nowhere to be found per thousand days! "
Captions: shabondy to make his way back to the straw, where the ship is missing? Because they are separate, what is happening in the world!




Way too earlier for a full-script to be leaked. This is so fake.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2010)

i kinda of hope the cherry cola is true lol


----------



## Charade You Are (Sep 28, 2010)

So Dragon is high? Sounds legit to me...


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Thor Odinson said:


> I'm not reading spoilers out of respect for Oda's genius.


What the hell. How does not reading the spoilers 'show respect for Oda's genius'? You'll read it anyway and if anything, you'll only ruin it for yourself, seriously.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

*part 1*



OniTasku said:


> Throwing it through Google Translate:
> 
> Way too earlier for a full-script to be leaked. This is so fake.



I don't know. It seems pretty plausible. The only thing is how early it is. And it's not really a script. It has a lot of quotes but it's weird...sometimes it just describes the quotes or something...here's the translation (granted, this is from about 3 years high school and 2 years college of Japanese classes). Even if it's fake, it should provide some interesting ideas to keep you busy while you wait.

btw everything between ** is me and looking back so is some parentheses lol



*Spoiler*: __ 



叔父は少年ジャンプの編集者であり、彼は私にワンピースの章498事前にコピーを持って"時間が来ている。"この章の説明です。
時間はスキップのカラーページがあります！
表紙は、バスケットボールをして、すべての麦わら帽子です。彼らは皆、同じ（旧カバー？）探します。ルフィは彼の腕の半分裁判所からボールをダンクに広がっている。
最初の3ページは、カラー表示しています。

My uncle is an editor at Shounen Jump, and he got me an advance copy of One Piece chapter 498 "The time has come"

There are color pages for the time skip!

Cover page is all the strawhats playing basketball. They all look the same (old cover?). Luffy stretches his arms to dunk the ball from half court.

First three pages are in color also.

最初のページ：ルフィは、高速でも雪を蹴って、非常にダウン大規模な雪の山を実行します。彼は非常に興奮して見えます。 "これは2年となっている！今日は私が準備ができていることをレイリーを証明する日です！"彼は存在は大きな象に追われて。
彼は、"詮索好き、私はあなたと戦うためにしたくないことを停止します！マスターは彼のペットと戦うしないでください！"叫ぶ彼は山の下の大きな谷に入ります。

First page: Luffy runs down a large snowy mountain very fast kicking up snow everywhere. He looks very excited. "It has been 2 years! Today is the day I prove to Rayleigh that I'm ready!" He is being chased by a large elephant.
He yells "stops it, Nosy, I don't want to fight you! A master shouldn't fight his pet!" He enters a large valley below the mountain.

次のページ：彼は、より筋肉の背に見えます。彼の髪は（最後の月牙いちごほとんどのように）長くなっています。おせっかいはルフィタックル、彼らは、どちらも、巨大な獣のすべての側面に囲まれていることを理解するまで、彼らは闘争（彼らは本当に怖い！）ルフィは、起床笑顔、そして言う、"ので、みんなが戻って詳細については、ですか？"

Second page: He looks taller and more muscular. His hair is longer (almost like final getsuga Ichigo *I think that's what he's trying to say*). Nosy tackles Luffy and they tussle until they both realize that they are surrounded on all sides by gigantic beasts (they look really scary!). Luffy gets up, smiles, and says, "so you guys are back for more?"

3番目のページは：獣はルフィ氏象を充電してください。ルフィは一度に多くのパンチとその攻撃をかわす。彼のパンチは、より強力なように見える彼の拳は白輝いている（杷木のでしょうか）。そのうちの一つは、ルフィの背後に潜入ルフィ感覚が、それを回ると、それを離れてパンチ（レイリー最後の章のように）。

Third page: The beasts charge Luffy and Elephant-san (*LOL*). Luffy punches many of them at once and dodges their attacks. His punches seem more powerful and his fists are glowing white (haki?). One of them sneaks up behind Luffy, but Luffy senses it, turns around, and punches it away (like Rayleigh last chapter). 

4番目のページ：レイリーの戦いを見ている。獣の一つは、氏がゾウや攻撃の背後に潜入する。ルフィ感覚が、それと怒る。彼は王の覇気を使用しています。獣気絶。レイリーは、ブラシの後ろから谷に歩いている。

Fourth page: Rayleigh is watching the fight. One of the beasts sneaks up behind Elephant-san and attacks. Luffy senses it and gets angry. He uses king's haki. The beast faints. Rayleigh walks into the valley from behind the brush.

五ページは：レイリーが若干、より不規則な古い見えます。しかし、彼は満足して見えます。彼は両手をパンと打ち鳴らすの意見"もルフィ、完了しました。"レイリーはルフィバックは、最初のトレーニングを開始した安全な場所につながる。 "あなたがこの場所を覚えていますか、ルフィ？あなたは2年近くに来ていないのだが、時間が来ているあなたが再び麦わらになる準備ができていますか？"

Fifth page: Rayleigh looks slightly older and more ragged. But he looks pleased. He claps his hands and says "well done, Luffy." Rayleigh leads Luffy back to the safe area where they first started their training. "Do you remember this place, Luffy? You haven't been here in nearly 2 years. But the time has come. Are you ready to become strawhat again?"

シックスページは：ルフィはレイリーの言葉を真剣に考えている。彼はエースと彼の仲間を覚えています。彼はダウンしてグラブ彼の麦わらに到達し、彼の頭の上に置きます。彼は"もちろん！"大きな笑顔
キャプションは："運命の時間が来ている麦わら海賊団の再会は、我々にです！"

Sixth page: Luffy thinks seriously about Rayleigh's words. He remembers Ace and his nakama. He reaches down and grabs his straw hat and places it on his head. He smiles big "Of course!!!"

caption: "the fated time has come! the reunion of the strawhat pirates is upon us!!"

セブンスページ：見参島にして、テーナ・ゲーナ王国
賞金稼ぎのグループは、崖の上の小さな小屋を攻撃する。 "なぜ、我々は彼と戦うために持っている氏カルバンは？彼が怖いです。"
 "鬼は最後の2年間は、この小屋で静かに生活している彼の携帯から脱出後彼らは彼が、一日中剣術の練習をし、彼が怖いですので、彼は一般的に放置されていると言う。しかし、私は彼を認識していた記事は、私が読んだ彼は麦わら海賊団のメンバー、我々は彼を引き渡す場合、当社グループの艦隊提督赤犬から、それ以上の報復を保証する人です！彼は、音楽の骨格です！（ブルックは彼の小屋でバイオリンを弾いて示されている）ブルック！"

Seventh page: Teena Geena Kingdom on Kenzan Island 
A group of bounty hunters attack a small hut on a cliff. "why do we have to fight him, Calvin-san? He's scary."
 "After escaping from his cell, that demon has been living quietly in this hut for the last two years. They say he practices swordsmanship all day, and he has generally been left alone because he is so scary (this part is weird/maybe inaccurate). But I knew I recognized him from articles I've read. He is a member of the Mugiwara pirates, someone who will guarantee our group no further retribution from fleet admiral Akainu if we hand him over! He is the musical skeleton! (Brook is shown playing the violin in his hut) Brook!"

エイスページ：賞金稼ぎの攻撃。ブルックは、1つのストロークでそれらのうちいくつかをノックする。そのうちの一つは、ブルックの頭に振り"40度！"スイングのミス。

Eighth page: the bounty hunters attack. Brook knocks several of them out in one stroke. One of them swings at Brook's head "40 degrees!" and the swing misses.

ナインスページは：バウンティハンター："ここで彼は彼がとても速く、私の目が追いついていないことが動いて！"
ブルックは彼の背後に表示される"しかし、私の場合でも、骨格として、私は目をしている！Yohohohoho！することができます"ブルックは、速やかにそれらをまだ鞘刀を持つすべてを打つ。 "それがされていない場合、今の時間ですか？"ブルック氏は述べています。 "これはルフィ再び他人とさんを参照してくださいする時間です。"ブルックは海を眺めることができます。

Ninth page: Bounty hunter: "where is he? He's moving so fast my eyes can't keep up!"
Brook appears behind him "But mine can! Even though, as a skeleton, I have no eyes! Yohohohoho" Brook swiftly beats them all with his sword still sheathed. "It's time now, isn't it?" Brook says. "It's time to see Luffy-san and the others again." Brook looks out at the ocean.

テンスページ：トリノイギリス
ヘリは厚い本を読んで机に座っている。彼はまったく同じに見えます。 "それはそれをする必要があります！"彼は叫び、本を閉じて殴る。彼は急いで図書館外で実行されます。

Tenth page: Torino Kingdom
Chopper is sitting at a desk reading a thick book. He looks exactly the same. "That must be it!" he shouts and slams the book closed. He runs outside the library in a hurry.

イレブンスページ：チョッパーは、森の中から実行され、人間をスポット。 "おい！どこでこの島のケシの花を見つけることができます！？"
"あなたは2年前からここに書いてきたので、あなたはまだ知らないのか？彼らは川で、森の端にいる。"
チョッパー、ルフィのメッセージを記憶し、考えている"私は仲間に戻ることができますので、私は急いでして、これらのケシを見つけるんだ！"チョッパーは森の奥深くに実行されます。

Eleventh page: Chopper runs off into the forest and spots a human. "Hey! Where can I find this island's poppies!?" 
man: "you've been here for two years now, and you still don't know? They're at the forest's edge, by the river."
Chopper remembers Luffy's message and thinks "I've got to hurry and find those poppies so I can get back to my nakama!" Chopper runs deeper into the forest.

トウェルスページ：バルティゴ、革命軍の本拠地
いくつかの革新的な兵士たちがテーブルを囲んで座る。ロビンは、あるテーブルの上座のドラゴンです。彼女の髪は短くなっています。彼らは革命軍の戦略を検討している。我々は新たなリーダーシップを必要としているので、"我々は、ここでロビンあなたを招待している。
ロビンは："何が言いたいのか？"
ドラゴン："。私たちは、あなたがこの2年間、ニコロビンに強い成長しているあなた...才能を必要としているといい革命になる私はあなたの革命指導者をしたいと思います"

Twelfth page: Baltigo, home base of the revolutionary army
several revolutionary soldiers sit around a table. One of them is Robin, and at the head of the table is Dragon. Robin's hair is shorter. They are discussing the strategy of the revolutionary army. "We have invited you here, Robin, because we are in need of new leadership. 
Robin: "what do you mean?"
Dragon: "we are in need of your...talents. You have grown strong over these past two years, Nico Robin, and become a fine revolutionary. I would like to make you a revolutionary leader."




*part 1*


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

*part 2*

continuing the translation from above....


*Spoiler*: __ 



サーティーンスページ：ロビン："私は、ドラゴンを光栄だし、私はあなたのおもてなしに感謝し、あなたは、長年にわたって私を与えてくれたことはよく知っているように私はあなたの申し出を受け入れることができない私はすでに自分の乗組員を持っているトレーニング私。に戻る必要があります。私は、もはや軍をプレイすることができます。"
ドラゴンは："！？ああ、しかし、あなたができること海賊ですが、自由に憧れる一、私はいくつかの人が自分の海賊乗組員が地球の4つのコーナーに散らばって革命の指導者を持っている！"
ロビンは："その場合、私が条件で、あなたの申し出を受け入れることは革命軍のリーダーとしての私の職務代わる麦わら帽子の一員として、私の義務。"
ドラゴン："もちろん"
ロビン："私はすぐに私の乗組員と会うことている場合は、私はおそらく今行くようにしなければなりません。"ロビンはドアに向かってヘッド。
ドラゴン："＆ロビン？"ロビンはドラゴンで振り返る。 "私は'ハイ'と言う私の少年を教えてください。"苦笑にドラゴンの唇カール。

Thirteenth page: Robin: "I'm honored, Dragon, and I appreciate your hospitality and the training you've given me over the years, but as you well know I can't accept your offer. I already have my own crew I need to return to. I can no longer play army."
Dragon: "Oh, but you can! What is a pirate but one who longs to be free!? I have revolutionary leaders scattered across the four corners of the earth, some of whom have their own pirate crews!"
Robin: "In that case, I accept your offer, on the condition that my duties as a member of the strawhats supersedes my duties as a leader of the revolutionary army." *not sure if that's right.*
Dragon: "of course"
Robin: "I should probably get going now if I'm to meet up with my crew soon." Robin heads towards the door.
Dragon: "And Robin?" Robin looks back at Dragon. "Tell my boy I say 'hi'." Dragon's lips curl into a wry smile.

フォーティーンスページ：からくり島未来イギリスバルジモア
フランキーは、ラボで働いています。ビルド彼のサイボーグは異なるように見えます。彼は、それが最終的な時間だけでは、完了です"と言っ！私の新しい電源...
チェリーコーラ！これは、スーパーエキストラです！時間は私の乗組員に会うために帰る！"
彼はいくつかの青写真彼と一緒に運ぶラボの外に

Fourteenth page: Karakuri Island Future Kingdom Barujimoa
Franky works in a lab. His cyborg build looks different. He says "it's finally done, and just in time! My new power source...
Cherry Cola! It's Extra Suuuuppppppeeeerrrrrr!!! Time to head back to meet up with my crew!"
He carries with him some blueprints outside of the lab

十五ページは：彼はしないように船を探して、ダウン興奮の丘を疾走します。離れてみると、彼は足場を失い、雪に最初に直面して落ちて、より多くの雪を構築して、彼は丘を下って旅を続けている。彼は村がある丘の下に到達すると、彼は人々の家でノック雪の巨大なボールの形式になっています。彼の頭は何が起こっているかを把握しようとすると、雪だるま式に上記にじっと見ることができます。フランキーのイメージは、バックグラウンドで親指をあきらめて見られている。 "これはバルジモアの巨大な人食い雪だるまの伝説として知られるようになった。"

Fifteenth page: He sprints down the hill in excitement, looking for a ship as he does. Looking away, he loses his footing and falls down face first into the snow, building up more and more snow as he continues to travel down the hill. When he reaches the bottom of the hill where a village is located, he is in the form of a massive ball of snow that knocks over people's houses. His head can be seen peering out above the snowball, trying to figure out what is going on. Franky's image is seen giving a thumbs up in the background. "This became known as the legend of the giant man-eating snowball of Barujimoa." *LOL*

シックスティーンスページ：桃色島、カマバッカ王国
サンジが地面にキャンディーを蹴る。彼は紙の小さなスリップを拾うまでひざまずい。 "それは99。完璧なタイミングになります。"彼は一方でタバコを保持しています。彼はほぼ同じに見えますが、ひげを持っています。イワンコフは、彼が受賞したことを見て、彼はサンジの強さに感心だという。

Sixteenth page: Momoiro Island, Kamabakka Kingdom
Sanji kicks a candie to the ground. He kneels down to pick up a small slip of paper. "That makes 99. Perfect timing." He holds a cigarette in his other hand. He looks nearly the same but has a goatee. Ivankov sees that he has won and says he is impressed with Sanji's strength.

十七ページ：イワンコフ："？！私は約束してしまっているように、私は、あなたの願いを付与することは再考されませんオカマの土地に残るとドレスを着た私のキャンディーになる"
サンジは："！地獄いいえ、私は人間の男です私はあなたの課題は、正々堂々と獲得して今、私は仲間に復帰できるように私に船を与える！"彼は乗組員を覚えている。 "ナミ-白鳥！ロビンちゃん！私が来ている！待ってくれ！"キャンディーズは、サンジが出ているのは悲しいことです。

Seventeenth page: Ivankov: "As I've promised, I will grant your wishes, but won't you reconsider? Stay in Newkama land and put on a dress! Become my Candie!"
Sanji: "Hell no! I am a man's man! I won your challenge fair and square. Now give me a ship so I can rejoin my nakama!" He remembers his crewmates. "Nami-swan! Robin-chwan! I'm coming! Wait for me!" The Candies are sad that Sanji is leaving.

十八ページ：グリーン島、ボイン列島
ヘラクレスは実行されている肉食島のブドウ畑でトラップ取得し、彼が死ぬとしていると考えている。
種子のようなオブジェクトはどこから飛んできて、ヘラクレスを保護する、バックブドウをノックする。 "どこにいるから来たのか？"
、より多くの筋肉とかウソップとか色々倒れて、森を見下ろす丘の上に立って、非常に遠くに見られている薄い。

Eighteenth page: Greenstone Island, Boin Archipelago
Heracles is running but gets trapped by the vines of the carnivorous island, and he thinks he is going to die.
A seed-like object flies in from nowhere and knocks the vines back, protecting Heracles. "Where did that come from?"
A thinner, more muscular Ussop is seen very far away, standing atop a hill, looking down at the forest.

十九ページ：ヘラクレス："！あなたは強い得ている私の人生を保存するためとかウソップとか色々倒れありがとう！"
とかウソップとか色々倒れ："ヘラクレスは、聞いて私は島沖の方法を発見した、と私は、あなたが私と一緒に来てほしい。"
ヘラクレス："私は、とかウソップとか色々倒れできないこの島は私の家は私が残して決して、たとえ私ができた！！"
とかウソップとか色々倒れ："。！このさようなら、ヘラクレスは私がすべてのヘルプをあなたが私を与えてくれた私は狙撃の王になるした後、私は戻ってくる感謝"とかウソップとか色々倒れ波は、彼は森の中にオフに実行されるとお別れ。

Nineteenth page: Heracles: "Ussop'n! Thanks for saving my life! You've gotten strong'n!"
Ussop: "Heracles, listen. I've found a way off the island, and I want you to come with me."
Heracles: "I can't Ussop'n! This island is my home. I would never leave, even if I could!"
Ussop: "then this is goodbye, Heracles'n. I appreciate all the help you've given me. I'll come back after I've become king of snipers!" Ussop waves goodbye as he runs off into the forest.

。20ページ：スカイ島、ウェザリア
"それはハレダス、時間です。"ナミはハレダスと話して見られている。彼女の髪は長くなります。
ハレダス："はい、それが私たちの2年間の配置は、最終的に終了するよう私はあなたに私の弟子を呼び出すために誇りに思っています。"
ナミは："私はあなたにハレダスを逃してしまう、と私は過去2年間の私の家をされているこの島を逃してしまう私はいくつかの時間が戻ってくることを約束する。"
ハレダスは："見知らぬてはいけません。"

Twentieth page: Sky Island, Weatheria
"It's time, Heredas." Nami is seen talking to Heredas. Her hair is longer. 
Heredas: "Yes, it seems our two year arrangement is finally finished. I'm proud to call you my disciple."
Nami: "I'll miss you Heredas, and I'll miss this island that has been my home for the past two years. I promise I'll come back some time."
Heredas: "don't be a stranger."


二十一ページ：ナミがダウンしてエレベーターに行くと彼女のシャボンディ諸島に向かって空の浮動船を脱ぐ。彼女は顔に風が吹くように笑顔を、彼女は彼女の乗組員を覚えている。
ハレダスは彼の家に戻ります。彼は驚きと怒りに見えます。 "その泥棒は！彼女は天気ボールを盗んだ！"

Twenty-first page: Nami goes down the elevator and takes the sky-floating ship off towards her Sabaody Archipelago. She smiles as the wind blows into her face, and she remembers her crew. 
Heredas goes back into his house. He looks surprised and angry. "that thief! she stole the weather ball!"

第22回ページ：クライガナ島
鷹は："それは、非常に十分なノアです！"
ゾロの髪は長く、ポニーテールに引っ張った。ゾロ："！私はあなたを倒すことができるまで、私は残していないよ"
鷹の笑顔。 "あなたの二年がアップしている。あなたの仲間に戻るには時間が来ている。"
ゾロは驚いて見えます。 "これはすでに2年となっている？"

Twenty-second page: Kuraigana Island
Mihawk: "That's quite enough, Roranoa!"
Zoro's hair is longer and pulled back into a pony tail. Zoro: "I'm not leaving until I can beat you!"
Mihawk smiles. "your two years are up. The time has come for you to return to your nakama."
Zoro looks surprised. "It's been two years already!?"

第23ページ：鷹のゾロが船与え、彼は自分の道をナビゲートするために彼と一緒にペローナを送信します シャボンディ諸島。
ゾロは："我々が会うとき、次の、我々は敵でしょう。"
鷹："おそらく今、あなたは私が無視することができます誰されません。"
ゾロは："は、他の剣士に負けて行っていない、老人は私が最強の剣士が、あなたのタイトルを誰にも勝つことはしたくない。"ゾロとペローナとして鷹のニヤリを出発。

Twenty-third page: Mihawk gives Zoro a ship and sends Perona along with him to help him navigate his way to Saboady Archipelago. 
Zoro: "When next we meet, we'll be enemies."
Mihawk: "perhaps now you won't be somebody I can just ignore."
Zoro: "just don't go losing to another swordsman, old man. I don't want to have to beat anyone for the title of strongest swordsman but you." Mihawk grins as Zoro and Perona depart.

最終ページ：最後のページの写真です シャボンディ諸島。
"一方...後ろに シャボンディ諸島...
千日当たりの良いどこにも見つからないです！"
キャプションは：麦わら帽子に戻して自分の道を作るように シャボンディ諸島、ここでは、その船がなくなっている？彼らは分離されているので、何が世界で起こっている！

Final page: The last page is a picture of the Saboandy archipelago
"Meanwhile...back at Saboandy Archipelago...
The thousand sunny is nowhere to be found!"  
Caption: as the strawhats make their way back to Saboandy Archipelago, where has their ship gone? And what in the world has happened since they've been separated!?




Interesting.


----------



## Charade You Are (Sep 28, 2010)

It lacks the preview scene we got last week with Luffy and the amazon that is probably Marguerite...


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro with a pony tail. Nope, I refuse. Fake spoilers are stupid, boring, and fake.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Zoro with a pony tail. Nope, I refuse. Fake spoilers are stupid, boring, and fake.


----------



## Anasazi (Sep 28, 2010)

I will be pleased if for the past two years, Franky's just spent the whole time trying to engineer cherry cola.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rachmiel said:


> I will be pleased if for the past two years, Franky's just spent the whole time trying to engineer cherry cola.



ビルド彼のサイボーグは異なるように見えます。

I translated that as "his cyborg build looks different." That's probably because he spent a lot of the time remodeling himself after Vegapunk's designs.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

To hell with Beckman's ponytails. Even he barely pulls it off. Oda on Zoro's hair:


> D: When I went to the barber a little while ago and asked for a Zoro haircut, I got shaved bald. What should I say to get a haircut like Zoro's?
> 
> O: ASK FOR THE CUT OF A "MAN'S HEART AND SPIRIT".


Fake, shitty, stupid, boring, spoilers are fake.


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

desilator said:


> could kuma still be himself and made moria disappear? remember he "just disappeared" seems plausible.


that was clearly absalom.
Anyway, if it's true that usopp and chopper are going to be using plants now, I think the crew needs a botanist to take care of all the plants on the ship.

As for zoro's hair, it'd look good if it was like ryuuma, but that would feel weird to me. Zoro must make a name for himself as his own man with his own haircut.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

tom said:


> that was clearly absalom.
> Anyway, if it's true that usopp and chopper are going to be using plants now, I think the crew needs a botanist to take care of all the plants on the ship.



I just giggled at the thought of a combat botanist. 

Because in One Piece, no matter what your occupation is, you can kick ass.


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

I refuse to accept zoro and robins part
Its like the spoiler is saying that mihawk will lose to someone else so that zoro won't have to fight mihawk 
oda never does that shit he surprises you he doesn't hint anything


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 28, 2010)

botanist does seem like a nice idea.  they do have nami's trees and the grass on Thousand Sunny


----------



## LMJ (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn you all, I have been wanting to get into One Piece for years, but have been discouraged by the fucking 500 or more, god damn chapters. But just reading some of the people in this thread getting hyped for the time skip, makes me wanna stop being lazy and pick back up where i left off, right before skypiea.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Well,since it seems that spoilers aren't going to come out today earlier and the fake spoilers we have are not even entertaining,it's back to sleep for me!


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

shit, I leave tomorrow to go to the countryside and will have no internet access. I won't be able to read the chapter until next week.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 28, 2010)

Chalice said:


> shit, I leave tomorrow to go to the countryside and will have no internet access. I won't be able to read the chapter until next week.



Damnnnn

Well look at the bright side.. you will get to reads 2 chapters then


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> To hell with Beckman's ponytails. Even he barely pulls it off. Oda on Zoro's hair:
> 
> Fake, shitty, stupid, boring, spoilers are fake.



Not sure what that quote is supposed to prove. Each man has a different heart and a different spirit. And even the same person's heart and spirit can change over time.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Omg, tomorrow!


----------



## zapman (Sep 28, 2010)

that spoiler actually sounds pretty legit lol pretty good fake if it is

oh well thanks for the translation chikmagnet was fun reading


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Damnnnn
> 
> Well look at the bright side.. you will get to reads 2 chapters then


lol I suppose so. 

still I want to read it this week!!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

Too much fangasm.:ho


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Too much fangasm.:ho



There is no such thing considering that this is the most important timeskip perhaps after the one in Dragonball..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2010)

That spoiler seems so fake....

I'm really thinking about not reading spoilers. Decisions


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 28, 2010)

At first I thought it seemed real, but I now I think it's fake. Although, I have to admit it is pretty entertaining. It's not one of those fakes that are so ridiculous that you laugh out loud at them. This one is actually pretty plausible.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

The man sorta has himself a point .


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like we have the first set of confirmed spoilers as I can't see that picture being fake, interesting new designs.

Is Zoro's right eye gone?  You can see the scar over it but I'm not sure if he still has a functional eye or not.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh man I LOVE the designs!! Liek I said!! Fresh but still original!!!


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Zoro carrying a new Katana? Shuusui is Red and Black so that cant be Shuusui, and his other Katana look nothing like that.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

A little bit more facial hair for Sanji? a little chin scruff?


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

I hate the fact that most guys are in some stupid bet and missing spoiler discussions


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> They could have gave luffy a sword.


The crew already has 2 skilled swordsmen. A sword isnt his style, Luffy is a brawler.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Wohooo we got spoilers,and everybody looks awesome!


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2010)

SURPRISE
THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME


----------



## Phemt (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro lost an eye and an arm? That must suck for him.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> SURPRISE
> THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME



u obviously did not notice zoros missing sword and arm


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro appears to have one eye...

or he is winking


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> SURPRISE
> THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME



I think you lost your glasses..


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2010)

He seems to have both eyes
Now the arm thing, looks plausible


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky

What


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> u obviously did not notice zoros missing sword and arm


Holy shit you're right wtf! Mihawk fucked him up these past 2yrs.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> He seems to have both eyes
> Now the arm thing, looks plausible



And I think he only has two swords now..


Franky has shaved his head and he appears to be bulkier,Nami has long hair,Sanji's hair is on the wrong side and his facial hair is now bigger,Usopp looks fucking awesome..

The most unchanged are Chopper and Luffy in my opinion..


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

I really doubt hes missing the arm, you can still see his bandana tied to it and Mihawk has chided Shanks in the past for losing that arm and hurting his swordsmanship plus Zoro using 3 swords as his signature.  I just can't see it.


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky looks horrible


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda why u gotta cripple Zoro


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 28, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK FRANKY IS A FUCKING BALD MONSTER !!!!!!!! THIS IS GREAT !


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 28, 2010)

zoro's arm being blocked by luffy's thighs in the picture.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Deer_Hunter_ said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK FRANKY IS A FUCKING BALD MONSTER !!!!!!!! THIS IS GREAT !



I know..he looks like a Pacifista right now..


And holy shit Robin looks gobsmackingly hot..


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro, a scar like Rayleigh?


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Zoro, a scar like Rayleigh?



I gotta say it


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a sharingan implant scar.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami's boobs literally tripled in size since the beginning of this manga


----------



## The Max (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin seem to dress like her mother did if im correct but to lazy to check


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Nami's boobs literally tripled in size since the beginning of this manga



And her waist appears to have been halved.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> And her waist appears to have been halved.



Once u get over the being scared part... u can fap


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy: Wow that wound looks interesting, what attack does a X shape ?
Zoro: That's like a Rayleigh shaped scar.
Nami: Dont like her new design.  she looks like a fucking mermaid

Usopp/Chopper dont look too different

Robin:  OMG even hotter it seems, but kinda looks like Hancock
Franky: Love him, looks like Jaws kinda
Brooke: Hard to notice anything different

Sanji : Holy shit, biggest change of them all !  Left eye is now covered !


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder how long it takes until Luffy's huge scar is explained


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Zoro, a scar like Rayleigh?



Yeah, I came here to mention that I definitely got a young-Rayleigh vibe from Zoro in that picture.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fangasming right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

DAT ROBIN

DAT NAMI


----------



## The Max (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how long it takes until Luffy's huge scar is explained



Want akainu to explain it to you


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> I really doubt hes missing the arm, you  can still see his bandana tied to it and Mihawk has chided Shanks in the  past for losing that arm and hurting his swordsmanship plus Zoro using 3  swords as his signature.  I just can't see it.


The bandana looks tied really tight. If Zoro has an arm then its really fucking skinny lol.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

The Max said:


> Want akainu to explain it to you



Wait, he already had it?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami apparently spent her timeskip getting bigger boobs.

I approve.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

BitterCold said:


> Luffy: Wow that wound looks interesting, what attack does a X shape ?
> Zoro: That's like a X shaped scar.
> Nami: Dont like her new design.  she looks like a fucking mermaid
> 
> ...



What?

Usopp looks really different..

And it looks like Luffy besides the scar has bulked up a bit and his hair is a little longer.

Love the sash though..


----------



## The Max (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Wait, he already had it?



Akanu did damage him him trought Zimbei. Luffy still had bandage i believe the last chapter.


----------



## anto (Sep 28, 2010)

kfkfkfpiure said:


> Nami looks more like a whore than usual, she's copying the rangiku look it seems.



oda is a genius and yet he's still improving


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy looks so gay now

Zoro pretty much the same.

Franky is the best.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky looks fucking awesome. The scars running down his collarbones and his increase in size. Massive upgrade...here's hoping for PEW PEW PEW LAZORS


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

I couldn't help but look at some of the spoilers

My thoughts are !!!!

But I'm not going to look at anymore now


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 28, 2010)

What the fuck I want MOAR SPOILERS D:


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy scar probably result of akainu punch or some animal stomped him while training.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how long it takes until Luffy's huge scar is explained



Have we seen him without bandages since the war?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

The Max said:


> Akanu did damage him him trought Zimbei. Luffy still had bandage i believe the last chapter.



Now the question is how do you get an x-shaped wound from a magma fist


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Now the question is how do you get an x-shaped wound from a magma fist



Circular holes are often cut into a wider shape before being stitched back together.

Though this is to make sure the skin heals at a more even rate, making it look nicer afterwards.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 28, 2010)

Who here thinks Chopper can now fly ?


----------



## The Max (Sep 28, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Have we seen him without bandages since the war?



Actually just checked last chapter and he did not seem to have bandage on but we d'ont see is chest because of his shirt. Hard to tell if the scar came before or after.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Now the question is how do you get an x-shaped wound from a magma fist



Do you really wanna know?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy: Pretty much the same, just new clothes as far as I can see.

Brooke: Also pretty much the same, just maybe new clothes.

Zoro: Alot bulkier, Longer hair?, scar over his eye. New sword?

Sanji: Goatee?, Hair on the other side, bulkier?

Nami: Longer hair.

Robin: Clothes and hairstyle?

Franky: Bald and bigger/bulkier?

Usopp: Facial hair?, longer hair, new clothes.

Chopper: Not much change. Maybe some new clothes.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh,they didn't change much,except Franky,but they did change enough.


And I just love Luffy,he looks FABULOUS..


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems we wont be getting (spoiler) updates soon


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

If you F5 this section enough times, the spoilers will come.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Seems we wont be getting (spoiler) updates soon


Whys that? Usually the pics/scirpt come out not to long after the cover does, or are the providers just being stingey?


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Whys that? Usually the pics/scirpt come out not to long after the cover does, or are the providers just being stingey?



This guy is not the usual spoiler provider and looks like he left


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> This guy is not the usual spoiler provider and looks like he left


Ah I see, thanks. Oh well. We dont have much longer to go.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

wait a sec is that franky's hand to the top right of luffy? wtf happened to his hand?


----------



## HInch (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Whys that? Usually the pics/scirpt come out not to long after the cover does, or are the providers just being stingey?



The current spoiler provider stated he'd leave it up to the usual crew, who don't usually post spoilers until Wednesday these days.

E: Too slow.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 28, 2010)

They look awesome, but not sure about Franky. I loved his old hair.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> wait a sec is that franky's hand to the top right of luffy? wtf happened to his hand?



Oh wow, more cyborg features.

I hope there's still a star on it.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> wait a sec is that franky's hand to the top right of luffy? wtf happened to his hand?



Jesus Christ,you are right..

It looks like Franky has taken Hellboy's infernal arm..

That thing looks like it could crush diamond..


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

ODA no what did you do to my zoro's eye

Edit: dont tell me he lost an arm too


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

beuebu said:


> If Luffy doesn't start getting a boner when he sees Nami again, he is definately the worst shounen hero ever written.



Yeah, not really.


----------



## Phemt (Sep 28, 2010)

The zoom in picture makes it even more clear that Zoro lost his left arm. It's way too thin.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> ODA NOOO WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY ZORO'S EYE AHHHHHHHH



Looks a bit like Rayleigh's scar

It's pretty badass


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> ODA NOOO WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY ZORO'S EYE AHHHHHHHH



made it rayleigh level awesome


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Also..do my eyes deceive me..or is Usopp's hair blonde now?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like both Zoro and Sanji has gotten alot bulkier/stronger over the timeskip.


----------



## zapman (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy doesn't look like hes changed to much, looks slightly older nice scar  was hoping for a more romance dawn look.

Franky looks 

Nami and Robin 

Zoro looks pretty badass with those scars and cant really tell about the arm yet does look odd.


----------



## Davit (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe zoro has his arm behind his back.


----------



## HInch (Sep 28, 2010)

Overall I'm liking the designs. Usopp looks blonde which made me chuckle, and I'm loving Zoro's new facial design.

The arm thing bothers me too, but I'm hoping it's just the way he's positioned and drawn.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Sutol said:


> The zoom in picture makes it even more clear that Zoro lost his left arm. It's way too thin.



I dont think so. He might just have the hand somewhat behind his back or something. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## HInch (Sep 28, 2010)

Davit said:


> I believe zoro has his arm behind his back.




That seems the most logical conclusion.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Also..do my eyes deceive me..or is Usopp's hair blonde now?



i think thats some earrings or something the black blob behind his head is what i think is his hair

also...
zoro for eyepatch character...
just sayin...


----------



## hussamb (Sep 28, 2010)

i love how sanji is looking now... he is the man above all men


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

450+ viewers in AP and we are starting to get 500 internal error  there


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 28, 2010)

1 armed zorro.

DO NOT WANT!

And I hope his eye is ok.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

possibly just me but choppers antlers seem a bit longer, or it might just be the cap that makes them look different


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Somebody on APForums said that there is a parallel between Zoro's scar and Rayleigh's scar..since both are the second-in-command in the crews of the Pirate Kings!


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2010)

i have to say im a bit dissapointed.i expected bigger design changes for the characters.
especially luffy who looks the same just with a sacr and long sleeves.
maybe it will look better with later pics.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Looks a bit like Rayleigh's scar
> 
> It's pretty badass



im cool with the scar i got the impression that he lost his eye


----------



## Davit (Sep 28, 2010)

Am I The Only One Who Thinks Usopp Is Wearing Head Phones?


----------



## Phemt (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I dont think so. He might just have the hand somewhat behind his back or something. We will just have to wait and see.



The piece of cloth looks like it's just hanging there.. blowing in the wind.

It's the spoiler provider who said "his arm is unexplained" after all, and he got a better look than all of us.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 28, 2010)

vered said:


> i have to say im a bit dissapointed.i expected bigger design changes for the characters.
> especially luffy who looks the same just with a sacr and long sleeves.
> maybe it will look better with later pics.



I agree with this especially on the Luffy part he looks exactly the same.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

vered said:


> i have to say im a bit dissapointed.i expected bigger design changes for the characters.
> especially luffy who looks the same just with a sacr and long sleeves.
> maybe it will look better with later pics.



The change was not that drastic as with characters going from 12/13 years to 16 years like Naruto or Dragonball.

They were already teenagers who just got a little bit more mature.


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro lost an eye and arm ? you Mihahw mother f***** you killed santouryu style ? Whyyyyyyyyy.

I'm ok with the eyes but why an arm...you need to be shanks level to lose an arm and still level up...


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh, I can see Zoro's arm behind his back.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

No chance that Zoro lost an arm. Come one guys. Santoryu. What's he going to use instead, his left foot?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

What were people expecting from Luffy exactly? 

A bit of facial hair would have been cool, but he still looks pretty awesome


----------



## hussamb (Sep 28, 2010)

GARbeard said:


> 1 armed zorro.
> 
> DO NOT WANT!
> 
> And I hope his eye is ok.


ok this is a very long shot.... but  from a very long time i believed that the real strongest sword man is shanks not hookeye, and if zoro wants to be the strongest he must be stronger than shanks ( whom have 1 arm only )


----------



## bws (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky looks badass i am happy with new designs of the crew.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 28, 2010)

riyuhou said:


> Zoro lost an eye and arm ? you Mihahw mother f***** you killed santouryu style ? Whyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> I'm ok with the eyes but why an arm...you need to be shanks level to lose an arm and still level up...



I very much doubt he has lost an arm, that would make his style redundant.........a style he has tried perfecting for years. Hell Mihawk would have made him weaker not stronger.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't believe 1 armed Zoro can be real.  I wonder how would he use the 3 swords style in that case...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

XMURADX said:


> Oh, I can see Zoro's arm behind his back.



i truly hope so


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> What were people expecting from Luffy exactly?
> 
> A bit of facial hair would have been cool, but he still looks pretty awesome



We wanted a bishonen luffy  

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

ok i cant tell does sanji's left eye have the same swirl as his right? if so... him without the hair in the way of both... rofl


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky is Suuuuuuppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeer....

*Spoiler*: __ 



 bald :ho


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Sutol said:


> The piece of cloth looks like it's just hanging there.. blowing in the wind.
> 
> It's the spoiler provider who said "his arm is unexplained" after all, and he got a better look than all of us.




I think that the OP just pointed out that the arm is unexplained, not that it is in the spoiler itself.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Garudo said:


> Franky is Suuuuuuppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeer....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I guess it means he wont have fuel shortage anymore...


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I think that the OP just pointed out that the arm is unexplained, not that it is in the spoiler itself.



No that ws given by the spoiler provider....

Fake spoilers i think 



Aokiji is fired for letting Robin go after Akainu snitched
Doflamingo stopped Kuma from attacking Shakky as the Strawhats were not there
Vegapunk knows what Luffys tattoo means
Aokiji meets Luffy at AL when returns
Akainu and Sentamaru wait at SA for Strawhats
Aokiji arrives with Luffy
They begin to fight


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Still, it was not in the spoiler itself (if I understand you correctly)


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> ok i cant tell does sanji's left eye have the same swirl as his right? if so... him without the hair in the way of both... rofl



That's why Sanji kept his hair always over one eye,the eyebrow swirls he has are not the same and he would look goofy with both eyes uncovered..


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

The more you look at it, it kinda looks like the arm is behind his back, you can see a space in between the sleeve and the main part of the shirt and then an angle where it looks it might curve behind him.  Some people have also pointed out that it looks like he has a third sword hidden above the One Piece tag.  There's also somewhat of a bulge in the robe like his hand could be in his pocket.  Regardless I'm sure Oda will make it work.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

In terms of looks does anyone else think that several of the crew seem to have gotten a bit uglier ?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> In terms of looks does anyone else think that several of the crew seem to have gotten a bit uglier ?



Not really. Only manlier.


----------



## Thefirst. (Sep 28, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I very much doubt he has lost an arm, that would make his style redundant.........a style he has tried perfecting for years. *Hell Mihawk would have made him weaker not stronger*.



Mihawk: So show me this three sword style you use?

Zoro: Ok.

Zoro shows Mihawk his style and how strong he has become.

Mihawk: (Oh shit this little fucker might just surpass me got to do something.....think Dracule think dammit.)

Mihawk: Oh very nice I can make you stronger just stick out your arms....thats right like that but move them a little closer to my sword.....perfect.

Mihawk takes a swipe and takes Zoro arm of.

Zoro: Oh shit my arm my fucking arm.

Mihawk: Ooopssss that was an accident.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> The more you look at it, it kinda looks like the arm is behind his back, you can see a space in between the sleeve and the main part of the shirt and then an angle where it looks it might curve behind him.  Some people have also pointed out that it looks like he has a third sword hidden above the One Piece tag.  There's also somewhat of a bulge in the robe like his hand could be in his pocket.  Regardless I'm sure Oda will make it work.



exactly.

Besides, the proportions of the neck and shoulder are all wrong, but they make more sense if his arm is behind him.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Still, it was not in the spoiler itself (if I understand you correctly)



It was from another source... but we need fakes to fuel discussions


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> In terms of looks does anyone else think that several of the crew seem to have gotten a bit uglier ?



More "pirate-ish" I would say.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

I love Luffy's , Zoro's and Ussop's new Look and Style !


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Not really. Only manlier.



I sure hope Nami and Robin have not gotten manlier.    But yeah that probably is it for the guys. Exheption is Franky who became a super freak of nature lol .


----------



## Blaze (Sep 28, 2010)

Only thing I want to see in full is Nami's bigger  boobs.




 Luffy looks good with that outfit.


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Another thing coming from AP is this.



So his arm is tucked into his main robe, it's like a ronin thing.  Think Auron from final fantasy x.  You can kind of see a bulge so that makes sense.


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> exactly.
> 
> Besides, the proportions of the neck and shoulder are all wrong, but they make more sense if his arm is behind him.



but the sleev looks "empty", and the black ribbon looks way too tight for an arm to be in the sleeve.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Asura says Zoro didn't lose an arm.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> In terms of looks does anyone else think that several of the crew seem to have gotten a bit uglier ?



Well,Franky looks like a freaking tank,Sanji rocks the Mihawk beardie,Zoro is scarred as heck,Nami and Robin are..,Usopp has long hair and is more muscular,Brook..looks like an undead Jimmy Hendrix..,Luffy is a little bulkier,longer hair I think and has the pimp shirt and Chopper is unchanged I think.

They all look awesome..


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> Another thing coming from AP is this.
> 
> 
> 
> So his arm is tucked into his main robe, it's like a ronin thing.  Think Auron from final fantasy x.  You can kind of see a bulge so that makes sense.



No it doesnt :/

U think his hand is behind the haramaki??

And AP rejected it soo dont use its name ... use Idol :/


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well,Franky looks like a freaking tank,Sanji rocks the Mihawk beardie,Zoro is scarred as heck,Nami and Robin are..,Usopp has long hair and is more muscular,Brook..looks like an undead Jimmy Hendrix..,Luffy is a little bulkier,longer hair I think and has the pimp shirt and Chopper is unchanged I think.
> 
> They all look awesome..



Yes I agree they all look awesome, they certainly carry severe training wounds. Though I would need sometime to get used to the new SUPER look of Franky.


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> Another thing coming from AP is this.
> 
> 
> 
> So his arm is tucked into his main robe, it's like a ronin thing.  Think Auron from final fantasy x.  You can kind of see a bulge so that makes sense.



I think about that, but usually, the arm still can be seen other the main robe and under the haramaki.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait...what does Usopp have on his cheeks? Are those...Naruto like whiskers?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Garudo said:


> Wait...what does Usopp have on his cheeks? Are those...Naruto like whiskers?



Nope, try to zoom the page, it is an extension of his big lips. The border-skin of his big lips. That is what it seems to be. Because the image is small it isn't clear.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda makes a little change about Luffy's Clothing Style and it makes him much more pirate-like.

I love Luffy's new Outfit.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Oda makes a little change about Luffy's Clothing Style and it makes him much more pirate-like.
> 
> I love Luffy's new Outfit.



It's frilly and it seems it's something that could come from Amazon Lily or being worn by Rayleigh..he's stylish like that and I think it rubbed off on Luffy..


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

No Franky NOOOOO!


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Sanji is going to be the most happy of the strawhats  After 2 years in Okama land he returns back to find .... This improved version of Nami and Robin. The old Nami and Robin would make Sanji the happiest man in the world but now he must be in paradise. I wonder how he will react...


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder what kind of attack could let this kind of scar on Luffy's body.
I mean he already endured nearly all kind of attack...


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> No Franky NOOOOO!



You got problems with Battle Franky 37?


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

This from AP forums  ...

Case for zoro having a hand.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't his Hand behind Luffy's leg ?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god iI thought the last 4 weeks were hard, tommorrow is gonna be hell on earth...


Also I really hope Zoro hasn't lost his arm, how awful would a sword in just his other arm and his mouth look? Extremely. IF he has lost his arm I hope he just drops back to using one sword.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Isn't his Hand behind Luffy's leg ?



there is a confusion about him having his hand or not .


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

Nah let him have no arm, with his scar on the right eye he will be the perfect Rayleigh/Shanks crossing


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

abcd said:


> there is a confusion about him having his hand or not .



Ah..  I understand but I doubt that Oda would let Zoro lose his Fighting Style


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Also I really hope Zoro hasn't lost his arm, how awful would a sword in  just his other arm and his mouth look? Extremely. IF he has lost his arm  I hope he just drops back to using one sword.


If he did lose an arm he's got Franky, Chopper, and Usopp there to engineer him a badass prosthetic. I wouldnt worry.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> Nah let him have no arm, with his scar on the right eye he will be the perfect Rayleigh/Shanks crossing



Zoro is certainly a magnet for injuries, Pain and scarring, isn't he ?  The eye scarring and other scars fits him perfectly. However I wouldn't want him abandoning the three swords style.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> Nah let him have no arm, with his scar on the right eye he will be the perfect Rayleigh/Shanks crossing



You Shut your Wh**e Mouth ( jk jk )
no its not ok


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Ah..  I understand but I doubt that Oda would let Zoro lose his Fighting Style



But that cannot be the only reason... If Oda wants to do it he will do it i guess :/


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp my Man. He will snipe the Shit out of the Admiral's


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2010)

despite my dissapointment i do like luffys new outfit and scar.makes him look more pirate like and badass.
not sure i like frankies look.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't think it was possible but Oda has made Nami and Robin sexier. Luffy looks much the same except the scar. I can't say I'm a fan of the shirt. Nothing against long sleeves but this shirt seems a bit flamboyant. Zorro losing an arm would change everything about how he fights so I don't see Oda doing it but it's not completely out of the question. I canb't see Brook too clearly so I'm not sure there's any change there. Is it it me or does Ussop sem to have blonde hair spilling out from under his hat


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> I didn't think it was possible but Oda has made Nami and Robin sexier. Luffy looks much the same except the scar. I can't say I'm a fan of the shirt. Nothing against long sleeves but this shirt seems a bit flamboyant. Zorro losing an arm would change everything about how he fights so I don't see Oda doing it but it's not completely out of the question. I canb't see Brook too clearly so I'm not sure there's any change there. Is it it me or does Ussop sem to have blonde hair spilling out from under his hat



His shirt would have been from AL remember


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone looks awesome.

My only complaint is now my short hair fetish is gone for Nami


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> Everyone looks awesome.
> 
> My only complaint is now my short hair fetish is gone for Nami



Now you get a long hair fetish


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky looks kinda weird.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> Everyone looks awesome.
> 
> My only complaint is now my short hair fetish is gone for Nami



There's still Tashigi to a degree


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Man looking at Franky more closely, his size and all just keeps reminding me of Kuma  Can't wait for him to start shooting lasers 



JimmyVegas said:


> Now you get a long hair fetish


No, I don't 


Yulwei said:


> There's still Tashigi to a degree


Unless she grows her hair too!


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> *Man looking at Franky more closely, his size and all just keeps reminding me of Kuma  Can't wait for him to start shooting lasers *
> 
> 
> No, I don't
> ...



moreso id like to see what he does with that jacked up hand


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro is only carrying two sword it seems so I suppose he really did lose an arm? Wow.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> moreso id like to see what he does with that jacked up hand


Strong Right? 



DragonSlayer said:


> Zoro is only carrying two sword it seems so I suppose he really did lose an arm? Wow.



If there is a third sword (which I think there is) it looks like it would be out of frame anyway.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> If there is a third sword (which I think there is) it looks like it would be out of frame anyway.


Yeah, you're probably right. What a confusing pic and no Zoro in the chapter, Oda's doing that on purpose.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm salivating. Im soooo happy we got a little something to knaw on this morning. I'm set. Now I can finally breath again.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

The only design that's truly different is Franky's


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking forward to this


----------



## bws (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro is the new Shanks.Mihawk took Zoros hand so he could look more like his old rival now.He said to him if one armed Shanks can take me than you must to with one arm.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Has Zoro gained a new sword ? Is one of his swords different ?


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Reason behind Luffy's Mark 

Luffy : Hey no animals are coming at me in this island .. How will I get stronger? 
Rayleigh : Ok wait I will put an X mark on u so they know


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

abcd said:


> Reason behind Luffy's Mark
> 
> Luffy : Hey no animals are coming at me in this island .. How will I get stronger?
> Rayleigh : Ok wait I will put an X mark on u so they know



it was in front of us this whole time


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> If he did lose an arm he's got Franky, Chopper, and Usopp there to engineer him a badass prosthetic. I wouldnt worry.



OMG Yes! Your right. If he lost his arm, which it looks like he did cause his shoulder is gone, than Franky will engineer him a new arm. Sweeeeet!


----------



## logan_howlett (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro didn't lose an arm. He still carries 3 swords. There's a sword between the One Piece logo and the japanese text. Look closely
Proof:


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro without an arm is uncool.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> it was in front of us this whole time



That scar across his chest is the wound he sustained by Akainu at the war.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> That scar across his chest is the wound he sustained by Akainu at the war.



No, that is the mihawk scar he got when they got sanji.


Btw, I can see that he got at least 2 new swords.


----------



## Devil King Sanji (Sep 28, 2010)

24 members and 38 guests viewing this thread.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

28 members and 35 guests viewing this thread.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

bws said:


> Zoro is the new Shanks.Mihawk took Zoros hand so he could look more like his old rival now.He said to him if one armed Shanks can take me than you must to with one arm.



Mihawk didn't hold back because he didn't want to train Zoro ands Zoro was probably very intense during their sparring sessions because he's still technically speaking after Mihawk's head. The fact he got off with such minor wounds is tstament to how strong he's become


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> That scar across his chest is the wound he sustained by Akainu at the war.



really...  
considering what i quoted i thought it was obvious sarcasm lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait a minute.....

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> No, that is the mihawk scar he got when they got sanji.
> 
> 
> Btw, I can see that he got at least 2 new swords.



I think he meant Luffy dude


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG I just picked something out different about Sanji! His Eye brow on the left side of his face isn't a swirl, It's a lightning bolt. Almost 100% positive.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Wait Zoro's arm 

Sanjis hair parting on the opposite side, does that mean he's an Okama now(symbolising he's turned to the other side) ?  or am I looking too deep?

Nami yes!

Robin needs her bangs


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wait a minute.....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




congrats you found something in the original post


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Wait Zoro's arm
> 
> *Sanjis hair parting on the opposite side, does that mean he's an Okama now(symbolising he's turned to the other side) ?  or am I looking too deep?*
> 
> ...



Dont go there man


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> congrats you found something in the original post


Didn't notice it until now, but that's pretty awesome


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Where the fuck are the mustaches?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Where the fuck are the mustaches?



Gone with the wind.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Wait a minute.....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Nami's growth.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Cant wait for Coby   .


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

All the strawhats looks fantastic.

Franky really looks like he has intergrated the vegapunk style modifications around him. and bald lol, must mean he has found another means of fuel other than cola. if this is the case, the thousand sunny will probably get stronger too.

zoro's eye scar looks excellent, i really don't think he would be missing an arm though, its too extreme a modification for the pirate kings first mate.

Sanji's hair flipped to the other side?! man thats massive, like we have never seen his other eye, he does look more mature for it somehow, along with his little goattee and pimping suit.

chopper has a new hat. antlers look longer.

Usopp looks way more beefy, you can see the muscle definition in his arms, and it looks like he has a quite a lot of facial hair on his chin.

nami looks like a milf and her tits are huge...nami with long hair was a really good move.

brook, lol, jimi hendrix back from the dead....


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

I really don't like Luffy's shirt.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Nami's growth.


Our little girl's all grown up.....in the right places


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Cant wait for Coby   .



You mean Commodore Coby :ho


----------



## Do ya (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously, if Zoro is missing his arm, he'll the one with the most drastic change in fighting style. Damn, I can't wait for the chapter to come out


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Our little girl's all grown up.....in the right places



continuing  tribute to nami


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Our little girl's all grown up.....in the right places



Her hair?


----------



## Chahige (Sep 28, 2010)

Do ya said:


> Seriously, if Zoro is missing his arm, he'll the one with the most drastic change in fighting style.


I doubt Oda would have Zoro loose his left arm since that would have (as you say) a drastic effect on Zoro's trademark - Santōryū. And I really don't see Zoro changing his unique fighting style.
^Besides, Zoro's left arm is simply covered by his shirt and Luffy's legs in the picture we have...

That being said, I really love Sanji's new badass look and Franky looks awesome; like a bald Pacifista v2, what with his size and all.


----------



## Hustler (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro lost his arm , Luffy lost his leg , Sanji lost his dick ..and they'll find it inside the box of one piece


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

Hustler said:


> Zoro lost his arm , Luffy lost his leg , Sanji lost his dick ..and they'll find it inside the box of one piece


----------



## Do ya (Sep 28, 2010)

Chahige said:


> I doubt Oda would have Zoro loose his left arm since that would have a drastic effect on Zoro's trademark - Santōryū. And I really don't see Zoro changing his unique fighting style.
> ^Besides, Zoro's left arm is simply covered by his shirt and Luffy's legs in the picture we have...



Yes, it can also be that but it looks like that arm band he's wearing does not have much inside it (if you get what I mean, don't know how to describe it).

Also, there's only two of his swords shown. I know that one of his swords may not fit the picture but that could also be counted as a hint.


----------



## left4lol (Sep 28, 2010)

now we know why sanji has to keep one of his eye covered


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> .



wait a min if this pic is real that means sanji's eyebrows are like this
@_ @_
lol


----------



## DeIdeal (Sep 28, 2010)

Dat Sanji :GAR

I hope Zoro didn't loose his arm, but other than that and the hat Chopper is wearing, the strawhats look better than ever.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

What's with that obviously fake spoiler pic


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 28, 2010)

Lmao, Sanji looks the same with a different part in his hair. Somehow it seems Nami and Robins tits have swelled even more, Robin looking a bit sexier while Nami looks like she needs to be in the little mermaid. Zoro, hmm Mihawk must have been jealous. Luffy looks the same. Chopper looks the same.

Most drastic changes go to Ussop and Franky imo.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

And doesn't his eyelash look like a lightning bolt now?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

How many times have you guys refreshed the spoiler page ? I am in double digits number.


----------



## Aced (Sep 28, 2010)

Did someone just draw shit on Sanji's face and take a picture of it?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

NAMI LOOKS LIKE A HIPPIE!
FUCK YEAH!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What's with that obviously fake spoiler pic



Look at this



Looks prety much the same way , so.....yeah .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Look at this
> 
> 
> 
> Looks prety much the same way , so.....yeah .


You can barely make that out bro


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure if that Sanji pic is real or if someone just penciled it really fast based on what they can see in the color spread.  It probably is fairly accurate to what he looks like now though.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 28, 2010)

Rawrsome


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You can barely make that out bro



All complaints should go to the spoiler provider .


----------



## Luxiano (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks cool , Zorro's scar is kinda generic though.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

isnt that a red sword below zoro's white sword? why would he carry 3 swords if he lost an arm <.<

and is that a guitar brook is holding :0


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Blood Dawn said:


> 24 members and 38 guests viewing this thread.



Well many members here have taken bets so that doesnt give a real number 

see this from Ap forums


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 502 (502 members and 0 guests)
> abcd, --FallenAngel--, -?Goten?-, 17hz, 1Cocktail4u, aaslannn, Abraxas, Achilles, adbgonzalez, agoku1, Aka D. Ryuu, Akito, Al!naJames, Alcomon, Alfe_def, Alienished, allblue, Allpayed, alooaloo, amo22, andyprue, Aniki, Animeace, Anjin, anoobis, Aracron, Arazial, Ares, Arken, Aroneva, arquetipo, Arthadel, Aru, Asvir, Avalon, avantgarde, AznJoker, badgrape, BanchiBanchi, bandit_legend, Barbe Noire, bartholemew kuma, BatDan, Beast, beeaey, benny, BeSPEC, bhk, Big ♥, BigCopolski, BlaBlaBlA, blackbeard teach, blackfoot, Blackwolf999999999, Blandman, blanka, BlazeAce, Blitzkreig, Blue-Eyes, bluntzilla, Bob Marley, Bond en Avant, boonxyz, boysilom, bradipo77, Broda, BundiBrown, BunJi, Burped, CAIt, CaptainRojo, Carnage, carnal, chaokhun, chaplin, cheaptrick, Cherubin, chiakib, chip312, Choparini, Chumleyman, Cig, Cissy, city_lights31, colonelexez, Corson D. Burley, crispybc, csmextra, ct-666, cxtknight, Cyber-Robin, cyclonez, Cyke, Cymelion, Czechmate, daevas, dan2026, danielprot, dantinho, Darker, Darkguru, darkreid, darkspeedz, Dead_Bones_Brook, DEE JAY, Deicide, dekuyt, Demon Eyes Kyo, Deu$, Djoixu, DNaraku, Dogmansp, Donutlord, douglas, drago, Druzok, dudgjs, dvlx, dwo, dx0520, dyzgn, Early, ecwcwwe, Edmondo1984, Ednaw, edrij, Edvolution, ejaws14, Eldir, emanueles, En1gma, enalarifin, enetu_the_god84, Enma Ai, Essam Ismail, EvilAznChris, eXF, Exterminanz, fabio236, Fairy Tail X One Piece, Falcore, Fei_1337, felton, Femto, ferpadro, Fire Fist, Firebird, FireFistLuffy, Flashig, FlipFlopD, Foxy, Freddy G., Freelancer, Froileiben, fury01, Galael, galeria, Garp. the Fist, Garti, gatsu71, Gaw, Gelu, gettarobo, Ghostalker, gixxer, GODA_8000, Gol D. Silvers, goldb, goldsh, Gorororo, gr66, gswonsuk, h3h3h3, HA1996, Hachibukai, HAMASAT, Hekti, hghpito, HHunter, Hnikarr, hobbesz, HooH, hunaruto, Ice-CooL, Idol, igloo15, immortalzz, INV1DIUM, Inz, isocum, isrnick, Itcha, Jaco91, jadome, jajuka83, Jayve, jeh, jemanni, jesseclane, Jimmy-boy, jimmyfloyd, John, johnny joint, Josl, june968, junte86, Just some guy, KaizokuFan22, kamilos23, katoro, kentaro, khahahh, Kiavik, Kireek, KiryuuZero, KiShiDo, Kitkatkim, klix, Knuckle, Knz, kobby, Kokolores, koli111, korosion, kuoh, kyzers0ze, Lafitte13, Last Mirror, Lavie-chan, law.and.order, legendsid, Leo D IlfKaiser, letox, lhk, liangying, LightningAce, Liliput, Link83, logbi77, LOLLAR, lolXD, lonelyace, Ls_Dragon, Luffyshirou, luffyx86, luppy, Lutzu, M-D-LUFFY, M.I.B.86, m.le.doux, Majin-Luffy, MarcelloF, Marquez, masterMD112, Mau, mAxo, McFranky, Mdshamz, me8998, Mehmed, metalozaru, miperco, missvalentine, MLG, mmt, Monkey D, Monkey D., Monkey.D.Joeru, Monkey_D._Nami, Mopopolis, MosDef, mouruka, Mozz, mp44christos, mr.french, mrgasbag, MSB, mstarsup5, MuffinBrain, mugimitor, murray24, muse, Museh, nadaun, NAHun888, Nami, nami7890, naterio, Nekketsu, Nekoi Echizen, neopokekun, neopsycho, nevi, nif90, Nimor, ninewind, Nintendo64, nitoe, No Maam, Noda, noeee88, Nolus, Nomur "Steel Blade" Etels, ntsreivax, NuFiasco, Nunomic, nvzeal, nyamsprod, nyh, Obin, oddtornado, odz, Olukard, Omoore, omy785, One Piece, One Piece Kid & Beyond, oneku san, OneManCollectiblez, opopop999, Orihime, Orphjin, OunknownO, Pacifista Franky, Panda24, paparas, Pat88, Patta, pekemanuel, Penguin Zero, pfreitas, Phahbe, phenix81, phunk, phyzox, picfish, pikkolo, pitch, QqQ, qrtkddus, Quaker Oars, qwaszx0205, Ragnaros, Ramenk, Rave, raziel13, ReDDragon, Retardia, RetroSarcasm, Rex Kamex, rickfox, rituel, root, Roronoa Zacho, Rouudy, rubineks, Rufyx82, sabotherev, Saemon, Sagippio, salam-daim, Sanban tai taichou, sasor1, Sasuke Dororo, SDP, Sean D. Capitan, sekida, Sendell, Sesha, shashank41, Sick_Fool, Sid, Silent Klabautermann, Silkgeo, silleeel, Silver Gecko, silversatyr, Sirod, skr, smlldckdnrd, smurfx, Solid, SomebodyUDon'tKnow, sommobuta, Sonir, Sparda_87, sparrow210, Spire, SpoonyBardOL, sporkbot, Squaztina, Starfoxik, Steven D. Teach, stormtoinou, styler_1994, subzero2, suckel, Sunita, Sup1212, SuperGatow, Svg, sylanoa, SympathyX, TakeNoMe, Taracarapop, TayronZF, taywl, Thatanas, The man with a pigeon, The Other One, the shoter, theAntiSanity, thebas37, theGWoC mkII, The_dragon, the_rabbit, ThiagoVancouver, thousand_sunny, tikoala, Tilpin, Timo, tolrag, tomgru, totalNightmare, Trazom, trickster, Tsukishima, Tunguska, tuyunimosirazu, Twitchy, Tyrannosaurus, ultEmate, Uncle Kenny, UsoppSpell, V-time, Vagrant Storyteller, vcxfdsll, Vegapunk89, Vepe, Vermouth, Vibrione, vick86, vnguy31, voidler, Wakou, wall-e, Whythe, Wild Seven, winloz, wwedman1, xedo, Xerokamui, xeross, xXKirinXx, y2kyle89, Yeil, Yellow Star, Yohann, yoi, yoshinei, Yukki, yuq, z0r0kun, Zaky, Zangetsu, Zarosh, Zeratanis, Zero, Zettofaia, Zhenja, zidane941, zinpike, zldzk5553, Zorokiller, Zoro_03, ZuougZ


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

from looking at zoro this is my thoughts:
he lost his arm and replaced it with his sword
sanji got mihawks facial hair
robin looks AWESOME 
luffys is pretty much the only one with the least amount of change except for scar


----------



## Memos (Sep 28, 2010)

Who else is not liking Luffy's new long sleeved look?


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 28, 2010)

Bald Franky? Thank you but no.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

i dont mind the long sleeves, just not so sure about the frills 

and bald frankie is cool, well he isnt bald, just got a buzz cut.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 28, 2010)

So Zoro lost an arm.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH 

My least favorite Strawhat getting gimped. I approve.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who else is not liking Luffy's new long sleeved look?


Eh, he looks like a REAL pirate now so it's a pass, though I wasn't expecting a huge change to begin with


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

okay It just hit me now
HIS HAND!!!! HIS GODDAMN HAND DAMMIT!!! WHY AREN'T PEOPLE REACTING TO HIS FUCKING HAND!!!!!


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Nooooo Zoro can't loose an arm


----------



## vered (Sep 28, 2010)

the new pic is fake or not?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 28, 2010)

will we get a script today?


----------



## Hana (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy - Like the scar. Hate the shirt....mostly the ruffles. 
Franky - Awesome but I'll miss the hair.
Nami - I personally liked the short hair but long hair is fine too.
Robin- Can't really make her out.
Chopper - Bigger antlers...
Sanji - Epic lulz for the hair parting switch. Facial hair is also nice.
Brooke - Liking the rock thing going on.
Usopp - He is toned OMG! Love, love, love love <333333333
Zoro - Holy crap. Eye scar is ok I guess. I think it would be a serious game changer if he has lost an arm but interesting.


Favorite: Usopp, hands down unless Zoro has lost the arm.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2010)

Are people sure zoro lost on arm? Maybe his arm was just drawn really skinny.

That kerchief  of his still looks like it's gripping something.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Kusuriuri said:


> Who else is not liking Luffy's new long sleeved look?



I don't like it, at all.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Mihawk wouldn't duel with Shanks after he lost an arm to go along with a scarred eye
If he does later accept Zoro's challenge, I call hypocrisy! 

Unless Zoro actually beat him . . . and the arm loss was the result!?


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

vered said:


> the new pic is fake or not?



Most likely not, it's from a trusted spoiler provider at AP.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

I fuckin knew it that Zoro would have a scar in his eye.




Luffy is...quite good i can say, even i was expecting him kinda different.


Sanji is badass.


Franky is 

Nami and Robin are


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 28, 2010)

cool looking spread.

but zoro's arm  hopefully that's not the case.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 28, 2010)

It's hard to tell, but it looks like Zoro's hair is slicked back.


----------



## Jay-K (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky is huge. His hand is a big as chopper!


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

silhoette of the arm and a third sword, im almost sure he didnt loose an arm although.. i wouldnt mind it at all, shanks certainly doesent seem any less manly xd


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fran (Sep 28, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Robin and Nami will have bigger tits .



 OHHH YEAHHH


Brooke is BOSS.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> It's hard to tell, but it looks like Zoro's hair is slicked back.


yeah it does look like it. :amazed


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky became like Urouge.

Fuckin steroids.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> It's hard to tell, but it looks like Zoro's hair is slicked back.



I hope he has Ryuuma style pony tail thing


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the new looks on all of them, Nami's big tits/hair, Zoro's only got one arm, Luffy's chest scar.

Awesome


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro will get a cyborg arm.
Where is Kushina's sword?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get it, first time going in AP forums. They have 500 members active currently yet  their forums in terms of posts and don't seem so active. And where is their spoiler thread ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> silhoette of the arm and a third sword, im almost sure he didnt loose an arm although.. i wouldnt mind it at all, shanks certainly doesent seem any less manly xd
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Don't know bout the arm, but on the far left side definitely looks like a red blade.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

considering zorro wields three swords he sort of needs his other arm so I doubt he lost it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy's hair are kinda longer from before?


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not 100% on Zoro losing an arm, but I wouldn't be against it.

Also, did anyone notice different coloring of Franky's arms? They do not appear to be steel anymore.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

What's even more telling than a faux lost arm?
Usopp's shorter nose. 
Someone aint tellin lies no more.


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

I like how people are acting like Nami's haven't been this big for years


----------



## Do ya (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I don't get it, first time going in AP forums. They have 500 members active currently yet  their forums in terms of posts and don't seem so active. And where is their spoiler thread ?



You have to register to see the spoiler thread


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Boobs are still boobs.

Nami got an bigger upgrade.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

so.. color spread aside any word on the chapter itself, guess not since nothing in spoiler topic but hoping :<


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 28, 2010)

ok after seeing every one my prediction is that once they all get bk SA maybe in like 2 chapters we see a the same amount of pasifistas as there are crew and all of then take one out but.... sanji, zoro, luffy instead of fighting a pasifista they all take out kuma with like one hit each! and show a bit of haki each more luffy thou!! btw Love the SUPER FRANKY GREATNESS THAT HE IS NOW HE IS MAHUSIVE!!!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy looks kinda awesome. I was kind hoping that he'd loose noodle arms and pencil neck and grow his hair out a bit like ace. His new outfit more than makes up for it though. His new shirt is very cool. He gets my vote for most improved design. That being said, i have to say that sanji looks gay and franky is just plain shitty.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> *Mihawk wouldn't duel with Shanks after he lost an arm* to go along with a scarred eye
> If he does later accept Zoro's challenge, I call hypocrisy!
> 
> Unless Zoro actually beat him . . . and the arm loss was the result!?



You could be onto something here. Maybe he took his arm so that way he wouldn't be tempted to kill him. I could see Mihawk being blood thirsty like that.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky is not SUPA anymore

He's now GIGA


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Someone on AP just posted a spoiler script, waiting on the translation.  I'm not sure what the source is so don't get your hopes up yet.


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> He's now GIGA



Maybe not GIGA but SUPERNOVA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98NEll1E1b0[/YOUTUBE]

Let's go nakamas.


Thumbs up for the return of OP.


----------



## Aced (Sep 28, 2010)

Am I the only 1 disappointed on how they look ? They all pretty much look the same other then scars/facial hair and all that.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> silhoette of the arm and a third sword, im almost sure he didnt loose an arm although.. i wouldnt mind it at all, shanks certainly doesent seem any less manly xd
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Everybody's focusing on the wrong thing. Your not looking at his shoulder and nor is anybody else whoe thinks he still has his arm. His shoulder is gone. Thus his arm is gone.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, AP still crashes all the time?

I'm gonna miss Franky's hair.



trigimon said:


> Everybody's focusing on the wrong thing. Your not looking at his shoulder and nor is anybody else whoe thinks he still has his arm. His shoulder is gone. Thus his arm is gone.



No it's not gone for sure. He could just be holding it behind him slighting, giving the illusion that his shoulder is not there. It's a matter of perspective.

Or his arm could be gone. I dunno.


----------



## Chahige (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I don't get it, first time going in AP forums. They have 500 members active currently yet  their forums in terms of posts and don't seem so active. And where is their spoiler thread ?


^They go for quality rather than quantity... Regarding the spoiler thread, like someone else said, you have to register and login to view it.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Everybody's focusing on the wrong thing. Your not looking at his shoulder and nor is anybody else whoe thinks he still has his arm. His shoulder is gone. Thus his arm is gone.



if his arm is gone all the way up to his shoulder whats his bandana tied to? and why does he still have 3 swords?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Aced said:


> Am I the only 1 disappointed on how they look ? They all pretty much look the same other then scars/facial hair and all that.


Well keep in mind that all the strawhats had already gone through puberty by the time of their introduction and three are pratically adults so the change isn't gonna be drastically different like per-say Naruto was, it's more along the lines of the first timeskip in Dragonball. Kinda hard to make out the new designs until the chapter comes out though


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 28, 2010)

Aced said:


> Am I the only 1 disappointed on how they look ? They all pretty much look the same other then scars/facial hair and all that.



What were you expecting?
These are adults getting three years older, not kids going through puberty.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> Someone on AP just posted a spoiler script, waiting on the translation.  I'm not sure what the source is so don't get your hopes up yet.



Can you copy and paste it here ?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Aw man, i'm also gonna miss Nami's hair. Short hair is hot. :'(


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

^Speak for yourself


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

I think we will get new Bounties soon.

And the Bounty Poster will change.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Long haired Nami > short haired nami.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Corran said:


> I like how people are acting like Nami's haven't been this big for years



Generally speaking Nami keeps them covered up for the most part but at times like these she wears something that shows them of to their full effect


----------



## Corran (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Aw man, i'm also gonna miss Nami's hair. Short hair is hot. :'(



I'm with you on this one 
My hope is they gain a new female strawhat with short hair 



Yulwei said:


> Generally speaking Nami keeps them covered up for the most part but at times like these she wears something that shows them of to their full effect



We have had heaps of cover pages with her in tight tops and bikinis though  No one remembers the ice cream colour pages?


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> if his arm is gone all the way up to his shoulder whats his bandana tied to? and why does he still have 3 swords?



someone's in denial


----------



## piccun? (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami Is a freak. 
And long hairs don't really suit her. 
Usopp kinda looks like Shaggy, from scooby doo  
He has that stoned hippie look on his face


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Sparrow said:


> Yeah, I came here to mention that I definitely got a young-Rayleigh vibe from Zoro in that picture.


You're welcome .


----------



## Bies (Sep 28, 2010)

The new looks are pretty sweet..

Buzz Cut Franky looks cool (maybe now he does not need an indicator -- moved past the cola fuel?)
It looks like Zoro is without an arm but I really like the Idea of him putting a sword in its place or something..Eye scar is cool as well (It really makes me wonder how the training with Mihawk went and how Mihawk looks now)..


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

script 1 
*Spoiler*: __ 




情报两则
598 携帯から失礼
無人島でライオンみたいなのを覇気（武闘色？）で倒してからルフィの一言「さぁいくか」
レイリーが「よくやった！」
場面かわり、どうやら能力者になったウソップがヘラクレスンに別れを言っている。どうやら能力 者に
フランキーが研究所から出るところ、顔も元に戻ってる。
ナミが空島から旅立とうとしている、じいさんがナミに何かプレゼントをこっそり渡してナミが「？」って感じ もう少しで虹が出るからその虹に乗って青海に降りろと言われてナミが「？」って感じになってる
ゾロが海岸で鷹の目に城に向かって別れを言っている。
ペローナはついていってないみたいだけど、
方向音痴であることから結局ついていくと思う。
サンジはイワンコフに「あんたはカマバッカ拳法の免許皆伝」と告げられて包み紙
をもらう中（レシピ？）が何かは不明
ロビンは革命軍の船でシャボンディへ移動中、世界の動きを把握したみたい
ブルックは手長族の村を逃げ回る時に逃げ込んだ図書館みたいなところで
手長族に伝わる秘術、音楽で相手を攻撃する技を習得。
チョッパーはボールを複数くってモンスターになっても意識は正常に保てるように鍛錬。

最後のページで一コマづつ仲間の顔が描かれていて真ん中の吹き出しに
「行くぞ！仲間のところへ！」で終わり。

ONE PIECE　ネタバレ　ワンピース　598話　
新章スタート！物語のラストへ向かっていく最後の海?新世界?の冒険
-ｸﾞﾗﾝﾄﾞﾗｲﾝ・ﾙｽｶｲﾅ-
ドォン?!!
(ﾙﾌｨ、猛獣とバトル)
ﾏｰｶﾞﾚｯﾄ「船の準備できたよー。いつでも出航できるよルフィ」

ﾙﾌｨ「ああ、ありがとう！」(少しガッチリ)

「おい」
猛獣「?！」ビクッ
ﾙﾌｨ「見ろ」
ドンッ!!

?ドサッ?(猛獣気絶)
(麦わら帽子かぶる)
ﾙﾌｨ「?よし、行くか!!」どんっ！

-海軍本部-
海兵「元帥殿、お急ぎに！」

青キジ「だ～から?なんでこんな朝っぱらから会議すんのよ」海軍本部・元帥 クザンどんっ！

海兵「そんな事おっしゃられても??」
青キジ「どうせまた?黒ひげ?艦隊の事だろ？」

海兵「ええ?実は白ひげの残党と接触する可能性が?。詳しくは会議で説明いたします」

-新世界-
どんっ！(ｸﾛｺﾀﾞｲﾙ、海賊団を結成してる)
Mr.1「派手にやってるみたいですね」!
(新聞を渡す)

ｸﾛｺﾀﾞｲﾙ「??七武海、道化のバギーか?。ジンベエの首と引き換えに七武海に入ったと聞いた時ァ笑っ たぜ?」

Mr.1「本当なのでしょうか」

ｸﾛｺﾀﾞｲﾙ「そんな訳ねェだろう?政府のバカ共も何を考えてやがる」


ｸﾞﾗﾝﾄﾞﾗｲﾝ -ｼｬﾎﾞﾝﾃｨ諸島-
ドゴォン!!!
海賊たち「船長ッー!!」

民間人「あっと言う間だ??名のあるヤツだが捕まっちまいやがった」

どんっ！！
(ｽﾓｰｶｰ、海賊を捕らえる)

ｽﾓｰｶｰ「おい、お前?こいつを連行しろ」8 J) ]

海兵A「あ、ハイ！スモーカー少将!!」
海兵B「しかし?何故シャボンティ諸島に?？」

ｽﾓｰｶｰ「麦わらの一味が現れたっていう話だ」

たしぎ「スモーカーさんッ!!」

ｽﾓｰｶｰ「遅ェ!!一体今まで?」

たしぎ「ハァ?大変です!!」


44番GR -ｻｳｻﾞﾝﾄﾞｻﾆｰ号-
(ルフィとレイリーの後ろ姿のシルエット)
ﾙﾌｨ「?みんな来るかな」

ﾚｲﾘｰ「きっと来るさ?。今日までここに誰も来ていないと言うことは、少なくともメッセージは伝わってい るというだ」

ｼｬｯｷｰ「ちょうど２年ね。モンキーちゃん達の船は、くまが安全な所に飛ばしてくれてたわ」

-回想-
くま「麦わらのルフィの腕にあった【3D2Y】?その意味を知りたい」

ｼｬｯｷｰ「?」

くまの後ろから革命軍の幹部登場。
ｻﾎﾞ「?麦わら海賊団船長モンキー・D・ルフィの父である革命家ドラゴンの命令で来ました。 」
「この船を一時、安全な場所に保管したい。」

ｼｬｯｷｰ「?わかったわ」
ｻﾎﾞのだだならぬ雰囲気にシャッキー了解する

-回想終わり-


ｼｬｯｷｰ「そしてつい昨日、船は突然戻ってきたの」

ﾙﾌｨ「そっか?」
ﾚｲﾘｰ「新世界は過酷だ?。君達と同じくこの島に入ったルーキー達も、新世界で何人かやられてしまったよ うだからな。覇気を得たと言ってもまだ不安定?決して気を抜くなよ」
ﾙﾌｨ「うんわかった！?もう誰かを失うのは嫌だ」)
海兵「貴様ッ!!麦わらのルフィだな!?」

ﾙﾌｨ「!?」

海兵「やはり間違いない?２年もの間消息を絶っていたが?!!情報通りここに戻ってきていたと は?」
海兵軍団わぁぁぁ!!!!
(海兵達襲いかかる、ルフィ立ち上がる)

???「必殺！グリーン星ッ!!」

ドドドッ??パァン!!!
海兵「?!!」**
(海兵達吹っ飛ぶ)

ﾚｲﾘｰ 二ヤリ。

ｳｿｯﾌﾟ「俺様がいなくて寂しかっただろぅ？ルフィ!!」どんっ！
(痩せて少しガッチリ、鼻が伸びてる)

ﾙﾌｨ「ウソップー!!!」

ｼｬｯｷｰ「あら、あの子なら５日前から島をうろついてたわよ。待ちきれなかったのね」

ｳｿｯﾌﾟ「こらーそこ！余計なこと言うんじゃねェよ」
「ルフィ?俺達はいつもお前に守られてきた?。今回、俺達も含めて全員実感したハズだ！俺達でルフィ!!お 前を守る!!
「だから今回は手ェ出すな!!」

ﾙﾌｨ「?ししし、わかった！」

海兵「いたぞ！応援を呼べ!!」

ｳｿｯﾌﾟ「う、見つかった!!」
(逃げながら攻撃)

ｳｿｯﾌﾟ「?分かるだろルフィ!!もう?あいつら?も来てる!!!」
(麦わら一味が走っているシルエット)*

ｽﾓｰｶｰ「ハァ?麦わらァ!!」
(ｽﾓｰｶｰ、たしぎ走って向かってる)　終わり。

ワンピースネタバレ　ONEPIECE　599話へつづく。
ONE PIECE　ワンピース　ネタバレ　598話　予想5
※尾田先生が良い意味で大きく予想を裏切ってほしいところです



script 2 
*Spoiler*: __ 



834 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/28(火) 21:16:26 ID:bFuepCuuO
598 行こうっ!!!

①
-ﾏﾘﾝﾌｫｰﾄﾞ-
ｾﾝｺﾞｸとｶﾞｰﾌﾟの会話からｽﾀｰﾄ 黒ひげは仲間を各地に散らせ白ひげがﾅﾜﾊﾞﾘとしていた島を荒らし回っている ﾙﾌｨとその一味の行方が全くわからないとｾﾝｺﾞｸ
王下七武海の後釜が決まるが全員ﾄﾞﾌﾗﾐﾝｺﾞの推薦
政府から重要な仕事も任されているﾄﾞﾌﾗﾐﾝｺﾞに不満と疑問

-ｼｬﾎﾞﾝﾃﾞｨ諸島-
ｼｬｯｷｰとｹｲﾐｰ&ﾊﾁの間には子供
新たなるﾙｰｷｰ達がｼｬﾎﾞﾝﾃﾞｨに流れ込む
大佐に昇格したたしぎと少佐に昇格したｺﾋﾞｰも登場
ｽﾓｰｶｰは登場はしてないが中将に昇格したとたしぎ

-海底監獄ｲﾝﾍﾟﾙﾀﾞｳﾝ-
ﾊﾝﾆｬﾊﾞﾙが署長
迎えにきた海兵の発言からﾏｾﾞﾗﾝが大将
ﾏﾘﾝﾌｫｰﾄﾞに向かうﾏｾﾞﾗﾝ
あの事件の尻拭いは自分でしたいとﾏｾﾞﾗﾝ

-GL･ﾙｽｶｲﾅ-
ﾙﾌｨの修行は終了
全て叩き込んだとﾚｲﾘｰ
力を試してみろ
ﾙﾌｨの覇気で猛獣達が倒れていく

844 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい：2010/09/28(火) 21:18:04 ID:bFuepCuuO
②

-回想-
ﾚｲﾘｰがきみが強くなればなる程、強敵も増える 強くなったとはいえ新世界ではまだまだ?
なぜ強くなりたい？

ﾙﾌｨは強くなりたいより仲間を守りたい 仲間を守る為、何かを守る為には強くならなきゃいけない

場面戻り
ﾚｲﾘｰ｢いい成長をした?何かを守る為には強くならなくちゃいけない?か?ﾛｼﾞｬｰの口癖じゃないか? !!!｣と独り言

ﾚｲﾘｰ｢もう船も準備できている!!｣

ﾙﾌｨ｢みんなは?｣

ﾚｲﾘｰ｢?!!?｣

ﾙﾌｨ｢みんなはおれを海賊王にする為に力を貸してくれた?だから?おれは仲間の夢を叶えてやりたい!!! ｣

ﾙﾌｨ｢ｿﾞﾛは大剣豪?!!｣

回想
ｿﾞﾛ｢なってやろうじゃねェか?海賊に!!!!｣

ﾅﾐ ｳｿ ｻﾝｼﾞ ﾁｮﾊﾟ ﾛﾋﾞﾝ ﾌﾗ ﾌﾞﾙの分もあり
出会いと誓いに修行のｺﾏがそれぞれ描かれる

ｼｬﾎﾞﾝﾃﾞｨ諸島に向けて各自動き出す
全員の見開きで｢ﾙﾌｨが待ってる?!!!!!｣

-GL･ﾙｽｶｲﾅ-
ﾙﾌｨ｢みんなが動き出したみたいだ?!!｣

ﾚｲﾘｰ｢?まさか!!?｣驚き顔の後微笑む

ﾙﾌｨ｢みんなが待ってるんだ!!!｣

麦わら帽子を被り

ﾙﾌｨ｢行こうっ!!!｣

おわり


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> someone's in denial



I am so going to put you in my sig if you are wrong..


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2010)

it'll suck if Luffy is still short. Zoro and Sanji look the best.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, pretty sure it's just the way he's holding his arm.

Plus, it makes no sense that he would lose an arm. And he still has 3 swords.


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> someone's in denial



howcome you cant answer me then 

anyway as ive said, if he did loose his arm it wouldnt bother me at all, it just seems to me like people are overreacting over something that is barely shown

edit: there previous post shows what im imagining gj


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin now looks even more like Hancock than before since they're now both showing of glorious forehead


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, the bandanna is the factor that pushes it in favor of him still having his arm.


----------



## Aced (Sep 28, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> What were you expecting?
> These are adults getting three years older, not kids going through puberty.



Lol..Maybe all of them looking more buff, especially Luffy and Usopp, but they pretty but look the same judging by the cover, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

For me and their designs

Ussop = Better
Robin = Better
Franky = Better

Chopper = Same
Luffy = Same
Brooke = Same
Sanji = Same

Nami = worse, just prefer shorter hair. 

Zoro will have to wait until we know if he lost an arm or not. 




The Mouthy Merc said:


> Aw man, i'm also gonna miss Nami's hair. Short hair is hot. :'(



yeah I prefer her shorter hair as well.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 28, 2010)

death1217 said:


> script 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Legit?  Why not in spoiler thread?


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

death1217 said:


> script 1
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



are these from reliable sources?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Lol..Maybe all of them looking more buff, especially Luffy and Usopp,  but they pretty but look the same judging by the cover, I hope I'm  wrong.


Luffy spent the last 2 years training his Haki(as in, his *Spirit*) he hasnt been lifting weights every day. Usopp you can hardly see there but he is obviously more muscular.

Most of the Strawhats spare Chopper were already adults or at the end of their teenage years already before this timeskip initiated. Of course there wasnt going to be some huge change.

And no people, the scripts are not from reliable sources. Theres something about Soviet Russia in one of them even.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

For me:

Ussop = Better
Robin = Better/Same
Franky = Better
Chopper = Same
Luffy = Better
Brooke = Same
Sanji = Better
Nami = Better
Zoro = Better


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Luffy spent the last 2 years training his Haki(as in, his *Spirit*) he hasnt been lifting weights every day. Usopp you can hardly see there but he is obviously more muscular.
> 
> Most of the Strawhats spare Chopper were already adults or at the end of their teenage years already before this timeskip initiated. Of course there wasnt going to be some huge change.
> 
> And no people, the scripts are not from reliable sources. Theres something about Soviet Russia in one of them even.



In soviet Russia, spoilers fake you.


----------



## ALF (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro-the best character is now by far the best.  So cool now.  Swords have changed. All 3. Is the blade the same and just the grip different we will se. 
Nami-perfect.
Usopp-has he got realy long hair now?!
Franky-looks  very good. A little time to adapt just.  Is his fist separted from the rest of his arm?!
Nico-looks like a MILF.
Sanji-looks better.   Where is his right hand? Is it holding some stick?! 
Brooke-definetley some kind of music magic. 
Choper-Can he fly?!
Luffy-like the new look. Not to amny changes but suficiend.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> I think we will get new Bounties soon.
> 
> And the Bounty Poster will change.



For one piece, soon is like 50 chapters.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Luffy spent the last 2 years training his Haki(as in, his *Spirit*) he hasnt been lifting weights every day. Usopp you can hardly see there but he is obviously more muscular.
> 
> Most of the Strawhats spare Chopper were already adults or at the end of their teenage years already before this timeskip initiated. Of course there wasnt going to be some huge change.
> 
> And no people, the scripts are not from reliable sources. *Theres something about Soviet Russia in one of them even.*



Where? Show us.


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

found em on AP forums


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

From AP forums:



Baggy shirt + possibly holding his shoulder/arm back a bit = an arm, that is there, looking too small. It's just a bit of an illusion.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope Franky won't destroy the ship when he gets on it now.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Ussop = An improvement over fat Ussop but time will tell if it's a better design than old skinny Ussop or Sogeking
Robin = Much improved
Franky = Less Supah but definitely looks powerful so I'll go with no improvement
Chopper = Need to see other forms until then no improvement
Luffy = No improvement
Brooke = No improvement
Sanji = Much improved
Nami = Different but no more or less hot so no improvement
Zoro = Improved if he hasn't lost an arm but worse if he has. I also need to see his hair


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

i must be one of the few that won't care if zoro has lost an arm


----------



## ALF (Sep 28, 2010)

I can se also Haki bursting outa of them....


----------



## Mori` (Sep 28, 2010)

Need a better pic of Nami because that one isn't doing her any favours =p

also, yay one piece is back


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Isis said:


> i must be one of the few that won't care if zoro has lost an arm



If he didn't use a style that relied on him having 2 arms I wouldn't care but he does. I don't want a complete change in fighting style


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Where? Show us.


I translated the spoiler, whats there to show? You dont have to believe me I could care less. It also says Smoker is an Admiral which is bullshit. No way is Smoker going from being a Commodore who cant use Haki at all(if he could there'd be no point in having his Jutte) and gets roflstomped by Hancock to being an Admiral who can use Haki.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

No no no no no no no no. Does. Not. Want. Zoro without an arm is just......................Zoro without an arm. I guess SOMETHING will make it work for his style but I hope I'm being duped because that is way too much change for me.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> No no no no no no no no. Does. Not. Want. Zoro without an arm is  just......................Zoro without an arm. I guess SOMETHING will  make it work for his style but I hope I'm being duped because that is  way too much change for me.


Even if he is missing one right now dont forget Usopp and Franky are _*highly*_ mechanically inclined and Chopper is a world class doctor. Im sure they could make him a badass new one pretty fast.

Santoryu isnt going anywhere.


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro beating Mihawk with one arm would be awesome.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky, what happened to your hair?


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah I liked his old hair better


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Sep 28, 2010)

franky, why are you so fucking awesome?


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol Mihawks rival and deciple have 1 arm now


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks beefed up, and I like Sanji's new facial hair. It looks like Zoro's missing an arm at first glance, but I think he's got it folded behind his back. And now the captain has the most badass scar. Actually looks like the scar Naruto gave to Jiraiya.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro probably still has his arm; losing it would be too extreme. I don't like his eye scar though because I've always respected Mihawk for never having no (visible) scars on his body but Zoro keeps ranking them up.


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 28, 2010)

A lot of them look the same.  I am disappoint.

Like Zoro's look though and Sanji looks like a blonde Mihawk-Young Rayleigh fusion.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

god I cant wait for the script. This is madness.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

At least give Luffy a little peach fuzz like Usopp has. He's the same age as me now and I definitelyhave plenty of it. Hell i'm not rubber though. Franky looks beyond badass and Brooke is probably the most famous rockstar in the world now.


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 28, 2010)

i want nami to have short hair 

and franky's hair


----------



## Tekkon Kinkreet (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Usopp looks beefed up, and I like Sanji's new facial hair. It looks like Zoro's missing an arm at first glance, but I think he's got it folded behind his back. And now the captain has the most badass scar. *Actually looks like the scar Naruto gave to Jiraiya*.



I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. Not sure how I feel about all the slight changes in everyone.. was hoping for something a little different for luffy, but we'll see.


----------



## dabig2 (Sep 28, 2010)

Was hoping for more Luffy physical change, even if it was just making him look more like Ace.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks like Oda modeled the new franky look to a gorilla. Looking closely, his nose looks different from the metal one he had and it looks like a gorilla nose a bit. It's too fuzzy to tell from the spoiler pics. But Vegapunk definately experimented with animals on that island. Could Franky possibly have a keen sense of smell now?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

People dont like the new Franky ? 

I love his new Design.  Monster Franky


----------



## BlackBearD (Sep 28, 2010)

^Will Turner


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 28, 2010)

Kinda going to miss Franky's SUPERRRRR hair. But this is fine too.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

Change is inevitable. There were bound to be changes that we would all have to come to terms with. B-b-but...Zoro's face! Why?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> At least give Luffy a little peach fuzz like Usopp has. He's the same age as me now and I definitelyhave plenty of it. Hell i'm not rubber though. Franky looks beyond badass and Brooke is probably the most famous rockstar in the world now.



He shaves? He probably always has. If i didn't i would have had a full on beard at 17.


----------



## Draxo (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> It looks like Zoro's missing an arm at first glance, but I think he's got it folded behind his back.



Me too.

I very much doubt that he's lost his arm, considering his entire 'thing' is his 3 sword style.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 28, 2010)

Are the spoiler pics real? Zoro looks really poorly drawn, his right shoulder seems really far from his body and too high up, I know Oda isn't the best artist, but I'm sure he could do something better than that.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Even if he is missing one right now dont forget Usopp and Franky are _*highly*_ mechanically inclined and Chopper is a world class doctor. Im sure they could make him a badass new one pretty fast.
> 
> Santoryu isnt going anywhere.



True indeed. That would be quite badass. That being said it seem's Oda is (is it called trolling) this on purpose to keep us guessing.  We know what everyone will talkabout until the next spoiler.


----------



## anto (Sep 28, 2010)

has anybody read a spoiler about HakiLuffy being able to "sense" that his nakama are all heading to Saobondy? Is it true  or not?


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> Are the spoiler pics real? Zoro looks really poorly drawn, his right shoulder seems really far from his body and too high up, *I know Oda isn't the best artist*, but I'm sure he could do something better than that.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 28, 2010)

-ThanatosX- said:


>



I'm not saying I dislike them, but they do come across as a bit childlike.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> *Are the spoiler pics real?* Zoro looks really poorly drawn, his right shoulder seems really far from his body and too high up, *I know Oda isn't the best artist*, but I'm sure he could do something better than that.






anto said:


> has anybody read a spoiler about HakiLuffy being able to "sense" that his nakama are all heading to Saobondy? Is it true  or not?



Fake


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Can you copy and paste it here ?





Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> I'm not saying I dislike them, but they do come across as a bit childlike.



Ahh,you can dislike the art,but not its complexity or how much is crammed into one panel!


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

lol Sharingan Uchiha.


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Ahh,you can dislike the art,but not its complexity or how much is crammed into one panel!



I love how busy the manga is. Just think the actual drawing of the people isn't the best, Oda draws everything else amazingly, just not so good with people.



Chalice said:


> lol Sharingan Uchiha.



I'm glad my opinion amuses you


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Oda's great, but he's no Takahiko Inoue.



Oda himself is a fan of Inoue's art but I really doubt Sharingan Uchiha's Opinions had so much depth to them


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> People dont like the new Franky ?
> 
> I love his new Design.  Monster Franky



I just miss his hair, everything else looks awesome though.


----------



## NyXpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> I'm not saying I dislike them, but they do come across as a bit childlike.



what anime/manga is that pic in your sig from?!


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2010)

If you actually look at the pic and stop being tards for a sec Sharingan Uchiha has a point concerning Zoro.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> I love how busy the manga is. Just think the actual drawing of the people isn't the best, Oda draws everything else amazingly, just not so good with people.



I agree that the humans are..un-realistic,but goddamn he can add variety to a character when he needs to.

His designs are crazy..

But yes,it's a matter of taste..


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> If you actually look at the pic and stop being tards for a sec Sharingan Uchiha has a point concerning Zoro.



Which has been discussed in the last 30+ pages..... 

It seems to be a small overlap of luffy's pic on Zoro's ...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> True indeed. That would be quite badass. That being said it seem's Oda is (is it called trolling) this on purpose to keep us guessing.  We know what everyone will talkabout until the next spoiler.



I'm hoping that it was actually the pic providers trollin us by cropping out key details like the rest of his arm or third sword.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> I'm hoping that it was actually the pic providers trollin us by cropping out key details like the rest of his arm or third sword.



I think we can see the hilt of his third sword ...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

3rd sword is definitely visible.


----------



## Eremit (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont believe Zoro is gonna be Shanks Part 2.
One Piece is not Dragonball.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> Change is inevitable. There were bound to be changes that we would all have to come to terms with. B-b-but...Zoro's face! Why?



what's wrong with it?  then again i've been focusing too much on the arm.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> 3rd sword is definitely visible.



The difference in the shoulder positions is because of the Scans .....


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> If you actually look at the pic and stop being tards for a sec Sharingan Uchiha has a point concerning Zoro.


yes lets all look at the LQ pic.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

which is why I'm siding with him missing his arm. Cause that Shoulder doesn't look right at all. It looks like it's not there. Oda's a great artist, he'd have to have a good reason to not have his shoulder drawn. people keep saying that his arm is behind his body, but i gotta see some pics first to think that.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

out of excitement i accidentally posted in the spoilers thread. deleted it right away.

please forgive me. 
===


THAT FREAKING HUGE FRANKY!

i didn't notice that was franky until i read the comments in this thread.

nami looks so pretty.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2010)

We got a huge page with all the strawhats, but where's the actual chapter?


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Slowly the crowd is coming in >>



> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 97 (45 members and 52 guests)
> abcd*, Aurora, The Mouthy Merc, jjv236, m1cojakle, Rchauv22, Face, hakimy, omiK, DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC, MrCinos, Blue_Panter_Ninja, mflow, SiNi5T3R, Highlander, anto, Tekkon Kinkreet, Nic, Speednut, Augustus Sigma, NyXpun, Eremit, DeIdeal, logan_howlett, Nodonn, Geranx, Han Solo, cloudsymph, Ciupy, Cellar Door, Chi, BadassTaisouIsBadass, Blackstaff, Sharingan-Uchiha, luffysan, VoDe, ElementalShinobi


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks pretty decent, I can't stop laughing at Nami's waist though, I hope this is only an exaggeration for the cover


----------



## Stringer Bell (Sep 28, 2010)

So are we going to get more spoilers today or do we have to wait till tomorrow?


----------



## SGLP (Sep 28, 2010)

Really looks like Luffy's leg is covering Zoro's arm to me.

Digging all the designs for the most part. Not sure how I feel about Luffy's shirt. 

Looks fine on the Jump cover, but not the color spread. Should cuff those sleeves or something.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Looks pretty decent, I can't stop laughing at Nami's waist though, I hope this is only an exaggeration for the cover



Wachoo talkin bout 
Them's the waist that will bare the son of the Pirate King.



			
				Trigimon said:
			
		

> Brook is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that



Yeh, Brook's pretty hot for a skele-what?


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy's looks haven't changed at all aside from the scar. 
And what's with his new shirt?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> _*Brook *_is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that.



Got those wires crossed?


----------



## NyXpun (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Brook is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that.



yea Brook is very gorgeous ... and Robin looking very skeletony with... damn that guitar is awesome


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin looks nice.
Ussopb looks like his parents.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Brook is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that.



Dragon tried to tap brook 

Someone made Sanji's fullface


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 28, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Wachoo talkin bout
> Them's the waist that will bare the son of the Pirate King.



Looks like she could snap in two at any moment


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Brook is gorgious. She looks like she's wearing a long skirt tied around her waste like they do in the carribean. You know Dragon tried to tap that.


Hidden love for Brook exposed .


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

hahahaha. My bad. Lol I just caught that. I meant Robin you bastards.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami looks amazing and so does everyone else. I can't wait to see what Oda's planned this chapter.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm happy with the designs. No pony tails on Zoro or Sanji, no short hair for Robin, nothing stupid looking. Although I do wish Usopp was Urouge size with the amount of muscles he gained.
About Zoro's arm. If he is now a 1 arm swordsman, I'm not sure what to think of it. I'd imagine this is how it happened though:
Zoro: Remember Shanks?
Mihawk: That 1 arm swordsman? I have not interest in a 1 arm swordsman.
Zoro: *cuts off arm*
Mihawk: *Enel face*


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> hahahaha. My bad. Lol I just caught that. I meant Robin you bastards.



It's okay to admit that you love the Undead Jimmy Hendrix..


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

we need a panel in which we can actually see nami's face better.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

trigimon said:


> hahahaha. My bad. Lol I just caught that. I meant Robin you bastards.



Too late now, the BrookXDragon ship is already out to sea.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 28, 2010)

What?! How zoro gonna use his three swords??


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> we need a panel in which we can actually see nami's tits better.


Fixed for accuracy .


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Whatthefuckisthis.jpg


----------



## sadino (Sep 28, 2010)

More importantly,what about *Buggy*?


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2010)

I love the fact that franky is bold now


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky has gone from surfer to yakuza. Of course, this could all just be a cover image, and have no relation to how the Straw Hat pirates _actually_ look.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Whatthefuckisthis.jpg



Oda's a creative genius


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Franky has gone from surfer to yakuza. Of course, this could all just be a cover image, and have no relation to how the Straw Hat pirates _actually_ look.



well the manga panel with sanji points that it's their actual new look.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro, how is he going to do his three sword style now?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Whatthefuckisthis.jpg



At first I wasn't sure what you where talking about. Then I noticed both of his eyes were showing. I feel like one of the solid truths of life were broken.


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

abcd said:


> Dragon tried to tap brook
> 
> Someone made Sanji's fullface



He has two devil fruits.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> Zoro, how is he going to do his three sword style now?





Credit to artwork: someoneelse


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> Zoro, how is he going to do his three sword style now?



considerin he probably still has his arm just fine i would say.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you see Shanks cutting his sleeves off of his jacket just cause his arm isn't there anymore?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Does this mean somebody have already gotten the raw?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow that color spread is amazing. I woke up to this I don't know if I can contain myself. Zoro is GAR times ten he is like proto Raleigh now. I really don't think he is missing an arm since without 3 sword style it would really ruin his character, unless now he can somehow use Asura to manifest an illusionary arm all the time. Also you honestly think Mihawk would cut his goddamn arm off when he is training him? Plus in regards to the actual drawing he definitely still has an arm up to where his headband is tied since if he didn't the headband would have to be tied tight and would be cutting off the shirt more. 

Nami is the best change IMO I've always wanted the long hair and now she is in definite contention for the title of finest OP lady. 

Robin looks great as always enough said. Don't think her hair is shorter, it is just pulled back now. 

Chopper is Chopper, I wonder if he gets any changes at all or if that new hat will stay since his old design is so iconic for merchandising and all. 

Brooke is the same, Usopp looks buff and his hair looks like his dad's now. 

Worst changes are Sanji, I didn't really like Sanji's design to begin with but now it got worse. Hard to tell from the low quality pictures but something looks messed up with his nose and the new beard thing is dumb. Seeing his other eye is also going to take tons of getting used too. 

Franky is just...crazy. Don't know if it is good or bad or what just totally different from what I expected. I hope his hair grows out or something.


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow have to admit i was expecting a little more changes for Luffy but its makes sense why he hasn't change all too much cause he a rubber man and hair doesn't grow on rubber. Besides that I like he has a scar a new clothes. They all look good to me, its kinda funny that Franky is bald now.


----------



## MisterQ (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> Zoro, how is he going to do his three sword style now?



That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 28, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu



his clearly carrying 3 swords, black, white and red


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu



Hiltof the thrid sword has been pointed out like 30 times already


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu



the white sword does not look like anything he had before..

And it is not sure that he has just 2 swords.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu



the curse sword probably broke and curse probably made him lost his arm


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

ZORO HAS NOT LOST HIS ARM AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY YOU CAN SEE THAT ALL THREE SWORDS ARE IN THE PICTURE


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Scott90 said:


> Wow have to admit i was expecting a little more changes for Luffy but its makes sense why he hasn't change all too much cause he a rubber man and hair doesn't grow on rubber. Besides that I like he has a scar a new clothes. They all look good to me, its kinda funny that Franky is bald now.



i just wonder how he grew to half the size of a giant over the break.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice color spread for the Strawhats.

Lets not make this into a big deal about Zoro. Either way, he is awesome.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

It does kind of seem like he lost his arm...and i cant see three swords only 2 :S


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> ZORO HAS NOT LOST HIS ARM AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY YOU CAN SEE THAT ALL THREE SWORDS ARE IN THE PICTURE



now that you mentioned he might have his arm but where is the third sword I only see two


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

All the redesigns look cool, the only one I'm concerned about is Robin's new design. For a minute there, I thought she was Hancock. I'll have to see more of it before I can say anything else though. So, this means all the Straw Hats are in the next chapter except for Zoro, huh? Well, that's awesome, I hope the chapter is as long as Romance Dawn! Oh, and Nami's redesign looks SO HOT.  As for whether Zoro lost his arm or not, I guess we will find out sooner or later.


----------



## avais100 (Sep 28, 2010)

sanji looks like a pimp!!!


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

My prediction is missing arm. Heh I am going to sleep and maybe when I wake up we will have more spoilers to confirm or deny.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami looks hoter now... but if only she kept her mini skirt...dam


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to admit. If Zoro lost his arm and shoves a sword into his nub and uses it..................that's as badass as it gets.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Nice color spread for the Strawhats.
> 
> Lets not make this into a big deal about Zoro. Either way, he is awesome.



3 swords define his style so yeah losing an arm is a big deal.   Although i'm fairly confident he still has his.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

damn, it does kinda look like zoro's arm is gone . well, i can't blame if he did get rid of zoro's left arm. zoro would have become to strong for this manga if he still had both arms so oda had to find a way to limit his awesome strength. 

i can already see the "what if zoro had both arms/ hadn't lost his arm..." and the "how strong would prime itach... i mean prime zoro be" hype threads coming (that's if he has lost his arm).


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

So Zoro is not even going to been in this chapter, maybe something did happen to him if they won't show him yet


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol at Luffy looking the same, nice job Oda, at least you could be more creative.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> All the redesigns look cool, the only one I'm concerned about is Robin's new design. For a minute there, I thought she was Hancock. I'll have to see more of it before I can say anything else though. So, this means all the Straw Hats are in the next chapter except for Zoro, huh? Well, that's awesome, I hope the chapter is as long as Romance Dawn! Oh, and Nami's redesign looks SO HOT.  As for whether Zoro lost his arm or not, I guess we will find out sooner or later.



no we don't know whether the others are in it or not.  zoro not being there was simply relevant to the question surrounding his arm.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, maybe his left arm is the 3rd sword


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Lol at Luffy looking the same, nice job Oda, at least you could be more creative.



I can see you are sooo much better...


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Answer this question:If Luffy didn't have that scar, would you know that was a pic of him after the TimeSkip?


Exactly, that was a bit of a letdown.


----------



## koike88 (Sep 28, 2010)

My anticipation is pretty much gone. I can't see how this chapter would be so "epic". The real epicness will occur when their improvements or powers are showcased. Now its just "oh look theyve changed".


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I can see you are sooo much better...



I don't get your point, everyone change except for Luffy, he actually looks weaker, which is quite sad. I thought he would look stronger but he  just look like a kid who want a candy.


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> Zoro, how is he going to do his three sword style now?



We still don't know if his arm is really cut off. Though if it was, I bet he has a new ability that allows him to use 3 even without his hand.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't get your point, everyone change except for Luffy, he actually looks weaker, which is quite sad. I thought he would look stronger but he  just look like a kid who want a candy.



Whatever that makes you feel better.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Face said:


> We still don't know if his arm is really cut off. Though if it was, I bet he has a new ability that allows him to use 3 even without his hand.



He has his secret sword


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> So Zoro is not even going to been in this chapter, maybe something did happen to him if they won't show him yet



god peple.  zoro wasn't in the second to last chapter either as there wasn't enough room for him with the other characters being shown.  Also for all we know luffy isn't in this chapter either.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

MisterQ said:


> That's the biggest signal that he's lost an arm, if you look he only seems to be carrying 2 swords, Wadō Ichimonji (his original white Tsuka katana) and What appears to be Shuusui, he seemsto have lost or broken Sandai Kitetsu



He still has 3 swords.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro has the best design...but the arm thing, hopefully he didnt lose it though. His sword style would look gay.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Whatever that makes you feel better.



I can see that you feel the same, is okay.


----------



## Legend (Sep 28, 2010)

Lets talk about Nami's Sexy Ass


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy will be like this normally. If we see him in battle we will get different designs.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I can see that you feel the same, is okay.




What? What are you talking about?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> ZORO HAS NOT LOST HIS ARM AND IF YOU LOOK CLOSELY YOU CAN SEE THAT ALL THREE SWORDS ARE IN THE PICTURE



Don't even bother,we will still get discussions on "OMG Zoro lost his arm!" even if you point it to them in big letters..


----------



## Face (Sep 28, 2010)

abcd said:


> He has his secret sword



I see. So he's hiding it in his pants? :33


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> So Zoro is not even going to been in this chapter, maybe something did happen to him if they won't show him yet


As he's the most popular after Luffy in the SH crew, Oda most likely want to give him a badass entrance. That's all. Not only that but he's luffy's first crew mate, so I expect the two of them to have a special reunion of some sort. And with how awsome he's been since thriller bark arc, he deserves that.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

LuffyXNami anyone???


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally looking at the bigger picture you can see the finger on the inside of Zoro's jacket, he grabbing the seam.

Also what exactly is going on with Sanji's arm it's behind Nami's back.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

We do know Luffy is in the chapter because we saw those 2 preview pages from last week. The entire chapter could be Luffy and Margaret but we know atleast those 2 are in. 

Also I am really glad Oda kept the characters close to where they were. The characters with the biggest changes like Sanji and Franky are the ones I least like in terms of the changes. When you have an established iconic set of characters for over 10 years the last thing you want to do is make them look nothing like they used to. It is 2 years in the manga but only a month in reality for the characters to change that much would have been jarring.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't get your point, everyone change except for Luffy, he actually looks weaker, which is quite sad. I thought he would look stronger but he  just look like a kid who want a candy.



main characters are not suppose to have big changes to their designs.  In fact you'll find this to be the case in the vast majority of manga.  Imo it would be idiotic to put big changes on Luffy.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Answer this question:If Luffy didn't have that scar, would you know that was a pic of him after the TimeSkip?
> 
> 
> Exactly, that was a bit of a letdown.



He's probably taller.

Will you mofo's just wait until we see actual clear pictures from the manga instead of jumping to conclusions after seeing a blurry as shit colour spread? If people did that all this arm idiocy wouldn't have happened.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm liking the new designs eventhough they're minute details its still badass to see Luffy with such a scar and Zoro with the classic sub-zero scar mimicing Rayleigh.....Rayleigh has one so it's only right zoro has the same scar since he'll be the next "dark King". Nami looks lucious.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2010)

AWSOME this is beautiful....


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> main characters are not suppose to have big changes to their designs.  In fact you'll find this to be the case in the vast majority of manga.  Imo it would be idiotic to put big changes on Luffy.



The issue I have with Oda is that he was scared to do a big change in Luffy, so what he did was simple, "let's draw a scar in he's chest,he's gonna look different with a scar", really cool Oda. 

Fuck yes I am mad.


----------



## Scott90 (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't get your point, everyone change except for Luffy, he actually looks weaker, which is quite sad. I thought he would look stronger but he just look like a kid who want a candy.



Chopper and brook didn't change so whats your point. Luffy is a rubber band man it make sense that he wouldn't change to much like how chopper didn't change to much. Ace didn't change to much when he went from 17 to 20. Zoro and Sanji always look older than Luffy. Luffy hasn't change since he ate the devil fruit when he was kid.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 28, 2010)

Can someone point out to me these huge changes that happened with Sanji. To me aside from Chopper he changed the least.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Legend said:


> Lets talk about Nami's Sexy Ass



we've yet to get a proper look to it.


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

Clay Man Gumby said:


> Can someone point out to me these huge changes that happened with Sanji. To me aside from Chopper changed the least.



hair parted the other way, curl is on the inner part of his brow, mihawkesque goatee.

looks like zoro will be using two sword style now . I can't say I like how zoro now has a scar like rayliegh and a missing arm like shanks. Also luffy's is just like whitebeard's. It's like all the strawhats absorbed all the top tiers' traits.


----------



## diesirea (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe that its just some perspective shit of view, so naturally, it'll be smaller since its farther from the picture camera angle


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Just as I though, Ussop has a long bushy pony-tail....and I think zoro's arm is just fine.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> we've yet to get a proper look to it.


Hips then ?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

I am looking forward to see if Brooke use his musical skills to fight


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

The real issue with Zoro is his hair. I do hope he doesn't have a ponytail now.


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2010)

Sooflay Sanji. 

Hory sheto 120 viewers here.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Stroev said:


> Sooflay Sanji.
> 
> Hory sheto 120 viewers here.



The people need their fix..



And I don't think we will be getting anymore spoilers today..


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _New Spoiler Pic of Sanji_


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> The real issue with Zoro is his hair. I do hope he doesn't have a ponytail now.



He seems to have it brushed back, maybe like Mihawks hair?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> no we don't know whether the others are in it or not.  zoro not being there was simply relevant to the question surrounding his arm.



True, I must have misread that, my bad.

As for Zoro, suppose he DID lose his arm. If he did, I bet Mihawk cut his arm off during Zoro's training. But, it's possible Zoro will gain a new cyborg arm with Franky's help.


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

diesirea said:


> I believe that its just some perspective shit of view, so naturally, it'll be smaller since its farther from the picture camera angle



I hope you are right. Also, maybe it's a stretch, but franky reminds me of joz with those shoulder bands. He looks awesome, though.


----------



## Neptun (Sep 28, 2010)

Fools. Zoro obviously perfected Asura and is able to regrow his arm


----------



## shadowlords (Sep 28, 2010)

Is zoro rocking new swords in that picture??


----------



## Chahige (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> i just wonder how [Franky] grew to half the size of a giant over the break.


^Pretty sure Franky sneaked a peak at Vegapunk's cyborg notes, and thus he re-modeled his body and sized up, so to speak...

I'm particularly curious about Franky's new self after the time skip. I mean, the guy was isolated in Vegapunk's old lab for two years.... Would be pretty cool if he added some Devil Fruit derived abilities (like Vegapunk added Kizaru's laser to his Pacifistas) to his cyborg arsenal.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Chahige said:


> ^Pretty sure Franky sneaked a peak at Vegapunk's cyborg notes, and thus he re-modeled his body and sized up, so to speak...
> 
> I'm particularly curious about Franky's new self after the time skip. I mean, the guy was isolated in Vegapunk's old lab for two years.... Would be pretty cool if he added some Devil Fruit derived abilities (like Vegapunk added Kizaru's laser to his Pacifistas) to his cyborg arsenal.



Franky with robins power would be awesome


----------



## Grape (Sep 28, 2010)

must avoid spoilers.. somehow i must, just once


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Neptun said:


> Fools. Zoro obviously perfected Asura and is able to regrow his arm



Wrong. He perfected Asura to such an extent, that he can make it appear that there isn't an arm there when there really is. 

If he wanted, he could make it appear that he had neither head or arms,
of course, you'd be dead 5 seconds later.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2010)

i love franky new look.... need chapter now


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks so damn raw


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Hips then ?



that's teasing though.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro's new haircut:




EDIT: Moar spoilers !


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> EDIT: Moar spoilers !



English spoilers without source...


----------



## sadino (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha Shichibukai Buggy is real.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

Fake spoilers are fake


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

sadino said:


> Haha Shichibukai Buggy is real.



hmm until we get confirmed scripts i'm calling BS


----------



## Pastelduck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, I like everything except Zoro. I am kinda pissed if the picture seem to show that Zoro lost his arm.  Not cool Oda, not cool.


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> that's teasing though.


What's wrong with a tease .


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Those spoilers are old..


----------



## sadino (Sep 28, 2010)

Tch,unbelievers.

Buggy-sama's new crew will pwn your asses to oblivion.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

how could ussop's hair color change like that? i don't mind though.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Just like I thought, Franky would have the biggest change. He has doubled or tripled in size. Look at his damn fists, I don't know what material that is, but it's going to hurt like shit when he punches you.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> how could ussop's hair color change like that? i don't mind though.



I looked closer and those are headphones,you can see he has a huge,bushy ponytail though!


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait for an HQ pic. So it can be thoroughly thoroughly fleshed out.


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope Zoro still has his arm...come on oda wat u doin'?......I wouldn't mind if he gets a cyborg arm like this guy from cowboy bebop...damn ^^
and yeah I dunno, but I only see two swords..however it's only a colorspread so we shouldn't jump to any conclusions yet
can't wait... Mangashare is going down big time ^^ maybe earth's rotation will slow down for a few seconds


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I looked closer and those are headphones,you can see he has a huge,bushy ponytail though!


wow! now that you told me. i can see headphones and long black hear in it.

need better pics to be sure though.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

We got spoilers people!!!


Oh god,they look even more awesome in the pages of the manga!!!


Edit:


Ahhhaha,there are fakers going around and pretending to be Strawhat Luffy!!!


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> We got spoilers people!!!
> 
> 
> Oh god,they look even more awesome in the pages of the manga!!!



What on AP ?

I msut register there D


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh God, Brook looks epic 

And... what the fuck? Is that a fat ugly Luffy or something?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Oh God, Brook looks epic
> 
> And... what the fuck? Is that a fat ugly Luffy or something?



It's a poser pretending to be Luffy..


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

holy S**t a color page


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

ROFL OMG THE FAT GUY PRETENDING TO BE LUFFY!!! 

Oda never ceases to amaze me. Also I was wondering what the thing on robin's head was, turns out to be glasses, another thousand points for robin's hotness. 

Also :dathancockcolorpage


----------



## StrawHatPirate (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro still has his arm. If you look closely, his right arm is also really thin, similarly his left arm is also very thin. There's also that black band tied to his left arm, so he definitely still has both arms.


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

The posted spoiler script seems really fake, rule of thumb with spoilers is that we usually get a little blurb and then pics coupled with the script.  I don't remember getting a pretty complete script with no pics.  Its a unique week but I would still bet it's fake.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

why the fuck did you link the thumbnails


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

Is Usopp getting some puff puff


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

fffffffffffffu-

I can't wait! 

The new character designs look fucking awesome to me.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

JKLFDSA BROOK


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanji's stance - does the hair flipping sides indicate Sanji's own flipping?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Brook, the other member of poison.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

have to love brook in the manga pages. my favorite so far.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

i hope nami never puts on a shirt again.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Calling it now brook will be a mix of Hawkins and apoo lol, also fake strawhats are crazy


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow i hate the new designs and im still hoping we'll see Hancock 

Edit: Didnt see the new pics GOOO HANCOCK


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> It's a poser pretending to be Luffy..


Well, he seems pretty good at it


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Boa is there.


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

datnami


----------



## gohan10 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh wow, they are already at shabodny together?


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp, the first one of the SH after 2 years to get some Nami.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin looks like hancock to me now


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Brook's guitar:


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone have a bigger pic of hancock color page? The pink text is impossible to read. Anyway it seems like brook is having a concert somewhere and Robin is holding one of the posters advertising it. Nami is saying "long time no see" and Usopp is just like "hold on a second" then he gets smushed in between her bosoms.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn, I saw the new pics, Robin is definitely smoking hot, Oda did a good job with her.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

AP forums goin' apeshit. Keeps crashing an' shit. 

Man, I'm so excited.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Brook is so damn epic. All the women will want to jump his bones. Pun intended.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> datnami


datrobin


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami is so pretty with long hair


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp Mofo's Usopp !

He will get now all the bitches.. look how Nami cant control herself and already puts his face to her Breasts.

You know why ? Because Usopp is the Man


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami just gave Usopp a _nose job_ :ho


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

SH impostors.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 28, 2010)

Finally.

It did feel like 4 years, instead 4 weeks.

Dat Nami & Robin.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami met up with Ussop'N, and Robin met up with Brook, it seems.

Very nice.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

brook turns from being the lamest to the coolest design.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Look at this Mofo. The Future Sniper King ? Van Auger ? Dont make me laugh.

His Body is pure Muscles


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

It's the sniper king himself! His goatee!


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> datnami


QFT .


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW Usopp isn't Ahnold! muscular but damn he has got some pecks on him. LOVE his new look. My favorite so far.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

i hate ussop now seriously.  why does he get so lucky?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> brook turns from being the lamest to the coolest design.



That's not Ussop.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami tittyfuckin Ussop's nose


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> Usopp turns from being the lamest to the coolest design.



Fix'd  .


----------



## xohoag (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks amazing. I never imagined he could look so cool.


----------



## Federer (Sep 28, 2010)

Scar Zoro 

Nami: dem tits


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy shit Oda I missed you..

The design of the Fake Strawhats.. 

And motherfucking Usopp..


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

I think is funny how Ussop look stronger than Luffy after the timeskip.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Smexy Nami enlarged


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

I might actually like Usoppn now.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Look at this Mofo. The Future Sniper King ? Van Auger ? Dont make me laugh.
> 
> His Body is pure Muscles


BAMF.

But...



What the-...


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I think is funny how Ussop look stronger than Luffy after the timeskip.



Let's wait until we get a good look at him with his new design,and no,that cover doesn't count..


And it appears that the AP Forums have melted..


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp has a freaking pimptee and is muscular as hell with long ass hair in a ponytail. HE LOOKS FREAKING BADASS. POINT. BLANK. PERIOD.


----------



## Federer (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Smexy Nami enlarged



Usopp is a lucky bastardo.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami was clearly superior to Robin pre-timeskip but with these design changes it's a toss up between which one is the hottest. Ussop and Brook, now I've seen them in full, look amazing. As for the nose job Nami's always been physically demonstrative


----------



## Tekkon Kinkreet (Sep 28, 2010)

No Shit Usopp.. I think is using dials on his ears not headphones.. hes got his arms tattooed and looks super bad ass


----------



## Wado (Sep 28, 2010)

Uh baby, finaly it's back! Usoop is the man! AP is crashing down big time


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Ussop'n


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

So, if i'm correct:
Nami meets Usopp
Brook meets Robin
Sanji meets Hancock(?)
Chopper alone?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Look at this Mofo. The Future Sniper King ? Van Auger ? Dont make me laugh.
> 
> His Body is pure Muscles





Garudo said:


> It's the sniper king himself! His goatee!


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda outdoes himself.

Especially when it comes to Nami.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Directed to this guy:
Enel's Mantra is enhanced by his Thunder Fruit

Can you PLEASE learn how to fucking read? It's clearly a prediction.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

I think Brook and Robin meet, Usopp and Nami meet, Chopper says something about Sanji and Zoro so those 3 may be together which would leave Franky and Luffy by themselves.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Let's wait until we get a good look at him with his new design,and no,that cover doesn't count..




I don't want to get too excited about Luffy after what I saw in the cover, but yeah let's wait and see 


Robin > Nami after the timeskip.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

DAT Ussop


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Robin > Nami after the timeskip.



That's how it's always been


----------



## Unknown (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I don't want to get too excited about Luffy after what I saw in the cover, but yeah let's wait and see
> 
> 
> Robin > Nami after the timeskip.



WHAT?
No sir, Nami is dam hot with the long hair and the bikini...

But Ussop's da man of the chapter....

Has anyone notice that Sanji came with a lot of Okama's behind him?


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

Curious what Weapon Usopp will use.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Won't they meet at Grove they originally arrive at the island? I know they have the paper to meet Rayleigh but Zoro missed the real number it is possible that he will be in the fake one for some stupid reason.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2010)

I think you guys are overrreacting


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Robin = Nami after the timeskip.



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

You can barely see it but with the page with usopp alone on the other page you see a bunch of guys beaten up next to him so he may just kick the crap out of people barehanded now.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp wins.  And I'm loving Nami with long hair.  Also, Brooke looks like Doflamingo.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Unknown said:


> WHAT?
> No sir, Nami is dam hot with the long hair and the bikini...
> 
> But Ussop's da man of the chapter....



Nami is not longer the virgin we all knew at the start of the manga :ho

Ussop pretty much makes this chapter.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Curious what Weapon Usopp will use.


Well, his "Kabuto" is relatively new so I figure he'd keep using that.

Now with his increased physical strength an' all...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> You can barely see it but with the page with usopp alone on the other page you see a bunch of guys beaten up next to him so he may just kick the crap out of people barehanded now.



Only fodder. He'll still need his sniping to beat worthy people.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 28, 2010)

Fake SHs 

And Brook


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Only fodder. He'll still need his sniping to beat worthy people.



I know but the image of Usopp walking into a bar and trashing a bunch of fodder with his bare hands is


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks really really cool


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I know but the image of Usopp walking into a bar and trashing a bunch of fodder with his bare hands is



No doubt.
16 char


----------



## SGLP (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha. Loving those fake Mugiwara.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Heracles'n taught him well.

I really wanna see Franky and Zoro now.

FORGOT LUFFY!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro is apparently not in the chapter. According to people who would probably know what they're talking about.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

So..the last page of the chapter features Luffy?

In a cold-climate island outfit?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I think you guys are overrreacting


Let's just say that no One Piece for four weeks straight has driven the majority of us...insane, so anything new is a welcome


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

The island he trained on gets cold.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Nami is not longer the virgin we all knew at the start of the manga :ho
> 
> Ussop pretty much makes this chapter.


Well, she was surrounded by old men for the past 2 years. A woman has her needs, too.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> FORGOT LUFFY!



Prepare to be disappointed. 



Edward Newgate said:


> Well, she was surrounded by old men for the past 2 years. A woman has her needs, too.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> The island he trained on gets cold.



I know,but I would have expected him to be atleast on his way to the other..I wonder if it means that he didn't even leave the island in this chapter?


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> So..the last page of the chapter features Luffy?
> 
> In a cold-climate island outfit?



Remember his island rotates seasons right? It just so happens that it is winter there at this time. Also Saladesu has translations up at One Manga and Manga Helper

Luffy is with Hancock, Rayleigh is already on Shaobondy, confirmed that Sanji, Zoro, Chopper are together. Perona is there too since that is the only woman Sanji could be referring too.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

i have to admit, Ussop's entry is badass. Can't wait for zoro's.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

We've 12 pages so far... 12 to go!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Hey guy, here's an idea. Why don't you take that giant jug of cynicism you got there, freeze it, carve it into a dildo, and go fuck yourself!
> 
> We're trying to have a good time here!











I wanna see Luffy already


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Well, she was surrounded by old men for the past 2 years. A woman has her needs, too.


But...how could they even get it up?


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

For as far as the shown pages go, I'll probably go and colour Usopp's page when it's out .


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> I wanna see Luffy already



So look in the spoiler thread


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Remember his island rotates seasons right? It just so happens that it is winter there at this time. Also Aohige has translations up at One Manga.
> 
> Luffy is with Hancock, Rayleigh is already on Shaobondy, confirmed that Sanji, Zoro, Chopper are together. *Perona* is there too since that is *the only woman Sanji could be referring too*.



Wait, that would mean the okama did a great job on Sanji


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Remember his island rotates seasons right? It just so happens that it is winter there at this time. Also Saladesu has translations up at One Manga and Manga Helper
> 
> Luffy is with Hancock, Rayleigh is already on Shaobondy, confirmed that Sanji, Zoro, Chopper are together. Perona is there too since that is the only woman Sanji could be referring too.



Holy shit,Luffy is with Hancock and Zoro actually brought Perona along?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow it's nice to see Luffy, Nami, Chopper, Usopp, Brook, Robin, and Sanji in this chapter with their new designs. I'm confused about Luffy's appearance though. One one page, it looked like he was stuffing his gut with meat, then on another page it looks like he is wearing some weird clothes. It looks like Hancock in this chapter too. I wonder who Sanji is swooning over on one of those pages?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if Hancock and Luffy really got married, or that is just her being delusional still. If you read that other thread, you know i doubt they actually will get married.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But...how could they even get it up?



She was on Skype Island right ? I bet they have Dials for that.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> So look in the spoiler thread



But I actually did and he look the same


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Prepare to be disappointed.


Well, hey, guess what.

Saw the cover, was not disappointed.

Luffy looks more rebellious and pirate-ish than ever - not to mention that badass scar.

NONE of the SHs have really changed that much, barring Ussop, Franky, and Sanji... only different haircuts and outfits. It's only been 2 years and they're all past their puberty, so... what did you expect?

Although, I guess I can single out Robin and Nami for obvious reasons...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Saiko said:


> She was on Skype Island right ? I bet they have Dials for that.


Viagra dials


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Since Zoro does not appear in the chapter... I bet he is lost.





> Usopp: Sorry, but I
> Usopp: Have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!
> ?: Oi, kid!! This couldn't be (TN: the rest is cut off)
> ??: Let's change the shop! (Tn: the rest is cut off)


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't know if Perona is there but it makes sense. Zoro has to get off the island somehow and if he and Sanji are together there is no other woman around that I can think of unless Chopper brought some hot babes along as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> But I actually did and he look the same



We can only see his face!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Well, hey, guess what.
> 
> Saw the cover, was not disappointed.
> 
> ...



Well, I was hoping he would look like Ace, he got a badass scar for sure, but he looks weak for me.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Since Zoro does not appear in the chapter... I bet he is lost.


I would love to see a blank panel with just the text:

"And Zoro..? Well.. he got lost."


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

where is nami's undies?


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't think we can be sure yet that Zoro doesn't appear in the chapter, it makes no sense to me that he wouldn't and all we have is the word of the initial provider that he doesn't.

It looks like apforums has finally been overloaded lol, with all of these pics rolling out we should have a pretty comprehensive view of the chapter in the last couple of hours.


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro looks badass with that scar, to bad he is not in the chapter tho. Franky is huge and i love Usopp's new look! Can't wait for the chapter to appear


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> We can only see his face!



and his chest pek


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> where is nami's undies?


Underwear's for wusses.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Since Zoro does not appear in the chapter... I bet he is lost.



Post the whole damn translation


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> where is nami's undies?



Why are you asking a question that doesn't need to be answered?


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Since Zoro does not appear in the chapter... I bet he is lost.


Make it happen, Oda.

Hilarity ensues.


ChocolateBar999 said:


> where is nami's undies?


Who cares?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> where is nami's undies?



She's a slut now, it was 2 hard years.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

From what Chopper is saying Zoro and Sanji definitely meet, it would be too strange we see only Sanji. We may just not get a full shot of Zoro to tell if he has an arm or not. What puzzles me most is Franky not appearing in any way shape or form.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Since Zoro does not appear in the chapter... I bet he is lost.



I thought the same thing. Zoro is more badass, but his sense of direction never changes.


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky is flying to Sabaody.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

It would be funny if Chopper is referring to fake Sanji and Zoro.. and he could not tell the difference.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy actually looks really shocked in that last picture. Seems we're going to ending on another cliff hanger.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Underwear's for wusses.





KazeYama said:


> Why are you asking a question that doesn't need to be answered?





Hysteria said:


> Who cares?





$Naruto19$ said:


> She's a slut now, it was 2 hard years.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

We need just a little bit higher quality spoiler pics so I can color Usopp already .


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Just posted the translations.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

omiK said:


> It would be funny if Chopper is referring to fake Sanji and Zoro.. and he could not tell the difference.



That's actually what i was thinking. That chopper thought the fakes were real. He is really gullible after all.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> where is nami's undies?



Nami ate the No Panties fruit.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

"*Usopp: Sorry, but I
Usopp: Have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!*
?: Oi, kid!! This couldn't be (TN: the rest is cut off)
??: Let's change the shop! (Tn: the rest is cut off)"

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah, it's seems like Chopper really is talking about the fake ones.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanji's first words...

"WOMEN!"

I'm so glad they haven't changed.


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2010)

Motherfuckin Usopp became the badass of this chapter.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

omiK said:


> It would be funny if Chopper is referring to fake Sanji and Zoro.. and he could not tell the difference.



I was thinking the same thing. He couldn't identify Sogeking so it's very possible.

Sanji is apparently only saying "WOMEN!!", which I doubt refers to Perona because he would recognize her as an enemy.


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Chopper is probably talking about a fake zoro and sanji given how naieve he probably still is.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp: Sorry, but I have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!


Truth or bluff ?

If that were to be true, then FUCK YEAH !


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

omiK said:


> It would be funny if Chopper is referring to fake Sanji and Zoro.. and he could not tell the difference.



Yeah,Chopper appears to be reffering to the Fake-Strawhats..


He didn't change in that regard at least..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> "*Usopp: Sorry, but I
> Usopp: Have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!*
> ?: Oi, kid!! This couldn't be (TN: the rest is cut off)
> ??: Let's change the shop! (Tn: the rest is cut off)"
> ...



It's going to be great to see his face once Nami destroys an island.




> Sanji is apparently only saying "WOMEN!!", which I doubt refers to Perona because he would recognize her as an enemy.



Sanji hasn't seen women in 2 years . . .  
He'd have the same reaction if Catrina Devon was standing there.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> Chopper is probably talking about a fake zoro and sanji given how naieve he probably still is.



That would be cute pek


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Seems like Ray let Luffy finish the final half year of training on his own. Went to save Shakky and the Sunny from Kuma?

That doesn't really make sense though....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda says the most relatable crew member to himself is Usopp
Oda married a Nami cosplayer
I wonder how much research went into that scene


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp saying that leads me to believe that hes still the weakest lol.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

inb4 Ussop is stronger than Luffy now


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Usopp: Sorry, but I have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!
> 
> 
> Truth or bluff ?
> ...



Truth.

It's funny how people actually thought Usopp would remain among the weakest forever despite his dream being far more grand than some of the other Straw Hats (Brooke, Robin, Nami and Chopper) and more provocative power wise. Robin's probably fell back into the weakest 3 along with Chopper and Nami and Usopp is probably stronger than Brooke but weaker than Franky.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

I hope he's atleast stronger than pre-time skip Luffy.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

At least Ussop acknowledged that he was one of the weakest before.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

omiK said:


> It would be funny if Chopper is referring to fake Sanji and Zoro.. and he could not tell the difference.



This makes much more sense in the context. However if that is the case it might really mean no Zoro until next week. Also it brings into question what woman or group of women Sanji is actually referring to.


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Sep 28, 2010)

Chopper...


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Didn't Oda said that Usopp will always remain the weakest? Maybe Oda changed his mind on Usopp. Either way, it looks the reunion has begun since Nami and Usopp meet in this chapter, and Robin sees Brook. So since this is really the reunion chapter, how many chapters has it been since they have been seperated? Ah, I forgot. Even though Chopper is still just as gullible, I love his new design.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's funny how people actually thought Usopp would remain among the weakest forever despite his dream being far more grand than some of the other Straw Hats (Brooke, Robin, Nami and Chopper) and more provocative power wise. Robin's probably fell back into the weakest 3 along with Chopper and Nami and Usopp is probably stronger than Brooke but weaker than Franky.


Didn't Oda say that Ussop will always remain the weakes member of the crew? Let's hope he changed his mind


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Truth.
> 
> It's funny how people actually thought Usopp would remain among the weakest forever despite his dream being far more grand than some of the other Straw Hats (Brooke, Robin, Nami and Chopper) and more provocative power wise. Robin's probably fell back into the weakest 3 along with Chopper and Nami and Usopp is probably stronger than Brooke but weaker than Franky.



The thing with that is, there's a quote floating around in which Oda says Ussop will always be the weakest Strawhat.

I'd say though, that the meaning was probably somehow lost in translation.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 28, 2010)

Everybody looks fabulous.

Nami


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

It makes no sense for Oda to include Usopp's comment unless it is because he will get proven wrong very quickly. So expect him to stay in the weakling trio.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least Ussop acknowledged that he was one of the weakest before.



That's what makes Ussop badass, he always knew he was weak


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> At least Ussop acknowledged that he was one of the weakest before.


He's always done that, in Alabasta and in Water 7


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Running on the sea on his way to Shabondy, Brook passed by Doflamingo and stole his cloths.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Running on the sea on his way to Shabondy, Brook passed by Doflamingo and stole his cloths.



Omg, I lol'd!


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> It makes no sense for Oda to include Usopp's comment unless it is because he will get proven wrong very quickly. So expect him to stay in the weakling trio.



Don't doubt Sogeking.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

SERIOUSLY?!?

If only.


----------



## Garudo (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Running on the sea on his way to Shabondy, Brook passed by Doflamingo and stole his cloths.



Well, Brook has changed you know. Now, he really is bad to the bone :ho
YOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Running on the sea on his way to Shabondy, Brook passed by Doflamingo and stole his cloths.





That would be too epic.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

ussop is up to his usual boasting.  i'm sure he'll claim to be stronger than luffy.lol


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp always the weakest? 

What a stupid thought of you, Oda.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp doesn't even know Nami or Chopper's new abilities yet. I'm waiting for Chopper to bust out some crazy monster point stuff and Usopp gives a shocked face realizing he is still one of the weakest since everyone else got so strong.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

The thing is Usopp has gotten stronger,certainly,but so have the other Strawhats.

Can't wait to see Usopp's reaction to Nami's weather control skills or to Luffy's Haki..


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> I hope he's atleast stronger than pre-time skip Luffy.



I Doubt it.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp is motherfucking badass right now.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp always has boasted, don't be surprised if he is still the weakest. It's official, Brook has become a rock star during the timeskip.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Don't doubt Sogeking.



Bet your ass I am. It's an introduction chapter. It's going to be easy on the hype and heavy on the humor.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Didn't Oda say that Ussop will always remain the weakes member of the crew? Let's hope he changed his mind





The Mouthy Merc said:


> The thing with that is, there's a quote floating around in which Oda says Ussop will always be the weakest Strawhat.
> 
> I'd say though, that the meaning was probably somehow lost in translation.



Oda said (IIRC) that Usopp would always be the weakest *physically* so we can liken ourselves to him. Not that he wouldn't have superhuman strength at all, but he would be the closest physically to our own strength. The problem is, that has no bearing AT ALL on Usopp's current status seeing as physical strength isn't a big factor in sniping.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> ussop is up to his usual boasting.  i'm sure he'll claim to be stronger than luffy.lol



Don't be surprised if he is


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 28, 2010)

usopp = badass looking


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Usopp doesn't even know Nami or Chopper's new abilities yet. I'm waiting for Chopper to bust out some crazy monster point stuff and Usopp gives a shocked face realizing he is still one of the weakest since everyone else got so strong.


Considering that Ussop was training on an island with even scarier creatures, it probably won't phase him


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol it would be funny if Usopp starts boasting then Luffy busts out some new moves on him.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

Ussop is still a sniper, so I expect new ammunition to be added to his arsenal. He doesn't literally need to be physical stronger to be stronger than the rest of his crew.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Oda said (IIRC) that Usopp would always be the weakest *physically* so we can liken ourselves to him. Not that he wouldn't have superhuman strength at all, but he would be the closest physically to our own strength. The problem is, that has no bearing AT ALL on Usopp's current status seeing as physical strength isn't a big factor in sniping.



After looking at his mucles, I think his physical strength is higher then Nami and Robin (and perhaps Brooke).


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Ussop is still a sniper, so I expect new ammunition to be added to his arsenal. He doesn't literally need to be physical stronger to be stronger than the rest of his crew.



But his strenght will certainly help him with his giant slingshot..

And take even more punishment than before..


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Regardless of whether Ussop isn't currently the weakest or w/e, knocking out some fodder isn't NEARLY enough to prove that he isn't.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> After looking at his mucles, I think his physical strength is higher then Nami and Robin (and perhaps *Brooke*).


Well, Brooke has no muscles....because he's just bones! 

YOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO!


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys are bunch of fuckers.

Usopp is part of the monster trio now. Zoro is out.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Mm.. I wonder how strong Luffy, Zoro and Sanji are right know.



Teach said:


> You guys are bunch of fuckers.
> 
> Usopp is part of the monster trio now. Zoro is out.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> You guys are bunch of fuckers.
> 
> Usopp is part of the monster trio now. Zoro is out.



You just brought the wrath of the Zoro fans upon thee..

Ruuunn,Teach,ruuuunnn!!!


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

smoker is an admiral!? Awesome.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> You guys are bunch of fuckers.
> 
> Usopp is part of the monster trio now. *Sanji* is out.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> After looking at his mucles, I think his physical strength is higher then Nami and Robin (and perhaps Brooke).



I'm pretty sure he was excluding the women in the estimation. Seeing as it's more or less common knowledge that men are stronger than women (in most cases anyway).


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wasn't Oda statement about Ussop in a SBS?

To me Ussop statement would only mean that he is quite confident that he way stronger than pre skip Nami and Chopper(hoping that include MP in this assessment), which off course doesn't take in the fact that the 2 yrs upgraded everyone also. I have to say he was always at the bottom for me as likable SH so his change is fantastic and so far the best among the SH cant wait to see what he can do!


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

I think all the Straw Hats have massively increased in power, and I can't wait to see them in action. As for Brook, I bet he can now use music as a weapon.


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

You guys are too excited about Usopp'n. King of lies probably faked his muscles.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

tom said:


> smoker is an admiral!? Awesome.


That is a fake spoiler...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Mm.. I wonder how strong Luffy, Zoro and Sanji are right know.



Well if Ussop is strong, they're on an entirely different level giving the people they've trained with


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

tom said:


> smoker is an admiral!? Awesome.



Yeah he must of got a big powerup


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

tom said:


> smoker is an admiral!? Awesome.



According to some fake spoilers, sure.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 28, 2010)

Just wait til Ussop will pull out his Giga Hammer Breaker, he will breakthrough the red line and they won't even need coating.

There goes the mermaid arc.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

what kind of third rate servers do apforums use. NF get consistently over 2000 users and doesn't crash.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 28, 2010)

ussop a pimp

...a real heroe


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> You guys are too excited about Usopp'n. King of lies probably faked his muscles.


You can't fake a six pack


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp's Herackles'n outfit is just... I can't put it into words. Fucking awesome is too lame.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> Usopp's Herackles'n outfit is just... *I can't put it into words.* Fucking awesome is too lame.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUc9FlUP-7g[/YOUTUBE]


How about music?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> Usopp's Herackles'n outfit is just... I can't put it into words. Fucking awesome is too lame.



I know what you mean. His design is just, godly.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

Pretty sure that Smoker has to be at least a Vice Admiral by now.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

$Naruto19$ said:


> Pretty sure that Smoker has to be at least a Vice Admiral by now.



You mean at best.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2010)

smoker is prob the next admiral...you fucking guys...



Anyway just saw the spoilers for the first time today



My body was NOT ready....


----------



## diesirea (Sep 28, 2010)

"Usopp: Sorry, but I
Usopp: Have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!


Oda has done it again... Usopp is still a liar )


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Ussop wank is rightfully deserved, best appearance of the crew only maybe Franky could rival it...


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

I say Smoker will be the new admiral.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> You mean at best.





Yes.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 28, 2010)

Awesome spoilers 

So Zorro will only use 2 swords now?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

What's with the shitty imposters?


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You can't fake a six pack


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Higawa said:


> Awesome spoilers
> 
> So Zorro will only use 2 swords now?



He very likely didn't lose an arm.....


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What's with the shitty imposters?


Those are the new designs of the crew 

Come on...Nami with long hair?

A buff Ussop?

Those are the imposters


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 28, 2010)

won't smoker stay the same rank, he rejected a promotion before because he wanted to be free to do whatever he wanted, right?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Zaru said:


> What's with the shitty imposters?



They're the post Timeskip Straw Hats, what do they look like?


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> You can't fake a six pack



CGI disagrees with you. Fanky might too. Probably built himself some perfect ones.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> I say Smoker will be the new admiral.



                 .


----------



## Felix (Sep 28, 2010)

Fucking Usopp, the only one that did indeed grow


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> CGI disagrees with you. Fanky might too. Probably built himself some perfect ones.



Considering his likely size, he'll need a 48pack


----------



## DeIdeal (Sep 28, 2010)

HOLY SHIT
If Oda hadn't said that Usopp will be the weakest member forever, I'd have no doubt that he's at least Sanji level now. That look is cool.

And I still think there's a chance he'll move up in the "power levels" quite a bit more than some other Mugiwara.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> Fucking Usopp, the only one that did indeed grow


how could you miss Franky


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Felix said:


> Fucking Usopp, the only one that did indeed grow



How could you miss Nami and Robin?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

DeIdeal said:


> HOLY SHIT
> If Oda hadn't said that Usopp will be the weakest member forever, I'd have no doubt that he's at least Sanji level now. That look is cool.



Why?

Because he has smaller muscles then Don Krieg and he took out some fodder?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanji, Nami, Robin and Usopp are looking really fantastic. The other looks great as well


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Sanji, Nami, Robin and Usopp are looking really fantastic. The other looks great as well



Is AP down? I can't get in.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Ya it's down


----------



## death1217 (Sep 28, 2010)

luffy has smaller muscles than krieg hell even aokiji has smaller muscles than krieg


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:
			
		

> ?: Rayleigh... Half a year ago... Returned. He's definitely waiting anxiously for you on Sabaondy



What's that supposed to mean? Rayleigh and Luffy trained for only 1 1/2 years. Or Rayleigh taught him the basics in 1 1/2 and Luffy improved on his own in the last 6 months? Or did Luffy spent half a year on Amazon Lily, you know what I mean


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

death1217 said:


> luffy has smaller muscles than krieg hell even aokiji has smaller muscles than krieg


\


That's my point. How one's muscles look means nothing.


----------



## Saiko (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Rayleigh and Luffy trained for only 1 1/2 years. Or Rayleigh taught him the basics in 1 1/2 and Luffy improved on his own in the last 6 months? Or did Luffy spent half a year on Amazon Lily, you know what I mean



It's meaning that Luffy will have an Ability where Rayleigh will go .. "Oh ! I didnt teach him that ! "


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

But it still means he's grown stronger.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

foolish said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Rayleigh and Luffy trained for only 1 1/2 years. Or Rayleigh taught him the basics in 1 1/2 and Luffy improved on his own in the last 6 months? Or did Luffy spent half a year on Amazon Lily, you know what I mean



Yeah,I think that in the last 6 months he survived and trained on his own.

This should be..interesting..


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> Is AP down? I can't get in.



Yep seems like it... And that means no Aohige to explain all the stuff


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Since when have muscles mattered at all in One Piece?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Teach said:


> But it still means he's grown stronger.



Well, duh. Of course he's stronger overall. And just to be clear, i'm not saying he isn't some powerhouse (though that's probably unlikely), i'm just saying his actions so far in this chapter don't really mean anything one way or the other


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

No matter if Usopp has grown muscles... he still will be the sniper and Zoro and Sanji will outclass him in every term of base skills


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> No matter if Usopp has grown muscles... he still will be the sniper and Zoro and Sanji will outclass him in every term of base skills


Well given that Zoro trained with "THE STRONGEST SWORDSMAN IN THE WORLD" and Sanji had to fight through 100 Okama masters including Emperio(right?), it just doesn't compare to a guy in a beetle suit


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> No matter if Usopp has grown muscles... he still will be the sniper and Zoro and Sanji will outclass him in every term of base skills



Obviously

But maybe he's more durable now (not in the sense of taking lots of damage - he's always been good at that - but rather not getting the shit beaten out of him all the time)


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well given that Zoro trained with "THE STRONGEST SWORDSMAN IN THE WORLD" and Sanji had to fight through 100 Okama masters including Emperio(right?), it just doesn't compare to a guy in a beetle suit



Hey,hey,you are talking about "Bronze" Herculess'n here..


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

True that... First of all we have to see their abilities


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy... for half a year, left alone in an island full of hot virgins. That lucky bastard. The kid has become a man now. But knowing him, he probably didn't do shit


----------



## kratos211 (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> No matter if Usopp has grown muscles... he still will be the sniper and Zoro and Sanji will outclass him in every term of base skills



everyone has things they can and can't do. qouted for true from sanji himself


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp will be stronger thats obvious.  But he will still be a tier below Luffy Zoro Sanji.  He'll be on the tier now with brooke and franky


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Luffy... for half a year, left alone in an island full of hot virgins. That lucky bastard.



Aaaa..I am pretty damned sure he was still on the deathtrap island all of that time..


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Still sad that Zoro is the only one who isn't in this chapter.


----------



## foolish (Sep 28, 2010)

I doubt any strength powerup will help Usopp'n much, if he doesn't stop being a frickin' coward.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Usopp will be stronger thats obvious.  But he will still be a tier below Luffy Zoro Sanji.  He'll be on the tier now with brooke and franky



Agreed. IMO it's like this:

Top

Luffy
Zoro
Sanji

Mid

Franky
Usopp
Brooke

Bottom

Chopper
Robin
Nami


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Hey,hey,you are talking about "Bronze" Herculess'n here..



Deal with it'n!


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Luffy... for half a year, left alone in an island full of hot virgins. That lucky bastard. The kid has become a man now. But knowing him, he probably didn't do shit



I thought he was still on that island with the changing weather.


----------



## kratos211 (Sep 28, 2010)

no zoro= boring chapter for me


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Luffy... for half a year, left alone in an island full of hot virgins. That lucky bastard. The kid has become a man now. But knowing him, he probably didn't do shit



He wasn't on AL.



kratos211 said:


> no zoro= boring chapter for me



You = crappy fan.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

kratos211 said:


> no zoro= boring chapter for me



The whole freaking ID and war arc was boring in your eyes?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn it was only a matter of  before ChocolateBar999's sig to finally be removed, now I weep.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm still seeing Brooke blitzing Ussop, i mean he was faster than even Franky before being able to see the exchange between Zoro and Ryuuma...

Not sure what Chopper has done in regard to controlling MP so that will be the deciding factor to see if he may still be ahead of Ussop.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 28, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Aaaa..I am pretty damned sure he was still on the deathtrap island all of that time..


Aww... that sucks, way to spoil my fun. The kid has reached adulthood, make him a man Oda!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Damn it was only a matter of  before ChocolateBar999's sig to finally be removed, now I weep.


It was npund to happen eventually 

Oh well back to the drawing board


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Agreed. IMO it's like this:
> 
> Top
> 
> ...



chopper depends on his form he is in... When he is in monster point he is prob on the same level of  sanji..


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Agreed. IMO it's like this:
> 
> Top
> 
> ...



lol at ussop being a tier higher than Robin.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> chopper depends on his form he is in... When he is in monster point he is prob on the same level of  sanji..



Which means close to or equal to Zoro


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow....Nami's hair.........

Excuse me for the next twenty minutes .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wow....Nami's hair.........
> 
> Excuse me for the next twenty minutes .



Why are you looking at her hair?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Why are you looking at her hair?



I asked myself the same.


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Wow....Nami's hair.........
> 
> Excuse me for the next twenty minutes .


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> lol at ussop being a tier higher than Robin.



Like I said before. If what Usopp said holds true, then I see no reason why he wouldn't be stronger than Robin. He said that he had now left the bottom 3 of the crew. If he left, who replaces him? The magnitude of her own dream in comparison to Usopp's makes apparent that he will sooner or later (why the hell not now of all times) be stronger than her. He will be the best in his own *fighting oriented* field. Simple as that.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

I find this way she looks......realy hot . I dunno .

When we get a full size pic of her boobs , I will look on them as well , no need to be hasty


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

kratos211 said:


> no zoro= boring chapter for me


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 28, 2010)

It makes her look more sexy


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami deftinely looks over 9000 times more sexy with her new design. Longer hair, bigger boobs, and she's deftinely no virgin anymore.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Like I said before. If what Usopp said holds true, then I see no reason why he wouldn't be stronger than Robin. He said that he had now left the bottom 3 of the crew. If he left, who replaces him? The magnitude of her own dream in comparison to Usopp's makes apparent that he will sooner or later (why the hell not now of all times) be stronger than her. He will be the best in his own *fighting oriented* field. Simple as that.



Can't the same be said of Sanji? His dream really is small scale compared to some of the others. Look at all the high tier snipers Usopp has to match like Van Auger and Yasopp but we never even heard of a high tier cook. Sanji has been turned into a gag character as of late anyway I would have no problem with Usopp taking his place as part of the monster trio.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Why can't you all just accept that all nine of them have become stronger in their own regard, so the crew's hierarchy hasn't changed?

As a fan of every character, and as a person, I find that to be the best.


----------



## Godammit (Sep 28, 2010)

They all look fucking cool especially Ussop en frankie


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Nami deftinely looks over 9000 times more sexy with her new design. Longer hair, bigger boobs, and she's deftinely no virgin anymore.



You think she gave it away to grandpa nerds? goofs.


----------



## Godammit (Sep 28, 2010)

I see the spoiler provider said something about Zoro's arm...What about it ?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Can't the same be said of Sanji? His dream really is small scale compared to some of the others. Look at all the high tier snipers Usopp has to match like Van Auger and Yasopp but we never even heard of a high tier cook. Sanji has been turned into a gag character as of late anyway I would have no problem with Usopp taking his place as part of the monster trio.



Yeah Usopp will fight peoplelike Jabura now. Sniper against martial artist.

And of course he will be the rival of Zoro now.

Wel... JUST NO.


----------



## Teach (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Why can't you all just accept that all nine of them have become stronger in their own regard, so the crew's hierarchy hasn't changed?
> 
> As a fan of every character, and as a person, I find that to be the best.



Some of the crew are bound to have grown more than some other. Usopp is probably one of those. Brook, Chopper and Robin probably developed the least.


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Godammit said:


> I see the spoiler provider said something about Zoro's arm...What about it ?



I guess you missed the raging debate about whether or not his left arm is missing.  Go back and read some of the posts, it gets kinda intense.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> It makes her look more sexy



Amen brother . Care to lend me a _hand _?


----------



## Godammit (Sep 28, 2010)

Fei said:


> I guess you missed the raging debate about whether or not his left arm is missing.  Go back and read some of the posts, it gets kinda intense.



Oh ....It looks like it's kinda thin, but then again it would be unlogical for Oda to rip his arm off, so no I dont think its ripped off.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow everyone looks great! i'd say Ussop, Zoro, and Franky seem to have the most change. I wonder how the other characters in the story will look. I wonder if coby has grown even bigger.
Really? you guys have not seen any new fighting skills of any of them and you are arguing over BS? just enjoy the new designs. You're getting  serious and killing the mood bigtime.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (59 members and 95 guests)
Millennium Creed, Blue_Panter_Ninja, Ciupy, Malumultimus, God Movement+, KiShiDo, Hiphop, Oxtopus, ragnara, Audible Phonetics, frenchmax, yxg111, StrawHatCrew, Indignant Guile, ChocolateBar999, Blaze, Speednut, kratos211, Aeon, The Mouthy Merc, Blackstaff, Ultimate Luffy, sadino, San Juan Wolf, NewAgeHero, Godammit, Dr.Majestic, Shiyojin, kosoku, Fei, Saiko, KazeYama, maseoz, raziu, IceColdBeer, JonnyCake, KidTony, trigimon, Mizukage Hitsugaya 10, NyXpun, Felix, afro luffy, Daryoon, Nic, Maedhros, SiNi5T3R, Dirzzt, Volture, WorstUsernameEver, oricon


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

That's nothing compared to AP? Why is it down? I have to read Aohige's translations and explanations


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> You think she gave it away to grandpa nerds? goofs.



Hey, it's not like she had no other choice, those old bastards wouldn't leave her alone until she *persuade* them. Besides, you think all she did was training for the last two years?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Can't the same be said of Sanji? His dream really is small scale compared to some of the others. Look at all the high tier snipers Usopp has to match like Van Auger and Yasopp but we never even heard of a high tier cook. Sanji has been turned into a gag character as of late anyway I would have no problem with Usopp taking his place as part of the monster trio.



Not so much. His placement in the crew tier list is pretty much set in stone. He's among the 3 strongest members of the crew. There's no disputing that much. Usopp's and anyone else (barring the trio) have more loose placements and therefore there is room for shifts.

But the chapter isn't even out yet, so I think I'll leave the topic on this note.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 28, 2010)

Godammit said:


> Oh ....It looks like it's kinda thin, *but then again it would be unlogical for Oda to rip his arm off*, so no I dont think its ripped off.



Spock? Is that you?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

i would laugh so hard if oda pulls out the "it was just an inflatable body" with ussop. that would be such an epic troll. the shit storm would be so juicy. 



Millennium Creed said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 154 (59 members and 95 guests)
> Millennium Creed, Blue_Panter_Ninja, Ciupy, Malumultimus, God Movement+,  KiShiDo, Hiphop, Oxtopus, ragnara, Audible Phonetics, frenchmax,  yxg111, StrawHatCrew, Indignant Guile, ChocolateBar999, Blaze, Speednut,  kratos211, Aeon, The Mouthy Merc, Blackstaff, Ultimate Luffy, sadino,  San Juan Wolf, NewAgeHero, Godammit, Dr.Majestic, Shiyojin, kosoku, Fei,  Saiko, KazeYama, maseoz, raziu, IceColdBeer, JonnyCake, KidTony,  trigimon, Mizukage Hitsugaya 10, NyXpun, Felix, afro luffy, Daryoon,  Nic, Maedhros, SiNi5T3R, Dirzzt, Volture, WorstUsernameEver, oricon


does it really matter how popular it is right now? lets just enjoy the awesomeness.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> You think she gave it away to grandpa nerds? goofs.



You wouldn't believe the _toys _old people have lying around


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

Over 1000 pages.

Robin looks hot.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Isn't monster trio just a fan designation? Sure during Shabondy they were the 3 strongest but I really expect the power levels to have evened out greatly after the time skip. Also I expect more team fighting, just going by the training they got only Zoro and Luffy really took it to the next level in terms of pure combat training. Sanji is becoming a much better cook but I think in terms of combat power Usopp has grown the most out of everyone. 

No reason Usopp can't fight guys on Sanji's level using his new physical strengths, weapons, and intelligence.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Nothing about Nami's sexy main ? I am dissapoint BPN


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol @ Chopper being tricked by the fake Sanji and Zoro.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp looks awesome.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Nothing about Nami's sexy main ? I am dissapoint BPN



Hancock and Nami are fine too.:ho


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Prepare for chopper to show a mastered monster point


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Hancock and Nami are fine too.:ho



But Nami's hotness has just leveled up to Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth levels


----------



## Zaru (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Isn't monster trio just a fan designation?



It's been like that since ages.

Enies Lobby nailed it officially with Luffy taking on the strongest guy, Sanji and Zoro taking on the considerably weaker but still strong foes with less difficulty, and the rest of the strawhats fighting cp9 members of very similar strength.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

just now i noticed brooks guitar is a shark.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

god i cant believe this is happening guys.

we made it. we made it 

Ussop is so badass, i dont care what tier he is, he has clearly grown, even lower tier in the pirate kings ship is godly.

remember that people.

chopper mistaking the imposters, lol. the whole scenario of this chapter is confusing
a little...but i cant wait to see it all unfold squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Isn't monster trio just a fan designation? Sure during Shabondy they were the 3 strongest but I really expect the power levels to have evened out greatly after the time skip. Also I expect more team fighting, just going by the training they got only Zoro and Luffy really took it to the next level in terms of pure combat training. Sanji is becoming a much better cook but I think in terms of combat power Usopp has grown the most out of everyone.
> 
> No reason Usopp can't fight guys on Sanji's level using his new physical strengths, weapons, and intelligence.



It was mentioned at some point in the manga, I'm sure. So no new or old Straw Hat will replace Sanji as a member of he Trio. Oda didn't put together the whole super-powered techniques they only have for nothing (Gear 2nd, Asura, Diable Jambe). Sanji didn't fight the 3rd Strongest enemy arc after arc for nothing either. Luffy and Zoro will never be too far off Sanji.

Usopp is a character that has been growing through and through since he was first introduced, it's like Oda had set him up for shifts in the crew. I'm fairly certain he's going to jump up the ladder, but not so much that he's now able to fight Sanji level opponents. He'd get curbed, simple and plain.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> But Nami's hotness has just leveled up to Perfectly Ultimate Great Moth levels



redheads can be very horny too.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

Enies lobby was a while ago. Since then you have Zoro clearly over shadowing Sanji with his sacrifice vs. Kuma, Zoro being part of the Supernovas, Zoro training with Mihawk etc. It seems like a shift to monster duo parallel of Roger and Raleigh or Shanks and Beckman with the other crew all being more or less the same level.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Isn't monster trio just a fan designation? Sure during Shabondy they were the 3 strongest but I really expect the power levels to have evened out greatly after the time skip. Also I expect more team fighting, just going by the training they got only Zoro and Luffy really took it to the next level in terms of pure combat training. Sanji is becoming a much better cook but I think in terms of combat power Usopp has grown the most out of everyone.
> 
> No reason Usopp can't fight guys on Sanji's level using his new physical strengths, weapons, and intelligence.



Yeah it is a fan-made thing without solif proof after 500 chapters... Look what Usopp says to it...

lightning shock

So Sanji will fall back and the rivaly with Zoro will die... Usopp will take his spot and will be able to repell attacks from Oars and so on. Sanji will be the one amazed by him together with the rest and all.

Sanji will run away and Usopp will take the spot with Zoro and Luffy as main force.

Truly... Do you read the last 500 chapters of character development and relationships?


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy shit, I just realized something terrible.

I couldn't be arsed to read the last 40 pages thoroughly, but I did see mention of people laughing at the fact that Chopper thought the fake Zoro and Sanji were the real ones.

But look at the panel again: look at what he's holding in his hand...

Chopper...


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Enies lobby was a while ago. Since then you have Zoro clearly over shadowing Sanji with his sacrifice vs. Kuma, Zoro being part of the Supernovas, Zoro training with Mihawk etc. It seems like a shift to monster duo parallel of Roger and Raleigh or Shanks and Beckman with the other crew all being more or less the same level.



Are you trying to bash Sanji?

Besides the sacrafice, which Sanji would do on his own as well, both have eactly the same feats in TB

And 99 Okamas + Iva are a complete joke against super awesome MIhawk.

But Hercules was able to won Iva and 99 Okamas for sure

Read SA once again and tell me who was attacikng with Zoro and Luffy and who was running away with Franky and Brook at the beginning.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> But look at the panel again: look at what he's holding in his hand...
> 
> Chopper...



What                           ?


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.

Chopper's blind.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 28, 2010)

All Nami did was grow her hair out longer but DAMN she looks a lot better with longer hair.  Robin's still pretty hot of course (no one can take that away from her) but I'm really not liking the Crocodile hairdo she's got now.  

But damn, no Zoro this chapter.  The awesomeness of his transformation actually needed a chapter of it's own...or his dumb ass got lost again.  Sucks to have to wait another week to see if that missing arm is real or an illusion.  I'm 99% sure that he's still got his arm (Shanks, FFS!) but that 1% uncertainty spread over another week is gonna be tough.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.



WAT...........


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.



Chopper has used walking sticks before.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.



hahaha

i thought this...


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.


 Gave me a small laugh.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Enies lobby was a while ago. Since then you have Zoro clearly over shadowing Sanji with his sacrifice vs. Kuma,


Sanji was also ready to make that sacrifice, Zoro cheap shotted him from behind and knocked him out so he couldnt.



> Zoro being part of the Supernovas,


Zoro was already a famous bounty hunter before joining the strawhats, Sanji was simply a badass Chef. Also Zoro has had 2 bounties so far, Sanji has only had 1 and his first one surpasses Zoro's first by 17 million. Bounties dont matter though, Even Robins is higher than Sanji's and we all know he is stronger.



> Zoro training with Mihawk etc.


And Sanji is being trained by 99 Newkama Kenpo masters which include Ivankov, a Revolutionary Leader. A guy who can match a Shichibukai(Kuma) in battle and implied that he may even be superior to him.



> It seems like a shift to monster duo parallel of Roger and Raleigh or  Shanks and Beckman with the other crew all being more or less the same  level.


I doubt it. Sanji will always be able to hang.


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

HEy I just noticed that I had made a post in spoiler thread by mistake ... Sorry guys :/


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.



oh looooooooooooooord what's happening ? 
Zoro lost an eye and an arm.
Chopper is blind
Franky lost his suuuuuupa. 

What in god's name is happening to Mugiwara's ?

Muscle Usopp is BADASS!!!


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> He has a walking stick that he's using to tap the area in front of him.
> 
> Chopper's blind.



But then how would Chopper even noticed the fake Sanji and Zoro, unless their voices were similar to the real ones. But if Chopper is blind, then that's fucking shitty....


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

i wonder what kind of fuel franky is using now


----------



## lo0p (Sep 28, 2010)

Usopp's got the same build as Ace now.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Twas a great day it was today


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky looks much bigger then brook now. Zoro looks like Rayleigh all he's missing is the glasses. Ussop looks awesome, and hopefully he becomes a mid tier SH.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> But then how would Chopper even noticed the fake Sanji and Zoro, unless their voices were similar to the real ones. But if Chopper is blind, then that's fucking shitty....


He mastered Mantra, that's how. He sees with his "spiritual eyes", not with his real eyes!


----------



## valerian (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> i wonder what kind of fuel franky is using now



When he finally gets some Cola his hair will grow back.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro has 1 eye


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Franky's new fuel is banana's.


----------



## Eremit (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> i wonder what kind of fuel franky is using now


kerosine

So, evryone is a cripple now, is it? WB was crippled, shanks is crippled, zoro is crippled and chopper is blind!? wtf


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

I think zoro has his eye closed. And about the arm... Mihawk wouldn't fight Shanks because he lost an arm. I really don't see him cutting off Zoro's arm. TBH he sees the potential in Zoro I don't think he would disable him.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

So it looks asif the next SH could actually be Perona.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> So it looks asif the next SH could actually be Perona.


why is that?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Who the hell is that fat fuck?


----------



## Klue (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Who the hell is that fat fuck?



Looks like Luffy really stuffed himself.


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

Next SH is ganna be a Giant


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

I dont think zoro lost his arm

The picture looks like he is just holding it behind his back

pretty sure that eye is gone though


----------



## corsair (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Who the hell is that fat fuck?



You mean fake Luffy?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Did some of the Straw Hats get stronger or weaker during the two year timeskip!? I also highly doubt Chopper developed Haki and Mantra while being blind. He is just using the walking stick for the heck of it. Besides, his eyes would look different if he was blind. My inner Chopper fanboy refuses to accept this.


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

franky lost his metal nose :amazed


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 28, 2010)

I want an armless, eyeless Zoro. Makes his badass level over some large number.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

LuFfY UzAmAkI said:


> So it looks asif the next SH could actually be Perona.



Perona is not mentioned at all in the pics we have.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Next SH better be a chick


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Hanocock is in this chapter, maybe she is the next SH.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ussop looks so fucking awesome.


Nami and Robin look so fucking hot

Sanji looks like he's gonna be fucking some women.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Hancock was in a color pic.. I still think she is NN.


----------



## notme (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> But then how would Chopper even noticed the fake Sanji and Zoro, unless their voices were similar to the real ones. But if Chopper is blind, then that's fucking shitty....


This actually makes more sense if Chopper is blind since the "crew" look nothing like the originals ("Robin" ... ugh...)  Chopper wouldn't have to recognize them by their voice if they are making a commotion by using SH names.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I want an armless, eyeless Zoro. Makes his badass level over some large number.


Then how would he perform his santouryuu?


----------



## sk3tos (Sep 28, 2010)

Can't wait to read the chapter


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro looks like he has a ponytail now, the way his hair is combed back and how he has that 1 strand sticking out makes it look like he does.

Ponytail+Scar on left eye+Bandana+Green Open shirt=A fuckin badass Zoro, I can't wait till we see him with the bandana on


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

> Then how would he perform his santouryuu?


^ his feet


----------



## The man with a pigeon (Sep 28, 2010)

Oook, now the wait weeks to see how others(Moria, Coby, Smoker etc.) have changed..


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Then how would he perform his santouryuu?



He'll hold the third sword with his dick.


----------



## Volture (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> He'll hold the third sword with his dick.


So he.. trained his dick with Mihawk..?


EDIT: Unless his third sword IS his dick .


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> He'll hold the third sword with his dick.



Impossible.


Zoro's package can't bend.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> So he.. trained his dick with Mihawk..?



Well I mean perona isnt bad looking right?


----------



## Butt Hole lol (Sep 28, 2010)

I wish Oda made Nami wear small ass shorts like in the Shiki movie...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Since when have muscles mattered at all in One Piece?



since when Ace blocked Akainu Magma fist with his six pack. o wait


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Impossible.
> 
> 
> Zoro's package can't bend.



No but he can put the hilt in his urethra.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 28, 2010)

Long hair Nami looks hot as fuck.  Not liking Crocodile hair Robin too much, though.


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Perona is not mentioned at all in the pics we have.



My bad someone was talking about her  going with  Zoro and saying thats who Sanji was talking about over at OM.

Still though it seems Hancock is saying her goodbyes which would rule her out.


----------



## Pipe (Sep 28, 2010)

Volture said:


> Then how would he perform his santouryuu?



Franky will make him a cyborg arm


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

People still think Perona's gonna join?


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

^its not like anything should have changed in four weeks of no one piece.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't get why people are such dicks, they take pics of half the chapter and then stop. These spoilers have only satiated me for half the day I need more info.


----------



## NyXpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Chopper isnt blind - Luffy and Chopper always have the running gag of being oblivious to things/ the stupidest tricks/etc


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> ^its not like anything should have changed in four weeks of no one piece.



You would think that people had more sense even after all the debates we've had on the topic.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Chopper is on drugs.. look at the pupils.. Chopper grew up with those uncivilized people that taught him bad ways.

Where is the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Sep 28, 2010)

lo0p said:


> Long hair Nami looks hot as fuck.  Not liking Crocodile hair Robin too much, though.






I'm a bit  meh on Nami's hair .... it just doesn't look right to me  . maybe when she gets  a chance to style it more .  Until then I find myself missing short haired Nami .


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

after 13 years.
and nearly 600 chapters.

people better get used to the change......and life in general


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Zoro lost the eye but with color of observation you don't need it.  There are war panels where Mihawk is fighting with his eyes closed.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I don't get why people are such dicks, they take pics of half the chapter and then stop. These spoilers have only satiated me for half the day I need more info.


I could see why you would call them dicks. What with all their illegal scanning uploading as they provide them for free and all.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> I could see why you would call them dicks. What with all their illegal scanning uploading as they provide them for free and all.



Some people could have an issue with the illegal part , but it's not like 50-70 % f the fanbase would even buy / read OP / know it even exists otherwise .

edit : I didn't notice what the complaint was about , sorry


----------



## Space (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn Usopp. Lucky bastard.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

If OP was a continuous manga here I would have bought it.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> I could see why you would call them dicks. What with all their illegal scanning uploading as they provide them for free and all.



I value people who scan but people who get early copies for whatever reason have no point in not sharing. Especially since they like OP enough to post pics in the first place why not post them all.


----------



## Fei (Sep 28, 2010)

Most of the people in this thread have probably read the OP manga and watched the OP anime for years without supporting it monetarily at all (I've bought a few volumes of the manga, albeit not many).  The people scanning this stuff are breaking copyright law and likely risking their jobs assuming they work in the publishing industry.  You can't complain about them ffs.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

It probably makes it easier to defend themselves if they get caught if they only post a few small pictures. As time goes by more and more pics can be posted because it'll be less easy to find the guy posting them.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I value people who scan but people who get early copies for whatever reason have no point in not sharing. Especially since they like OP enough to post pics in the first place why not post them all.



These people are either actual Jump employees or people in the printing/distributing business . It would end very , very badly for them if it ever came out and if they would release whole chapters on tuesday , you can bet your ass someone from the higher ups would notice eventualy .


----------



## Ewing4686 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looking at the spoiler pics for the color page, I'm not sure where the debate comes from on whether or not Zoro still has his left arm. It's pretty obvious it got cut off from the elbow down, he still has the forearm portion where the bandanna is tied, but after that it's just an empty sleeve, most likely lost it as part of his training with Mihawk, I would have to say that is the most unexpected change in character design in my opinion.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 28, 2010)

Butt Hole lol said:


> Next SH is ganna be a Giant



lol


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Ewing4686 said:


> Looking at the spoiler pics for the color page, I'm not sure where the debate comes from on whether or not Zoro still has his left arm. It's pretty obvious it got cut off from the elbow down, he still has the forearm portion where the bandanna is tied, but after that it's just an empty sleeve, most likely lost it as part of his training with Mihawk, I would have to say that is the most unexpected change in character design in my opinion.



Do we wanna bet our accounts that Zoro still has both of his arms?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I don't get why people are such dicks, they take pics of half the chapter and then stop. These spoilers have only satiated me for half the day I need more info.


Issue #44 of WSJ isn't out yet, and given that they're starting to crackdown on providers it makes sense for them not to want to unveil the whole thing.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Ewing4686 said:


> Looking at the spoiler pics for the color page, I'm not sure where the debate comes from on whether or not Zoro still has his left arm. *It's pretty obvious it got cut off from the elbow down*, he still has the forearm portion where the bandanna is tied, but after that it's just an empty sleeve, most likely lost it as part of his training with Mihawk, I would have to say that is the most unexpected change in character design in my opinion.



No. Its not.

If it was, there would not be such a heated discussion about it.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> No. Its not.
> 
> If it was, there would not be such a heated discussion about it.



People don't understand a simple optical illusion


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> People don't understand a simple optical illusion



Indeed. Its like looking at a boat with wheels glued on and being 100% sure its a car.

Not good.


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2010)

Is chopper really blind or is it BS speculation?!?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

He is not blind...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2010)

Eternity said:


> He is not blind...



Oh, that's great. I don't know why people make such retarded rumors.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

zoro lost his arm scenario 1:
after being trained by mihawk, zoro challenged mihawk (or vice-versa) to a fight to death and to see who the strongest swordsman really is. it was a brutal fight and zoro won but ended up being scarred for life (lost his right arm and left eye). 

zoro lost his arm scenario 2:
zoro lost his arm saving someone's life (perona/ mihawk). 


zoro lost his arm scenario 3:
lost his arm during training.


you heard it here first, folks.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> zoro lost his arm scenario 1:
> after being trained by mihawk, zoro challenged mihawk (or vice-versa) to a fight to death and to see who the strongest swordsman really is. it was a brutal fight and zoro won but ended up being scarred for life (lost his right arm and left eye).
> 
> zoro lost his arm scenario 2:
> ...



You should stop readin OP


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 28, 2010)

i agree now

i Zoomed in and you can see Zoro's hand grippin what must be his third sword

what happened to apforums


----------



## Ewing4686 (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Do we wanna bet our accounts that Zoro still has both of his arms?





Eternity said:


> No. Its not.
> 
> If it was, there would not be such a heated discussion about it.



One other point I forgot to mention is based on that picture, Zoro is shown with only has 2 swords instead of his usual 3 for santoryu, which gives more credibility to the likelihood of him only having one arm now. While I will admit that there isn't 100% certainty based on that pic alone, this, plus the other points I mentioned in my previous post all make it seem likely that he is missing a good portion of his left arm. Sorry if I offended anyone, but this is again just my opinion based on the evidence given thus far.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Neomaster121 said:


> i agree now
> 
> i Zoomed in and you can see Zoro's hand grippin what must be his third sword
> 
> what happened to apforums



It is broken down... Too many lurkers went to it...


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> It is broken down... Too many lurkers went to it...



fml 

go out to work nm the forums fine come back and its destroyed

ah well just happy ops back with more pics


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> You should stop readin OP


problem?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 28, 2010)

Ewing4686 said:


> One other point I forgot to mention is based on that picture, Zoro is shown with only has 2 swords instead of his usual 3 for santoryu, which gives more credibility to the likelihood of him only having one arm now. While I will admit that there isn't 100% certainty based on that pic alone, this, plus the other points I mentioned in my previous post all make it seem likely that he is missing a good portion of his left arm. Sorry if I offended anyone, but this is again just my opinion based on the evidence given thus far.



Look once again... Luffy's right leg is in front of Zoro's lower arm as well. So we see shit

BTW try this as well





Jizznificent said:


> problem?



No... But you have problem not udnerstanding a manga


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda knows how to surprise us, but lobbing off the arm of the second most popular strawhat is just to extreme for a hug franchise like OP.

sure we know it didnt stop shanks.

sure we know it wouldnt stop zoro.

but come on use your common sense people, if zoro's arm is cut off, why the FUCK.
would he have the rest of the sleeve dangling all over the place!?!?

amputee's roll up the shirt to the point where the arms cut off, not leave the shirt flapping all over the shot.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> lol



My sig says Hi             .


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

You people are pretty sure of yourself about Zoro's arm being there, but I don't think anyone's arguing that his arm "would" be behind Luffy - no shit - the thing is his shoulder is a third of the size of his other arm's shoulder. Your shoulder don't GO anywhere, no matter where you position your arm. So if Zoro does indeed have two arms, Oda did a terrible job at drawing it.



Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Oh, that's great. I don't know why people make such retarded rumors.



Because he was fooled by the fake Straw Hats and he's holding his walking stick in such a way that doesn't actually aid him in walking. If the speculation is "retarded' then why did you have to ASK if it were real or not, retard?


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

People , let's lay off the name calling , I mean the break was suposed to harden us , not turn us all whiny . (not targeted at anyone specific)


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> but come on use your common sense people, if zoro's arm is cut off, why the FUCK.
> would he have the rest of the sleeve dangling all over the place!?!?
> 
> amputee's roll up the shirt to the point where the arms cut off, not leave the shirt flapping all over the shot.



Yup. No characters in One Piece have sleeves dangling all over the place.

Just Blackbeard.

And Kid.

And Bege.

And every single HQ-ranked marine.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

zoro's arm i can understand but chopper blind.


i came here to enjoy discussion, not witness retardation in its natural habitat


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Oda _does _seem to have a fetish of people not actualy wearing their arms in their sleeves .


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> You people are pretty sure of yourself about Zoro's arm being there, but I don't think anyone's arguing that his arm "would" be behind Luffy - no shit - the thing is his shoulder is a third of the size of his other arm's shoulder. Your shoulder don't GO anywhere, no matter where you position your arm. So if Zoro does indeed have two arms, Oda did a terrible job at drawing it.


Suppose Zoro did lose an arm over the timeskip. Would Oda announce it in a poorly drawn cover page without including Zoro in the actual chapter? Wouldn't he hide the lost arm on the cover page, and then make a big deal about it in the actual chapter when Zoro finally appears?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Yup. No characters in One Piece have sleeves dangling all over the place.
> 
> Just Blackbeard.
> 
> ...



all of which are'nt amputee's dude.

its not about sleeves its about how amputee's wear shirts.

if his bandana was tied where it was cut off, it would taper a lot thinner. You know Oda is probably trolling us all mega hard right now.

and i see what your saying about people wearing jackets over their shoulders....but zoro's kinda inside his shirt there...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously guys, this is argument is nothing to lose an arm over


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

The man drew Crocodile with two hands , not like he hasn't done a booboo in the past .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> The man drew Crocodile with two hands , not like he hasn't done a booboo in the past .


That was intentional 

DO NOT MOCK HIS GENIUS!


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Man if sogeking is dead I'll never forgive oda


----------



## Daryoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Surely Zorro's appearance is just drawing on the whole Ronin image?

And who cares anyway? BROOK IS EVEN MORE SLASH THAN EVER BEFORE!! Well, Slash with a feather boa...


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Woah you guys are getting pretty heated. I got dibs on the poll thread about Zoro's arm. We will put everyone on record for this one. Noone is stupid for thinking either way, I could see both sides being right so we shall see, even though I lean towards him having the arm.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Daryoon said:


> Surely Zorro's appearance is just drawing on the whole Ronin image?
> 
> And who cares anyway? BROOK IS EVEN MORE SLASH THAN EVER BEFORE!! Well, Slash with a feather boa...


Brook is the offspring of Jimmy Hendrix and Slash


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> No... But you have problem not udnerstanding a manga


damn, i was only playing and your already getting all defensive. 

i don't really want to make a big deal outta this so whatever...


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

so Hancock says" I think ill be a great wife" do you think that means that luffy agreed to marry her?


I could totally see it happening off screen and as part of a time skip


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Nah, she is probably still just delusional. I wonder if it means she will head to SA with Luffy though................and join the crew.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Whether something does or doesn't seem logical or a good progression for the story is sort of void in the presence of actual pictures. You guys are looking at Zoro missing an arm and chalking it up to a mistake by Oda just because you don't like the change. What holds more water?

<You> His arm isn't missing - that'd be silly.
<Me> His arm is missing - it's not there.

Yeah, Oda forgot Franky's hair, which eye Sanji had covered, and Zoro's entire left arm on the colored page that's introducing their new designs to us.

I'm not saying it's certain, I'm saying that's currently the closest to the truth.

Chopper's blindness was just speculation on my part. I'm not saying he is, I was just presenting the possibility given the contents of his panel.

Seriously, there are people who think Hancock or Jimbei will join the Straw Hats - I'm not presenting the dumbest theories here.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 28, 2010)

Why must someone call another person's theory dumb? You can disagree without being disagreeable people, grow up and cut out the bullshit.


----------



## Halibel (Sep 28, 2010)

woah woah woah woah what happened to franky


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

For all we know, Chopper's walking stick could actually be a weapon. Besides, how would he become blind? He was pretty safe in Toriono Kingdom. Chopper's eyes look the same as they did two years ago. As for Zoro, calm down people. If Zoro lost his arm, I'm sure Franky can replace it with a new arm.


----------



## bah21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Whether something does or doesn't seem logical or a good progression for the story is sort of void in the presence of actual pictures. You guys are looking at Zoro missing an arm and chalking it up to a mistake by Oda just because you don't like the change. What holds more water?
> 
> <You> His arm isn't missing - that'd be silly.
> <Me> His arm is missing - it's not there.
> ...



Look at the higher quality scan that got posted in the spoiler thread.



I simply don't see the arm as missing.

Also, Hancock/Jimbei joining isn't that dumb a theory in my view.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

Middle age                   .


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Whether something does or doesn't seem logical or a good progression for the story is sort of void in the presence of actual pictures. You guys are looking at Zoro missing an arm and chalking it up to a mistake by Oda just because you don't like the change. What holds more water?
> 
> <You> His arm isn't missing - that'd be silly.
> <Me> His arm is missing - it's not there.
> ...



We will see next week, or the week after that to see who is right, so why can't we calm down and talk about something else?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> so Hancock says" I think ill be a great wife" do you think that means that luffy agreed to marry her?
> 
> 
> I could totally see it happening off screen and as part of a time skip


I can imagine it being similar to Goku and Chi Chi in which Luffy will think marriage is a type of food and will foolhardily agree to Boa's proposal with neither of them knowing the real connection. Or it could go something like this....

<After a night of hot sex>

Boa: Oh Luffy, that was incredible

Luffy: Okay so I did that "icky" stuff with you so where's this "sex" thing you said tasted so good?


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 28, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Suppose Zoro did lose an arm over the timeskip. Would Oda announce it in a poorly drawn cover page without including Zoro in the actual chapter? Wouldn't he hide the lost arm on the cover page, and then make a big deal about it in the actual chapter when Zoro finally appears?


This is the only thing keeping me from dismissing the whole arm thing is this. 

Though honestly I wouldn't mind if he lost an arm, as it wouldn't stop him, as well as with Franky and Chopper could make him an arm if Oda wants to go in that direction.

I think thats its 80% an illusion and 20% possible he lost his arm.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

But would Oda make it look exactly like Shanks ?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad I'm more a Sanji fan than a Zoro fan since such a major change elicits a 'meh' at best


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost half of the Straw Hats lost their virginity in the last two years. 
Luffy and Hancock screwed each other, Nami seduced the old geezers, Zoro and Perona had some fun, Dragon ''trained'' Robin, and the others I have no clue.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

well either way.

we are all gagging to read this chapter. thats whats most important. i just dont want to see such a badass like zoro be maimed, he is too young


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I can imagine it being similar to Goku and Chi Chi in which Luffy will think marriage is a type of food and will foolhardily agree to Boa's proposal with neither of them knowing the real connection. Or it could go something like this....
> 
> <After a night of hot sex>
> 
> ...







I don't think luffy would call it "icky" after he experienced it lol. Goku seemed to enjoy it


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Sep 28, 2010)

_LOL Franky and his huge body....

He's the new and improved "Kuma" body type
_


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Man, is AP STILL down!?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Almost half of the Straw Hats lost their virginity in the last two years.
> Luffy and Hancock screwed each other, Nami seduced the old geezers, Zoro and Perona had some fun, Dragon ''trained'' Robin, and the others I have no clue.




lol, its sad that this was the first thing people thought of


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Almost half of the Straw Hats lost their virginity in the last two years.
> Luffy and Hancock screwed each other, *Nami seduced the old geezers*, Zoro and Perona had some fun, Dragon ''trained'' Robin, and the others I have no clue.



 I need brain bleach!



Dr.Majestic said:


> well either way.
> 
> we are all gagging to read this chapter. thats whats most important. i just dont want to see such a badass like zoro be maimed, he is too young



I try to be impartial, but I would also be upset if he were missing his arm.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> I don't think luffy would call it "icky" after he experienced it lol. Goku seemed to enjoy it



His simian insticts would pull him through 

seriously , there's a species of primate that uses copulation as a form of handshake  with mothers and their kids and stuff like that .


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> I don't think luffy would call it "icky" after he experienced it lol. Goku seemed to enjoy it



Well Goku didn't understand the concept of marriage when he was a kid to be fair, so it's very much plausible that he grew into that understanding of what sex is considering he proposed to Chi Chi at the end of Dragonball. Luffy is another story since he seems to be completely asexual even after seeing Hancock naked twice, or maybe he's THAT stupid. Either way it's something he'll surely grow into


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Almost half of the Straw Hats lost their virginity in the last two years.
> Luffy and Hancock screwed each other, Nami seduced the old geezers, Zoro and Perona had some fun, Dragon ''trained'' Robin, and the others I have no clue.


i'm quite sure rockstar brook lost his virginity as well. although he has no dick.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

He doesn't usualy do it , but when someone around him does it , he peeks too . And he got knocked out by happiness punch


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> I try to be impartial, but I would also be upset if he were missing his arm.



yea same here man.

i try to be open minded i mean, zoro is a swordsman training for two years under the best swordsman in the world. it is worrying.

it wouldnt change any of zoro's awesome. but its not exactly what you want to see happen to your favourite character after a much antiicipated training arc.

lol guys!!! im stronger now!!!! just missing an arm though


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> i'm quite sure rockstar brook lost his virginity as well. although he has no dick.



when you put it that way a second chance at life sucks massive balls.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Almost half of the Straw Hats lost their virginity in the last two years.
> Luffy and Hancock screwed each other, Nami seduced the old geezers, Zoro and Perona had some fun, Dragon ''trained'' Robin, and the others I have no clue.


Sanji lost his black cherry


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> He doesn't usualy do it , but when someone around him does it , he peeks too . And he got knocked out by happiness punch



Oda says that Ussop is a bad influence on Luffy and Luffy just imitates what he does on those occassions. So take that as you will 

Don't it makes you wonder why he was turned on by Nami's body and not Hancock's


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

lol at Ussop talking shit, they prob think he's lieing until he knocks a -snip- out.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Oda says that Ussop is a bad influence on Luffy and Luffy just imitates what he does on those occassions. So take that as you will



imagine what his reaction will be after having his face in nami's tits


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 28, 2010)

8 said:


> i'm quite sure rockstar brook lost his virginity as well. although he has no dick.


But he does have a boner.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 28, 2010)

If Zoro lost an arm I think it would only add to his badassery, I'm quite open to it if it comes to that, I trust Oda so I know he would still be the same epic Zoro. 

We all know he doesn't need the arm to be the greatest swordsman in the world.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy = PK
Usopp= Sniper King
Brook = Soul King


That leaves

Zoro = can not be Dark King.. that is Rayliegh... maybe Sword King
Sanji = Cook King?
Franky = no idea
Chopper = Doctor King!!

The women are queens.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 28, 2010)

omiK said:


> Luffy = PK
> Usopp= Sniper King
> Brook = Soul King
> 
> ...



Fixed for accuracy


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 28, 2010)

AP is back!


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Ussop: "TAKE THIS, IT'S MY 5-TON HAMMER!"
> Pirate: "Hey, i know you. You're that Marksman for the Strawhats. AHAHAHAHAHA. What a joke, 5 tons, you lie all the time!"
> >BONK
> >dead
> Ussop: "You're right, i did lie. This is my SIX ton Hammer."



More like one hit quitters compton ass terry style


----------



## Frieza (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro did not lose his arm.. and Gon was an idiot(and will most likely get his arm back).


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 28, 2010)

Zoro is gonna fight with one arm behind his back for a while!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> no he didn't.   Besides Oda wouldn't ruing the style of three swords which he's all about.





omiK said:


> *Zoro did not lose his arm*.. and Gon was an idiot(and will most likely get his arm back).


Don't start 

Let's just wait for the hi-res scans tomorrow to truly confirm it


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Sep 28, 2010)

This spoilers just gave me blueballs.. It was a fangasmt but I wanted way more ):


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 28, 2010)

Robin was impregnated with twins.:ho


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

So do more spoilers come out late tonight, or only a few hours before the chapter at around noon (East Coast America) tomorrow?


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Damn Robin and Nami look sexier than Hancock. And for those against Hancock/Luffy, I told you so, they're gonna be an item if Luffy wants it or not.


----------



## Adachi (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy - looks alright, scar is pretty cool but long sleeves make him look like a fisherman
Zoro - fucking badass etc. etc., but if he seriously becomes one-armed then no thank you
Nami - portrait of Oda's wife
Usopp - FUCK YEAH, ODA YOU BETTER GIVE US THAT FINAL BATTLE THAT SPANS OVER MILES WITH HIM AND VAN AUGER ON SEPARATE ISLANDS
Sanji - funny but awkward
Chopper - jokes on the people who thought he would be in perma-Monster form
Robin - milf
Franky - just awesome
Brook - he spent two years singing in that cage 

Change is good, but I am not too impressed with some of the designs. Whatever, let's hope the story makes up for them.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Blitzomaru said:


> Zoro is gonna fight with one arm behind his back for a while!



well that's usually what real sword-fighters do.


----------



## Halibel (Sep 28, 2010)

Adachi said:


> Luffy - looks alright, scar is pretty cool but long sleeves make him look like a fisherman
> Zoro - fucking badass etc. etc., but if he seriously becomes one-armed then no thank you
> Nami - portrait of Oda's wife
> Usopp - FUCK YEAH, ODA YOU BETTER GIVE US THAT FINAL BATTLE THAT SPANS OVER MILES WITH HIM AND VAN AUGER ON SEPARATE ISLANDS
> ...



uh odas wife doesnt have huge boobs or long hair


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

well now i wonder if this chapter will have anything on the happenings of the last two years in the world of one piece.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

geminis said:


> Damn Robin and Nami look sexier than Hancock. And for those against Hancock/Luffy, I told you so, they're gonna be an item if Luffy wants it or not.



Chances are her talking about marriage is just more of her delusions.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Hancock thinking her and Luffy are married is just another one of her bad jokes, nothing more.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Chances are her talking about marriage are just more of her delusions.



well we saw how that worked out for chichi and Oda is basically making this the same exact scenario.  Luffy will be forced to marry her.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> well now i wonder if this chapter will have anything on the happenings of the last two years in the world of one piece.



It might do


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> well we saw how that worked out for chichi and Oda is basically making this the same exact scenario.  Luffy will be forced to marry her.



Ugh, hope not. That wouldn't fit in One Piece at all imo, which has much more human and deeper relationships and bonds.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

you know the more i look at Robin's new look and then Hancock, they end up looking more and more alike.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Romance have no place in One Piece, straight from Oda himself


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> you know the more i look at Robin's new look and then Hancock, they end up looking more and more alike.



I think their nose is the only difference.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> you know the more i look at Robin's new look and then Hancock, they end up looking more and more alike.


Well they're practically the same age at this point


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

They all look so awesome


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> you know the more i look at Robin's new look and then Hancock, they end up looking more and more alike.


at my first glance for a sec i though it was hancock.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I think their nose is the only difference.



yeah that's the biggest difference at this point.


----------



## Halibel (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Well they're practically the same age at this point



but they were practically the same age before


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 28, 2010)

They all look good, but still find it strange that Sanji now looks more like Mihawk than Zoro does... 

Chopper has not changed much though...


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

soran said:


> uh odas wife doesnt have huge boobs or long hair



This chapter is paying for the surgery


----------



## 8 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

soran said:


> but they were practically the same age before


Well, a year apart from one another


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

I KNEW I wasn't the only one that thought that Robin looked similar to Hancock the first time I saw her new design.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Romance have no place in One Piece, straight from Oda himself


well that's good to know. i don't want no romance in mah manga; one night stands yes, romance NO (i don't mind boa and luffy getting together though)!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

How old is robin now? 30? Pretty sure Boa is 30 too after the skip.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

i do love Robin's new look a lot more though.  Especially now that she doesn't have her hair covering her forehead.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

I am probably the only one in the world that thinks Nami looks disgusting.  If there was a woman with those proportions... Well, it's not possible.  I care less about her boobs being big and more about her GROSSLY small waist.  I mean, honestly, he couldn't even draw it without weird angles because bodies just don't work that way.

I like the long hair on her, though.

Not a fan of Robin's new look from what I've seen.

I really like Sanji's and Usopp's new looks!

I'm a little bit upset and surprised at Zoro... Jury still out.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> How old is robin now? 30? Pretty sure Boa is 30 too after the skip.


Robin is 30 and Boa is 31 both still look fine as hell


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> well that's usually what real sword-fighters do.



Not necessarily....
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uN3FTR3mutI[/YOUTUBE]

On another note, I like how the strawhats are so famous ppl want to dress up like them, Oda's making it a huge event.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Romance have no place in One Piece, straight from Oda himself



thats why there already engaged over the timeskip


no romance involved


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:




Disgusting.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zapman (Sep 28, 2010)

Interesting look on luffys face on which appears to be the last page


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wtf, nah man, in real life she'll be like Shakira/Beyonce-ish.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone with problems with the new designs guess what?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a difference between a real woman and a woman made of lines? For instance, if someone IRL had tits as big as Nami, even with a bra they'd sag to the south pole. However in Nami's case she doesn't even need a bra to have perfect tits because she's composed of ink.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> thats why there already engaged over the timeskip
> 
> 
> no romance involved



That's still romance.

But what Oda actually said was no romance between the crew during the story (but not necessarily ever).


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> There's a difference between a real woman and a woman made of lines? For instance, if someone IRL had tits as big as Nami, even with a bra they'd sag to the south pole. However in Nami's case she doesn't even need a bra to have perfect tits because she's composed of ink.



Being a woman, I am acutely aware of that.

It's just that for some reason I was really put off by that image of her.  Usually I don't mind.  I mean, her tits are ridiculous but it doesn't really gross me out like this picture did.

I think it's mostly the weird angle.

And for whomever said in real life she'd look like Shakira or Beyonce, no, not really.  Their body types aren't similar at all, plus Nami's boobs are about four times as big as theirs.  Beyonce is far thicker in the thighs and Shakira has a wide waist.  Shakira is closer, though.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 28, 2010)

Ah new spoilers for me and I see Usopp getting a face full of silicon. nice.

So now Nami is looking exactly like the portrait from the shipwreck, right?

(give or take body shape, that wasn't shown)


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> thats why there already engaged over the timeskip
> 
> 
> no romance involved



exactly and it's possible that oda just wants to end things here in terms of luffy ever having a pairing.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Being a woman, I am acutely aware of that.
> 
> It's just that for some reason I was really put off by that image of her.  Usually I don't mind.  I mean, her tits are ridiculous but it doesn't really gross me out like this picture did.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's probably just the angle. However about Nami IRL. Nami would be very ugly IRL. She'd be like the picture you posted except with tits that sag down so far that you wouldn't be able to see the extreme hour glass shape. Not the ugliest girl ever, but far from attractive.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> They all look good, but still find it strange that Sanji now looks more like Mihawk than Zoro does...
> 
> Chopper has not changed much though...



well you don't really need to look like your rival.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> exactly and it's possible that oda just wants to end things here in terms of luffy ever having a pairing.



Do we really think Luffy's engagement is real, though?



MrChubz said:


> Yeah, it's probably just the angle. However about Nami IRL. Nami would be very ugly IRL. She'd be like the picture you posted except with tits that sag down so far that you wouldn't be able to see the extreme hour glass shape. Not the ugliest girl ever, but far from attractive.



Agreed.  So many guys don't realize that, though.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Do we really think Luffy's engagement is real, though?



Luffy probably knows nothing about it, but in the end he'll probably still end up married forcefully by hancock.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami is seriously starting to look like Rouge, so he may be hinting something. I don't expect any romance to happen during the story, but probably at the epilogue.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> Luffy probably knows nothing about it, but in the end he'll probably still end up married forcefully by hancock.



True.  Well, luckily or unluckily for him, she is clueless, so she probably doesn't even know what sex is.

She just declares them married and then rampages on about it.  He has no obligations to fulfill.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Nami is seriously starting to look like Rouge, so he may be hinting something. I don't expect any romance to happen during the story, but probably at the epilogue.


well we don't really know what she looks like exactly though. 


Amrun said:


> True.  Well, luckily or unluckily for him, she is clueless, so she probably doesn't even know what sex is.
> 
> She just declares them married and then rampages on about it.  He has no obligations to fulfill.



they'll figure it out.  It's instinctual after all, and I wouldn't be happy for Luffy if he didn't get any in the end.


----------



## zan (Sep 28, 2010)

nami looks great..
leave her alone..

i want to know more about  the strawhat impostures


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



]


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Do we really think Luffy's engagement is real, though?
> 
> 
> 
> *Agreed.  So many guys don't realize that, though.*



Or choose to ignore it


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> nami looks great..
> leave her alone..
> 
> i want to know more about  the strawhat impostures



i doubt there's much to know.  I'm sure once they recognize that the real straw hats are there, they'll start running like hell.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy shit is Hancock gonna arrive with Luffy? SHe's gonna flip when she realizes Luffy has 2 gorgeous broads on his team.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> Luffy probably knows nothing about it, but in the end he'll probably still end up married forcefully by hancock.



You'd be satisfied with that?

Look at what Luffy has done for the crew and what they've done for him. Zoro and Sanji willing to sacrifice their lives and dreams for Luffy, Ussop overcoming his cowardice and Robin finally opening up, Nami crying real tears, etc etc etc...


With these kinds of extremely meaningful relationships and character dynamics going on, you'd be happy with a joke marriage? You expect something so superficial?


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 28, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> i want to know more about  the strawhat impostures



i think they are thes fish gang just to make sure every one knows the straw hats are kinda alive in a way...


----------



## Millennium Creed (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami looks gorgeous.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

geminis said:


> Holy shit is Hancock gonna arrive with Luffy? SHe's gonna flip when she realizes Luffy has 2 gorgeous broads on his team.



Can't tell for sure, but i think she's saying her goodbyes. Reassuring him that it's okay and his food is on the ship. sounds like something you say to someone departing.


Not to mention it makes no sense for her to leave AL with him.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> nami looks great..
> leave her alone..


sure, if you consider size -5 sexy. 



i kid i kid.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> You'd be satisfied with that?
> 
> Look at what Luffy has done for the crew and what they've done for him. Zoro and Sanji willing to sacrifice their lives and dreams for Luffy, Ussop overcoming his cowardice and Robin finally opening up, Nami crying real tears, etc etc etc...
> 
> ...



except that Oda has never even hinted at a romantic relationship with Luffy to any of the girls from the crew.  i mean I wouldn't be shocked if a Nami x Luffy pairing was possible, but I doubt Oda cares at all about developing a romantic.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Unfortunely, Oda does not care about romance in One Piece, unless he changes his mind.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> except that Oda has never even hinted at a romantic relationship with Luffy to any of the girls from the crew.  i mean I wouldn't be shocked if a Nami x Luffy pairing was possible, but I doubt Oda cares at all about developing a romantic.




I don't think he's saying that. I think he is saying that Boa Hancock and Luffy don't share any real emotion.

Hancock has a crush and Luffy barely knows she exists.

The other examples were examples of depth of feeling this series usually has in friendships.  Shouldn't relationships be even more than that?

That's how I took that person's post, and I agree with that.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Can't tell for sure, but i think she's saying her goodbyes. Reassuring him that it's okay and his food is on the ship. sounds like something you say to someone departing.
> 
> 
> Not to mention it makes nonsense for her to leave AL with him.



I agree, but the way I see it, She's simply going with him to drop him off, then she'll see the sexiness that is Robin/Nami...and she'll blow her lid. Sanji in the background gawking at Boa.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Can't tell for sure, but i think she's saying her goodbyes. Reassuring him that it's okay and his food is on the ship. sounds like something you say to someone departing.
> 
> 
> Not to mention it makes no sense for her to leave AL with him.



Good hopefully we won't see her again for a long time


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

The only pairing in OP so far is YasoppXUsopp's mom amd RogerXRouge. Even those were just, "O hai, fuck fuck fuck, bye I'll never see you again,"


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe in Oda and I'm okay with the new designs. 

imokaywiththis.jpg

they're pretty much the same apart from a very few tiny additions/changes.

that said, shit I'll be reading this chapter next week if it doesn't come out in 8 hours.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> except that Oda has never even hinted at a romantic relationship with Luffy to any of the girls from the crew.  i mean I wouldn't be shocked if a Nami x Luffy pairing was possible, but I doubt Oda cares at all about developing a romantic.



Dude, there is lots of heavy subtext for Nami/Luffy. And Oda definitely doesn't want to develop romance as a part of his story, he's said as much, but that doesn't mean that's not what he has in mind for his characters off panel.

And i'd say the fact that he made It happen in the movie he wrote is a pretty huge hint as well.

But it doesn't matter. Say he never ends up with her, sure okay, but the Hancock relationship is still hollow as shit and doesn't fit.



Amrun said:


> I don't think he's saying that. I think he is saying that Boa Hancock and Luffy don't share any real emotion.
> 
> Hancock has a crush and Luffy barely knows she exists.
> 
> ...



Yup, this guy got what i was saying pretty much.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

All the Hancock thing is is one of her running gags. Like Zoro getting lost or Sanji never being recognized. The difference is Hancock's sucks.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Seriously this is what Nami looks like to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah man, IRL they're:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Like Whitebeard did, right?

Like Whitebeard did, right?

Like Whitebeard did, right?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 28, 2010)

Delta Shell said:


> I want an armless, eyeless Zoro. Makes his badass level over some large number.



How about his legs, should he keep them ?


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Dude, there is lots of heavy subtext for Nami/Luffy. And Oda definitely doesn't want to develop romance as a part of his story, he's said as much, but that doesn't mean that's not what he has in mind for his characters.
> *
> And i'd say the fact that he made It happen in the movie he wrote is a pretty huge hint as well.*
> 
> But it doesn't matter. Say he never ends up with her, sure okay, but the Hancock relationship is still hollow as shit and doesn't fit.



sorry i'm not familiar nor have i seen the movies, could you tell me what happened in terms of that? 

And I agree with you, I'd much rather see Nami ending up with Luffy since it makes more sense to me and I like her as a character far more than Hancock.  I just get the feeling that Oda might do the ChiChi scenario with this. :/


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

Hancock fits Chi Chi better. However the only good think Chi Chi ever did was pop out Gohan.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Dude, there is lots of heavy subtext for Nami/Luffy. And Oda definitely doesn't want to develop romance as a part of his story, he's said as much, but that doesn't mean that's not what he has in mind for his characters off panel.
> 
> And i'd say the fact that he made It happen in the movie he wrote is a pretty huge hint as well.
> 
> ...



Speaking of subtext, is nami the only person to have worn the strawhat since its been in luffys possession?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> And i'd say the fact that he made It happen in the movie he wrote is a pretty huge hint as well.



What hint and which movie?


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea strong world hinted heavily at Nami showing extreme affection to Luffy, surprised me.


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

I liked it better when she kicked puppies out of her way.

The only reasons I think it's plausible she would join is that luffy said he wanted a statue and she can make statues, and she could have a good dynamic with chopper and sanji. I think luffy wants a bronze statue or something of that nature, or otherwise he would have made some kind of reaction to her ability like he did when he saw candle champion.

Anyway, I'm hoping the next nakama will be a female fishman botanist.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> Speaking of subtext, is nami the only person to have worn the strawhat since its been in luffys possession?



I do believe so.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 28, 2010)

so There are Gay looking Fake straw hats?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> What hint and which movie?



Strong world. She pretty much admitted her love for Luffy in it. Not Canon, of course, but it's straight from the horses mouth.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Hancock _*is*_ Chichi.

Nami is Bulma.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanji looks awesome. His hair now blocks his right eye instead of his left. It's a nice change. 

And that goatee!


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Sanji does look good. 

Zoro is practically ruined though.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 28, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> And that goatee!


kratos would be proud.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 28, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Sanji does look good.
> 
> Zoro is practically ruined though.



Why do you say that? I think he looks pretty awesome too. The scar is


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

Already fan-art on the new designs lol.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 28, 2010)

So does Zoro have 1 arm or not


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Strong world. She pretty much admitted her love for Luffy in it. Not Canon, of course, but it's straight from the horses mouth.



I don't remember that at all. All I remember is a little play fight between them at the end, but never her admitting love for him.

The way I see it, Oda spent too much time working Boa's character to be Luffy's perfect love interest. Deeply in love with him, feeds the hell out of him, has an island which he benefitted heavily from, and has the title _Pirate Empress_. Why would Oda bother on Boa's character, especially if he's starting part 2 with her claiming herself as his wife, if its all for nothing. Hancock is the perfect way for Luffy to have a love interest with there being no actual romance in the manga, which is what Oda was going for.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

When there are colour pages, it's usually only just the first 3 or 4 pages in the chapter, right?


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Strong world. She pretty much admitted her love for Luffy in it. Not Canon, of course, but it's straight from the horses mouth.



Intresting, especially since Strong World's story was written by Oda [even though it's non-canon]. I need to check Strong World out one of these days.


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 28, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> So does Zoro have 1 arm or not



People are over reacting, ofcourse Zoro still has 2 arms. Its clear that the rest of his arm is blocked off by Luffy's leg in the picture. If you picture Zoro's whole stance in that picture, it'd make sense for him to have his arm at his side, most likely holding the sword that usually goes in his left hand, which I believe is also the one missing from the picture.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dat Robin 
Dat Nami 
Dat....all has been said 































































Tho Usopp and Sanji and Zoro are hella badazz 


Edit: AND THE MUTHA FUCKIN SOUL KING, DEM BONEZZ


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

NewAgeHero said:


> I don't remember that at all. All I remember is a little play fight between them at the end, but never her admitting love for him.
> 
> The way I see it, Oda spent too much time working Boa's character to be Luffy's perfect love interest. Deeply in love with him, feeds the hell out of him, has an island which he benefitted heavily from, and has the title _Pirate Empress_. Why would Oda bother on Boa's character, especially if he's starting part 2 with her claiming herself as his wife, if its all for nothing. Hancock is the perfect way for Luffy to have a love interest with there being no actual romance in the manga, which is what Oda was going for.



Boa's development wasn't for nothing at all. Her "love" was the single plot devise that allowed the ID and war arcs to happen. Hardly useless. Her talking about marriage is likely just the continuation of the joke about her delusions. for reasons already mentioned, i'd never call her a prefect love interest at this point. There would need to be a lot of developments for that to be the case. And considering that Boa is likely soon to be out of the manga for quite a while...

As for the movie, i forget the details now, but she basically confessed on that one recording when she was asking the crew for help IIRC. Then afterwords she was super embarrassed and never wanted Luffy to hear it.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually didnt oda say strong world was canon?


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

NewAgeHero said:


> I don't remember that at all. All I remember is a little play fight between them at the end, but never her admitting love for him.
> 
> The way I see it, Oda spent too much time working Boa's character to be Luffy's perfect love interest. Deeply in love with him, feeds the hell out of him, has an island which he benefitted heavily from, and has the title _Pirate Empress_. Why would Oda bother on Boa's character, especially if he's starting part 2 with her claiming herself as his wife, if its all for nothing. Hancock is the perfect way for Luffy to have a love interest with there being no actual romance in the manga, which is what Oda was going for.




exactly how I see it, luffy needs to have a woman, any great man has a woman by his side and this is the perfect way to have 1 without romance subplot. Boa is a woman befitting a king which Luffy will be.


I don't understand how their relationship is bad, she fell in love with him because he's the only man who ever showed her the good qualities of men.
Also, Oda has shown that Luffy cares about Hancock now(at the very least as a nakama) because she did alot for him and he realized that and as a result he's very grateful to her and even came to call her by her name


there's development there....moreso on hancocks part but luffy is a Goku like character, women are secondary for him.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

NewAgeHero said:


> People are over reacting, ofcourse Zoro still has 2 arms. Its clear that the rest of his arm is blocked off by Luffy's leg in the picture. If you picture Zoro's whole stance in that picture, it'd make sense for him to have his arm at his side, most likely holding the sword that usually goes in his left hand, which I believe is also the one missing from the picture.



Pretty much, he also has the black bandana wrapped around his bicep....if his arm was missing the bandana would be tied like a knot...and Oda would half to come up with a whole new strategy for zoro's fighting style. (not that Oda couldn't do it, but highly unlikely). either way I'm style gonna love zoro, if he does only have 1 arm he'll be as hardcore as Shanks.

And I agree about the Hancock/Luffy ordeal.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Sep 28, 2010)

Everyone looks so good. Love Sanji's goatee. Can't wait to read the chapter and start new adventures with the crew. As always Oda-sensei is the best.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 28, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Already fan-art on the new designs lol.



Can you link me to it?


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> So does Zoro have 1 arm or not


nah he still has two. 


son_michael said:


> exactly how I see it, luffy needs to have a woman, any great man has a woman by his side and this is the perfect way to have 1 without romance subplot. Boa is a woman befitting a king which Luffy will be.
> 
> 
> I don't understand how their relationship is bad, she fell in love with him because he's the only man who ever showed her the good qualities of men.
> ...



well luffy sort of recognizes anyone that gives him food.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> As for the movie, i forget the details now, but she basically confessed on that one recording when she was asking the crew for help IIRC. Then afterwords she was super embarrassed and never wanted Luffy to hear it.



what? no she didn't....she said "definitely come save me" that does not mean she loves him


----------



## Ultra (Sep 28, 2010)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 85 (42 members and 43 guests)

Wow.

Say when is the actual chapter coming out?


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> Can you link me to it?


They aren't exactly quality. Gimme a sec.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 28, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 85 (42 members and 43 guests)
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Say when is the actual chapter coming out?


Probably between 3-6pm tomorrow.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> nah he still has two.
> 
> 
> well luffy sort of recognizes anyone that gives him food.




how about that she hid him at impel down at her own risk? and that she protected him on her island? Saved him from smoker ect...in fact the only reason luffy was even able to go after ace at all was because of Hancock, she effectively gave him his chance to save his brother.

Hancock has done a lot more than just feed him and luffy knows it.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

shoot can't we all be happy and have Luffy get the both of them in the end?   Befitting of the PK.


----------



## tom (Sep 28, 2010)

son_michael said:


> how about that she hid him at impel down at her own risk? and that she protected him on her island? Saved him from smoker ect
> 
> Hancock has done a lot more than just feed him and luffy knows it.



not to mention ace's key.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Luffy could have Robin, Nami, and Hancock, then he would be the King of Pimps.


----------



## Ushae (Sep 28, 2010)

WHERE THA FUCK IS ZORO'S ARM !! 

/RAGE
/SORROW

Seriously though, whaaaaat ? I trust Oda, he's the fucking king when it comes to manga, just hope he's heading in the right direction with Z.. Otherwise every strawhat looks amazing.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

Ushae said:


> WHERE THA FUCK IS ZORO'S ARM !!
> 
> /RAGE
> /SORROW
> ...



It's there.




son_michael said:


> what? no she didn't....she said "definitely come save me" that does not mean she loves him



I don't remember that part. Regardless i found this from some review:



> Most of all, there's a TON of Luffy/Nami. Before Nami agrees to join Shiki's crew, she leaves a message for the Strawhats in a Record Dial. Something to the lines of, "You can't defeat Shiki because he's too powerful. Don't follow me." Luffy then gets extremely mad that Nami has so little faith in his abilities, but it's revealed at the end that he actually missed Nami's whispered line at the very end of her message, which was the most important part. The rest of the crew had heard the full message, so they kept teasing Luffy, saying that it was a touching message, that it was an expression of love. When Luffy tries to listen to the Record Dial again, Nami gets so embarrassed, she fights for the Dial and eventually throws it off the ship.



Anyway, the Luffy/Nami dynamic is quite apparent and hinted at in the movie.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 28, 2010)

But I'm kinda surprised that Luffy didn't change at all except for the scar on his chest.  =\ 

I was kinda hoping for a more matured looking Luffy...


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

UltraDoots said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 85 (42 members and 43 guests)
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Say when is the actual chapter coming out?



That's nothing, it was around 140 viewers earlier today.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

then I can't wait to see Nami and Boa's sexy catfight over Luffy.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh boy, the shippers have arrived


----------



## son_michael (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> It's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yeah she got embarrased that she said "come save me" I don't know what that reviewer is talking about when they say the rest of the crew is teasing about romance between them, I certainly don't remember that


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 28, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> But I'm kinda surprised that Luffy didn't change at all except for the scar on his chest.  =\
> 
> I was kinda hoping for a more matured looking Luffy...



He's probably taller at least.


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 28, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> It's there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bro, Im sorry to rain on your parade but ALL she said was "definitly come save me". Remember Sanji telling Luffy "You of all people should have figured it out" to Luffy? If it was a love message do you really think Sanji would have reacted like that? Hell that just takes away from the credibility of the movie. Come on man, this is why Oda doesn't want people to get gassed up over pairings among strawhats, its blinds them to the reality of the manga. Btw rewatch the movie if you need to confirm this.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

There is no romance in Strong World besides a bunch of pairing fanboys deluded into thinking so. Strong World was basically like Arlong Park, Nami asked for help then to be rescued from an evil pirate crew yet it was never romantic in the slightest. Strong World has less emotion than Arlong Park I fail to see how it relates to romance at all. 

If asking Luffy to save you means you love Luffy then just about every character in the manga must love him.


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 28, 2010)

?Ryder? said:


> But I'm kinda surprised that Luffy didn't change at all except for the scar on his chest.  =\
> 
> I was kinda hoping for a more matured looking Luffy...



Same here, but Im actually happy with the results. Id rather have a similar looking Luffy than a Luffy who's lost his charm.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 28, 2010)

Uh, that isn't Post-timeskip at all.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 28, 2010)

Shipping war?










lol@fanart, Nami looking buff, Zoro with the Afro.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 28, 2010)

I guess you have to read HxH to truly appreciate it. There is some post skip art up on Pixiv though, those guys are fast.


----------



## Jade (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL nvm, Kazeyama beat me by seconds .


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

boo HXH fails.

don't mix OP with that shit.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I think I just shit my pants.


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Nami his too muscular there.   It's ruining her look


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 28, 2010)

Never has Sanji ever looked so homosexual in that pic


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Sep 28, 2010)

Last 3 to 4 pages pretty much killed my enjoyment of the spoilers, thanks.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is some ACTUAL post-skip fanart of Zoro from Deviantart.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 28, 2010)

Nic said:


> Nami his too muscular there.   It's ruining her look



It's a joke...making fun of Gon's transformation in HxH.


----------



## Starrk1 (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 thats fuckin epic


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2010)

Yo, don't hate on Gon.


----------



## gohan10 (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Their bodies are ready...


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 28, 2010)

zoro's afro made me spit soda all over my keyboard.


----------



## Rising Seraph (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



post this for the new telegram image


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 28, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Yo, don't hate on Gon.


----------



## Thor (Sep 28, 2010)

OMG Zoro lost an arm?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah or he hiding it...


you decide.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> zoro's afro made me spit soda all over my keyboard.



It reminded me of when he randomly did have an afro for like 3 frames in the anime once...  It was totally unexplained.

Let me find a screenshot.  I took one because it was so lulzy.


*Spoiler*: _lolwut_


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

I was about to ask why Zoro had a random afro, but it's obvious. It's filler to tell us that Zoro is the champ.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 28, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> I was about to ask why Zoro had a random afro, but it's obvious. It's filler to tell us that Zoro is the champ.



Trudat.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost five minutes and I am still laughing at the "Chopper couldn't recognize Usopp/Sogeking" thing.


----------



## Thor (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy Shit!!!! Chopper is blind?


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 28, 2010)

what if those "fake" strawhats have something to do with Bonney's aging fruit


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

BitterCold said:


> what if those "fake" strawhats have something to do with Bonney's aging fruit



what? how?


----------



## Rowel (Sep 28, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh, finally some good laughs.

Out of curiosity, what makes it 'post timeskip'?


----------



## Intus Legere (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol, HxH parody. And finally OP is back!

Though I'm guessing it will be a bit slow in the first chapters.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Fake strawhats are going to get owned!

Man I can't wait for Fishermen island!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 28, 2010)

Nami looks a lot better in the actual chapter images than on the cover page.


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh shit go check out spoiler thread if you haven't in the last minute or so!


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 28, 2010)

The fake strawhats are going to be awesome, I can already tell.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Fake strawhats are going to get owned!
> 
> Man I can't wait for Fishermen island!




im thinking usopp or nami takes out at least one of them in that spoiler scene they're in, you can see in usopp's solo pic and the one with him and nami he seems to be in a bar and the fake luffy also seems to be at some kind of bar or restaurant maybe and judging from the reaction of the guy to the right of usopps solo pic something shocking happens there

but im just guessin


----------



## Nic (Sep 28, 2010)

nice new pics   Luffy looks pretty much the same.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmm what happened to Duval, and where is the thousand sunny?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 28, 2010)

last five pics in men in blacks post arent showing up for me, anybody else?


----------



## geminis (Sep 28, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> im thinking usopp or nami takes out at least one of them in that spoiler scene they're in, you can see in usopp's solo pic and the one with him and nami he seems to be in a bar and the fake luffy also seems to be at some kind of bar or restaurant maybe and judging from the reaction of the guy to the right of usopps solo pic something shocking happens there
> 
> but im just guessin



yea that guy posing as Luffy I think is one of the bounty hunters who kidnapped the mermaid chick when the strawhats first got to shabondy and he just made the mistake of waving his pistol around the real Luffy who's covered under under the winter coats/luggage....I say Luffy will simply stare at him and knock his whole crew out.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh god please leave the pairing wank to the naruto fandom -_-. I am going to agonize over waiting for this chapter, haven't done that in years.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

lool the pairings are going to explode for OP. 

Luffy "i'm not going to marry you, but thanks for the food"   Typical Luffy.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> im thinking usopp or nami takes out at least one of them in that spoiler scene they're in, you can see in usopp's solo pic and the one with him and nami he seems to be in a bar and the fake luffy also seems to be at some kind of bar or restaurant maybe and judging from the reaction of the guy to the right of usopps solo pic something shocking happens there
> 
> but im just guessin



oh shit i was right :rofl


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> last five pics in men in blacks post arent showing up for me, anybody else?



Its all fixed now


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 29, 2010)

Dat mugiwari 

man they look badass. I can't wait to see them dig into those imposters.
I have missed OP


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Dat mugiwari
> 
> man they look badass. I can't wait to see them dig into those imposters.
> I have missed OP



God I so wished Luffy and zoro were there to meet their impostors right now.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Brook is the Jimmy Hendrix of One Piece

Fucking awesome


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Brook is the Jimmy Hendrix of One Piece
> 
> Fucking awesome



Every SH crew member has to be badass after all.


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

Giant Lion sees the kuja pirates: Rooooaarrr!!!

Luffy: Fuck up (stare) 

Lion: owned face

Now that's what I'm talking about...and the women oozing ....That must have Boa at the limit of her sanity.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Ussop spawns man-eating plants as a weapon. Beautiful


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hancock: Don't you think someone so thoughtful would be perfect as your wife...?
Luffy: I'm not going to marry you! But thanks for the food!

That's so funny.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

geminis said:


> Giant Lion sees the kuja pirates: Rooooaarrr!!!
> 
> Luffy: Fuck up (stare)
> 
> ...



I know, seeing them all fearful of Luffy was pretty funny. Also Luffy mastering the basics in half the amount of time Rayleigh was expecting.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn Oda is a genius, Robin and Nami are so fucking hawt, their boobs are going to be the size of basketballs by the end of the manga.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> Damn Oda is a genius, Robin and Nami are so fucking hawt, their boobs are going to be the size of basketballs by the end of the manga.



He's a genius because he drew them big boobs?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> He's a genius because he drew them big boobs?


Most artists think men like small boobs, but Oda is so intuitive he knew to draw big boobs.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

so thats what sanji's left eye does WOMAN LOCK ON :rofl

also sanji appears to be the second person in the manga to flip someone off


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Guess I was wrong.  Luffy has just met his impostor.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> He's a genius because he drew them big boobs?



big boobs turn a great manga into an amazing manga! And a bad manga into a great manga! Want to know what happens to a great manga that doesn't have boobs? HunterXHunter is what happens!


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> big boobs turn a great manga into an amazing manga! And a bad manga into a great manga! Want to know what happens to a great manga that doesn't have boobs? HunterXHunter is what happens!



Read Kampfer. Your political views will change.


----------



## sadino (Sep 29, 2010)

Well Oda show us that he keeps his word.

Usopp is all Kurama Youko now.

Nami is still stronger than him btw.(this part is sooo much fun with all people talking shit today)

The fake crew is so damn funny.

Way,great chap,can't wait the next one with Zoro and Franky-sama.But,if Oda doesn't deliver Buggy's next week,shame on him.


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy shit Ussop owns without even moving a finger....and how could Luffy be so cruel, shooting down Hancock like that is just cruel...but then again, women want what they can't get so she'll keep trying 'til the end.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

wow Nami is even way hotter than before.   I've changed my mind, the long hair is doing her just fine.    Can't wait for the full translation.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

Sanji's "woman lock on" is great.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Sanji's "woman lock on" is great.



his woman lock on will overload once he finds nami and robin


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2010)

well looks like luffy knows what it means to be married, I guess he realizes hancock is romantically into him now? 



bah no luffyxHancock  I guess 



he better end up with nami then.....come on ODA! A king needs a woman dammit!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy mastered the BASICS IN ONE YEAR!
Its been two, so it is obvious what he created himself afterwards.

*Himoshoku no haki*
The color of the pimp.

It's pimp colored 

He obviously used it on the kuja women, and the animals. It is something like the haoshoku no haki, but instead of making you afraid, it leaves you in awe of luffy's pimp aura. its pleasant rather than uncomfortable


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

paring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gtfo


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy's dream is to be the guy with the most freedom in the entire world.... Getting married goes against his dream... you know unless Boa is into open relationships .... lol


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

son_michael said:


> well looks like luffy knows what it means to be married, I guess he realizes hancock is romantically into him now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he will but it will be part of the epilogue most likely.   We might get hint of a Nami x Luffy, but it won't be a big part of the story.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

Who the fuck would rate this predictions thread low bringing it down to 4 stars?

To the chapter I'm still shocked by all of it. I'm just surprised completely, can't wait for it to be out


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder what Rayleigh is saying.  I'm sort of dying for info on the happenings of the last two years.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2010)

lol Luffy X Nami is canon.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Who the fuck would rate this predictions thread low bringing it down to 4 stars?
> 
> To the chapter I'm still shocked by all of it. I'm just surprised completely, can't wait for it to be out



Pairing talk brings it down


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

wow @ those 3d models


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol Luffy X Nami is canon.



My minds blown now
I could have sworn Ussop had his face in her bust.


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol Luffy X Nami is canon.



No way! Didn't you see how much she loved putting Ussopp's big nose between her boobies?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Who the fuck would rate this predictions thread low bringing it down to 4 stars?
> 
> To the chapter I'm still shocked by all of it. I'm just surprised completely, can't wait for it to be out



you always have people that will vote 1 on anything. 

I agree this chapter is absolutely epic.


----------



## Rowel (Sep 29, 2010)

I really hope Brook leaves his swordsman days behind and now his fighting style is 100% focused on music skills.
__________________


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> lol Luffy X Nami is canon.



Luffy x vivi is still possible. So its not just confirmed yet.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Corran said:


> No way! Didn't you see how much she loved putting Ussopp's big nose between her boobies?



I'm sure she'll do far more for Luffy.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2010)

men in black said:


> Luffy x vivi is still possible. So its not just confirmed yet.


the problem with that is, Luffy will become the King of Alabasta. that's a no go for the Pirate King. Vivi also can't leave her people.

pairing talk. :ho


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

No Franky


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Pairing talk is the best
Especially since the Boa x Luffy ship has sunk.

Now its Luffy x Everyone again


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

So i guess people's assumptions of chopper being blind is wrong?
I like Robin's new look a lot.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

But still,I don't think that even a flat-out denial will stop Boa..


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> No Franky



That only means that he'll have an epic entrance next chapter.


----------



## Hana (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank God the Boa ship has sunk. Great day today.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

lol I just got it , there is a midget fake Robin because her poster still has her as a kid lol


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> paring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) gtfo





hypocrite much?


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> That only means that he'll have an epic entrance next chapter.



But that means I'll have to wait for another week.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> lol I just got it , there is a midget fake Robin because her poster still has her as a kid lol



I thought they updated it after Enies Lobby?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 29, 2010)

Uusopp basically got a tity fuk

and i'm gonna see hentai involvolving his Nose


by the way did anybody at the panel when Luffy Putted his Strawhat on


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

> hypocrite much?



no

just pointing that people's fantasy of Luffy X Hancock is dead


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> But that means I'll have to wait for another week.



after a month, a week seems like pre-school time.
I Can wait that out.

Also, Dat Trunks


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2010)

forkandspoon said:


> lol I just got it , there is a midget fake Robin because her poster still has her as a kid lol



actually it doesn't, she got a new pic after enies lobby. the fake strawhats are just really bad fakes. 

who was it that captured fake robin? were those marines of some type or what?


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

Ugh i can't wait for fake strawhat crew to get their asses whooped.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

People falling unconscious? Brook has the Haokishi?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 29, 2010)

CHEH said:


> Ugh i can't wait for fake strawhat crew to get their asses whooped.



I know that's right.
Fake luffy was going around shooting people with a flint-lock.

Come on son 
His punch is as powerful as that


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

It's more likely Brook became a bard and it's just a power he developed.

Edit: I can't wait to see botanist sogeking in a real fight.


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Uusopp basically got a tity fuk
> 
> and i'm gonna see hentai involvolving his Nose
> 
> ...



you're missing a verb. Everyone makes mistakes, so normally I wouldn't point that out, but I've seen it a lot lately and it makes it impossible to know what people are trying to say.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

I love how Oda purposely didn't have the new fleet admiral named.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> People falling unconscious? Brook has the Haokishi?



The power of a music star..


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> People falling unconscious? Brook has the Haokishi?



whoa dont get ahead of yourself there last thing we need in this thread is pairing haters/supporters and haki for all haters/supporters

also brook has been shown to use his music to put people to sleep before so


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

So Marineford is on the other side of Red Line huh? When they go through Fishman island they should surface near Marineford right?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ap forums down. It will be sometime before we get the rest of the translation hope aohige post in the OM forum.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

seriously though, if Brooke has King's haki as well, then this crew is going to be extremely overpowered.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> I know that's right.
> Fake luffy was going around shooting people with a flint-lock.
> 
> Come on son
> His punch is as powerful as that


Real luffy also would never mention his dad to be recognized


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> I love how Oda purposely didn't have the new fleet admiral named.



Judging by what he did, it's probably Smoker. Gotta keep the enemy close.

I love how fake Luffy is trying to out-Buggy Buggy.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> I love how Oda purposely didn't have the new fleet admiral named.



considering the move they said the new fleet admiral did with the base, id put my lot in with akainu being fleet admiral


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow this new fleet Admiral has guts setting up the new Marine HQ near the Yonkou but I have a feeling this new fleet Admiral is someone were not going to expect imo.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Seems like an Akainu move. Either that or Aokiji, I seriously doubt Kizaru.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

I seriously doubt Brook has king's haki. People were just fainting because of the music. 

I really want to see the full translation, but as was noted above, AP is down. I'm curious what happened with Shakky when Kuma gave her a visit before the time skip. Is the thousand sunny even there anymore? Do the strawhat imposters have it?

It's clear to me that there's going to be a little mini arc here where the strawhats reunite on saboady and beat the shit out of their impostors while showcasing some new skills as a way of re-announcing their existence to the world and declaring their entry into the new world.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

men in black said:


> Ap forums down. It will be sometime before we get the rest of the translation hope aohige post in the OM forum.



Again?
Edit: No wait its back up
Edit again: No its back down apparently


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Judging by what he did, it's probably Smoker. Gotta keep the enemy close.



Are you serious? 

Smoker going from Captain to fleet admiral over the timeskip? Seriously?

It's fairly obvious (imo) that it's Akainu (ruthless, diabolic, admiral -- 3 prerequisites, not to mention the fact that it will be important to move the larger plot forward). Smoker has been hinted as someone who will be the Garp to Luffy's Roger. He will probably stay fairly low ranked (I see him becoming a vice admiral, maybe), but be extremely powerful and chase him around the world.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

So Fake Robin got captured by Cipher Pol looking guys? That is hilarious, maybe Robin will never have anymore trouble with the marines if the fake one gets executed.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Judging by what he did, it's probably Smoker. Gotta keep the enemy close.
> 
> I love how fake Luffy is trying to out-Buggy Buggy.


I know that smoker will gain ranks quickly, but I doubt he would that quickly. 


JimmyVegas said:


> considering the move they said the new fleet admiral did with the base, id put my lot in with akainu being fleet admiral



yeah sounds like an akainu move.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

So... who do you think will be the next admiral ? Or we will have two admirals now ? 

The only one powerful enough is either Maggelan or we learn that one of the VA  is actually very powerful.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Smoker going from Captain to fleet admiral over the timeskip? Seriously?
> 
> It's fairly obvious (imo) that it's Akainu (ruthless, diabolic, admiral -- 3 prerequisites, not to mention the fact that it will be important to move the larger plot forward). Smoker has been hinted as someone who will be the Garp to Luffy's Roger. He will probably stay fairly low ranked (I see him becoming a vice admiral, maybe), but be extremely powerful and chase him around the world.


I'm not serious.



Nic said:


> I know that smoker will gain ranks quickly, but I doubt he would that quickly.
> 
> 
> yeah sounds like an akainu move.


Alright, it wasn't Smoker, but he set the trend. The new fleet admiral looked at Smoker and said to himself, "If that's what the leader of the cool kids' club is doing, it's what I will do,"


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2010)

> The new Fleet Admiral after Sengoku has shown his determination by locating the HQ right in the sea where the Yonkou are!



Only Akainu would make a move so bold. I didn't want Akainu to be fleet admiral because the fleet admiral stays at the hq for the most part and I wanted Akainu to be a major threat in the new world. Now I'm all for it. Hopefully Smoker got promoted to admiral, or is soon to be promoted.


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 29, 2010)

That strategic move... Clearly Akainu.

OR it could be Aokiji and that would be his way of saying "I may be a chill guy, won't stop me from kicking ass".

Whoever ordered that move, it radiates confidence to the rest of the world.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> So... who do you think will be the next admiral ? Or we will have two admirals now ?
> 
> The only one powerful enough is either Maggelan or we learn that one of the VA  is actually very powerful.



my guess is that the third spot will be vacant for a while.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Where did Smoker want to be stationed? G-2 or G-1? I would love it if Luffy raped Marinford with his crew and the revolutionaries as payback for the death of Ace


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

It was Kizaru. He either did it for the lulz or he tried to add 2 + 2 and got relocate to the New World.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> no
> 
> just pointing that people's fantasy of Luffy X Hancock is dead



you were bringing up talks about pairings


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 29, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> So... who do you think will be the next admiral ? Or we will have two admirals now ?
> 
> The only one powerful enough is either Maggelan or we learn that one of the VA  is actually very powerful.


Magellan has to control Impel down and the prisoners they have left so It can't be him. 

It's probably going to be John giant in my opinon because of the fact that he seems to have a special postion in the vice admirals with his special jacket and he was the one who gave the order for the buster call attack on Enies lobby. Only problem I see though is that he would be weak compared to the current admirals.


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 29, 2010)

SO Garp resigned. What the hell is he gonna do. We KNOW he's going to fight Luffy some day when Luffy is strong enough...


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> SO Garp resigned. What the hell is he gonna do. We KNOW he's going to fight Luffy some day when Luffy is strong enough...



Why would he fight Luffy? He has no reason and if he couldn't do it at Marineford he never will.


----------



## forkandspoon (Sep 29, 2010)

New Admiral Doflimingo and new Fleet admiral Akoji.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Magellan has to control Impel down and the prisoners they have left so It can't be him.
> 
> It's probably going to be John giant in my opinon because of the fact that he seems to have a special postion in the vice admirals with his special jacket and he was the one who gave the order for the buster call attack on Enies lobby. Only problem I see though is that he would be weak compared to the current admirals.



honestly i just think the spot will be taken by smoker down the line.  I doubt there's a rush for having someone take the third seat.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> my guess is that the third spot will be vacant for a while.



it might have been for a while but 2 years is a lot time. Maggelan would want to hunt down the escappes so he has the motive, he is powerful, he even has a power that is in a way similar to logia fruits. And he is also tall (lol, but you know it matters. ). His second in command in Impel Down finally becomes first in command...


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Where did Smoker want to be stationed? G-2 or G-1? I would love it if Luffy raped Marinford with his crew and the revolutionaries as payback for the death of Ace



G5 actually. 5 times as badass as all of the rest of the marines combined.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Usopp: Ow!! And you've gotten even more... endowed....!

fuckin rofl


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> honestly i just think the spot will be taken by smoker down the line.  I doubt there's a rush for having someone take the third seat.



I think Smoker will go the Garp route and tell the FA to go and eat shit when he gets offered the promotion.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Magellan has to control Impel down and the prisoners they have left so It can't be him.
> 
> It's probably going to be John giant in my opinon because of the fact that he seems to have a special postion in the vice admirals with his special jacket and he was the one who gave the order for the buster call attack on Enies lobby. Only problem I see though is that he would be weak compared to the current admirals.



I don't see a Giant taking the position. Maggelan's second in command in Impel Down can step up, I honestly forgot his name.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

> So will you drink with me, babe?



The smug bastard


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Why would he fight Luffy? He has no reason and if he couldn't do it at Marineford he never will.



A reason will prevent it's self 

He's that classic super strong grandpa character that only shows his strength at the very end in a classic and battle. Im just hoping Luffy will want to repay him for all the beatings he and Ace had to endure just for Garp's own entertainment and anger management


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Nami was waiting for her Man.   Damn Luffy is so lucky.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> A reason will prevent it's self
> 
> He's that classic super strong grandpa character that only shows his strength at the very end in a classic and battle. Im just hoping Luffy will want to repay him for all the beatings he and Ace had to endure just for Garp's own entertainment and anger management



I see them fighting when they meet for show( so Garp can show Luffy his fist of love), and then joining up. It won't happen soon but it may happen in a future ark.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

I think Luffy and Garp just punch each other with fists of love then hug it out.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

We got until page 12... Yay.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

We have all the pages I'm pretty sure...check the spoiler thread.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 29, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I don't see a Giant taking the position. Maggelan's second in command in Impel Down can step up, I honestly forgot his name.


Yeah the only reason that it seems possible to me is because he seems to have the highest rank in the Vice admirals and he hasn't shown much in terms of feats.

Hannyabal wouldn't be able to control all of Impel down considering he got beat and tied but by Mr.3 who was imprisoned level 3. So I'm pretty sure most of the level 5 prisoners could take him down with ease and also Magellan offered to hunt down the escapes before the timeskip and Sengoku told him no so i really don't see it as a possibility.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> We have all the pages I'm pretty sure...check the spoiler thread.



We have english translation up to page 12.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

Just realized Nami used an attack to cause the whole bar to come down. Didn't notice it before. 

And yeah Usopp is a badass. New attack, appearing like a badass and then a cool line with it? Awesome


----------



## Rikudou (Sep 29, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> I see them fighting when they meet for show( so Garp can show Luffy his fist of love), and then joining up. It won't happen soon but it may happen in a future ark.



Luffy might feel some resentment towards Garp for not saving Ace while standing there a few feet away. The same Garp who got enraged when Ace actually DID die at the hands of Akainu.

Wait... Fuck Luffy vs Garp.

I wanna see Garp kicking the crap out of that brat Akainu


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Just realized Nami used an attack to cause the whole bar to come down. Didn't notice it before.
> 
> And yeah Usopp is a badass. New attack, appearing like a badass and then a cool line with it? Awesome



with little to no effort at all as well


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> Luffy might feel some resentment towards Garp for not saving Ace while standing there a few feet away. The same Garp who got enraged when Ace actually DID die at the hands of Akainu.
> 
> Wait... Fuck Luffy vs Garp.
> 
> I wanna see Garp kicking the crap out of that brat Akainu



Hold me down Sengoku! I'm going to kill that Sakazuki brat!


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, that conforms Hancock is out, Luffy pratically refused her offer of marriage. Moving the Marine headquarters into the New World...hmmm. Sounds like there will be an epic showdown in the future. Usopp shows some of his awesome new skills, and what is up with all the fake SHs?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Rikudou said:


> Luffy might feel some resentment towards Garp for not saving Ace while standing there a few feet away. The same Garp who got enraged when Ace actually DID die at the hands of Akainu.
> 
> Wait... Fuck Luffy vs Garp.
> 
> I wanna see Garp kicking the crap out of that brat Akainu



akainu is all Luffy's and no one else.  Besides Garp is well past his prime so i'm not even sure he could beat Akainu now.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, Nami got really beautiful in the latest chapter. I just hope that Usopp's still more or less a coward. It would seem too weird if he was a really powerful monster now.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Well, that conforms Hancock is out, Luffy pratically refused her offer of marriage. Moving the Marine headquarters into the New World...hmmm. Sounds like there will be an epic showdown in the future. Usopp shows some of his awesome new skills, and what is up with all the fake SHs?



basically it seems like they'll be serving as fodder to show off the new skills of the crew.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

> Fake Luffy: What bastards!! Who the hell do you think I am!!



Now he thinks he's Kamina


----------



## Eternal Flame (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> OMG Awesome art of post skip Straw Hat crew!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Oh wow! This is pure Awesome & Hilarity, and lol at fake Strawhats. Especialy at fake Sogeking. Poor Boa.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

> Usopp: Yeah, that's my new weapon Pop Green!! I didn't spend the last 2 years staring off into the sea you know!
> I'm sorry, but I'm graduating the "Weak Trio" with you and Chopper!!
> I've become a warrior who's never surprised of anything!!




Lol, so Usopp now claims he has become stronger than them.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 29, 2010)

Fake robin being executed.........:rofl


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Lol, so Usopp now claims he has become stronger than them.



the funny part is that right after he says that, Nami blows up the whole place.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> the funny part is that right after he says that, Nami blows up the whole place.



and he shall be proven even more wrong once chopper shows what he can do


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> the funny part is that right after he says that, Nami blows up the whole place.



Dat Nami making Ussop look less impressive yet again


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 29, 2010)

"so will you drink with me, babe?"....ussop has finally become cool


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> "so will you drink with me, babe?"....ussop has finally become cool



He was always cool


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

oh i just noticed everytime a strawhat is introduced its a fullbody shot followed by a head close up, nice little touch by oda


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Usopp doesn't need pickup lines he goes straight for the kill. 

Also I love everything in the chapter, but wtf Luffy...how dare you reject Hancock's marriage proposal. Luffy is a bastard and I will hate him for the rest of the manga until he sexes up Hancock properly. I mean I can understand not wanting to get tied down at that age but he should've atleast considered all of the benefits.


----------



## David (Sep 29, 2010)

I'M CALLING A SANJI AVA RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol.  Who would have thought that Zoro arrives first


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

So everyones arrived except luffy and robin.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Usopp doesn't need pickup lines he goes straight for the kill.
> 
> Also I love everything in the chapter, but wtf Luffy...how dare you reject Hancock's marriage proposal. Luffy is a bastard and I will hate him for the rest of the manga until he sexes up Hancock properly. I mean I can understand not wanting to get tied down at that age but he should've atleast considered all of the benefits.



You are not a true hancock in personality. You should forgive him.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

If Robin isn't at SA, where is she?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Outer Path said:


> I'M CALLING A SANJI AVA RIGHT NOW.



calling color spread sig right now


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

i find it quite funny that zoro got there first when he's the one we should be expecting to get there last.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 29, 2010)

Sucks.  Both  OM and AP are down


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

oh god. this panel of fake Robin where she's being bitten by fake Chopper...

what the hell is she holding?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> If Robin isn't at SA, where is she?



she's definitely there now.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> i find it quite funny that zoro got there first when he's the one we should be expecting to get there last.



I bet he did so due to an accident. He didn't wnat to get to the SA first.  or he wanted to go elsewhere and by mistake he went there.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> If Robin isn't at SA, where is she?



She is at the SA,she just wanted to escape her pursuers and went undercover..

And the guys who were after her caught the Fake-Robin instead..


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah but does Aohige ever post here?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro only trained for around half a year. The remaining time was getting to SA


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

well at least we know their ship is intact.  I'm guessing they won't be spending much longer than 5 chapters at SA before leaving.


----------



## left4lol (Sep 29, 2010)

NF the only site that could handle the epicness of this chapter  
to bad the spoiler never originated here


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder how many people Robin assassinated for Dragon over the past two years. She obviously did not just hang out if there are feds chasing after her. 

Also I still like Luffy I just don't agree in sex before marriage. (And you know he had sex with her since he thanked her for the "food", he probably thanked her for the "dessert" too)


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Zoro only trained for around half a year. The remaining time was getting to SA



Mihawk knew how hopeless he was and gave him a ride.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Zoro only trained for around half a year. The remaining time was getting to SA



Even if the man had ten years I doubt he would find the right place.  Unless his training was swimming all over the world as fast as he could.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

men in black said:


> So everyones arrived except luffy and robin.


No, luffy and Robin are already there, the ones missing are Franky and Zoro.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you think we'll ever see how the strawhats got to Sabaody?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Yeah but does Aohige ever post here?



Don't have a clue.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> No luffy and Robin are already there, the ones missing are Franky and Zoro.



Franky and Zoro are already at Sabaody.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I wonder how many people Robin assassinated for Dragon over the past two years. She obviously did not just hang out if there are feds chasing after her.
> 
> Also I still like Luffy I just don't agree in sex before marriage. (And you know he had sex with her since he thanked her for the "food", he probably thanked her for the "dessert" too)



Hancock may have played with his stretching mushroom but I doubt Luffy knew that it was sex(or sexual).


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I wonder how many people Robin assassinated for Dragon over the past two years. She obviously did not just hang out if there are feds chasing after her.
> 
> Also I still like Luffy I just don't agree in sex before marriage. (And you know he had sex with her since he thanked her for the "food", he probably thanked her for the "dessert" too)



she probably raped him if anything.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Every straw hat is on SA. The only question is where.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

What's this? Duval fought off an every flowing stream of NEW WORLD Quality pirates for over 2 years? 

Holy shit at the Fake Robin  Just saw that (how did I miss it), just unbelievable.

Did someone say handsome?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Do you think we'll ever see how the strawhats got to Sabaody?



I hope not.   I don't want wasted panel time after all this wait.  Let's move on to the new world.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> she probably raped him if anything.



But is it rape if Luffy doesn't realize it ? Also didn't the Amazons sexually abuse him when they found him ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I wonder how many people Robin assassinated for Dragon over the past two years. She obviously did not just hang out if there are feds chasing after her.
> 
> Also I still like Luffy I just don't agree in sex before marriage. (And you know he had sex with her since he thanked her for the "food", he probably thanked her for the "dessert" too)



he should get himself tested then


----------



## Charade You Are (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Yeah but does Aohige ever post here?



I don't think he has an account here.  He should though, the community here is better than OM (IMO)


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Every straw hat is on SA. The only question is where.



someone will create a huge ruckus.  Most likely Luffy and they'll all gather there.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Franky and Zoro are already at Sabaody.



Where                     ?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Where                     ?



we don't know, but Rayleigh confirmed that those two arrive at SA before anyone else.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah,Luffy is the one who arrived last,the guy nobody knows is on the island and the guy Nami was waiting for..

And I think he just saw the Fake-Strawhats in the last panel and that is why he is surprised..


----------



## kyochi (Sep 29, 2010)

HOLY SHIT, DID ZORO LOSE AN ARM?!!?! 


And why is Franky bald.


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Where                     ?



The last post in the spoiler thread is constantly being updated as translations come through.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> Robin and Nami will have bigger tits .
> 
> 
> But anyway the way i see this chapter happening. It starts with Luffy's hat, then you see luffy's hand on the hat talking about the hardships he went through, During each scene where he's on the verge of putting on his hat you see scenes of the other strawhats.
> ...



HA


I told you the chapter would start off with Luffy's hat.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet the first ppl Luffy meets is the imposters in SA


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Where                     ?



On a different island probably, we just don't see them in this chapter, but they are definately there, what are you going to do while your're waiting for your crew to arrive for 5-10 days?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,Luffy is the one who arrived last,the guy nobody knows is on the island and the guy Nami was waiting for..
> 
> And I think he just saw the Fake-Strawhats in the last panel and that is why he is surprised..



yeah fake straw hat luffy bumped into him and fell down, at which point Luffy turns around.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> And why is Franky bald.



Lack of cola.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

BitterCold said:


> I bet the first ppl Luffy meets is the imposters in SA



the spoilers show someone accidentally knocking over fake Luffy with a big bag of stuff, which then turns out to be Luffy in a hooded jacket.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Lack of cola.



Lol, he probably just has some other liquid, unless we get a detailed explanation.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> HA
> 
> 
> I told you the chapter would start off with Luffy's hat.



thats like what 2 out of 10 for your quoted post? 
and yes the bigger tits has been confirmed


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Franky and Zoro are already at Sabaody.


Those are impostors... furthermore, if Zoro was in this chapter the spoiler provider would've uploaded a pic of him being inside the chapter like they've done for the others. Zoro and Franky are only present in the color spread.


----------



## Charade You Are (Sep 29, 2010)

> Rayleigh: Of course, not a scratch on it, and coating is finished. "He" did a great job as well.



Who is the "he" Rayleigh is talking about here?  It is just Franky or did I miss something. (Kuma?)


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Those are impostors... furthermore, if Zoro was in this chapter the spoiler provider would've uploaded a of him in the chapter like they've done for the others. Zoro and Franky are only present in the color spread.



No they are already at SA but wasn't shown in the chapter though. That's waht reyleigh said they were the first 2 to arrive at SA>


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Those are impostors... furthermore, if Zoro was in this chapter the spoiler provider would've uploaded a pic of him being inside the chapter like they've done for the others. Zoro and Franky are only present in the color spread.



guys read the translations.  Rayleigh confirms that zoro and franky arrived at SA first.  They are simply not shown in this chapter that's all.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Those are impostors... furthermore, if Zoro was in this chapter the spoiler provider would've uploaded a pic of him being inside the chapter like they've done for the others. Zoro and Franky are only present in the color spread.



Wrong.

Rayleigh talks about them and says that Zoro was first () on the island and that Franky is also there,he just went to the Sunny.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

The Morning Star said:


> Who is the "he" Rayleigh is talking about here?  It is just Franky or did I miss something. (Kuma?)



I think that's the tie in to the next panel of Duval, as he was protecting the ship.


maybe.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

The Morning Star said:


> Who is the "he" Rayleigh is talking about here?  It is just Franky or did I miss something. (Kuma?)



It said franky got there like 5 dyas ago(think it was, go check) and went to the ship to fix it, raleigh is talking about him.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

The Morning Star said:


> Who is the "he" Rayleigh is talking about here?  It is just Franky or did I miss something. (Kuma?)



he is meaning duval


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

The Morning Star said:


> Who is the "he" Rayleigh is talking about here?  It is just Franky or did I miss something. (Kuma?)



I took that as Franky.  Especially considering that's what he says immediately after announcing that franky was the second to arrive at SA.


----------



## valerian (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> I hope not.   I don't want wasted panel time after all this wait.  Let's move on to the new world.



Hopefully he mentions it in the next Databook.


----------



## tom (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> Those are impostors... furthermore, if Zoro was in this chapter the spoiler provider would've uploaded a pic of him being inside the chapter like they've done for the others. Zoro and Franky are only present in the color spread.



"page 15
Sanji: What!? The first one here is that stupid swordsman!?
.... Damn, our restart is gonna have some storms coming.

Shakky: And Franky-chan was the second. He came around 10 days ago, and went to the ship right away"


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

AHH i want more translations


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2010)

In the translation of the spoiler pics, Shakky and Rayleigh are saying that Zoro and Franky were the first to arrive on the island.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 29, 2010)

Just finished reading the spoilers and looking at the images. I'm digging the new looks of the Strawhat crew.

I especialy like Ussop's new look. Wonder if he will still use Sogeking (hope not).


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

"Shakky: And Franky-chan was the second. He came around 10 days ago, and went to the ship right away"

si franky worked on the ship for 10 days, maybe he brought  some new weps?hehehehehe


----------



## Charade You Are (Sep 29, 2010)

I thought it was Franky but the vagueness and quotations threw me off.  Oda does that sometimes though.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Hopefully he mentions it in the next Databook.



well he can always leave it to the anime team for fillers.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

men in black said:


> No they are already at SA but wasn't shown in the chapter though. That's waht reyleigh said they were the first 2 to arrive at SA>





Ciupy said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Rayleigh talks about them and says that Zoro was first () on the island and that Franky is also there,he just went to the Sunny.


Ah I see, that part of the translation wasn't there when I first read that post. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure "he" meant Duval, that is why he is shown next.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

consider one of the VAs seems to be there, I wonder if the crew will take him out as further hype.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Guise so chap 600 is EVERYONE present(they could do some more stuff, like zoro obviously has a new sword, he may fight someone, and Franky probably upgraded sunny since he was there for 10 days, so like half a chapt could be the new things) or is it mermaid island(The place the was most hyped(the giant island is second ._.) and everyone wanting to go there)


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2010)

So is Ussop and Nami canon?


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

CHEH said:


> I'm pretty sure "he" meant Duval, that is why he is shown next.



He means franky, since he came 10 days ago he was working on the ship, maybe thats why he was second(zoro was ofc first since everyone thought he'd be last and you know oda) so he could work on sunny, wouldn't make much sense(evn if it is franky) to get so many new upgrades in like one day.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> consider one of the VAs seems to be there, I wonder if the crew will take him out as further hype.



come to think of it that looks like momonga, and doesnt his shoulder pads seem different? hmmm momonga admiral?


----------



## fantzipants (Sep 29, 2010)

Lord Omnicent said:


> Just finished reading the spoilers and looking at the images. I'm digging the new looks of the Strawhat crew.
> 
> I especialy like Ussop's new look. Wonder if he will still use Sogeking (hope not).



oh man... no i'm trying to hold out  and not reading the spoilers.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> He means franky, since he came 10 days ago he was working on the ship, maybe thats why he was second(zoro was ofc first since everyone thought he'd be last and you know oda) so he could work on sunny, wouldn't make much sense(evn if it is franky) to get so many new upgrades in like one day.



Rayleigh: Of course, not a scratch on it, and coating is finished. "He" did a great job as well.

why would they say as well after talking about franky if they still meant franky? the "he" is talking about duval


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

fantzipants said:


> oh man... no i'm trying to hold out  and not reading the spoilers.



Just read it man, its pretty decent.

Before i new bout spoilers, id treasure every page

ever since i found out bout spoilers id read them then id read manga stream, then i would go back and read it again and pay attention to little details. 

So after ms gets a copy out, imm add some lame coloring cuz i want my op colored(even if it is eh....0


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

...I want the next chapter already


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 29, 2010)

Akainu's the FA now. putting the new HQ in the New World is something he would do.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

So fakers gonna get hakied next week.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

^YESSS he deserves it @_@.
im guessing robin will bump into chopper next chap.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh Chopper why are you so naive?


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> Rayleigh: Of course, not a scratch on it, and coating is finished. "He" did a great job as well.
> 
> why would they say as well after talking about franky if they still meant franky? the "he" is talking about duval



Yeah i went back and read it, i was reading it while looking at pix look at pix first then read, as i was opening new tabs i messed up so i stoped reading em. You get rep ._.


----------



## Hana (Sep 29, 2010)

Man what a day! One Piece spoilers caused the internets to implode. 

I can't wait for the sexy version to be up...I know who I'm coloring for my new set!


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

lol at translator not recognizing Momonga


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

I remember yesterday people were somewhat skeptical 'bout the new designs an' shit, now you're all shittin' your pants. 

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> So is Ussop and Nami canon?



Another thing Movie 6 did before Oda 
First it had Luffy losing the SH's, and now this.


----------



## Aced (Sep 29, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Akainu's the FA now. putting the new HQ in the New World is something he would do.



Yeah that's what I thought as well. Sengoku said he recommends Aokiji, but I think Oda was just trying to trick us a bit.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Aced said:


> Yeah that's what I thought as well. Sengoku said he recommends Aokiji, but I think Oda was just trying to trick us a bit.


That hoe can't b FA hes to much of an ass. Bepo will be the new FA


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 29, 2010)

OP IS BACK!

oh man first Zoro is the first one to arrive on the island and now it's all but confirmed that Akainu is the Fleet Admiral (bartender not saying the name of the FA even though Sengoku recommended Aokiji and moving the Marine HQ into the heart of the area where the Yonkou reside screams big massive juicy balls that ONLY Akainu would posses).

This is stupendous. I'm so happy.


----------



## Aced (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> That hoe can't b FA hes to much of an ass. Bepo will be the new FA



Akainu as FA will make the OP story so much more badass!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

I ate my own words over saying that sanji pic was fake.


----------



## zapman (Sep 29, 2010)

i feel sorry for the marines that will turn up to stop the strawhats haha, does look like momonga.

rofl at the fake strawhats, great idea oda, those pics had me cracking up especially nami and robin. Chopper u dumbass lol



Nami and Robin's new design <3


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Hana said:


> Man what a day! One Piece spoilers caused the internets to implode.



That's the power of one piece. Everyone was joking about it last week but it came a reality. Same thing might happen with MS when the chapter is released.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Aced said:


> Akainu as FA will make the OP story so much more badass!



Yea which ever admiral is FA will definately change the story, especially since HQ is in new world now. I don't mind if akainu is FA but id rather it be aokiji


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

Robin is so cool but Brooke has gone up in my favorites for being a rockstar SoulKing
BOOOOONE TO BE WILD!!


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Sep 29, 2010)

Man... robin and nami are so damn sexy. 

Also, luffy at the end of the chapter 
Can't wait for him to wear that imposters ass out.
Also... Loving sanji's beard. Shit's manly.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Supa Swag said:


> OP IS BACK!
> 
> oh man first Zoro is the first one to arrive on the island and now it's all but confirmed that Akainu is the Fleet Admiral (bartender not saying the name of the FA even though Sengoku recommended Aokiji and moving the Marine HQ into the heart of the area where the Yonkou reside screams big massive juicy balls that ONLY Akainu would posses).
> 
> This is stupendous. I'm so happy.



well plot wise it's what makes the most sense.  Then again, i'll wait until it's confirmed.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Goddamn impersonators makin' a bad name for the SHs. 

But they're pretty hilarious, I'll give 'em that.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

270 million berry as underlings, jesus fuck what


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

So first victims of the true SHs will be the fake ones xD

Sadly Zoro and Franky aren't shown but we know that they are at SA. Usopp just talked big saying he is stronger than Nami and Chopper but Nami shutted him down in an instant with her new moves

Where is Boa... Luffy is alone now and we haven't got a goodbye or whatever

And most awesome of course... Sanji/Okama interaction was pure gold xD


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Man... robin and nami are so damn sexy.
> 
> Also, luffy at the end of the chapter
> Can't wait for him to wear that imposters ass out.
> Also... Loving sanji's beard. Shit's manly.



Hes gonna have an okama move(its gonna be one of his more powerful attacks) but won't want to use it cuz it lookz gey, hes torn about using it cuz his crew is in trouble, he uses it, wins and zoro, nami and everyone luagh. JUST WATCH


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> 270 million berry as underlings, jesus fuck what



well this chapter seems to confirm that bounties will most likely sky-rocket in the new world.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> well this chapter seems to confirm that bounties will most likely sky-rocket in the new world.


Bet you bounties mean nothing in the New World.

Just a number.


----------



## sadino (Sep 29, 2010)

Just two chapters and we already have almost confirmed the third "Luffy is awesome momment" on the series.

But i guess Fake Luffy wouldn't even be worth of a "Luffy epic punch",probably will get put down by anti fodder Haki.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Bet you bounties mean nothing in the New World.



I bet you they will considering the crew will be getting new and higher ones eventually.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> 270 million berry as underlings, jesus fuck what



Well, Luffy probably isn't 300 million anymore. He has a bounty that could convince 270 millions to join him without a fight.


----------



## BitterCold (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the 270M and 190M bounties are bounties of the new supernovas


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Could someone upload the pic of Sanji showing his manly middlefinger to the Okama at bilderkiste.org? Sadly I'm at work and I need something to laugh xD

But interesting... Luffy learned the basics in one year... And Rayleigh left half a year ago from the island and Luffy was alone... So what happened to the other half a year?


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

sadino said:


> Just two chapters and we already have almost confirmed the *third "Luffy is awesome momment" on the series.*
> 
> But i guess Fake Luffy wouldn't even be worth of a "Luffy epic punch",probably will get put down by anti fodder Haki.


ONLY three?
come now...


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Well, Luffy probably isn't 300 million anymore. He has a bounty that could convince 270 millions to join him without a fight.



well chopper's is the same.  I'm betting the HQ didn't raise it yet, trying to portray the idea that luffy was dead.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

BitterCold said:


> I'm pretty sure the 270M and 190M bounties are bounties of the new supernovas



they are, those two are brother captain supernovas(if i read spoliers right)


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> I bet you they will considering the crew will be getting new and higher ones eventually.


Well, can't say I'd mind the SHs exceeding the 1 billion mark... 


BitterCold said:


> I'm pretty sure the 270M and 190M bounties are bounties of the new supernovas


Yes. Rookies.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> Well, Luffy probably isn't 300 million anymore. He has a bounty that could convince 270 millions to join him without a fight.



Oda is beating around the bush, not telling us Luffy's current bounty


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Oda is beating around the bush, not telling us Luffy's current bounty



It probably didn't raise


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow..I find it hilarious that Aohige essentially destroyed three forums with his One Piece spoilers..

First APForums went down,then One Manga and then finally MangaHekpers was shot to hell..


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> well chopper's is the same.  I'm betting the HQ didn't raise it yet, trying to portray the idea that luffy was dead.



That's because Chopper didn't aid Whitebeard in the war.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Could someone upload the pic of Sanji showing his manly middlefinger to the Okama at bilderkiste.org? Sadly I'm at work and I need something to laugh xD


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

THANK YOU... Best pic ever... LOL at everyone who thought he will be an Okama. xD

Can't wait to see manly Sanji in action. Zoro, Luffy and him will be even bigger monsters now!


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

People love them some one piece...I know i do


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Oda is beating around the bush, not telling us Luffy's current bounty


Well, he was presumed dead, wasn't he?


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Zaru remember when you said the Sanji spoiler pic was fake?


----------



## freid (Sep 29, 2010)

Had to make an account here since my MH home has been temporarily destroyed. But Fuck, this chapter is the Shit!!


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Felix said:


> Hey Zaru remember when you said the Sanji spoiler pic was fake?





Zaru said:


> I ate my own words over saying that sanji pic was fake.



Yes, yes in fact I do


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL oh gosh i hope NF is not next.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

freid said:


> Had to make an account here since my MH home has been temporarily destroyed. But Fuck, this chapter is the Shit!!



Yeah cuz manly Sanji was awesome xD


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2010)

what's MH?

holy shit 96 people in this bitch. I love how he went ahead and gave Chopper his Strong World hat. I like it so much more than his old hat.


----------



## diesirea (Sep 29, 2010)

USOPP IS THE MAN!!!! 

Care to have a drink with me babe?


----------



## freid (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Yeah cuz manly Sanji was awesome xD



Lolz. loved sanji's middle finger. This chapter is what makes Oda clearly a better writer than Kishimoto. Noone can tell me otherwise


----------



## freid (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> what's MH?
> 
> holy shit 96 people in this bitch. I love how he went ahead and gave Chopper his Strong World hat. I like it so much more than his old hat.



MH is mangahelpers


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

diesirea said:


> USOPP IS THE MAN!!!!
> 
> Care to have a drink with me babe?


-nosejob a sec later-

Ussop'n has his way with the ladies.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

freid said:


> Lolz. loved sanji's middle finger. This chapter is what makes Oda clearly a better writer than Kishimoto. Noone can tell me otherwise



That's why Kishi took a break... No one would care this week if Naruto is there


----------



## freid (Sep 29, 2010)

And shit. Franky looks like a hybrid between King Kong and Terminator. Awsome!!


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> what's MH?
> 
> holy shit 96 people in this bitch. I love how he went ahead and gave Chopper his Strong World hat. I like it so much more than his old hat.



You just made me notice that. Why would Chopper not wear the hat Hiriluk gave him?


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

freid said:


> Lolz. loved sanji's middle finger. This chapter is what makes Oda clearly a better writer than Kishimoto. Noone can tell me otherwise


That's a given...

Kishimoto went on a 2-year break. That's not how you do a timeskip, it makes people lose interest...

Oda was and always will be the superior Mangaka.

But enough of that, keep it OT.


----------



## Malumultimus (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> You just made me notice that. Why would Chopper not wear the hat Hiriluk gave him?



He's still wearing it, he's just wearing something else over it. Can't you see it? It's pink and has an X, it's hard to miss.


----------



## SasuOna (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> Why would Chopper not wear the hat Hiriluk gave him?



Yeah that sucks I hated his movie attire that hat is not cool.
On the upside we have manly Sanji with extra cool Goatee


----------



## freid (Sep 29, 2010)

Yh, sanji looks cool. Luffy on the other hand didnt change much. Expected him to change more but thats probably already been discussed here


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Yeah that sucks I hated his movie attire that hat is not cool.
> On the upside we have manly Sanji with extra cool Goatee



Sanji looks best so far of the males. Can't wait to see what he have learned and his interaction with zoro


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 29, 2010)

glad this manga is back

i want ussop and chopper,brooke,franky and luffy to meet again 

love this guys


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Sep 29, 2010)

Kuma helped with the ship!!!!!!!!!! He appeared last by the sunny go and now Rayleigh is acting al mysterious with the "HE" bit. If it was Duval or Franky Rayleigh would have said their names.

Loving the fake strawhats!! hahaha cant wait to see them get anihilated next chapter and then crew truly announces its return. I am going to go out on a Limb and say Kizaru is the new FA. Aikinu is way the obivous choice here but hey I am going against logic..
Wonder why Oda didnt cram Zoro and Franky in this chapter?? He got a shot in of everybody... He might be throwing us a curve with the cover hmmmm And well Zoro have Perona with him?

Next chapter might be a King's Haki display that will knock out the whole of SA.. That would be the grandest announcement /return ever!!


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

lol I just remembered the guy who tried to claim it was "obvious" that Robin and Sanji would meet up in a revolutionary gathering. "We all agree on this, right?"


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> Kuma helped with the ship!!!!!!!!!! He appeared last by the sunny go and now Rayleigh is acting al mysterious with the "HE" bit. If it was Duval or Franky Rayleigh would have said their names.
> 
> Loving the fake strawhats!! hahaha cant wait to see them get anihilated next chapter and then crew truly announces its return. I am going to go out on a Limb and say Kizaru is the new FA. Aikinu is way the obivous choice here but hey I am going against logic..
> Wonder why Oda didnt cram Zoro and Franky in this chapter?? He got a shot in of everybody... He might be throwing us a curve with the cover hmmmm And well Zoro have Perona with him?
> ...



Why would he say Duval instead of "he" if he is right next to hiM?


----------



## Gyroscope (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh god please let Zoro not have lost his arm/eye. That's gonna suck so bad


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

So much lol at the moustached fox


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

If Zoro's lost his arm then I'll say this one thing....

He has a sword for his other arm. Boom.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2010)

Everything's awesome this manga is the best


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha, awesome chapter! 

Franky came back 10 days ago... enough time to upgrade the ship!


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> lol I just remembered the guy who tried  to claim it was "obvious" that Robin and Sanji would meet up in a  revolutionary gathering. "We all agree on this, right?"


Lol I just remembered the guy who said Rayleigh was probably using sea stone sandals to kick Kizaru... oh wait that was you wasnt it? Lay off him.



> Oh god please let Zoro not have lost his arm/eye. That's gonna suck so bad


Looks like we gotta wait 1 more week my friend... 

Anyway ive said it before but im gonna say it again. If Zoro lost an arm ive no doubt that Franky, Usopp, and Chopper could engineer a new one and attach it to him without much of an issue.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

Duttyman Momochi said:


> He got a shot in of everybody... He might be throwing us a curve with the cover hmmmm And well Zoro have Perona with him?


Most likely, or she simply dropped him off then left. And the guy needs a bitch anyway. Luffy is taking all the girls right now, so if Zoro gets to bangs that ass I won't complain.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> Most likely yeah, the guy needs a bitch anyway. Luffy is taking all the  girls right now, so if Zoro gets to bangs that ass I won't complain.


Um, did you SEE Usopp this chapter? Dudes a pimp.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Lol I just remembered the guy who said Rayleigh was probably using sea stone sandals to kick Kizaru... oh wait that was you wasnt it? Lay off him.


No, I have never said that. Learn to read you idiot. However, I have said haki wasn't confirmed to break logia intangibility, and when someone asked how else Rayleigh could have done it, I gave seastone sandals as a possible example.

While we're on the subject of people not being able to understand what I write, I never said Whitebeard was weak or that his fruit wasn't suited for combat. I said that _earthquakes_ weren't going to help him _in the war_. And I was perfectly right. Unless you consider making John Giant fall to be a considerable achievement, because that was _the only time_ that earthquakes did something good for him.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> If Zoro's lost his arm then I'll say this one thing....
> 
> He has a sword for his other arm. Boom.



Or asura became his permanent form and he grows a spiritual arm or something


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Or asura became his permanent form and he grows a spiritual arm or something



OK read Databook Yellow and you will learn that it is just an illusion created by zoro. If he would use it with one arm less than he would have 6 arms...Or do you think he can duplicate his sword as well... Really... So he would be Robin without DF

Really people...


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Um, did you SEE Usopp this chapter? Dudes a pimp.



He got more taste of nami's boobs than Sanji


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

@ fake robin and the moustashed fox


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> No, I have never said that. Learn to read you idiot. However, I have  said haki wasn't confirmed to break logia intangibility, and when  someone asked how else Rayleigh could have done it, I gave seastone  sandals as a possible example.


Of course, of course. W/e you say Grrblt. 



> While we're on the subject of people not being able to understand what I  write, I never said Whitebeard was weak or that his fruit wasn't suited  for combat. I said that _earthquakes_ weren't going to help him _in the war_. And I was perfectly right. Unless you consider making John Giant fall to be a considerable achievement, because that was _the only time_ that earthquakes did something good for him.


Damn, looks like I struck some sort of cord lol.


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Um, did you SEE Usopp this chapter? Dudes a pimp.


He does look boss this chapter, but luffy has shown to have much more candidates thus far to be honest.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Of course, of course. W/e you say Grrblt.


You're welcome to try to find a quote of me saying Rayleigh _probably_ was using seastone sandals.



> Damn, looks like I struck some sort of cord lol.


I'm tired of people misrepresenting what I write.


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> You're welcome to try to find a quote of me saying Rayleigh _probably_ was using seastone sandals.


Ive no interest in sifting through 2yrs of of threads and posts. While were on the subject though, you're more than welcome to try and find a quote of anyone saying that Sanji and Robin would definitely meet up at a Revolutionary gathering and that we can all agree on it. See? I can play that game to.



> I'm tired of people misrepresenting what I write.


Yeah im tired of some people on this forum being assholes to. Just deal with it. =P


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 29, 2010)

Chopper is stupid as ever.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone else think Luffy might have some new moves besides Haki?


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> He got more taste of nami's boobs than Sanji



He also saw her naked and actually has a girl waiting for his return


----------



## bah21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> That's because Chopper didn't aid Whitebeard in the war.



Precisely. Luffy is the only Strawhat where it's likely his bounty has increased because he's the only one whose caught the attention of the world government after the crew was scattered.

First he showed up in Impel Down and caused chaos.

Then he showed up during the war and definitely caught some attention.

Then he showed up in the holy land and made a big stir.

But the rest of the Straw Hats? Haven't been heard from in 2 years. As far as the WG knows, they're all dead.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Aldric said:


> He also saw her naked and actually has a girl waiting for his return



Everyone besides Zoro saw Nami naked already... Happiness Punch at Arabasta


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Everyone besides Zoro saw Nami naked already... Happiness Punch at Arabasta


lol I just realized Ussop has seen her naked the most which is three times


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Ive no interest in sifting through 2yrs of of threads and posts. While were on the subject though, you're more than welcome to try and find a quote of anyone saying that Sanji and Robin would definitely meet up at a Revolutionary gathering and that we can all agree on it. See? I can play that game to.


Like Whitebeard did, right?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> Then he showed up in the holy land and made a big stir.


Luffy has never been to Mariejoa.

Aw no fair your thread is only a month old Grrblt. =P Anyway I never doubted what you said about this person being true, I simply said lay off since you are guilty of the same things.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

CHEH said:


> lol I just realized Ussop has seen her naked the most which is three times



Were was the 3rd time... I only remember TB and Arabasta


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Were was the 3rd time... I only remember TB and Arabasta



The sea train


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> The sea train



Usopp wasn't there... Ussop came later with Sanji So he haven't seen her naked


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Remember September the 29th 2010


The day One Piece broke the internet.


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Usopp wasn't there... Ussop came later with Sanji So he haven't seen her naked



Hey they started changing cloths etc after usopp came .....


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Remember September 29 2010
> 
> 
> The day One Piece broke the internet.



Sanji is showing this to the Internet, Bleach and Naruto


----------



## Gyroscope (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't like Nami's new hair. The short one was cute 

Robin otoh is 
Rockstar Brooke is 
Sanji with goatee and longer hair is nice.
Manly Usopp is awesome!
But what I liked most was the cover shot of Franky. Dudes a freakin mecha....almost.


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Sanji is showing this to the Internet, Bleach and Naruto


----------



## Stringer (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> Hey they started changing cloths etc after usopp came .....


See?
See?


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

Unshaken Faith said:


> See?
> See?



 Then he saw it only twice


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> Hey they started changing cloths etc after usopp came .....



No Nami changed clothes here...

Like Whitebeard did, right?

To that time Sanji, Franky and Sogeking were at the other SeaTrain to save Robin

So next time check it please


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

MELLORINE MELLORINE MELLORINE... etc.


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Were was the 3rd time... I only remember TB and Arabasta


When they first met bon clay and he showed them his power before they found out they were enemies. Might have just been filler though someone can go ahead and prove it wrong doesn't matter XD.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

CHEH said:


> When they first met bon clay and he showed them his power before they found out they were enemies.



But it wasn't true Nami who showed it to him. Even if it was really close


----------



## CHEH (Sep 29, 2010)

^HAHA i guess it doesn't count then


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

So brook mastered Kings Haki too


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> So brook mastered Kings Haki too



Really... where get you this from?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

The crown?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> The crown?



LOL^^

But that is how theories are floating around which makes no sense


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Yea, I see why they do it though.

Attention whores, attention whores everywhere.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Same like yesterday that Usopp will replace Sanji and he will be in the monster trio because he is talking big in this chapter


----------



## Aldric (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Everyone besides Zoro saw Nami naked already... Happiness Punch at Arabasta



There's a difference between seeing tits and seeing... "the whole package" so to speak

Wait why am I having this conversation


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Sanji looks best so far of the males. Can't wait to see what he have learned and his interaction with zoro



Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Despite having become even more desperate for the female of the species Sanji reeks of manliness but an equally powerful fragrance is wafting of off Ussop. These 2 are leaps and bounds over what we've seen of Franky, Zoro, Chopper and Luffy but I'll reserve judgement until I see multi-angle shots of everyone.

The Fleet Admiral must be Akainu because Mr Lazy Justice would never choose to take the fight to the pirates. Akainu is the most proactive Admiral and this has his name written all over it.

Whilst Robin has never actually stopped being on the run this seems like a return to her pre-Croc days but I reckon she'll go back to normal once she's safely with the crew. I love Nami and Ussop's casual ownage of those fakers and I'm hoping we get a scene of all of them getting dropped by the lightest of attacks from the fully reunited crew.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 29, 2010)

just read the script 

Zoro was first back but not in the chapter along with franky whys that i wonder???


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Neomaster121 said:


> just read the script
> 
> Zoro was first back but not in the chapter along with franky whys that i wonder???



Who knows we will see next chapter... but no he hasn't lost his arm. He probably will meet Luffy next chapter first or got lost once again


----------



## Kirath (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Who knows we will see next chapter... but no he hasn't lost his arm. He probably will meet Luffy next chapter first or got lost once again



I hope you're right.


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

My predictions on strength now:

1. Luffy
2. Zoro
3. Sanji
4. Franky
5. Brooke
6. Chopper
7. Usopp
8. Robin
9. Nami


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirath said:


> I hope you're right.



Trust me... Everyone with common sense knows that.

Why Franky isn't in the chapter is strange but Zoro is always special... So no wonder about that


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Neomaster121 said:


> just read the script
> 
> Zoro was first back but not in the chapter along with franky whys that i wonder???



franky needs to work on soldier dock system 4


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Sep 29, 2010)

Fake Luffy is gonna get fucked up next chapter


----------



## VoDe (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Trust me... Everyone with common sense knows that.
> 
> Why Franky isn't in the chapter is strange but Zoro is always special... So no wonder about that



Of course, he's first mate after all.

But awesome chapter. Can't wait next one.:33


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> My predictions on strength now:
> 
> 1. Luffy
> 2. Zoro
> ...



if i had to guess id say more like
1.Luffy
2.Zoro
3.Sanji
4.Franky
5.Chopper
6.Brooke
7.Robin
8.Nami
9.Usopp


----------



## Neomaster121 (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder did perona guide Zoro or did Zoro travel alone

if its the latter i call observation haki
also sanji's newly uncovered eye locating the women like that COO as well hehe


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone think Usopp can actually lift and swing real 5t and 10t hammers? It would be awesome.


----------



## Nakadai (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone think Usopp can actually lift and swing real 5t and 10t hammers? It would be awesome.



I wish, but no.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder where Boa is... Luffy seems all alone now at SA


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

I belive she is getting ready for her wedding :ho


----------



## Trent (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> It probably didn't raise



Only because it already surpasses the Marines' budget. They can't afford to pay fairly for Luffy's arrest any longer. 

Anyway, nice to finally have the Strawhat being reunited. Some sweet character designs evolution there.

Fake Luffy is about to get Haki pwned with a simple pissed off look from the real deal.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Anyone think Usopp can actually lift and swing real 5t and 10t hammers? It would be awesome.



He'll move up to 50t fakes.


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Really... where get you this from?



U dint notice girls fainting all around in his concert


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> U dint notice girls fainting all around in his concert



so Backstreet Boys have King's Haki?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I belive she is getting ready for her wedding :ho


But Luffy already said he wouldn't marry her


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I belive she is getting ready for her wedding :ho



Luffy said he won't marry her... But really... Is she at SA as well? Cuz there was no goodbye


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But Luffy already said he wouldn't marry her





KiShiDo said:


> Luffy said he won't marry her... But really... Is she at SA as well? Cuz there was no goodbye



Manga Proof please


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Manga Proof please





> page 2-3
> Marguerite: The Ship's ready! We can set sail any time!
> Luffy: Yeah, thanks!
> 
> ...



Oda just told shippers


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

He might change his mind.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> He might change his mind.



No... Seriously where is she now... i can't imagine she simply left Luffy alone without Oda showing us a goodybe...

But Luffy is all alone now


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> He might change his mind.


Might be like Roger and knock Boa up at the end of his journey similar to Rouge


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 29, 2010)

Just saw the cover pic

Unless I'm misinterpretating the cover pic, Franky looks fucking huge. Like pacifista-huge


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Just saw the cover pic
> 
> Unless I'm misinterpretating the cover pic, Franky looks fucking huge. Like pacifista-huge



Yeah we need a giant at the crew. He looks really cool


----------



## Lina Inverse (Sep 29, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if he has lasers now


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope Fake luffy and luffy fight


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Eternity said:


> I hope Fake luffy and luffy fight



fight? lol you mean luffy one shotting him right?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

I predict each SH will one shot their counter part xD


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> so Backstreet Boys have King's Haki?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

No really they will kick the fake crew asses and Sanji and Zoro will get this guys

Fake Luffy: And of those, two of them are famous rookies!!
The "Wet haired" Cariboo and "Bloody" Koriboo
270 million (? blurry) and 190 million bounty head pirate captain brothers.

And after that the whole world will now the TRUE Shs are back and the bounties will rise


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

Theory:
The evolution of Franky's hair? 
Oda giving props to Takehiko Inoue's hair-shaving motif that represents personal maturation. 





Or something like that.


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

And there will be annoying pirates wanting to be crewmates for luffy


----------



## bws (Sep 29, 2010)

New fleet admiral is Akainu.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> And there will be annoying pirates wanting to be crewmates for luffy



maybe that will give oda a chance to show the strawhats are complete
pirate: oh please strawhat luffy let us join you
luffy: sorry guys these are my nakama, we are complete now

and then that will cause an ensuing board battle about whether luffy meant fully complete or just rejoined


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> New fleet admiral is Akainu.



You just speculating , right ?

And is it me or does moving the Heaquarters seem a little strange ? It's plot convienient , yes , but stil....kinda strange .


----------



## bws (Sep 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You just speculating , right ?
> 
> And is it me or does moving the Heaquarters seem a little strange ? It's plot convienient , yes , but stil....kinda strange .



Yes.But what other admiral would sent MHQ to yonkou sea then Akainu.It is so obvious


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> It probably didn't raise



Yes , after defeating another warlord , punching a world noble , breaking in and out of Impel Down with high ranking revolutionaires , two warlords and lots of famous prisoners and went to battle alongside Whitebeard and got all the way to freeing Ace at the platform ......

That about equals Kid attacking a bunch of civilians amirite


----------



## ALF (Sep 29, 2010)

Probably Aokij.  i presume that because Smoker requested to be transferd to the NW and I think that was because of som knowledge that Aokij will be  the new FA.


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Yes , after defeating another warlord , punching a world noble , breaking in and out of Impel Down with high ranking revolutionaires , two warlords and lots of famous prisoners and went to battle alongside Whitebeard and got all the way to freeing Ace at the platform ......
> 
> That about equals Kid attacking a bunch of civilians amirite



No, the problem is that he might have crossed the threshold for having a bounty anymore ...


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 29, 2010)

Tempting spoilers were too tempting


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 29, 2010)

abcd said:


> No, the problem is that he might have crossed the threshold for having a bounty anymore ...



That would have made the Yonkou and NW captains without bounties and I doubt that would happen .

Anyways , Oda seems to be trying to decieve us . Either it is Aokiji and we're just taking the bait , or it isn't and in that case......we stil took the bait nonetheless !

Finaly , I actualy liked Marineford , kinda sad to see it go like that .


----------



## bws (Sep 29, 2010)

So Kaidou did let Drake live.Someone said that old supernovas are making problems in the NW.


----------



## Fei (Sep 29, 2010)

I have to say this chapter really left me wanting more instead of satisfying my one piece craving but I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 29, 2010)

I seriously am afraid MS will crash too once they upload it . Then we¨ll be stuck until friday


----------



## Kishido (Sep 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I seriously am afraid MS will crash too once they upload it . Then we?ll be stuck until friday




AP is back!!! Goodbye


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> So Kaidou did let Drake live.Someone said that old supernovas are making problems in the NW.


You... you actually though Drake is going to die?


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Tempting spoilers were too tempting


I doubt you regret it, though. 

So, when is the chapter scheduled to get released?


----------



## abcd (Sep 29, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> You... you actually though Drake is going to die?



I thought atleast some supernovas would have had some bad times -- even death :/


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh, AP's back up and running.

Nice.


----------



## Sayonara (Sep 29, 2010)

Read spoilers what a fucking cock tease .


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

SOUL KING BROOK! 

this is amazing! i like him even more after reading the spoiler script.

the only straw hat i could not care less about is turning into my favorite. what a twist! can't wait for more brook!


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Life is good once more. The wait was absolutely excruciating. I'll never, ever complain about a two week break again.


----------



## koike88 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am not disappointed, but the chapter is exactly what I thought it was going to be. Not too spectacular. It's good that they are back together again after so long, butttt I'd like to get on with the story again.
Crossing some line and doing stuff.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 29, 2010)

Prediction : Smoker has gained at least one promotion into Rear Admiral.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 29, 2010)

koike88 said:


> I am not disappointed, but the chapter is exactly what I thought it was going to be. Not too spectacular. It's good that they are back together again after so long, butttt I'd like to get on with the story again.
> Crossing some line and doing stuff.



You've been reading the same manga, right?

One piece has 600 something chapters, it takes time until something happens


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> Yes.But what other admiral would sent MHQ to yonkou sea then Akainu.It is so obvious



yup looks like we got to play the waiting game though chapter sounds great cant wait


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

I could see Luffy saving Nami and Usopp from that fake Luffy who seems to be pretty dangerous.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy's gonna knock that fodder out with one haki blast.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> I could see Luffy saving Nami and Usopp from that fake Luffy who seems to be pretty dangerous.



Nami owned him in one shot already, they really don't need saving from anyone. Luffy will probably KO half the island with his King's haki next chapter.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> I could see Luffy saving Nami and Usopp from that fake Luffy who seems to be pretty dangerous.



saving?  What are you talking about man. Fake luffy is fodder.



Anyway why is sanji's beard black yet his hair is yellow?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> So Kaidou did let Drake live.Someone said that old supernovas are making problems in the NW.



it's to be expected, after all the stuff Oda did to specifically focus on them.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Sep 29, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> saving?  What are you talking about man. Fake luffy is fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway why is sanji's beard black yet his hair is yellow?



I think a yellow beard would look weird. Beards tend to be a darker color then the hair on your head. I don't mind it, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## bws (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> it's to be expected, after all the stuff Oda did to specifically focus on them.


But we all said that Kaidou is ruthless and evil guy and Drake to me doesnt look like a evil guy that Kaidou if he is evil would tell Drake to become his ally.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 29, 2010)

Canute87 said:


> saving?  What are you talking about man. Fake luffy is fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway why is sanji's beard black yet his hair is yellow?



Hey you think that is bad, I got brown hair and red facial hair (goatee only) so it is save to say I'll never grow a beard


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> But we all said that Kaidou is ruthless and evil guy and Drake to me doesnt look like a evil guy that Kaidou if he is evil would tell Drake to become his ally.



if he ever got to meet kaidou directly. Something might have happened but then again saying the SNs are doing good in the NW, doesn't necessarily mean that all of them are doing great.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 29, 2010)

bws said:


> But we all said that Kaidou is ruthless and evil guy and Drake to me doesnt look like a evil guy that Kaidou if he is evil would tell Drake to become his ally.


Drake had some kind of a plan, he isn't stupid.


----------



## Teach (Sep 29, 2010)

One Piece the best fuck the rest.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

i knew zoro was gonna get there first lmao i called it 

@teach fuck ya!


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> You just speculating , right ?
> 
> And is it me or does moving the Heaquarters seem a little strange ? It's plot convienient , yes , but stil....kinda strange .



There's nothing strange about if you accept that Akainu, the guy who single handedly charged into the entire WB crew, is Fleet Admiral.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Speaking of the Supernovas I wonder if Oda will bother to change any of their designs?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 29, 2010)

Usopp is proof obesity can be cured in 2 years or less

All you need to do is to survive on a hellish living island


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Usopp is proof obesity can be cured in 2 years or less
> 
> All you need is to survive on a hellish living island.




and a fucking hero sensei


----------



## Infinite Xero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm surprised that Zoro was the first to arrive. I wonder if his sense of direction has got better or if its worse and he has had no idea were to go since he arrived.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2010)

Going by the move of Marineford to G1, then the Fleet Admiral probably is Akainu, seeing as Aokiji is way too lazy to do something like that and Kizaru is... Kizaru.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Isis said:


> Usopp is proof obesity can be cured in 2 years or less
> 
> All you need to do is to survive on a hellish living island


Yep, I guess Ussop truly is.......


----------



## Teach (Sep 29, 2010)

I expect new lvl of badassery from Zoro next chapter. And ofcourse BB as the pirate king.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Going by the move of Marineford to G1, then the Fleet Admiral probably is Akainu, seeing as Aokiji is way too lazy to do something like that and Kizaru is... Kizaru.



I actually agree with this lol but it might be surprising too if it was aokiji that made the decision I wouldn't mind either way


----------



## Teach (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Going by the move of Marineford to G1, then the Fleet Admiral probably is Akainu, seeing as Aokiji is way too lazy to do something like that and Kizaru is... Kizaru.



Yeah, Akainu would make this kind of decision, he wouldn't let pirate scum keep the HQ out of there.


----------



## koike88 (Sep 29, 2010)

Zaru said:


> You've been reading the same manga, right?
> 
> One piece has 600 something chapters, it takes time until something happens



lol i know. I forgot that due to the anticipation. While the manga has been on hold for a month, it kind of felt like it was building up to something for a month.
Which is not entirely true of course. It built up to the reunion. Which probably takes place in 1 or 2 weeks.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome Chapter.  Can't wait.  nami is to hot


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 29, 2010)

So Zoro having 1 arm is true?


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2010)

I want that chapter :33


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> So Zoro having 1 arm is true?



it is a terrible rumour


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> it is a terrible rumour


Ah ok, well lets find out when the chapter comes out.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> Ah ok, well lets find out when the chapter comes out.



did you read the spoiler?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm still disappointed in Luffy everybody has had changes from minor to major and he's just the same old same old. The shirt and sash aren't enough of a fashion change and there's no guarantee they'll last. Chopper and Zoro also seems pretty samey. Zoro may be different enough if he's changed his hair as I expect he had and has lost the arm as the rumours say. Chopper is a question mark until I see his other forms being exactly the same as before in which case he's equally fail.


----------



## Federer (Sep 29, 2010)

The great man himself is not in this chapter, but the most discussion is being made about him. 

Dat Zoro. 

My prediction for next week? Zoro enters and NF is going to crash.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

If Luffy doesn't own the fakers, I will be so angry. 

But looks like Nami learned her lesson...  Think of back when those idiots insulted Zoro and Luffy and she_ insisted_ they fight. A lot has changed.


----------



## SGLP (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> Ah ok, well lets find out when the chapter comes out.



He's not in the chapter this week.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> If Luffy doesn't own the fakers, I will be so angry.
> 
> But looks like Nami learned her lesson...  Think of back when those idiots insulted Zoro and Luffy and she_ insisted_ they fight. A lot has changed.



Maybe she was there on purpose... the same bar that the fake straw hats were recruiting in? Gathering intel?


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> you shouldn't have expected to much there's still a whole lot of story to go through, shit might change again lol I'm happy with the changes especially zoro he has a more evil look to him for some reason



I don't think I expected too much if I'm happy with a hair flip and more facial hair for Sanji, longer hair for Nami and Croc hair for Robin. I didn't expect much with Luffy and instead I got nothing. I think I have every right to be disappointed.


----------



## Higawa (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> Ah ok, well lets find out when the chapter comes out.



He only got one sword left so yeah one arm could be true!


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Sanji bringing the epic along with the lols/lulz_


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Higawa said:


> He only got one sword left so yeah one arm could be true!



i saw 2 where do you see 1


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Heh, so it looks like i was at least half right in my other Hancock thread. Unless Oda throws another curve ball, there's nothing there between her and Luffy. If you actually took a second to look at the overall situation logically, i think this was the obvious outcome.




Juracule Mihawk said:


> The great man himself is not in this chapter, but the most discussion is being made about him.
> 
> Dat Zoro.
> 
> My prediction for next week? Zoro enters and NF is going to crash.




He's only getting talked about so much because he's still an "unknown". It'll die down after next chapter. Unless in the unlikely event he actually has only one arm. In that case people will be tripping over themselves to try and figure out how his character is going to work from now on.



Marcelle said:


> i saw 2 where do you see 1



In the colour spread, he has 3 swords. All three.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Heh, so it looks like i was at least half right in my other Hancock thread. Unless Oda throws another curve ball, there's nothing there between her and Luffy. If you actually took a second to look at the overall situation logically, i think this was the obvious outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didnt see the third one sorry where is it lol i know there wasn't one that's for sure


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> i knew zoro was gonna get there first lmao i called it
> 
> @teach fuck ya!



 could be due to his mantra being awakened.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> If Luffy doesn't own the fakers, I will be so angry.
> 
> But looks like Nami learned her lesson...  Think of back when those idiots insulted Zoro and Luffy and she_ insisted_ they fight. A lot has changed.



they'll probably run away once they recognize him.lol


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> i didnt see the third one sorry where is it lol i know there wasn't one that's for sure


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Sep 29, 2010)

Not read spoilers yet but I hope they live up to the hype :33


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> could be due to his mantra being awakened.



i always figured he had kings haki him being sort of like a demon n all lol


----------



## Admiral Akanezumi (Sep 29, 2010)

Considering Zoro and his arms:

He has his swords sheated at the right side of his body in the spoiler picture; presumably all three of them. If he would indeed be missing his left arm, this would cause 2 major problems:

Balance: Zoro's right side would be far heavier than his left, causing problems with even simple tasks as walking and balancing, not to speak of actually fighting.

Drawing Swords: Generally swords are carried on the opposite side of the sword arm, as this makes unsheating easyer. There are even techniques that are build on the art of unsheating the sword. 
Having the sword on the side of the sword arm, makes unsheating very difficult and limits movement.


While this is by no mean a prof, it defintly supports the notion that Zoro has both of his arms. It may be a minor detail, but I'm sure Oda would take it in cosideration, when drawing Zoro.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> could be due to his mantra being awakened.



Vivre card. Leads him exactly where he needs to go.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy has indeed change, he has now a great scar on his chest...., very manly...


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

well luffy should not have a hard time finding people to join his crew anymore.  Pirates seem eager to do so.


----------



## death1217 (Sep 29, 2010)

you know whats sad? I made a promise to myself I won't read the chapter till next week


----------



## FitzChivalry (Sep 29, 2010)

So. Chopper's still an idiot. Good to know.


Nic said:


> well luffy should not have a hard time finding people to join his crew anymore.  Pirates seem eager to do so.



Too bad for them that the Strawhats aren't going to let just any random fools join their crew.


----------



## muishot (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> well luffy should not have a hard time finding people to join his crew anymore.  Pirates seem eager to do so.



Since when Luffy is looking for just any crew mates?  He is looking for a certain special nakama.  Those are the ones whom he has to help solve their dilemmas before he can convince them to join him.  

As of right now, there are tons of pirates willing to join his crew including those brothers with bounties of 290 million and 190 million berries respectively, but they are not suitable.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Vivre card. Leads him exactly where he needs to go.



he'd get lost either way lol


----------



## muishot (Sep 29, 2010)

Mihawk is a great teacher.  He is not only teaching Zoro great swordsmanship, he also cure Zoro's terrible sense of direction.  What a guy.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

Akainu is definitely FA, only he would do something as badass as this. Just means Luffy will be fucking up the FA before the manga is over, fitting indeed. It seems there is no "weak trio" anymore. They have all powered up, but what do we call them?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sanji bringing the epic along with the lols/lulz_


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> So. Chopper's still an idiot. Good to know.
> 
> 
> Too bad for them that the Strawhats aren't going to let just any random fools join their crew.





muishot said:


> Since when Luffy is looking for just any crew mates?  He is looking for a certain special nakama.  Those are the ones whom he has to help solve their dilemmas before he can convince them to join him.
> 
> As of right now, there are tons of pirates willing to join his crew including those brothers with bounties of 290 million and 190 million berries respectively, but they are not suitable.



sure luffy is looking for specific people but i don't recall him to be the type of person that would say no to others wanting to join.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh my god, Sanji is the Look of Disapproval.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

New crew members are those two brothers. They will follow the SH's thinking they were invited from the start.


HOLD ON. Luffy mastered the basics of Haki in 1 year. It should take two years to even marginally get a hold of it. He's a haki genius it seems.


----------



## muishot (Sep 29, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Akainu is definitely FA, only he would do something as badass as this. Just means Luffy will be fucking up the FA before the manga is over, fitting indeed. It seems there is no "weak trio" anymore. They have all powered up, but what do we call them?



We would call them "In The Shadow Trio".


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> Akainu is definitely FA, only he would do something as badass as this. Just means Luffy will be fucking up the FA before the manga is over, fitting indeed. It seems there is no "weak trio" anymore. They have all powered up, but what do we call them?



well if being compared to other crew members they are likely to remain as part of the weak trio.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2010)

did anyone beside me cares that ussop got a face full of boob???

also this chapter seems great now the only problem is   we have to wait for nexzt week...


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> HOLD ON. Luffy mastered the basics of Haki in 1 year. It should take two years to even marginally get a hold of it. He's a haki genius it seems.



He did the same thing to an even more impressive degree with rokushiki. He's pretty much a genius period. 

It's a misconception that he's an idiot. It's not that he doesn't think because can't think, it's that he just doesn't want to almost all the time. Doesn't want to put in the effort. He prefers to be a carefree goof.


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder how strong Luffy is now! I still have quite a bit of catching up to do, but this chapter definitely motivated me to continue reading.

Regardless of how awesome this manga is, it sucks starting out when you're 500+ chapters behind.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

He's always gotten a larger helping of Nami than every other crew mate. This is just continuing the trend.

From what I can see next week will involve several ass kickings and the crew announcing they're officially back plus Zoro and Franky appear


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 29, 2010)

SGLP said:


> He's not in the chapter this week.


Ah ok. Pretty weird he isn't in the chapter tbh, everybody else is right?


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2010)

> Luffy: I'm not going to marry you! But thanks for the food!



I see Luffy is more savvy than Goku.



Nic said:


> well luffy should not have a hard time finding people to join his crew anymore.  Pirates seem eager to do so.



Who wouldn't want to join his crew?


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> Ah ok. Pretty weird he isn't in the chapter tbh, everybody else is right?




No Franky either.


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 29, 2010)

Klue said:


> I wonder how strong Luffy is now! I still have quite a bit of catching up to do, but this chapter definitely motivated me to continue reading.
> 
> Regardless of how awesome this manga is, it sucks starting out when you're 500+ chapters behind.



slowly catch up.  OP unlike bleach and naruto is enjoyable the whole way through.  well imo that is.


----------



## Unknown (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy seems to be more intelligent too..., he isn't showing the straw hat to everyone..., he ihas cover himself so the marines can't see who he is..., very intellignet..., a bad thing that there's a fake Luffy..., the marines will go to caught the fake Luffy and will find out the real one.


----------



## muishot (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> sure luffy is looking for specific people but i don't recall him to be the type of person that would say no to others wanting to join.



Luffy is an honest and a very frank person.  He just told Hancock that he is not going to marry her.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

does anyone else have a feeling that fake sh crew are some of the prisoners from impel down? maybe they heard how famous luffys crew was and decided to pose as them to gain easy fame?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> I see Luffy is more savvy than Goku.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wouldn't want to join his crew?



well Chi Chi tried to kick his ass into marrying her.lol


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 29, 2010)

Unknown said:


> Luffy seems to be more intelligent too..., he isn't showing the straw hat to everyone..., he ihas cover himself so the marines can't see who he is..., very intellignet..., a bad thing that there's a fake Luffy..., the marines will go to caught the fake Luffy and will find out the real one.



I don't think he's hiding anything, he just happens to be wearing something that cover his head as well as the hat [assuming he has it on his head]


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

Next chapter someone heads to the ship and they see Franky sitting down fixing it. Franky stands up to say hello and the crewmember (Nami and Usopp?) have to look all the way up to say hello because Franky is Kuma sized now.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> well Chi Chi tried to kick his ass into marrying her.lol



But she used food to get the promise first 

Luffy is not going to fall for that.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

muishot said:


> Luffy is an honest and a very frank person.  He just told Hancock that he is not going to marry her.



hey marriage is different from shipmate.   Anyways i know that no random pirate will join the crew.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Isn't Luffy's dream to become the man with the most freedom? Why would he want to be bogged down by marriage?


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> But she used food to get the promise first
> 
> Luffy is not going to fall for that.



but hancock is epic awesome.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Isn't Luffy's dream to become the man with the most freedom? Why would he want to be bogged down by marriage?



he'll marry Nami and sail the world with her for the rest of his days as pirate king.


----------



## RandomLurker (Sep 29, 2010)

I bet that Zoro has gotten lost on his way to the meeting spot


----------



## LuFfY UzAmAkI (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn you Luffy turning down the goddess Hancock


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> but hancock is epic awesome.



She is, but Luffy is a free man. No need for marriage.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> I bet that Zoro has gotten lost on his way to the meeting spot


But Zoro was the first one at the spot


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> I bet that Zoro has gotten lost on his way to the meeting spot



lolwut


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> he'll marry Nami and sail the world with her for the rest of his days as pirate king.


Luffy: Sorry babe, ADVENTURE is my number one chica, but I forgive ya since you put food in my stomach


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy will be a pimpin hancock for food thats it.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

i wonder if perona is still with zoro? lol


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> lolwut





> Sanji: What!? The first one here is that stupid swordsman!?
> .... Damn, our restart is gonna have some storms coming.
> 
> Shakky: And Franky-chan was the second. He came around 10 days ago, and went to the ship right away
> ...



I guess he was training more than his sword skills


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I guess he was training more than his sword skills



Vi - vr - e card.

Zoro's sense of direct is still probably fucked. He didn't need it this time though, because he had a guide. It was just a matter of who left first/had the least amount to travel.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> i wonder if perona is still with zoro? lol



shakky would have said " and he had some ghost girl or a floating girl around with him" something along those lines lol


----------



## Blaze (Sep 29, 2010)

Can't wait to read the full chapter. Zoro being the first to arrive is surprising.

Everyone looks great. Looks like Luffy's going to kick the fake's ass.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Luffy: Sorry babe, ADVENTURE is my number one chica, but I forgive ya since you put food in my stomach



well if there is one thing luffy will need for his adventure is a navigator.  If anything they'll probably sail together at the end althougb i doubt oda will mention anything about marriage.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> I guess he was training more than his sword skills





No-one was expecting that


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

ROFL, Zoro was the first to arrive? Looks like Mihawk helped Zoro develope a sense of direction! Chopper is not blind, just very naive.  Next chapter, Luffy will kick Fake Luffy's ass with one punch.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Vi - vr - e card.
> 
> Zoro's sense of direct is still probably fucked. He didn't need it this time though, because he had a guide. It was just a matter of who left first/had the least amount to travel.



Dude,Zoro could get lost in a locked room..

The Vivre card couldn't have helped that.

Either he was helped by Perona,or Mihawk actually managed to beat some sense of direction into him..


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 29, 2010)

i hope luffy wont really fight the fakes....just use king haki then we can move on..no point wasting panel on fakes getting kick

i hope


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dude,Zoro could get lost in a locked room..
> 
> The Vivre card couldn't have helped that.
> 
> Either he was helped by Perona,or Mihawk actually managed to beat some sense of direction into him..


The vivre card moves right, so does zoro. It moves left, so does zoro. You have to remember, the vivre card's is actually idiot proof cause say zoro goes left when the vivre card is directing him to the right, it would keep directing him to the right then zoro would eventually get it and continue moving at the direction the vivre card is directing him. Its basically telling him the way every half a second unlike someone giving him directions somewhere......but hey Perona was with him too so that might of helped too


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> shakky would have said " and he had some ghost girl or a floating girl around with him" something along those lines lol



if she even cares to mention it.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> shakky would have said " and he had some ghost girl or a floating girl around with him" something along those lines lol


not necessarily. she only had mention which crew members already arrived.

who cares about random girl. 

=========
edit: beaten by Nic.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if Luffy is more mature now.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

There is no such thing as "idiot-proof" when it comes to Zoro's sense of direction..

It's almost at reality warping level..


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

T.D.A said:


> I wonder if Luffy is more mature now.



most likely we'll see next chapter lol if he doesn't fight this fake crew then he won't be as wreckless either


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> ROFL, Zoro was the first to arrive? Looks like Mihawk helped Zoro develope a sense of direction! Chopper is not blind, just very naive.  Next chapter, Luffy will kick Fake Luffy's ass with one punch.



freaken chopper.   he's going to need to do something about that.  i'm surprised he didn't say anything concerning the pet.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> well if there is one thing luffy will need for his adventure is a navigator.  If anything they'll probably sail together at the end althougb i doubt oda will mention anything about marriage.


Were Roger and Rouge even marriage? Or she just conceived Ace through wedlock? If anycase there probably won't be a marriage though


----------



## Mori` (Sep 29, 2010)

solid-soul said:


> i hope luffy wont really fight the fakes....just use king haki then we can move on..no point wasting panel on fakes getting kick
> 
> i hope



If there's a fight, it'll just be like Luffy wrecking Bellamy.


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> The vivre card moves right, so does zoro. It moves left, so does zoro. You have to remember, the vivre card's is actually idiot proof cause say zoro goes left when the vivre card is directing him to the right, it would keep directing him to the right then zoro would eventually get it and continue moving at the direction the vivre card is directing him. Its basically telling him the way every half a second unlike someone giving him directions somewhere......but hey Perona was with him too so that might of helped too



Remember Zoro and the south bird?...


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollowized said:


> Remember Zoro and the south bird?...


Well there goes that


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> Were Roger and Rouge even marriage? Or she just conceived Ace through wedlock? If anycase there probably won't be a marriage though



yeah i doubt there will be an official marriage but possibly an implied pairing with Nami staying at Luffy's side.


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dude,Zoro could get lost in a locked room..



Zoro in these 2 years, probably improved his sense of direction as well.

Lol.


----------



## VoDe (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy will one shot the fake and top rookies with kings haki. And everybody will be like wtf.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHnxeumVeZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## koike88 (Sep 29, 2010)

Shiyojin said:


> Ah ok, well lets find out when the chapter comes out.



lol, the thing is... This chapter is the cause of the rumours. We won't find out until he will make his appearance.


----------



## Naruto12805 (Sep 29, 2010)

cloudsymph said:


> but hancock is epic awesome.


luffy is gonna hit it and get her pregnant. even gol D rogers the most selfish man in the world had a kid.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> yeah i doubt there will be an official marriage but possibly an implied pairing with Nami staying at Luffy's side.



Nothing before the end of the manga though.

To the chagrin of the shippers..


I really want to see Luffy's reaction.

He didn't change much in a physical way,but I wonder if he matured a bit?


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh my god, so awesome


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm guessing that Akainu is now fleet admiral. He seems like the sort of person who would take such extreme measures with dealing with the thread. 

Also is Yonkou means four emperors someone has already filled the gap left by WB?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm guessing that Akainu is now fleet admiral. He seems like the sort of person who would take such extreme measures with dealing with the thread.
> 
> Also is Yonkou means four emperors someone has already filled the gap left by WB?



Well..there was a guy with a black beard 2 years ago wanting that position I think..


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm guessing that Akainu is now fleet admiral. He seems like the sort of person who would take such extreme measures with dealing with the thread.
> 
> Also is Yonkou means four emperors someone has already filled the gap left by WB?



only time will tell


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Nothing before the end of the manga though.
> 
> To the chagrin of the shippers..
> 
> ...



yeah most likely as part of the epilogue.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> yeah most likely as part of the epilogue.



Although..I gotta say it..I see Luffy dieing at the end of One Piece..


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Although..I gotta say it..I see Luffy dieing at the end of One Piece..



Luffy won't die just because Roger did.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

The only ending I can imagine is Luffy first ruling over the seas for 20 years as the pirate king after which he will get captured and executed in Rogue Town. He will then give us a "Then search for it!" moment and the series ends .


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 29, 2010)

Time skip, loosing right eye, loosing left arm, having a member on the team that can probably make some awesome mechanical arm (Franky)....

Yea, I see what you're doing there Oda.

*New Zoro:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoro is going seinen on One Piece.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Luffy won't die just because Roger did.



Yes,but there are flags with him using Gear Second which is destroying his body along with those 10 years which were taken off by Iva's healing..


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2010)

Is Zoro missing an arm and an eye? Mihawk really didn't fuck about.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,but there are flags with him using Gear Second which is destroying his body along with those 10 years which were taken off by Iva's healing..





So he'll only live to be 80 instead of 90 or whatever.

Luffy can't die soon after he becomes PK. He needs to be able to go on any adventure he feels like and enjoy the freedom he wants so bad.

Besides, as for the illnesses that caused Roger and WB problems, well it's too bad for them that they didn't have a better doctor on their crew. A doctor like Chopper.


----------



## corsair (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,but there are flags with him using Gear Second which is destroying his body along with those 10 years which were taken off by Iva's healing..



You really think Luffy's going to die of old age?


----------



## Gunners (Sep 29, 2010)

I always assumed Luffy would die series end.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Oxtopus said:


> You really think Luffy's going to die of old age?



That's the whole point.

He won't..

Either he goes down Roger-style,bringing a new age for pirates,or he goes down guns blazing.

But he won't die of old age.



Although Old Fart Luffy would be awesome to see..


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

people are still going on about zoro losing an arm when he hasn't?   lol luffy won't die at series end this is a comic relief main character in a shounen manga after all. sure he might die in his 40s but we won't be shown that.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro's sense of direction would HAVE to improve during the timeskip, because there is no freaking way he could have made it back to SA with his horrible sense of direction. You guys also forgot about another prime example of pre-timeskip Zoro being lost. [YOUTUBE]L6YWikAsteI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I always assumed Luffy would die series end.



I assumed the same.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I always assumed Luffy would die series end.




I see it ending a bit like this:



With the crew sailing off to go on untold adventures. 


Luffy will probably have some important death before he's too old, but i just don't see it coming at the end of the adventures and stories that make up One Piece while he's 19-20ish and just becoming the PK.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think he'll die its shounen.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

Either what I said before or he's going down Goku-style. Always watching over the seas .


----------



## Draxo (Sep 29, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Is Zoro missing an arm and an eye? Mihawk really didn't fuck about.



Argh, die rumor die.

Sorry to pinch your image TMM, but needed an addition.



Zorro is just doing an Auron.  All he needs now is a jug of booze.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Argh, die rumor die.
> 
> Sorry to pinch your image TMM, but needed an addition.



The third sword is apt but the fingers thing makes no sense at all. I can't wait for the HQ pic of this so we can put this thing to rest.


----------



## Fei (Sep 29, 2010)

Those don't at all look like his fingers.  I honestly doubt that Zoro lost his arm but that picture is just too ambiguous to tell for sure.  Lets just calmly wait until next week when Zoro will likely appear and then we'll know.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

The only real good proof of him having his arm is that third sword. Nothing wrong with speculation though. I will definitely be making the poll so everyone is on record.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> I see it ending a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  The most fitting series end is untold adventures.  That's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

ElementalShinobi said:


> The third sword is apt but the fingers thing makes no sense at all. I can't wait for the HQ pic of this so we can put this thing to rest.



yeah i doubt those are his fingers as well.  They are either behind his back or Luffy's leg.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> yeah i doubt those are his fingers as well.  They are either behind his back or Luffy's leg.




As much as I really, really want Zoro to have two arms, I'm on the fence.  It makes no sense to have an empty, tied-off sleeve _and_ an arm.

I hope the picture is just weird though and when he shows up it's two arms.


----------



## Face (Sep 29, 2010)

Franky looks amazing. He's sooo much bigger than he used to be.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Argh, die rumor die.
> 
> Sorry to pinch your image TMM, but needed an addition.
> 
> ...



Oh, no problem. But it's not even mine. I stole it from someone on Arlong park forums as well. I mentioned that the first few times i posted it like 50 pages ago, but after a while i got lazy.

But i'm not sure about the fingers myself, only the 3rd sword. Those could well be his fingers though.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

Either Zoro's arm shrank by 2/3 or those aren't his fingers. Come on, guys.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> As much as I really, really want Zoro to have two arms, I'm on the fence.  It makes no sense to have an empty, tied-off sleeve _and_ an arm.
> 
> I hope the picture is just weird though and when he shows up it's two arms.



the guy uses three swords.  that's what makes up his character and i have a very hard time seeing oda take that away from him when that style is such a big deal.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Either Zoro's arm shrank by 2/3 or those aren't his fingers. Come on, guys.



Elbows do bend, you know. 


but really, i have no clue what that is.


----------



## Draxo (Sep 29, 2010)

I really just don't know what they _could_ be, other than fingers. There's three of them and what I think looks like a finger nail on the middle.. its just so blurred.

Anyway, that's my bet.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

We should get the HQ pic today or tommorow right? We can thoroughly examine then.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 29, 2010)

I can't wait to see, how Zoro is. Oda, you're such a tease!


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Either Zoro's arm shrank by 2/3 or those aren't his fingers. Come on, guys.



except we cannot see if the arm extends past that due to luffy's leg.  besides the fold that is cut off by the leg looks like the exact same as the one above it.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 29, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Argh, die rumor die.
> 
> Sorry to pinch your image TMM, but needed an addition.
> 
> ...



Fingers? That's probably just some of the treasure that's raining down.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 29, 2010)

^^ Agreed its just treasure raining down


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 29, 2010)

Doesn't look like fingers, looks to be in totally the wrong place for fingers too.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

no matter if he lost his arm or not. as long as franky is around he can have two arms.


----------



## gabzilla (Sep 29, 2010)

Draxo said:


> Argh, die rumor die.
> 
> Sorry to pinch your image TMM, but needed an addition.
> 
> ...



That's unlikely. There's no room for his elbow if he's doing an Auron. Besides, the main problem is not the arm, it's the missing shoulder.



Though even Auron's arm looked funny...

I don't want him to lose an arm, though


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 29, 2010)

So people are saying Zoro lost his arm?
I guess Luffy is now a sniper, Usopp ate a logia and Sanji is now a swordsman as well?


----------



## Draxo (Sep 29, 2010)

Ukoku said:


> Fingers? That's probably just some of the treasure that's raining down.



Good point, one I didn't think of.

All right, I concede that's likely treasure. However I still refuse to believe he's lost an arm, 3 swords style is just so integral to the character, that would be like.. Usupp losing his slingshot, or Luffy losing his rubber body.

If he loses an arm, I totally want a cyborg-arm replacement. >_<


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

gabzilla said:


> That's unlikely. There's no room for his elbow if he's doing an Auron. Besides, the main problem is not the arm, it's the missing shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really have no clue if those are fingers or not, don't really have an opinion on it, but there's room for his arm there. 

He would just need to not be holding his arm parallel with his body. Rather he cold be holding his arm closer to his body on an angle with his elbow hanging a bit behind his torso. This pose would also have his shoulder hanging back a bit making it appear smaller.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually think Zoro has his hand behind his back. Somewhat like this:


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe it's like that as well. That's what I thought when I first saw it. I definitely think Oda did this on purpose.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 29, 2010)

> I don't want him to lose an arm, though



Yes, the missing eye is already too much for me.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollowized said:


> Time skip, loosing right eye, loosing left arm, having a member on the team that can probably make some awesome mechanical arm (Franky)....
> 
> Yea, I see what you're doing there Oda.
> 
> ...



I think your right,


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2010)

I for one welcome our new ZoroGatsu overlord

No really, what I think Oda is trying to convey is that Zoro went through some freaking serious training if he ended up losing an eye and an arm.
It means he wasn't gimped guys, it means his skill went higher, DRASTICALLY

That and Franky can get him a new arm


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ohh..I regret that Oda didn't show if Zoro is maimed or not because this discussion has taken over all of the other discussions regarding this chapter.

Here too,not as much as on ArlongPark though..

Edit:

And no,I don't think he is maimed,just an arm drawn really skinny and hidden by Luffy's foot.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> just an arm drawn really skinny and hidden by Luffy's foot.


And behind his back .


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

To those saying that Zoro's three-sword style is integral to his character -- well, I agree.

But you can't argue with the fact that he has no shoulder and a tied-off, empty shirt sleeve.

Who knows what happened with Mihawk?

I was upset by this possibility of him losing an arm, but someone above reminded me of Franky....

DUH! I totally forgot. 

The drawing could just be wonky, yes, but if so, it's done on purpose.  There is no other way around it.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

It isn't really out of proportion at all if you assume he is scratching his back. Try it in the mirror and you will see that your arm more or less disappears.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Volture said:


> And behind his back .



Actually the other shoulder looks bigger because his arm is raised..


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> But you can't argue with the fact that he has no shoulder and a tied-off, empty shirt sleeve..



These claims definitely can be, and have effectively been in the 1000's of posts in this thread, argued against


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Amrun said:


> To those saying that Zoro's three-sword style is integral to his character -- well, I agree.
> 
> But you can't argue with the fact that he has no shoulder and a tied-off, empty shirt sleeve.
> 
> ...


 actually the shoulder argument does not work as there would be no thickness to the sleeve whatsoever due to the lack of substance.   The picture is perfectly drawn though if the bottom portion of his arm is behind his back and would radiate the lack of shoulder that we see.


----------



## bah21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,but there are flags with him using Gear Second which is destroying his body along with those 10 years which were taken off by Iva's healing..



One thing to keep in mind is that apparantly even normal people can live far longer in the One Piece world than in the real world.

Doctor Kuraha is 139 years old. 140 years is the max age a normal person could live in OP, but since she's somewhat superhuman, she could potentially live longer: in fact, Oda pretty much said she will live longer in a SBS.

So, keeping in mind that Luffy is also very super human, his base age could be, what, 150? 160? Take off 80 years and he'll still have a long life.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro has a sword for an arm.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Frieza (Sep 29, 2010)

This chapter has nothing about Zoro.. get off it. We will find out next week.

I think the reunion will be next chapter.. and chapter 600 will be Mermaid Island

Usopp getting astonished by Sogeking.. rofl


----------



## Delta Shell (Sep 29, 2010)

He holds two swords in his mouth one on either side, like a double edged lightsaber.


----------



## son_michael (Sep 29, 2010)

zoro probably has something on his arm, like a new weapon attachment. It looks like zorro is hiding his arm behind his back to me.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

case solved?


----------



## Godammit (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro's hand is hidden behind Luffy's picture


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

Godammit said:


> Zoro's hand is hidden behind Luffy's picture


I don't think that would explain his significantly smaller shoulder.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

zoro and franky were the first to arrive. yet they are the only ones we have not seen yet. fishy. something must be going on there.

i admit i'm just grasping at straws here. but i really want that cyborg arm. :33


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Godammit (Sep 29, 2010)

Volture said:


> I don't think that would explain his significantly smaller shoulder.



Really ? It's just his design, his other shoulder looks slightly bigger because he's lifting his arm up thus making it look "slightly bigger"...


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

I lol'd .


----------



## Godammit (Sep 29, 2010)

8 said:


> zoro and franky were the first to arrive. yet they are the only ones we have not seen yet. fishy. something must be going on there.
> 
> i admit i'm just grasping at straws here. but i really want that *cyborg arm*. :33



No gorilla arms anymore


----------



## notme (Sep 29, 2010)

If Zoro really is missing an arm I am betting that BB showed up at Mihawk's door and Shiryu cut down Mihawk and severed Zoro's arm.

I doubt Mihawk would have cut it off, and there is no way he could do it on accident.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Fuck a duck and call it Lucy!



> #
> # I know you guys don't want to hear this, but OP and Bleach are delayed (our raw provider wasn't able to grab them yet).



Ballpark: late tonight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

What if somewhere down the line, Zoro loses his other natural arm.
Chopper and Franky replace it with a cyborg one of course, like they would the first.
But imagine some battle with Shiliew where the dude slices off both cyborg arms, 
and all Zoro's left with to take him down is his mouth saber. 

Edit: ^FUCK, sucks to be the poor souls doing the bet, or not. We're the poor souls here, cause at least they can cling to their ignorance while we starve knowing what we're missing.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 29, 2010)

Man Oda needs to do Color Pages more they are awesome


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Fuck a duck and call it Lucy!
> 
> I know you guys don't want to hear this, but OP and Bleach are delayed (our raw provider wasn't able to grab them yet).
> Ballpark: late tonight.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

The Mouthy Merc said:


> Fuck a duck and call it Lucy!
> 
> 
> 
> Ballpark: late tonight.



Mother-


----------



## Neptun (Sep 29, 2010)

This chapter lacks Zoro and Franky.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> What if somewhere down the line, Zoro loses his other natural arm.
> *Chopper and Franky replace it with a cyborg one of course*, like they would the first.
> But imagine some battle with Shiliew where the dude slices off both cyborg arms,
> and all Zoro's left with to take him down is his mouth saber.
> ...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 29, 2010)

Man, those fake SH pirates...


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

notme said:


> If Zoro really is missing an arm I am betting that BB showed up at Mihawk's door and Shiryu cut down Mihawk and severed Zoro's arm.
> 
> I doubt Mihawk would have cut it off, and there is no way he could do it on accident.



somehow i doubt they would care about visiting his castle.


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 29, 2010)

Ciupy said:


>


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> What if somewhere down the line, Zoro loses his other natural arm.
> Chopper and Franky replace it with a cyborg one of course, like they would the first.
> But imagine some battle with Shiliew where the dude slices off both cyborg arms,
> and all Zoro's left with to take him down is his mouth saber.
> ...



neither will be cut off or for that matter replaced by a cyborg arm. besides tha's been specific to Franky's design not zoro's.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> neither will be cut off or for that matter replaced by a cyborg arm. besides tha's been specific to Franky's design not zoro's.





Ciupy said:


>


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 29, 2010)

Hollowized said:


>


That's some badass shit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

> For a ballpark estimate I'd expect it late tonight (PDT), I'll update when I know more.






> Yes we will upload OP before Bleach =)



Well that's a relief


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Man i can't wait until we get the colour spread in HQ or until next week when all you idjits can quit being idjits.


----------



## ansang (Sep 29, 2010)

Heres a theory about Zoros arm.

Zoro and Mihawk were out in the fields, frolicking, dueling it out, getting all hot and sweaty when Mihawk sliced off Zoros hand. 

Mihawk: There is no escape. Don't make me destroy you.
[pauses]
Mihawk: Zoro, you do not yet realize your importance. You have only begun to discover your power. Join me, and I will complete your training. With our combined strength, we can end this destructive conflict and bring order to the New World.
Zoro: I'll never join you!
Mihawk: If you only knew the power of the Shichibukai. Mr. Glasses never told you what happened to your father.
Zoro: He told me enough! He told me *you* killed him!
Mihawk: No. *I* am your father.
Zoro: No. No. That's not true. That's impossible!
Mihawk: Search your feelings, you *know* it to be true!
Zoro: [anguished] No! No! 

Then he fell and ZING'd off the rest of his arm.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

Nuh-uh.




As Hollowized said,it's arm cannon or bust..


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Beelzejow (Sep 29, 2010)

_Well, Oda ruined Zoro for me.

Now he's just another 2 sword using ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) whose potential was ripped away and is now half the man he once was.

Goddamnit._


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 29, 2010)

2.000 comment!!


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 29, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! muver fucker!!


----------



## Shiyojin (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Haha big f-ing LOL :rofl


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

the views in this thread have not gotten below 50 lmao


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Looks like we just found ourselves the next Telegrams image..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>





Greatest thing ever


----------



## Legend (Sep 29, 2010)

So who is the new fleet admiral?


----------



## Ichiurto (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh shit, Oda amputated Zoro , Luffy got a giant ass scar, Franky lost his hair, Sanji grew some hair on his chin :amazed:amazed:amazed:amazed

MY MIND IS BLOWN. DOES NOT COMPUTE.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?



Cobby.






inb4 Akainu


----------



## frenchmax (Sep 29, 2010)

iz it confirmed now zoro has only 1 arm left or is it just cheap drawing?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 29, 2010)

frenchmax said:


> iz it confirmed now zoro has only 1 arm left or is it just cheap drawing?



Confirmed by Oda.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

frenchmax said:


> iz it confirmed now zoro has only 1 arm left or is it just cheap drawing?



Just an awkward drawing for now.

But the chances of Zoro losing his arm..are very,very low.


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>



Hahahahaha, this is great.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

frenchmax said:


> iz it confirmed now zoro has only 1 arm left or is it just cheap drawing?


Nothing has been confirmed until we get an HQ scan of the spread, for now we're just speculating regardless of how ridiculous the argument has become


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?



Although it hasn't been confirmed, probably Akainu. With the move of Marineford to G-1, which is in the New World, it's the type of gutsy and crazy move Akainu would make as a Fleet Admiral.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Sep 29, 2010)

It kinda sucks that Brooke isn't a gentleman skeleton anymore, even though a rockstar skeleton is awesome too


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?



helmeppo


----------



## HunterXHunted (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?



the guy who ate the rust rust fruit and destroyed sanji's old katana


----------



## Klue (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro lost an arm? WTF!??!


----------



## The Fist of Goa (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Although it hasn't been confirmed, probably Akainu. With the move of Marineford to G-1, which is in the New World, it's the type of gutsy and crazy move Akainu would make as a Fleet Admiral.



I thought that at first too, but it doesn't necessarily seem like that crazy of a move actually.

There seems to be a G1, G2, G3, G4 and G5 at least. So each branch of the marines is probably deeper and deeper into the New World and pirate territory.

"G5", the fifth branch, for example is where Smoker wanted to go, with Aokiji commenting G5 isn't somewhere you ask to go because it's so dangerous and messed up. So G1 on the other hand could possibly be much more forgiving.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?


Aokiji, since hew was nominated by Sengoku to be the next Fleet Admiral.


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha that image of Zorro loosing an Arm along with perona.

Damn I cannot wait to read it!  MS tweet though says it's delayed to maybe until midnight. FUUUKKKKKK!!!!


----------



## mcp792 (Sep 29, 2010)

Buggy is the new Fleet Admiral, they finally recognized his true potential.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Neptun said:


> This chapter lacks Zoro and Franky.



I wonder why? Doesn't it peek your interest why Oda chose to keep them as the only two Mugiwara's not to be seen in this chapter? If in fact Zoro did lose his arm, as I maintain he did, Franky would be the only Mugiwara capable of getting Zoro a new cyborg arm. Could it be this is the reason they haven't been shown in this chapter? There's gotta be a method behind the madness.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

Everyone's only talking about 2 things: 

1. that akainu is probably the new fleet admiral -- saw that coming

2. Zoro lost an arm -- except he probably didn't

But what about Luffy? He has a massive scar on his chest. Isn't anyone curious how he got it? The fact is Rayleigh said it would take Luffy two years to learn the basics of haki, but Luffy said he learned them in 1 year. What was he doing for the other year on the island to train? Rayleigh stayed another half year on the island after teaching Luffy the basics of haki. What did they do then? Did he teach him the advanced stuff? And what did Luffy do for the half year after Rayeligh left the island?

Those are a few things I REALLY want to know.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Really liking the new designs. 

It's really nice to see the crew back together. Well Oda still teases with Zoro and Franky.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Everyone's only talking about 2 things:
> 
> 1. that akainu is probably the new fleet admiral -- saw that coming
> 
> ...



Remember,Luffy got magma-fisted through Jimbei by Akainu and needed surgery from Law to survive,thus the giant X-shaped red scar.

But fuck yeah,can't wait to see what Luffy can do with Haki,especially since he is a freaking genius at seeing techniques,understanding them and then improving upon them..


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> But what about Luffy? He has a massive scar on his chest. Isn't anyone curious how he got it? T



I think Luffy got the scar from Akainu.


----------



## xohoag (Sep 29, 2010)

Guys I'm not familiar with time zones outside of my own...how many hours until night in PDT?


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> actually the shoulder argument does not work as there would be no thickness to the sleeve whatsoever due to the lack of substance.   The picture is perfectly drawn though if the bottom portion of his arm is behind his back and would radiate the lack of shoulder that we see.



Your stretching it. Dont you think it's a bit weird that Luffy's leg is perfectly cutting off the part where Zoro's skin would start to show? I think that was place by Oda on purpose. To me, It makes no sense that his arm is behind his back. WHy would Oda draw him with his arm behind his back? That's unnatural. I say the shoulder not being there is a dead give away that his arm has been cut off.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Legend said:


> So who is the new fleet admiral?



from the looks of it most likely akainu.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

xohoag said:


> Guys I'm not familiar with time zones outside of my own...how many hours until night in PDT?


Roughly 4-5 hours, but we won't be getting the chapter until much later, hopefully before midnight


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Your stretching it. Dont you think it's a bit weird that Luffy's leg is perfectly cutting off the part where Zoro's skin would start to show? I think that was place by Oda on purpose. To me, It makes no sense that his arm is behind his back. WHy would Oda draw him with his arm behind his back? That's unnatural. I say the shoulder not being there is a dead give away that his arm has been cut off.


For the Sake of beating a dead horse I will converse with you.

The missing arm could be explained by bad angle.  Perspective does fuck up our brain sometimes.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Your stretching it. Dont you think it's a bit weird that Luffy's leg is perfectly cutting off the part where Zoro's skin would start to show? I think that was place by Oda on purpose. To me, It makes no sense that his arm is behind his back. WHy would Oda draw him with his arm behind his back? That's unnatural. I say the shoulder not being there is a dead give away that his arm has been cut off.



no i don't see myself streching it.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro would have to be holding his arm in a very unnatural position for it to be there. Oda is a good artist with common sense he would not do something out of the norm.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn my Nami and Robin tits predictions came true. 

I wonder what kind of fuel Franky uses now.


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Zoro would have to be holding his arm in a very unnatural position for it to be there. Oda is a good artist with common sense he would not do something out of the norm.


See, this is a flawed argument right here.  OP is nothing but out of the norm.

Would it be normal to practice Santouryo with 1 arm?

Edit: hmmm.. I just contradicted myself I think.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Hehe...we'll shall see.


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 29, 2010)

Did you guys noticed how Sanji gave the okamas the middle finger? Now, THAT'S awesome.


----------



## trigimon (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> no i don't see myself streching it.



To me, Him having his arm behind his back as if it were tied or some weird reason is about the equivilent to him having his fingers in his mouth. It just doesn't add up. Plus, you dont think there was a good reason why Both Zoro and Franky weren't shown this chapter? Or do you just think that's just random? Franky's the only one that can get him the arm. 

Plus it makes sense now even more so, because his eventual nemisis, Shilyuu is also a cyborg. I say that cause of his metal nose = Franky's old nose. We already know Oda likes to create head to head match ups in which combatants are linked together. And it's stuff like Shilyuu most likely being a cycborg and Zoro having a cyborg arm that I'm talking about.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Sep 29, 2010)

Over 2000 post,up to the 3000.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 29, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Aokiji, since hew was nominated by Sengoku to be the next Fleet Admiral.



Shakes Head


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 29, 2010)

If in fact, Zoro did lose an arm, plot wise, it fits. Mihawk stopped fighting Shanks, one of his best rivals, cause he was short an arm. Zoro losing an arm would make his battle with Mihawk that much more epic. It would also fit with Zoro's theme of almost never fighting his opponents at full strength since he was always handicapped (pun intended) in some form.

I personally don't think he lost an arm though.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> To me, Him having his arm behind his back as if it were tied or some weird reason is about the equivilent to him having his fingers in his mouth. It just doesn't add up. Plus, you dont think there was a good reason why Both Zoro and Franky weren't shown this chapter? Or do you just think that's just random? Franky's the only one that can get him the arm.
> 
> Plus it makes sense now even more so, because his eventual nemisis, Shilyuu is also a cyborg. I say that cause of his metal nose = Franky's old nose. We already know Oda likes to create head to head match ups in which combatants are linked together. And it's stuff like Shilyuu most likely being a cycborg and Zoro having a cyborg arm that I'm talking about.



let's wait for their entrances first.  Besides it makes little sense for someone to possi ly ruin zoro's career as a sworsman when they are suppose to make him stronger and not weaker.  Cutting their arm off definitely does the latter. 

i don't see mihawk with a cyborg arm.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If in fact, Zoro did lose an arm, plot wise, it fits. Mihawk stopped fighting Shanks, one of his best rivals, cause he was short an arm. Zoro losing an arm would make his battle with Mihawk that much more epic. It would also fit with Zoro's theme of almost never fighting his opponents at full strength since he was always handicapped (pun intended) in some form.
> 
> I personally don't think he lost an arm though.



Isn't it why Mihawk lost interest in fighting Shanks because he didn't want to fight a one arm man?


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Ultimate Luffy said:


> Did you guys noticed how Sanji gave the okamas the middle finger? Now, THAT'S awesome.



Sanji is a s proud as ever and ungrateful at the same time.  He should be thanking them.  The okama has to have an influence on him somehow, did you see how he reacted when he saw gilrs? His hands were all flamboyant it seems.

Well, wethere Zorro is missing an arm or not, he's going to be beastly regardless.  I don't care if he shows up with a peg leg and an eye patch with a talking parrot on his shoulders.

Luffy should be the envy of all captains for having Nami and Robin at his disposal.  They are definitely  2D fuckable


----------



## Nannook (Sep 29, 2010)

trigimon said:


> To me, Him having his arm behind his back as if it were tied or some weird reason is about the equivilent to him having his fingers in his mouth. It just doesn't add up. Plus, you dont think there was a good reason why Both Zoro and Franky weren't shown this chapter? Or do you just think that's just random? Franky's the only one that can get him the arm.
> 
> Plus it makes sense now even more so, because his eventual nemisis, Shilyuu is also a cyborg. I say that cause of his metal nose = Franky's old nose. We already know Oda likes to create head to head match ups in which combatants are linked together. And it's stuff like Shilyuu most likely being a cycborg and Zoro having a cyborg arm that I'm talking about.



Franky hasnt been shown because he is working on the Sunny.
I think Zoro still has his arm.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro's missing arm? I personally think it's just a way of Oda teasing us. Whether he really lose it or not it is okay with me anyway.


----------



## Chahige (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> But what about Luffy? He has a massive scar on his chest. Isn't anyone curious how he got it?


Pretty sure that Akainu gave it to him.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If in fact, Zoro did lose an arm, plot wise, it fits. Mihawk stopped fighting Shanks, one of his best rivals, cause he was short an arm. Zoro losing an arm would make his battle with Mihawk that much more epic. It would also fit with Zoro's theme of almost never fighting his opponents at full strength since he was always handicapped (pun intended) in some form.
> 
> I personally don't think he lost az
> n arm though.


zoro will always fight with three swords, so unless oda has become a shitty writer all of a sudden this will remain the same as it defines his style.  If he lost his arm he would be bound to get a replacement for it.


----------



## Kirath (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> zoro will always fight with three swords, so unless oda has become a shitty writer all of a sudden this will remain the same as it defines his style.  If he lost his arm he would be bound to get a replacement for it.



But he could also go Shiki-Style. oO


----------



## Ultra (Sep 29, 2010)

Where is my chapter


----------



## DeVision (Sep 29, 2010)

zoro's arm is just in his pocket.. like here:


----------



## Amrun (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


>




This guy and Fenix Down win this thread.

I no longer care about Zoro's arm because


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't think Zoro's lost an arm, but there must be a reason why Oda has it hidden. Something must've happened to his arm, over the TS...



The Mouthy Merc said:


> I thought that at first too, but it doesn't necessarily seem like that crazy of a move actually.
> 
> There seems to be a G1, G2, G3, G4 and G5 at least. So each branch of the marines is probably deeper and deeper into the New World and pirate territory.
> 
> "G5", the fifth branch, for example is where Smoker wanted to go, with Aokiji commenting G5 isn't somewhere you ask to go because it's so dangerous and messed up. So G1 on the other hand could possibly be much more forgiving.



The only thing is Aokiji has been shown to be lazy and less aggresive then Akainu. I don't see why he would move HQ, whereas he'd probably be more comfortable staying at Marineford. Meanwhile, Akainu is a lot more aggresive and thus placing it in the New World seems like something he would do in line with his established characterization.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirath said:


> But he could also go Shiki-Style. oO



i think i have more faith with oda on this one.  Besides such a scenario would make zoro's fights very awkward looking.


----------



## Federer (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> The only thing is Aokiji has been shown to be lazy and less aggresive then Akainu. I don't see why he would move HQ, whereas he'd probably be more comfortable staying at Marineford. Meanwhile, Akainu is a lot more aggresive and thus placing it in the New World seems like something he would do in line with his established characterization.



Well, 

after Whitebeard and his sons created that ruckus and dealt tremendous damage on the island, plus the fact that things got uglier, because tremendous level 6 prisoners escaped, some Shichibukai revoked their title etcetera, it's highly possible that Aokiji can order such thing. 

Especially if the Gorosei wants it, you can't say 'no' to the Gorosei. 

I think it's Aokiji.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2010)

so how badly do you think the SH are going to kick the FSH crews ass??


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 29, 2010)

Nami 

Robin 

Usopp


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 29, 2010)

the best part of all this, is the next chapter comes out extra early.


----------



## Volture (Sep 29, 2010)

helpmenow316 said:


> so how badly do you think the SH are going to kick the FSH crews ass??


Usopp's man enough to take them all on.


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> the best part of all this, is the next chapter comes out extra early.


how so? please enlighten a poor soul like me?

Also, if franky has been with sunny for a week, maybe sunny bulked up a few tons or so.


----------



## Chahige (Sep 29, 2010)

ApocalyPS3 said:


> Also, if franky has been with sunny for a week, maybe sunny bulked up a few tons or so.


^Franky probably took the opportunity and sized up Sunny so he can fit inside with his new huge frame...


----------



## frenchmax (Sep 29, 2010)

ok lets all agree that zoro' s arm was cut off, which became the new fleet admiral...


----------



## frenchmax (Sep 29, 2010)

frenchmax said:


> ok lets all agree that zoro' s arm was cut off, which became the new fleet admiral...



no seriously, to me looks like he' s grabbin' his sword behind his back, as if he was attaching it somehow


----------



## Federer (Sep 29, 2010)

frenchmax said:


> no seriously, to me looks like he' s grabbin' his sword behind his back, as if he was attaching it somehow



Are you seriously talking to yourself?


----------



## Orofan (Sep 29, 2010)

Why would people be so butt hurt if Zoro lost an arm? Sure I love his 3 sword style but to me, that style was always about him trying to be the best, the strongest. Doesn't mean it's the best way to do it.


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 29, 2010)

Damnit why does the chapter have to be late 
I've stayed clear of all spoilers and the anticipation is killing me


----------



## Felix (Sep 29, 2010)

Chopper is adorable as always


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> the best part of all this, is the next chapter comes out extra early.



yer fucking teasing ain't cha?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

ussop= like a  BAWSS!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro's style won't be worse. If he doesn't  have an arm he'll have a sword for an arm I'm sure, something Zoro would be cool enough to pull off. Oh the subject though I'll say this. Zoro doesn't have an arm. That's most likely it. I also want to say this, something that hasn't been brought up yet: 

Franky doesn't have legs. 

Now I know for a fact that it'd be shown had he had some legs but it's mysteriously covered up. Weird. Zoro has no arm.....Franky has no legs!!!


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Zoro's style won't be worse. If he doesn't  have an arm he'll have a sword for an arm I'm sure, something Zoro would be cool enough to pull off. Oh the subject though I'll say this. Zoro doesn't have an arm. That's most likely it. I also want to say this, something that hasn't been brought up yet:
> 
> Franky doesn't have legs.
> 
> Now I know for a fact that it'd be shown had he had some legs but it's mysteriously covered up. Weird. Zoro has no arm.....Franky has no legs!!!



you're over thinking the matter with franky man, zoros legs are covered up too, do you wanna say that he's missing an arm and also has no legs?


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

The most upestting thing to me about the whole Zoro thing is that there are some people here who think it ruins his character or that Oda ruined him. Do that many people not have faith in Oda?

Personally I wont mind it, or that it makes him even more badass.


----------



## Godammit (Sep 29, 2010)

I BET MY ACCOUNT IF ZORO HAS NO ARM..


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 29, 2010)

SHUT THE HELL UP.

Jesus all these theories are retarded. Wait for the freaking chapter to come out.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2010)

i kinda of hope the fake SH give the real ones alittle abit  problem in there fighting... Seeing that  if someone took there identity I would hope they are strong enough to back up that claim...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> you're over thinking the matter with franky man, zoros legs are covered up too, do you wanna say that he's missing an arm and also has no legs?


I was being sarcastic


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 29, 2010)

Godammit said:


> I BET MY ACCOUNT IF ZORO HAS NO ARM..



you wont live up to that. i know i wouldnt


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 29, 2010)

OSTIKS said:
			
		

> The most upestting thing to me about the whole Zoro thing is that there are some people here who think it ruins his character or that Oda ruined him. Do that many people not have faith in Oda?



I agree, the most defining thing about Zoro's style isn't that he uses 3 swords. 
It's that he holds one of them castraters in his mouth. 

If someone chopped off the lower part of his jaw,
then you might be onto something about his character being ruined foreva.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Sep 29, 2010)

How would a cyborg arm work for Zoro? You're telling me Zoro's arm which was trained since his birth could easily be replaced with another one? lol And what the fuck would be the point in that? Zoro is now a Shanks/Rayleigh cosplayer?

Edit: And freakin lol at Zoro stealin the thunder from other SH's while not even being in the chapter;p


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 29, 2010)

ApocalyPS3 said:


> how so? please enlighten a poor soul like me?
> 
> Also, if franky has been with sunny for a week, maybe sunny bulked up a few tons or so.





Marcelle said:


> yer fucking teasing ain't cha?




i aint teasing you guys, next week is a japanese bank holiday, and thus the next jump magazine comes out early.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Only badasses lose arms: Guts, Gon, and now Zoro.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

Well we, know for sure till the next chapter, in any case I'm kinda thinkin the new tiers will be something like this

Luffy, Zoro, Sanji

Franky, Ussop

Chopper, Brooke

Robin, Nami

This i based on what I hope the changes are, I hope that Ussop begins to be seen as a powerhouse. I think Chopper and Franky have more potential than those below them, so thats why I ordered them as such.


----------



## ALF (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't know why all underestemate Robin.  I mean she can choke half of the SH with ease.
Imagine her strenght in the battle fore Ace.  She could deal with masses of enemyes with her arms.


----------



## Do ya (Sep 29, 2010)

MS will explode the moment they release One Piece


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

OSTIKS said:


> Well we, know for sure till the next chapter, in any case I'm kinda thinkin the new tiers will be something like this
> 
> Luffy, Zoro, Sanji
> 
> ...



how come people are still saying usopp over nami? she totally one up'd him after they left the bar


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

ALF said:


> I don't know why all underestemate Robin.  I mean she can choke half of the SH with ease.
> Imagine her strenght in the battle fore Ace.  She could deal with masses of enemyes with her arms.



I love Robin, and lots of strawhats have abilities that can defeat cannon fodder easily. But I just don't think Robin or Nami have the strength to fight enemies that are on level with say the enemies that you'd expect Luffy and Zoro to fight. Luckily Robin and Nami are both geniuses in combat and that evens it out quite a bit. The tiers are based on the enemies that each member is capable of defeating.


> how come people are still saying usopp over nami? she totally one up'd him after they left the bar


I just expect Ussop to grow stronger because his dream requires that he be stronger, I think thats what dictates how strong chars are in one piece.


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 29, 2010)

Sooo, Zoro tried a new sword and this time he was unlucky ?
Then he must be like


MOre seriously, If Zoro really lost an arm and an eye, his power up must be a power up of doom to make up for the lost AND make him top VA/low Shishibukai level.

Anyway, if Zoro can create 2 heads and 4  arm with his spirit, I'm sure he can do with for one arm.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 29, 2010)

lets look at this rationally.

that fake strawhat nob end has those two people with very large bounties willing to work under him.

nami and usopp, supposedly the weakest of the crew, punked the whole crew while holding a calm conversation. and not breaking a sweat. 

glorious!


----------



## bah21 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> lets look at this rationally.
> 
> that fake strawhat nob end has those two people with very large bounties willing to work under him.
> 
> ...



I suspect that we'll learn that the two high bounties working under them knew they were fakes, but merely decided to use them (and the reputation of the Straw Hats) so that they could then kill them and take over, and gain a bunch of reputation for taking out the infamous Straw Hat Luffy.


----------



## Franky (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there no Franky?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> lets look at this rationally.
> 
> that fake strawhat nob end has those two people with very large bounties willing to work under him.
> 
> ...



not breaking a sweat? more like barely even moving, no actually i think nami and usopp just thought of defeating those guys and it happened... or maybe im fangasming too much


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope that high bounties of fake strawhats prelude that the crew has gotten stronger and that One Piece will return to sort of the beginning where the crew is stronger than most enemies as opposed to being outclassed in last couple of arcs.

Think about Luffy said he almost couldn't learn anymore form Rayleigh, so what hes almost admiral level atleast can we assume Reyleigh would be just under Roger/Whitebeard.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy only learned the basics of haki because Raleigh left 6 months early to finish the coating and wait for the other Strawhats, we have no idea how much stronger Luffy became aside from the fact that he dominates all the animals that were stronger than him pre time skip. 

They mentioned new Supernovas being on Shaobondy, I predict the SH crew meeting up with them and demolishing them. I bet each crew member is atleast supernova level by this point.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> not breaking a sweat? more like barely even moving, no actually i think nami and usopp just thought of defeating those guys and it happened... or maybe im fangasming too much



This, but i still think ussopp is above nami now, sure she showed a bit of her new moves and im confident she has more, especially those balls(forgot) and the rope, but i just believe Ussopp gained more experience surving in the island and being taugh by hercule, sure nami has great attacks and definately worl for multiple targets, but then theres ussopp who i don't think is ass strong against multi targets(even with that plant attack) but in a 1 on 1 fight, he seems great(i could be wrong tho, he might be back to being a coward again)


Shiii.....I read somewhere that oda intended for ussopp to stay as the weakest member(a while ago, like before war and i think TB and W7), damn if thats true then uggh.


----------



## bah21 (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Luffy only learned the basics of haki because Raleigh left 6 months early to finish the coating and wait for the other Strawhats, we have no idea how much stronger Luffy became aside from the fact that he dominates all the animals that were stronger than him pre time skip.
> 
> They mentioned new Supernovas being on Shaobondy, I predict the SH crew meeting up with them and demolishing them. I bet each crew member is atleast supernova level by this point.



Actually, no, Luffy learned the basics in 1 year. Then Raleigh stayed a full half a year after that.

It's unknown what Luffy learned from Raleigh during that half year period.


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2010)

why dont we talk about the stuff happened in the chapter  and not running around zoro losing and arm..,


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Luffy only learned the basics of haki because Raleigh left 6 months early to finish the coating and wait for the other Strawhats, we have no idea how much stronger Luffy became aside from the fact that he dominates all the animals that were stronger than him pre time skip.
> 
> They mentioned new Supernovas being on Shaobondy, I predict the SH crew meeting up with them and demolishing them. I bet each crew member is atleast supernova level by this point.



Reyleigh taught him basics in first year, then next half year im guessing he taught him more than basic and last half year Luffy trained alone. 

Why do the SH have o fight the supernovas? They look up to him(well atleast 2 do) so maybe the allies that the imposters got will try to fight at first then realize its actually them and depart and supernovas will be like "ill see you in the new world", like the rest of Supernovas did the first time.



helpmenow316 said:


> why dont we talk about the stuff happened in the chapter  and not running around zoro losing and arm..,



If you want that to happen then just try to start a conversation by asking a question or sumthing. 

What do you guise think will happen with the supernova? You think they will be allies(atleast the brother supernovas) with the SH crew? or do you think theyll fight?


----------



## Louis-954 (Sep 29, 2010)

> Think about Luffy said he almost couldn't learn anymore form Rayleigh,  so what hes almost admiral level atleast can we assume Reyleigh would be  just under Roger/Whitebeard.


Wow you really misinterpretted it. That isnt what it means at all. Luffy got the *BASICS *of Haki down in a year and a half. He isnt going to go around punking Admirals.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Shiii.....I read somewhere that oda intended for ussopp to stay as the weakest member(a while ago, like before war and i think TB and W7), damn if thats true then uggh.


Thats upsetting, I always felt that those who strove to be stonger would get it, so those who  had bigger dreams would get stronger, I envisioned ussop  eventually surpassing people slowly throughout the series, but that was before timeskip, which seems like a good enough reason to mess with tiers, IMO besides Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, I'd love to see the tiers get mixed up once in a while.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Chill out, lol.

lol OP tards..


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Wow you really mininterpretted it. That isnt what it means at all. Luffy got the *BASICS *of Haki down in a year and a half. He isnt going to go around punking Admirals.



Listen to this man, this may clear some misinterpretation other have.



OSTIKS said:


> Thats upsetting, I always felt that those who strove to be stonger would get it, so those who  had bigger dreams would get stronger, I envisioned ussop  eventually surpassing people slowly throughout the series, but that was before timeskip, which seems like a good enough reason to mess with tiers, IMO besides Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, I'd love to see the tiers get mixed up once in a while.



Oda lies sometimes(or jokes) or maybe it wasn't what oda said and someone else just said he said that, im just saying i remember someone saying that. But yea i would love it if he slowly got stronger than rest of crew, hes dipicted as one of the weakest and cowardlyies on the SH crew so a change would be great.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

Louis-954 said:


> Wow you really misinterpretted it. That isnt what it means at all. Luffy got the *BASICS *of Haki down in a year and a half. He isnt going to go around punking Admirals.



Yeah, your right. I guess we will only know hows strong he is with time, but Luffy is obviously shichibukai level, I just wonder how he compares to those still above him.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 29, 2010)

Oda trolling if Ussop suddenly became the strongest.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Oda trolling if Ussop suddenly became the strongest.



Maybe not the strongest(and will progress and get stronger than others as time goes by) maybe for now just below franky and tied with brook

heres what *i think *is the new strongest as of now

Luffy - Should be a given
Zoro - Cmon
Sanji - Ofc
Franky - was like 4th tire in old, i assume he got new weps and powered wit everyone
Brook/Ussopp - Im thinking brook got some new songs, don't think he improved much with sword, 
Rest of crew - I don't see how stronger robin could have gotten, im sure she got stronger but others had more to level up, so robin probably being right above other 2


----------



## Swagger (Sep 29, 2010)

Usopp joined frankys lvl, nothing more.

and since the strawhats like to split themselves into three it is now:

Luffy, Zoro, Sanji

Franky, Usopp, Brook

Robin = Nami, Chopper.

And those are in order as well.


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't want to troll Ussop fandom but he will always be Ussop.  His facade is different but he's still a dog that barks too loud.

that being said, he will troll mofo's with his shooting skills.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Usopp joined frankys lvl, nothing more.


possible, especially since ussop expanded his firepower, berfore it was just explosions and other tricks, stuff franky could do, but with the plants hmmm.... don't see franky getting plants, so ussopp gained a new way to compete  with franky, especially since i think franky had the advantage since they used some same attacks(not literaly same attacks but similar)


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Usopp joined frankys lvl, nothing more.


Thats where I put him in my tier.

I am satisfied with this. If everyone was  at Luffy and Zoro's level they would be quite ridiculous.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> I agree, the most defining thing about Zoro's style isn't that he uses 3 swords.
> It's that he holds one of them castraters in his mouth.
> 
> If someone chopped off the lower part of his jaw,
> then you might be onto something about his character being ruined foreva.



he was introduced as a three sword user in the very beginning. That style is what he's famous for. Of course it would ruin him, if he was like all others now and could only use a maximum of two swords something that plenty of other swordsmen can use. There is noway around it, his fighting style would be completely ruined and his reputation along with it.  You can basically equate this to Luffy going into the New world without his SH.  It's what makes their character.  Also you argue that he's famous for using a sword with his mouth, but guess what, that's because it's where his third sword was used making it three in all, you know, what he's famous and unique for.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

I am disappoint 

why does everyone keep putting chopper so low on their list? come on people


----------



## haer (Sep 29, 2010)

Damn, i've spent today reading this topic from page 18 and read some interesting things. Still waiting for the actual chapter, since i haven't actually read the spoilers. 

Everyone in the crew will just be better in what they're in the crew for, of course they will be physically stronger as well, but don't expect nami/chopperetc to be actual fighting machines, since they've never been fighters really. Chopper will probably have read the entire library on this island and will become an even better docter. Nami will have way more knowledge about the weather etc. etc.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

haer said:


> Damn, i've spent today reading this topic from page 18 and read some interesting things. Still waiting for the actual chapter, since i haven't actually read the spoilers.
> 
> Everyone in the crew will just be better in what they're in the crew for, of course they will be physically stronger as well, but don't expect nami/*chopperetc to be actual fighting machines*, since they've never been fighters really. Chopper will probably have read the entire library on this island and will become an even better docter. Nami will have way more knowledge about the weather etc. etc.



your right monster point wasnt that good at fighting  ...


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Sep 29, 2010)

everyone agrees Luffy got his scar from akainu, but how come we never saw it until now if that's the case? Did we never see under his shirt?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

^
remember there were bandages there?  




JimmyVegas said:


> I am disappoint
> 
> why does everyone keep putting chopper so low on their list? come on people



because he doesn't have control of his monster form. At least for now.


----------



## Perseverance (Sep 29, 2010)

tbh I like the idea of Zoro losing his arm, would be badass to see him cut people up with just one arm like that. Also, once he does become the greatest swordsman, he would've done it with just one arm, making his achievement even more epic.

But that's just me, zoro with or without an arm is equally good.



chikmagnet7 said:


> everyone agrees Luffy got his scar from akainu, but how come we never saw it until now if that's the case? Did we never see under his shirt?



I can vaguely remember that he had bandages all over his body, so we never really got to see it.


----------



## haer (Sep 29, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> tbh I like the idea of Zoro losing his arm, would be badass to see him cut people up with just one arm like that. Also, once he does become the greatest swordsman, he would've done it with just one arm, making his achievement even more epic.
> 
> But that's just me, zoro with or without an arm is equally good.



He'd be the same as Shanks.. thats the only reason why i'd say 'no' to losing his arm.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> tbh I like the idea of Zoro losing his arm, would be badass to see him cut people up with just one arm like that. Also, once he does become the greatest swordsman, he would've done it with just one arm, making his achievement even more epic.
> 
> But that's just me, zoro with or without an arm is equally good.



zoro the two sword swordsman is epic now?   just no, I cannot consider Oda ruin a character like that and what he stood for as epic to me, I just can't. :/


also like the poster previously said, it simply makes him another Shanks.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> ^
> remember there were bandages there?
> 
> 
> ...



well he just hasnt had a chance to show it yet  but seriously i think oda is probably going to introduce the strawhats new powers in order from weakest to strongest which so far is usopp then nami, which makes sense to me


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> well he just hasnt had a chance to show it yet  but seriously i think oda is probably going to introduce the strawhats new powers in order from weakest to strongest which so far is usopp then nami, which makes sense to me



shoot well i definitely hope luffy doesn't show off anything here then with his impostor.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

chikmagnet7 said:


> everyone agrees Luffy got his scar from akainu, but how come we never saw it until now if that's the case? Did we never see under his shirt?


It was covered in bandages


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> shoot well i definitely hope luffy doesn't show off anything here then with his impostor.



lol i dont think he will, the imposter will recognize him and then shit his pants or the imposter will shoot him and the bullet will bounce back at him, and claim he'll be back or some crap, it feels a bit too early to see what luffy can do anyway doesnt it?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> lol i dont think he will, the imposter will recognize him and then shit his pants or the imposter will shoot him and the bullet will bounce back at him, and claim he'll be back or some crap, it feels a bit too early to see what luffy can do anyway doesnt it?



yeah most likely. Also seems like marines including a VA might get involved here, so potential hype right there for the crew and the big names.


----------



## Beelzejow (Sep 29, 2010)

_Zoro the amputee swordsmen.

It just isn't the same, man._


----------



## Captain Smoker (Sep 29, 2010)

Luffy looks the same besides the scar on his chest, same with Zoro and Sanji. Huge let down.

Love Usopp, Nami and Robins new looks.

Hopefully Franky lives up to the hype.

First Oda makes Zoro bow to Mihawk, now he takes his arm? That would be the nail in the coffin on a great character.


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

Soooo, can we make threads already?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> yeah most likely. Also seems like marines including a VA might get involved here, so potential hype right there for the crew and the big names.



Momonga has the worst luck he has to stab his hand to avert hancocks attack, now he has to fight post ts strawhats


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> Momonga has the worst luck he has to stab his hand to avert hancocks attack, now he has to fight post ts strawhats



I know.  He doesn't seem to be getting any luck.


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Every time the script is out we 'know' everything, but still the rule is until the chapter is out=no threads.

You're not new to the telegrams are ya?


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

That's actually a pretty gay rule.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> That's actually a pretty gay rule.



well we all know its gonna be filled with 

poll did zoro lose his arm?
poll would you care if zoro lost his arm
zomg post ts strawhats very 
post ts strawhats... underwhelming
new tiers?

off the top of my head


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

It's 4:43 pm here. That would be PDT. So I guess another 5-8 hours before the chapter gets here. 



JimmyVegas said:


> well we all know its gonna be filled with
> 
> poll did zoro lose his arm?
> poll would you care if zoro lost his arm
> ...



you forgot.  Akainu confirmed as FA? 
Luffy x Hancock is dead? 
who is better looking, Robin or Nami?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> who is better looking, Robin or Nami?


robin has and will always be mah wooman. dat cougar.


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> robin has and will always be mah wooman. dat cougar.



not me, I'm all for the red head.


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 29, 2010)

Captain Smoker said:


> Luffy looks the same besides the scar on his chest, same with Zoro and Sanji. Huge let down.
> 
> Love Usopp, Nami and Robins new looks.
> 
> Hopefully Franky lives up to the hype.


 
It was only 2 years it would be odd if they looked like they went through a second puberty and all looked radically different. It seems like everyone has been given subtle changes, with each of their basic designs being altered just enough to know the difference of pre and post time skip.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> It's 4:43 pm here. That would be PDT. So I guess another 5-8 hours before the chapter gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shhii... you took thre topics i was going to start, well lets just see who posts them first .


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2010)

geminis said:


> No I just figured since we know what happens already....anyway, guess that's a no.



Yes, because everyone looks at spoilers and translations.



Jizznificent said:


> robin has and will always be mah wooman. *dat cougar*.



She's 30.


----------



## BossofBosses (Sep 29, 2010)

The observation that Luffy more than likely got his scar from Akainu makes his change from the TS even worse. What exactly has changed about him over 2 years? Physically that is.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Yes, because everyone looks at spoilers and translations.



That is the point of the telegrams.


----------



## Reincarnation (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> not me, I'm all for the red head.



Nami's hair is orange 

..or maybe you just have a man crush on Shanks ???


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> How about "print screen"? then paste on some image editing program.



my "print screen" doesnt work for my comp i need to hold down a function key and then press print screen, but all it does is make my mouse flash for a sec and nothing happens


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> It's 4:43 pm here. That would be PDT. So I guess another 5-8 hours before the chapter gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 29, 2010)

MrChubz said:


> That is the point of the telegrams.



So THAT'S! why people post spoilers in the *PREDICTIONS*/discussion thread!....oh wait......


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> Do you use FireFox as a browser?
> 
> in any case, you can
> 
> ...



i dont have firefox but i went through the same steps in google chrome and it worked thx very much reps for you


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> not me, I'm all for the red head.


to each our own then (robin all the way).


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 29, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> robin has and will always be mah wooman. dat cougar.



Robin, easily.

The hotness gap has become less wide though, with Nami's longer hair and bigger boobs. Too bad Robin's hair makes her look hotter and she has even bigger boobs.


----------



## MrChubz (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> So THAT'S! why people post spoilers in the *PREDICTIONS*/discussion thread!....oh wait......


It's prediction pre spoilers and discussion post spoilers. So either you predict, then leave before the spoilers come out, or you discuss after the spoilers are out. If not, I have no idea what you're doing.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 29, 2010)

Dragon is too pimpn not to have hit up Robin...wow "training" her.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> She's 30.


my point still stands.


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

the thread views still haven't dropped below 50 haha this is awesome


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> the thread views still haven't dropped below 50 haha this is awesome



 thats what this is


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

Bluebeard said:


> Robin, easily.
> 
> The hotness gap has become less wide though, with Nami's longer hair and bigger boobs. Too bad Robin's hair makes her look hotter and she has even bigger boobs.


true.

i haven't really noticed much of a difference in the bust department (it's not like that part needed to get any bigger anyway ). and is it just me or are they skinnier, especially nami?


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 29, 2010)

Well I'm relieved that none of them look much different.  The only concern I have is for Zoro's arm.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 29, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Well I'm relieved that none of them look much different.  The only concern I have is for Zoro's arm.



Don't worry about it. It'll grow back


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 29, 2010)

I need my chapter!


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 29, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I predicted yesterday that it wouldn't be up until thursday because usually when people are hyped for something the providers take longer to release it than normal. Why? Site hits, man. Its all about their site hits.



 that makes sense...


----------



## Kirath (Sep 29, 2010)

What if Zoro pulled the same shit off he did with Sandai Kitetsu, but this time he wasn't lucky? :-/


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirath said:


> What if Zoro pulled the same shit off he did with Sandai Kitetsu, but this time he wasn't lucky? :-/



or what if, your all overreacting, and he still has his arm?


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 29, 2010)

I dont think his arm is cut off, but if it is, is it possible oda did it so zoro doesnt surpass luffy???

anywyas he looks more badass with that scar on his eye


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if Sanji's eyebrows flipped, or if his left one has always had the curl on the inside, but we've never known cause it's always been covered.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Kirath said:


> What if Zoro pulled the same shit off he did with Sandai Kitetsu, but this time he wasn't lucky? :-/



NEVER, if he did lose it,(doubt it, and don't think so) from that then his character wouldn't be portrayed as badass. People gonna call him a bitch then his fandom will do down.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro isn't hiding his arm in his shirt, nor is that a problem of proportion, he really did lose the arm. The band is pinned on so that it does not fall off the loose sleeve. Franky immediately offers to make him a SUPAH arm, but Zoro declines. Zoro holds two swords in his mouth now, like fangs on an Oni face. This is why his neck is now fuckhuge, it's super strong from this new style.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> *Zoro isn't hiding his arm in his shirt, nor is that a problem of proportion, he really did lose the arm.* The band is pinned on so that it does not fall off the loose sleeve. Franky immediately offers to make him a SUPAH arm, but Zoro declines. Zoro holds two swords in his mouth now, like fangs on an Oni face. This is why his neck is now fuckhuge, it's super strong from this new style.



Hate it when people predit things and when they do they make it sund like it actually happened.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Hate it when people predit things and when they do they make it sund like it actually happened.


It's a joke bro 



Josesito23 said:


> NEVER, if he did lose it,(doubt it, and don't think so) *from that then his character wouldn't be portrayed as badass. People gonna call him a bitch then his fandom will do down.*


Hate it when people predit things and when they do they make it sund like it actually happened.


----------



## Frieza (Sep 29, 2010)

If he is going to be on Luffy's ship he would not lose an arm. Dark King did not lose an arm and fought with only one sword and haki. The eye thing was from hawkeyes, because he shit himself when he reveals HH.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> It's a joke bro
> 
> 
> Hate it when people predit things and when they do they make it sund like it actually happened.



Kay, doesn't work like that i didn't make it sound like it actually HAPPEN*ED*


Hate it when people don't talk about Bepo


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> I dont think his arm is cut off, *but if it is, is it possible oda did it so zoro doesnt surpass luffy???*


my exact thoughts.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Josesito23 said:


> Kay, doesn't work like that i didn't make it sound like it actually HAPPEN*ED*


But it's actually happening 
Or else nobody would be complaining


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

so technically Luffy really is the only one not have gone through any change in appearance over the time skip, since his scar was a result of Akainu in the first place?   Fine by me.


----------



## oricon (Sep 29, 2010)

WE ARE!!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUjDrfUXHvM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro would surpass Luffy with 1 arm since he would instantly become Shanks level awesome. Good thing he still has both arms though. Looking at pics over and over Nami is definitely most improved, that hair and those jeans are really making for some stiff competition with Robin, no pun intended.


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Sep 29, 2010)

Shanks only has one arm and is still a badass.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> But it's actually happening
> Or else nobody would be complaining



Oda does this kinda thing, cliff hanger.

cmon MS


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Chocolatebar, where is that Gutts animation from? 
the actual original anime or...?


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Zoro would surpass Luffy with 1 arm since he would instantly become Shanks level awesome. Good thing he still has both arms though. Looking at pics over and over Nami is definitely most improved, that hair and those jeans are really making for some stiff competition with Robin, no pun intended.



she's far better than Robin now.   Although Robin is still pretty hot.


----------



## Sito (Sep 29, 2010)

Gomu Ningen said:


> Shanks only has one arm and is still a badass.



That only works for his character, we can't have more then one of those, same for 3 sword style, we need one of those and none more. another example is when peple think of real world pirates they think(maybe) of hooks, theres only one of those(crocodile)


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

Robin has a better top half, Nami has a better bottom half. Every time I see Robin from now on I am going to think of how hot female crocodile would be though since they have the same hairstyle. Kind of pissed Hancock didn't change at all though, not even a new costume Oda just made it a different color.


----------



## Olivia (Sep 29, 2010)

My thoughts on the Crew Members:

Why does Luffy have the scar?
Zoro has his arm, it is just not being shown because of Luffys leg.
Ussop looks a little weird, but I think I will get use to it.
I liked it more when Nami had shorter hair, but like with Ussop I think I will get used to it.
Choppers blue hat thing... why does he have it? Just to make a new look to his character?
Didn't really notice a difference with the old and new Robin, except with the sunglasses.
Franky lost his hair, but I am guessing he will be more badass than ever 
Also Brook looks awesome, Soul King 

All in all I can't wait to read the new One Piece chapter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Chocolatebar, where is that Gutts animation from?
> the actual original anime or...?


I left the info in your profile


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nic said:


> she's far better than Robin now.   Although Robin is still pretty hot.



Poor Sanji, he will lose so much blood after seeing Nami and Robin 











But it will be worth it


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

KonanSenpai said:


> My thoughts on the Crew Members:
> 
> Why does Luffy have the scar?



seems like that's the scar that Akainu gave him.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 29, 2010)

im starting to lose patience....i already fapped 3 times


----------



## Arachnia (Sep 29, 2010)

Its 4AM here. Where is my One Piece?


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

this sucks 
i want my clean chapter


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> im starting to lose patience....i already fapped 3 times


Only three?


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> im starting to lose patience....i already fapped 3 times



1.fap moar
2.op released
3.???
4.profit


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

poor chopper and his naive mind following fakes


----------



## zan (Sep 29, 2010)

am going to sleep...


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> poor chopper and his naive mind following fakes



watch chopper destroy all the marines to save "robin" :rofl


----------



## Zorokiller (Sep 29, 2010)

Everytime you fap you a puppy dies!


----------



## Nic (Sep 29, 2010)

well it's 7 pm.  So another 4 hours since they said late PDT.   Then again, we basically have the whole chapter already here.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 29, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Everytime you fap you a puppy dies!



how does one "fap you"?


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 29, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Everytime you fap you a puppy dies!



holly...shit


----------



## Iamacloud (Sep 29, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> how does one "fap you"?



You lack hatred imagination.

Other that that... 

What's with people freaking out, Zoro still has his arm on that pic... the tied off knot wouldn't look like that if the sleeve was empty. He still has both his arms.

Damn Robin looks hot.

And finally OP break is over! 

/happy


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Zorokiller said:


> Everytime you fap you a puppy dies!


no big deal. sooner or later every puppy will eventually die. so what?


----------



## Soca (Sep 29, 2010)

the servers are gonna crash lmao


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 29, 2010)

Has the severs ever crash during a One Piece release? Then again this isn't a regular release


----------



## kyochi (Sep 29, 2010)

FUCKING.DELAYEN


----------



## Frieza (Sep 29, 2010)

The servers have crashed on a OP release before..The chapter after Ace died.

The chapter is going to be in the middle of the night most likely..


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm glad I have nothing going on tomorrow so I can stay up. I expect servers to crash regardless of when it gets released though.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 29, 2010)

its 6:22 am here, and im still going, Im not going to sleep until that damn chapter is out!


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 29, 2010)

I already slept and hoping to have a chapter when I woke up.


----------



## Zeky (Sep 29, 2010)

UndineWrath said:


> I already slept and hoping to have a chapter when I woke up.



Me too dude. 

WTF IS THISSSS


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 29, 2010)

oda is wise seperating some of the straw hat crew's reintroduction by  chapters. otherwise the world would be engulfed by a tsunami of jizz.


----------



## Jade (Sep 29, 2010)

I find this hilarious


----------



## Da Cookie (Sep 29, 2010)

Zoro's arm is not there because it got too buff from just jacking off for the 2 year timeskip.
Being a childrens comic, it wasn't appropriate so Oda had to not show it.


----------



## 8 (Sep 29, 2010)

Da Cookie said:


> Zoro's arm is not there because it got too buff from just jacking off for the 2 year timeskip.
> Being a childrens comic, it wasn't appropriate so Oda had to not show it.


nonsense! perona is taking care of him. no need to jack off.


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> its 6:22 am here, and im still going, Im not going to sleep until that damn chapter is out!



I'm rooting for ya man, I better see you post here as soon as it drops or I'll be disappointed.

Watching Luffy acting all boss in that dangerous ass Island is exquisite...can't wait for the threads to start popping up. Poor Boa though


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 29, 2010)

I Love how Robin dresses like a Libriayan MILF


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I Love how Robin dresses like a Libriayan MILF



Too sexy for her own good she sticks out too much.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 29, 2010)

geminis said:


> Too sexy for her own good she sticks out too much.





Those guys chasing her probably weren't even from the marines they just wanted to get some.


----------



## geminis (Sep 29, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Those guys chasing her probably weren't even from the marines they just wanted to get some.



Some good Ohara ass. She would be perfect for an orgy with her DF skills


----------



## mangakagirl (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a preview of what i've been working on all day while waiting for the chapter, it follows exactly as the color spread, i actually finished, but as you can imagine the rest of it is pretty disturbing  dont' know if anyone would want to see the rest, just tell me if you do though  .


----------



## zan (Sep 30, 2010)

Nami: Oh~~!! Usopp, it's been a long time!! What's with you!! You're gotten a bit buff!!
Usopp: Ow!! And you've gotten even more... endowed....


i love that quote!!


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Here's a preview of what i've been working on all day while waiting for the chapter, it follows exactly as the color spread, i actually finished, but as you can imagine the rest of it is pretty disturbing  dont' know if anyone would want to see the rest, just tell me if you do though  .



Not bad, wanna see the midget version of Robin too.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Looks good.


----------



## KazeYama (Sep 30, 2010)

Lets start the debate of fake Zoro having one arm.


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Lets start the debate of fake Zoro having one arm.



I could care less, either way Oda will deliver regardless, Oda could pull off an armless Zoro like that freak ninja from Basilisk who crawled around on his stomach.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 30, 2010)

im dieing here


----------



## ApocalyPS3 (Sep 30, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Lets start the debate of fake Zoro having one arm.


Lets! since nobody has talked about it yet!


----------



## Nic (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder how long Oda plans on keep the SH crew on SA in terms of chapters.  I mean we have the reunion that will probably take a couple chapters and a few more for the marines that will arrive on site as well.


----------



## kyochi (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, I'm done. Really, I am. 

I am going to go to sleep, and as soon as I wake up, I better have that new chapter on a perfect golden e-plate, 'cause I will be STARVING.


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Really, I am.
> 
> I am going to go to sleep, and as soon as I wake up, I better have that new chapter on a perfect golden e-plate, 'cause I will be STARVING.



Watch the chapter pop up as soon as you exit this page. Be strong, we're all in this hell together bro.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

geminis said:


> Watch the chapter pop up as soon as you exit this page. Be strong, we're all in this hell together bro.



cuz nothins gonna stop us now


----------



## Volture (Sep 30, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Really, I am.
> 
> I am going to go to sleep, and as soon as I wake up, I better have that new chapter on a perfect golden e-plate, 'cause I will be STARVING.


That's what I thought. Still no chapter .


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 30, 2010)

Kyochi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Really, I am.
> 
> I am going to go to sleep, and as soon as I wake up, I better have that new chapter on a perfect golden e-plate, 'cause I will be STARVING.





Dude i've already gone to sleep woken up and still no chapter


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

Still nothing, huh? 

Ah well, it'll be out eventually.


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> cuz nothins gonna stop us now



Damn right  mofo 

Lets check out the world's most fearless animal while we wait...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c81bcjyfn6U[/YOUTUBE]

^ Animal version of Luffy


----------



## Sito (Sep 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> I wonder how long Oda plans on keep the SH crew on SA in terms of chapters.  I mean we have the reunion that will probably take a couple chapters and a few more for the marines that will arrive on site as well.



Personally i think they will arribe at fishman island end of chapter 599(like the last panel is the island) or beginning of 600(like last panel for 599 is them astonished or something then in this chapter we actually see the island). Mostly becuase oda said he likes these type of numbers(ex dragon introduced chapter 100) and likes to do something special/surprising. So they won't spend a lot of time on SA. Unless he wants them to all be together chapter 600.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 30, 2010)

50 more min, if its not out by then im calling it a day.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 30, 2010)

MS update. 


> Maxi had a not so friendly run in with Godzilla. Words were exchanged and things got physical. Raws will be here shortly. Hang tight folks



Which means another few hours i think.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

"Maxi had a not so friendly run in with Godzilla. Words were exchanged and things got physical. Raws will be here shortly. Hang tight folks"

Raws? theyre just getting raws...  ms


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

^ YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> you dont believe in godzilla?



I do, but godzilla is asleep this time of year.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> I do, but godzilla is asleep this time of year.



Usually, but someone woke him up and said one piece just got off break


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> Usually, but someone woke him up and said one piece just got off break



 I see.....

God damn Godzilla


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

geminis said:


> Damn right  mofo
> 
> Lets check out the world's most fearless animal while we wait...
> 
> ...



okay, the footage of a honey badger climing a thorny acacia tree to catch and eat a snake was pretty good.


----------



## Nic (Sep 30, 2010)

shoot so they don't even have their raws yet? Well might as well go to sleep then as this chapter won't be out for another 5-6 hours.


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> okay, the footage of a honey badger climing a thorny acacia tree to catch and eat a snake was pretty good.



He's just like Luffy too, he gets bitten by a snake, no prob just sleep it off have some something to eat and then right back to the fight. Damn thing eats everything it defeats.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 30, 2010)

They could have timed their fisticuffs better.


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 30, 2010)

just try and have a little patience


----------



## abcd (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah LQ scans could be done by someone with photoshop here


----------



## mangakagirl (Sep 30, 2010)

mangakagirl said:


> Here's a preview of what i've been working on all day while waiting for the chapter, it follows exactly as the color spread, i actually finished, but as you can imagine the rest of it is pretty disturbing  dont' know if anyone would want to see the rest, just tell me if you do though  .



Thanks, to all of those who liked it!


Ok, here is the final version, its 4 pages  i had to stick them together w/ photoshop  





KazeYama said:


> Lets start the debate of fake Zoro having one arm.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 30, 2010)

^^  Niiiiceeee.....  I commend the effort.


----------



## Outlandish (Sep 30, 2010)

darn i have lectures now dont' wanna read on phone  and don't want to read on campus and seem like a nerd

: @@@@@@


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 30, 2010)

Mangetsu126 said:


> its 6:22 am here, and im still going, Im not going to sleep until that damn chapter is out!



You still awake brooooooooooooo?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 30, 2010)

Outlandish said:


> darn i have lectures now dont' wanna read on phone  and don't want to read on campus and seem like a nerd
> 
> : @@@@@@



Stand tall and proud for being a nerd.


----------



## geminis (Sep 30, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> You still awake brooooooooooooo?



He's a g, it's expected of a true OP fan.


----------



## vered (Sep 30, 2010)

seems its not out yet.guess a couple more hours.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 30, 2010)

Nic said:


> Because they haven't been able to get their hands on the raw.   It happens about once every couple months.  I guess it just had to be this week.


I think someone up there hates us


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2010)

And so it continues, again

something something, 
something something.

Edit, one moar


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know when we will get the chapter but I can only hope we get it this month ...


----------



## Do ya (Sep 30, 2010)

> Maxi had a not so friendly run in with Godzilla. Words were exchanged and things got physical. Raws will be here shortly. Hang tight folks
> Thu Sep 30 05:08:43 +0000 2010



Dunno if it's been posted before but w/e


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

To shut the people up
Once again for the super Zoro lost his arm thing...

Just look at this...



Imagine someone standing before Luffy's left side... Would you all start to say he lost his arm?

But yeah Mihawk, the greatest swordsman with a lot of honor, cut the arm by accident... Franky will make a new one or Zoro will be able to regrow it with Asura... because some people didn't get that it is just an illusion (DATABOOK YELLOW) and think Zoro is Robin without DF and can even create REAL copies of his swords


----------



## Kirath (Sep 30, 2010)

People think that? oO
When Zoro used Asura for the first time, Kaku said that he's creating an illusion.


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 30, 2010)

what is this shit people? 

wheres the chapter?


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Sep 30, 2010)

You mean to tell me that I went to sleep for 10 hours and THERE IS STILL NO FUCKING CHAPTER?


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Sep 30, 2010)

> We have Jump raws in hand finally, we'll work as fast as possible. The 'Bench' one-shot won't be out until next week.
> Thu Sep 30 09:08:22 +0000 2010



fresh from mangostream.

argh gutted, i gotta be out the house in 20 minutes lol.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Uggghh.... it's longer than I expected.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr.Majestic said:


> fresh from mangostream.
> 
> argh gutted, i gotta be out the house in 20 minutes lol.



 shit sucks dude. 

Two hours you say, IF ITS NOT OUT THEN THEN I WILL...


----------



## solid-soul (Sep 30, 2010)

this is worst then waiting 4weeks


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Sep 30, 2010)

solid-soul said:


> this is worst then waiting 4weeks



Yeah I agree, these last few days were way worse then the whole month... OH THE AGONY


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 30, 2010)

You people have already seen all the spoilers and pics (unless you're avoiding them), there's really not much left for this chapter to provide us so I don't get the agony. It's just a few hours more, tops.


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 30, 2010)

I have this nagging feeling that the new fleet admiral is not one of the old admirals. Promoting one of them would destroy the trio of tall, logia-using, actor-lookalike colored animals we have, which is something you can easily do towards the end of the manga but not as easily in the very middle. And Oda has made sure leave it an open question how many VAs there are, which means there could very well be a capable guy that we haven't seen yet. It would just be ugly to promote that guy to the open admiral spot, unless the new guy also happens to have a logia, be tall and look like a famous actor. Since FA is a desk job, it doesn't have to recruit from the admirals anyway.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL at you all people xD

Look closely between Luffy's legs... xD



But yeah Zoro lost his arm


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 30, 2010)

Told you. He's holding it with his dick.


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL at you all people xD
> 
> Look closely between Luffy's legs... xD
> 
> ...




That's exactly why people should WAIT before jumping to conclusions.

Oh, who am I kidding?


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Idiotic shit people are talking... And I swear if any of the dumbasses will ask or open a thread about Zoro's arm... I'Äll report it right away and hope that you will be banned


----------



## abcd (Sep 30, 2010)

*jumps into conclusion*

*drowns without sympathy*


----------



## Zaru (Sep 30, 2010)

-ThanatosX- said:


> You mean to tell me that I went to sleep for 10 hours and THERE IS STILL NO FUCKING CHAPTER?



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

Now that that's dealt, do people reckon Zoro's going to have Observation haki to compensate for his loss of an eyebecause that eye doesn't look like it opens



Grrblt said:


> I have this nagging feeling that the new fleet admiral is not one of the old admirals. Promoting one of them would destroy the trio of tall, logia-using, actor-lookalike colored animals we have, which is something you can easily do towards the end of the manga but not as easily in the very middle. And Oda has made sure leave it an open question how many VAs there are, which means there could very well be a capable guy that we haven't seen yet. It would just be ugly to promote that guy to the open admiral spot, unless the new guy also happens to have a logia, be tall and look like a famous actor. Since FA is a desk job, it doesn't have to recruit from the admirals anyway.



Occams Razor. If you start looking for twists you'll find so many potential ones you'll get blindsided by the obvious. It's Akainu or Aokiji and evidence has now been placed heaviliy on the Akainu side. Symetry is nice but Oda has never let himself be bound by it. The Shichibukai aren't all animal themed for example.


----------



## Do ya (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Idiotic shit people are talking... And I swear if any of the dumbasses will ask or open a thread about Zoro's arm... I'?ll report it right away and hope that you will be banned



Should I report you for calling people dumbasses? What's with you anyway? Seems like every post you make you whine about something


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL at you all people xD
> 
> Look closely between Luffy's legs... xD
> 
> ...



 wheres that guy that said i was in denial now


----------



## Grrblt (Sep 30, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Occams Razor. If you start looking for twists you'll find so many potential ones you'll get blindsided by the obvious. It's Akainu or Aokiji and evidence has now been placed heaviliy on the Akainu side. Symetry is nice but Oda has never let himself be bound by it. The Shichibukai aren't all animal themed for example.


There's no evidence for Akainu at all. "lol he moved it to the other side of the red line so it has to be Akainu" is stupid. Anyone could make that decision. Aokiji's only support is Sengoku nominating him, but that can easily be a red herring, just as it would if Kizaru or Akainu getting the job.

Shichibukai were animal themed until they crapped down completely. BB joined but left after two weeks and now there's only four of them remaining. The marines aren't crapping down completely, they're as strong and unified as ever.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

so if zoro's eye doesn't open does that mean...



he's gonna get an eye patch


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

The evidence for Aokiji was being nominated but nobody actually accepted that nomination. We know how Aokiji thinks because he told us how he thinks. He wouldn't be less active than Sengoku because that would be career suicide but his self professed laziness would result in things staying the same. Now there is the chance he was ordered to do it but assuming he wasn't and it was done on the FA's own initiative then it's more in line with Akainu's personality than Aokiji's. It's not rock solid on either side of the argument but nobody has got no footing for their argument

If we accept your suggestion of a third candidate [not Kizaru] then it could be damn near anyone. All I'm saying is why decide to yourself it might not be an Admiral when it's always been an Admiral and the only person nominated is an Admiral. You're making things more complicated for nothing more than your love of symmetry. Personally I reckon the spot will remain empty until about halfway through the New World when Smoker is ready for the role. Coby's position will come when Aokiji is promoted to FA after Akainu's defeat.


----------



## DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC (Sep 30, 2010)

manga stream has just said they have just got the raws in soo idk how long it ill be now... sorry that was at like 9


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 30, 2010)

DonquixoteDoflamingoLFC said:


> manga stream has just said they have just got the raws in soo idk how long it ill be now... sorry that was at like 9



give it an hour or two.

not long now ^^


----------



## Twinsen (Sep 30, 2010)

Went to sleep 13 hours ago when chapter wasn't out, woke up 6 ago and chapter wasn't out, went to school and came home half an hour ago and still no chapter out.


----------



## Fei (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm sorry the picture is just not 100% clear and it's unlikely that Zoro lost an arm given his 3 sword style and Mihawk's honor and previously known opinion that one armed people couldn't compete as swordsman.  Until we get confirmation we just can't jump to conclusions.

If he did lose it Zoro probably cut it off himself in some sort of act of defiance from Mihawk but who knows.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

I may go to sleep soon, I hope it would be out by the time I wait. I said the same thing yesterday...


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

franky make cyber eye patch for zoro?


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

My f5 key is probably not going to survive if this shit goes on much longer.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> My f5 key is probably not going to survive if this shit goes on much longer.



thats why i switched to just clicking refresh


----------



## trigimon (Sep 30, 2010)

SiNi5T3R said:


> wheres that guy that said i was in denial now



That was me. A case of a really poor drawing of no shoulder got me hooked. Oh well, We can put it the one arm thing to rest now, cause this clear pic shows that he's grown a third arm over the time skip


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

people seriously need to stop with the godamn zoro losing his arm thing it's getting annoying and it's not like i can avoid it either there's bitching in every 3rd post


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> people seriously need to stop with the godamn zoro losing his arm thing it's getting annoying and it's not like i can avoid it either there's bitching in every 3rd post



this is NF what do you expect


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoro's arm, Zoro's arm everywhere.


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2010)

zoro has four swords now! awesome!


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

next bloody topic


zoro's gonna get an eyepatch


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

i like how in that pice theres no arrow pointing to the sword between luffy's legs and yet arrow 3 i have no idea what thats pointing at lol


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 30, 2010)

For what it's worth, the conclusion jumping done over Zoro's arm did give birth to this:

Human Nature ftw


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2010)

funny how a blurry pic generates so many unnecessarily conversations.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Do ya said:


> Should I report you for calling people dumbasses? What's with you anyway? Seems like every post you make you whine about something



Who is whining... I'm just annoyed of people who are spreading shit around


----------



## abcd (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Who is whining... I'm just annoyed of people who are spreading shit around



No ... U r too serious :/


----------



## cloudsymph (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Who is whining... I'm just annoyed of people who are spreading shit around



ignore it then.



abcd said:


> No ... U r too serious :/



what he said.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

abcd said:


> No ... U r too serious :/



you shouldve thrown this in your post


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

If Zoro has lost his arm he would somehow have kept his 3 swords style and use it somehow. 

if we are going to discuss about the possibility of the lost arm we better discuss about whether A) he would get a cyborg arm or something. B) a new way for him to use 3 swords style.

Other than that, there is not much point to "whine" about it, if it is indeed true. We shall wait and see, in Oda I trust that he won't do anything foolish.


----------



## MrPrince (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Who is whining... I'm just annoyed of people who are spreading shit around



This man speaks the truth, Ive been following this topic for awhile and there are *WAY* too many people bitching about Zoro's arm, when its painfully obvious he still has it.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> i like how in that pice theres no arrow pointing to the sword between luffy's legs and yet arrow 3 i have no idea what thats pointing at lol





From this you could see the the purple and red sheaths are empty he only has wado ishimanji inside the sheath. He has shuusui on his right hand which means he has sandai kitetsu on his left hand which is under luffy's leg.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> If Zoro has lost his arm he would somehow have kept his 3 swords style and use it somehow.
> 
> if we are going to discuss about the possibility of the lost arm we better discuss about whether A) he would get a cyborg arm or something. B) a new way for him to use 3 swords style.
> 
> Other than that, there is not much point to "whine" about it, if it is indeed true. We shall wait and see, in Oda I trust that he won't do anything foolish.



 look back its confirmed he has the arm


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> look back its confirmed he has the arm



Where it is confirmed ?


----------



## 8 (Sep 30, 2010)

still hope franky gives him a cyborg arm. three armed zoro ftw.

100 pages of zoro's arm discussion is hilarious.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Where it is confirmed ?



Page 116 has a clear picture of zoro having an arm.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Where it is confirmed ?




...


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

I see. I guess we can blame this whole issue on the original lower quality images that showed a smaller area than these new ones. About half of Luffy's leg was cut from them.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

Zoro quite clearly lost his arm and that's just a floating sword between Luffy's legs.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

I doubt if people originally had seen this :  instead of this : which is pretty far into East Blue that there would be people claiming about Zoro having lost an arm. 

So now the issue has ended and all people should see the new image. When the chapter comes out I doubt people will be talking about Zoro having lost an arm.*


* I hope.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 30, 2010)

told you guys zoro = luffy rayleigh


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Zoro quite clearly lost his arm and that's just a floating sword between Luffy's legs.


Clearly, Franky doesn't have his lower body anymore.

He has now integrated himself into the Thousand Sunny. It's now known as the Thousand Frankies.


----------



## vered (Sep 30, 2010)

yea seems like he has 3 swords overall and yea he has his hand from the HQ version of the cover.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

hey at least we have confirmed franky still doesnt wear pants


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

Hysteria said:


> Clearly, Franky doesn't have his lower body anymore.
> 
> He has now integrated himself into the Thousand Sunny. It's now known as the Thousand Frankies.



you can clearly see his underwear at sanjis head

unless your being sarcastic


----------



## vered (Sep 30, 2010)

yea luffys leg is just covering his hand that is holding a sword.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

ok so next topic

zoro's eyepatch


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 30, 2010)

Franky still a hentai *phew*

Hope Usopp still a coward and it's gonna be perfect again.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> ok so next topic
> 
> zoro's eyepatch





JimmyVegas said:


> also...
> zoro for eyepatch character...
> just sayin...



where were you when i needed you


----------



## trigimon (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> ...



Well, He's got his arm. That's that. Now... Onto his missing eye!!!!


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Well, He's got his arm. That's that. Now... Onto his missing eye!!!!



i call making a topic about him getting an eyepatch

fuck yea


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 30, 2010)

F**ck low quality pic. This plus Oda's poor drawing and you have stormshit about Zoro loosing his arm.

Anyway? I'm relieved, 3 sword, 3 earings => 3 arms. Santouryou is safe.

NOw, since he lost an eye, can we say he will have CoO to compensate ?


----------



## Halibel (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> you can clearly see his underwear at sanjis head
> 
> unless your being sarcastic



he wears shorts


----------



## trigimon (Sep 30, 2010)

Marcelle said:


> next bloody topic
> 
> 
> zoro's gonna get an eyepatch



Franky is gonna give him a cyborg eye


----------



## Halibel (Sep 30, 2010)

trigimon said:


> Franky is gonna give him a cyborg eye



he stole mihawks eye


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

the views in this thread are rising again :ho


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

Anybody have a quote collection of all the newbs saying he lost an arm? :ho


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

soran said:


> he stole mihawks eye



 get that naruto shit out of my One Piece


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

65- 81 view in 50 seconds lol awesome


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

To everybody that think Zoro lost his eye: Look, we can't see Nami, franky or sanji's right eye either. Does that mean they lost their eyes? 

If I remember correctly, silver got his eye too.


----------



## Amrun (Sep 30, 2010)

Slept, woke up, still no chapter.


----------



## Krombacher (Sep 30, 2010)

^I came out of school and still no chapter


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> To everybody that think Zoro lost his eye: Look, we can't see Nami, franky or sanji's right eye either. Does that mean they lost their eyes?
> 
> If I remember correctly, silver got his eye too.



it's the fact that he has one eye close and the other one open that leads to the belief that he lost his eye and franky is gonna give him a cyber eye or a godamn cyber eyepatch :ho


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> ^I came out of school and still no chapter



I came... and still no chapter


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

> If nothing goes wrong, One Piece 598 will be available in ~2 hours. #Manga #OnePiece





come on man.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> come on man.



fucking gahhhh......


*goes outside to rage at the world*


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

times like this call for a double geg


----------



## hisoga (Sep 30, 2010)

soran said:


> he stole mihawks eye



thats mean zoro is the new Rikudou Sennin with one rinnegan...


----------



## tashtin (Sep 30, 2010)

fuck! where the fuck is the fucking chapter! those fucking fucks in MS better get thier fucking asses moving, I haven't slept since fucking yesterday!! fuck...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 30, 2010)

Why couldn't they just translate the spoilers and be prepared in time instead of telling us that the RAW is delayed, then they're saying that they will translate it as fast as possible and after a few hours they're saying that OP will be out in two hours.

Fuck it. I'm going to take a shower. I didn't go earlier because I thought that the chapter will be out, so I'm going now.


----------



## anto (Sep 30, 2010)

Edward Newgate said:


> Why couldn't they just translate the spoilers and be prepared in time instead of telling us that the RAW is delayed, then they're saying that they will translate it as fast as possible and after a few hours they're saying that OP will be out in two hours.
> 
> Fuck it. I'm going to take a shower. I didn't go earlier because I thought that the chapter will be out, so I'm going now.



hope no MS staff is reading this board


----------



## Aced (Sep 30, 2010)

First Zoro lost his arm, now his eye? wat


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

They're prolonging our agony.


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2010)

Amrun said:


> Slept, woke up, still no chapter.


i feel your pain  



JimmyVegas said:


> ...


well, i guess that pretty much ends one of the debates (didn't mind having an armless zoro anyway). although, it still seems kinda weird how oda drew that left shoulder and arm in proportion to the rest of his body. =/


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> i feel your pain
> 
> 
> well, i guess that pretty much ends one of the debates (didn't mind having an armless zoro anyway). although, it still seems kinda weird how oda drew that left shoulder and arm in proportion to the rest of his body. =/



Remember this?


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Sep 30, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> well, i guess that pretty much ends one of the debates (didn't mind having an armless zoro anyway). although, it still seems kinda weird how oda drew that left shoulder and arm in proportion to the rest of his body. =/



Or, hes strutting it Auron style from FFX


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

good god don't bring this subject back up it was going so good


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2010)

Of course Zoro had an arm. I swear that was one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. 

Might as well go ahead and say Franky had no legs.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Of course Zoro had an arm. I swear that was one of the dumbest things I've ever heard.
> 
> Might as well go ahead and say Franky had no legs.



tank treads...


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> To everybody that think Zoro lost his eye: Look, we can't see Nami, franky or sanji's right eye either. Does that mean they lost their eyes?
> 
> If I remember correctly, silver got his eye too.



If the eye was open or both eyes were closed there'd be no problem but for now either Zoro's winking which seems rather random or his eye has been damaged.


----------



## vered (Sep 30, 2010)

Jizznificent said:


> i feel your pain
> 
> 
> well, i guess that pretty much ends one of the debates (didn't mind having an armless zoro anyway). although, it still seems kinda weird how oda drew that left shoulder and arm in proportion to the rest of his body. =/



his arm is covered by luffys leg,thats the reason for the distortion.
you can also see his third sword or a least half of it below luffys leg held by his hand which is mostly hidden by his leg.its clear in the HQ version.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as Zoro has arms, one of his his eyes dont matter to me


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> If the eye was open or both eyes were closed there'd be no problem but for now either Zoro's winking *which seems rather random* or his eye has been damaged.



How so? everybody is smiling and somehow greeting the reader. Why would it be random for him to wink?


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Remember this?


omgwtf! :rofl

i've been an anime follow for most of the series so i've never seen that before. but damn... 



NinjainSpandex said:


> Or, hes strutting it Auron style from FFX


i don't blame him. auron is BAWSS!


----------



## OSTIKS (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn I've gotta go class soon, and I woke up early too.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> How so? everybody is smiling and somehow greeting the reader. Why would it be random for him to wink?



come to think of it has zoro ever been shown winking?


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> How so? everybody is smiling and somehow greeting the reader. Why would it be random for him to wink?



Well, it's not like Zoro is the type of character who wink.
PLus it would be a hell of a coincidence for him to wink with the eye which got a 15cm scar on it...


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> come to think of it has zoro ever been shown winking?



Why don't you find out.

And another thing. It might have been sunny there, he might just close his eye because of the sun.


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> come to think of it has zoro ever been shown winking?



Would anyone be stupid enough to check out every single panel with Zoro in it?


----------



## Eternity (Sep 30, 2010)

riyuhou said:


> Well, it's not like Zoro is the type of character who wink.
> *PLus it would be a hell of a coincidence for him to wink with the eye which got a 15cm scar on it...*



Maybe Oda did it bacuse of that, just to make us speculate.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> How so? everybody is smiling and somehow greeting the reader. Why would it be random for him to wink?



He doesn't seem like the winking sort plus in conjunction with the scar it would create the false impression his eye is damaged. A much better option would be to have him wink with the nonscarred eye if winking was really necessary

Anyway, was Zoro's neck always that huge because it certainly looks like when he swings his sword with his mouth he'll be cutting mountains in half


----------



## Volture (Sep 30, 2010)

Isn't it more like one and a half hour?


----------



## riyuhou (Sep 30, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Maybe Oda did it bacuse of that, just to make us speculate.



Maybe, or maybe he just put a scar on it and close it, just to tell what it shows : Zoro lost an eye.


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

Volture said:


> Isn't it more like one and a half hour?



he skipped the extra half hour as to not go insane lol get ready for the after effects of that move tho


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2010)

vered said:


> his arm is covered by luffys leg,thats the reason for the distortion.
> you can also see his third sword or a least half of it below luffys leg held by his hand which is mostly hidden by his leg.its clear in the HQ version.


yeah i understood that part. it was mostly his left shoulder that i was a little skeptic about. it seemed a little too small/ skinny. err, whatever... i can see some people are getting a little frustrated about this issue so i'll stop . it's sorted now anyway.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> Would anyone be stupid enough to check out every single panel with Zoro in it?



there was that one guy who counted all the "don"s in one piece


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Now Sanji and Zoro are truly equal...

Both are only using one eye to look around xD


----------



## Volture (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Now Sanji and Zoro are truly equal...
> 
> Both are only using one eye to look around xD


Lol keep wishing.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

So what new powers do you think Zoro will have ?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> So what new powers do you think Zoro will have ?



mastery of 9 sword styleand able to place haki in the sword


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 30, 2010)

Now as long as Zoro didnt lose his eye then ODA


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Volture said:


> Lol keep wishing.



It was a joke xD But they still will be close xD


----------



## Soca (Sep 30, 2010)

so yea


i wonder how buggy looks


----------



## Jizznificent (Sep 30, 2010)

> If nothing goes wrong, One Piece 598 will be available in ~*2 hours*. #Manga #OnePiece


oh for fuc... nvm 

*sigh* oh well, i'm still grateful for their efforts. anyway i'm outta here. peace!


----------



## continuedbacon (Sep 30, 2010)

Still no chapter? And I woke up early...


----------



## trigimon (Sep 30, 2010)

JimmyVegas said:


> ...



OMG Luffy lost his leg during the timeskip, Thats clearly Zoro's penis below him at the bottom.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> So what new powers do you think Zoro will have ?



Why ask about Zoro only? Everybody's gotten a powerup. My only hope is that nobody's power up consists of them doing what they used to do but harder and faster. I want to see new techniques and suchlike


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

> @shezanf It's an awesome 26 pages chapter, with quite a few color pages~



It appears they're just taunting us now.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Why ask about Zoro only? Everybody's gotten a powerup. My only hope is that nobody's power up consists of them doing what they used to do but harder and faster. I want to see new techniques and suchlike



Cuz he is a fanboy and only read OP cuz of Zoro


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

@shezanf It's an awesome 26 pages chapter, with quite a few color pages~
Thu Sep 30 13:02:46 +0000 2010

26? i only counted 24 in the spoilers and that includes 2 for the color spread


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Cuz he is a fanboy and only read OP cuz of Zoro



Sanji is the guy I'm most afraid of doing the same thing only harder and faster


----------



## continuedbacon (Sep 30, 2010)

Nodonn said:


> It appears they're just taunting us now.



Maybe they just themselves got the chapter, and are surprised by the number of pages.


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Yulwei said:


> Sanji is the guy I'm most afraid of doing the same thing only harder and faster



please what?

Dunno but Zoro and Sanji will kick major asses... Can't see to see all SHs to be in action... But the monster trio will be upper shit


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

They seem to be enjoying themselves


----------



## Kishido (Sep 30, 2010)

Do we wanna start a bet that one smart user will open a thread "Zoro lost his arm"


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

Sazen Susanoo said:


> mastery of 9 sword styleand able to place haki in the sword



I am not sure how often he will be using the 9swords style but I expect him being able to cut DF powers users including logia, not sure if it will be Haki or if it is Haki if it will work exactly like we have seen others use Haki and I am reminded of his fight with Daz Bones and Zoro cutting steel. Maybe he will be cutting people that way and bypassing their ability to shield themselves that way.  Also some new abilities we haven't seen of course.




Yulwei said:


> Why ask about Zoro only? Everybody's gotten a powerup. My only hope is that nobody's power up consists of them doing what they used to do but harder and faster. I want to see new techniques and suchlike



I am just more interested at hearing about people's thought on Zoro specifically at the moment.  But if someone wants to say what he thinks about the other characters and what new they might be able to do, be my guest. 

I agree that everyone should have some new stuff to show.



KiShiDo said:


> Cuz he is a fanboy and only read OP cuz of Zoro



No dude, I like Zoro more than several other characters but I like the other strawhats too, he isn't the reason I am reading OP.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

KiShiDo said:


> Do we wanna start a bet that one smart user will open a thread "Zoro lost his arm"


That'll most likely be the first thread made after the new chapter comes out, right next to who has bigger boobs Nami or Robin


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 30, 2010)

Robin


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Sep 30, 2010)

ChocolateBar999 said:


> That'll most likely be the first thread made after the new chapter comes out, right next to who has bigger boobs Nami or Robin



Well Nami is hotter in her new look. Maybe if Robin show us more cleavage we would change our minds.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Robin > Nami.


----------



## Yulwei (Sep 30, 2010)

Narutofann12 said:


> Well Nami is hotter in her new look. Maybe if Robin show us more cleavage we would change our minds.



Have you looked at her outfit? The only way she could have more cleavage is by squeezing her breasts together and jamming them against the camera.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 30, 2010)

The chapter is out!

Sandersonia's Mantra


----------



## Hysteria (Sep 30, 2010)

THE WAIT... IS OVER! 

Sandersonia's Mantra


----------



## Nodonn (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY FUCKING GOD IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME!


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

Better read it before the server crashes.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 30, 2010)

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

oh wow. mutton chops on franky.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 30, 2010)

That color spread.


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

Arg. the cucumber page is just as bad as I remebered it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2010)

Read it before MS sever slows to a crawl


----------



## continuedbacon (Sep 30, 2010)

Isis said:


> Read it before MS sever slows to a crawl



The server is already crawling... But I can't wait for the next chapter.

Luffy meets f Luffy, and Zoro's introduction


----------



## SageMaster (Sep 30, 2010)

*Manga restart! SO FUCKING EXCITING!*

Oh man, this is like reading a whole new manga with characters you already love.

Old characters get new again with new powers and designs, totally different world, new stories.

Man, I'm so fucking hyped up for One Piece.


----------



## JimmyVegas (Sep 30, 2010)

i knew it, franky has become battle franky 37


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Sep 30, 2010)

Read and downloaded every pages, and re-reading again.


----------



## Hana (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG /dies

Finally, so much waiting! I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Jay. (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm still ejaculating at chapter.


----------



## tashtin (Sep 30, 2010)

fuck!!! MS is slower than a snail orgy!!!!!
is it my computer or is everyone having the same prob?


----------



## death1217 (Sep 30, 2010)

guys please tell me how the chapter is I can't read it cause I made a promise


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

All I can say is thank god !

Nice chapter , and....is that Momonga at Marineford ?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 30, 2010)

Notice when the bartender mentioned the Four Emperors

Possible Emperor Blackbeard?


----------



## Tekkon Kinkreet (Sep 30, 2010)

Screw the having to wait the 4 weeks we had to wait.. im about to freak out at fact I need to wait another week for next chapter !!!!! ARGGG Oh the Humanity!???


----------



## YoshiPower (Sep 30, 2010)

I wonder what Nami is going to ask @ Usopp.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

What ?

Oh and the elder starts stil said "Yonkou" after Whitebeard's death , so.....


----------



## death1217 (Sep 30, 2010)

fuck my promise I can't hold it anymore 
speaking of holding is fake robin holding what I think she is? Sandersonia's Mantra


----------



## Buwafi (Sep 30, 2010)

I loved this chapter, it was a perfect intro with color pages, Hancock and Marguerite. The reuniting also looks to be action packed like i hoped it would be. One of the thoughts i had was them bumping into a copycat crew, but not this early on and in this fashion. But it's definitely a great development. It looks like the copycats have stained the Straw Hat's good name, especially on Sabaody and where ever else they sailed in those two years. Luffy definitely needs to make a statement and expose these frauds, I think he'll definitely be mad at them using his Jolly Roger, name and terrorizing innocent people.  

I gotta give my opinion on each characters new design too:

First mention definitely has to be Usopp, he looks so badass now especially compared to his previous look. Dude actually has muscles, i hope he keeps that up and regularly exercises with Zoro since being a sniper, he won't be doing much physically demanding fighting. 

Luffy, it's alright, i understand they didn't want to change his appearance much and he definitely had one of the better designs anyway. The scar is a bit too big, but it's not a bad thing, makes him look more accustomed to battle than his previous design which only had one scar to show.

Nami and Robin are looking hotter than ever, and Nami's development is something I'm really interested in seeing. I always thought that a Color of Armors Haki would be perfect for her DF ability and would really pump up her fighting power.

Chopper didn't change, I'm hoping his transformations show us some development otherwise he's still the 50beri pet/doctor of the crew - I'm sorry to say.

Sanji was always too cool, and his added facial hair just makes him that much better.

Zoro... I'm not liking the one eye, it's cool and all, but i don't think it was needed. The scar is great though.

Franky... I hope he grows his hair back - all im saying

Brook is last, but certainly not least. BROOK IS AWESOME!!! Dude spent his two years getting famous, but i hope he also trained too. 

10/10 chapter


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (Sep 30, 2010)

Buwafi said:


> Franky... I hope he grows his hair back - all im saying



You do realize that he's copying Don Krieg with that hairstyle?


----------



## IceColdBeer (Sep 30, 2010)

Manga stream died already :rofl


----------



## bURN (Sep 30, 2010)

oh i cant wait until next week


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 30, 2010)

Absolutely awesome chapter this is.

I love the inclusion of a fake Straw Hat Pirate crew that is messing with the name and reputation of the Straw Hat Pirates. I love it even more that they've even gotten the World Government's attention. Seriously, they won't send some tiny, weak force to deal with Luffy and his crew after what Luffy pulled during the war. We might even get an opportunity to see just how much stronger Luffy and the crew has become against, potentially an Admiral or Vice Admiral. Hell, smoker might even show up here.

Oda wasted no time at all, already setting the stage for some potentially major event to kick off. Chopper is with the wrong crew and is convinced they are the real thing. He just saw Robin get captured (LOL) If he happens to run into real members of the crew, he'll surely tell them this fact, and they may go looking to save Nico Robin themselves.

Usopp looks insanely badass. Same goes for Brook. Robin and Nami look incredible! Sanji looks cool with the facial hair. Man, there's just so much I love about this chapter. Especially that fake Straw Hat Luffy ended up running into the real thing


----------



## Davit (Sep 30, 2010)

so now the whole zoro lost an arm can finally be to rest! three swords are present and accounted for! nice chapter! love the new looks!


----------



## ALF (Sep 30, 2010)

Davit said:


> so now the whole zoro lost an arm can finally be to rest! three swords are present and accounted for! nice chapter! love the new looks!



An arm for an eye.  Fair trade?!


----------



## narutosushi (Sep 30, 2010)

Dammit I didn't have any problems waiting the 4 weeks, but now its killing me about what happens next. I need the next chapter right now!!!


----------



## Webbmaster62 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't tell me I did that challenege for nothing!!! OMG....Well, me and my GF did screw like rabbits today lol.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 30, 2010)

death1217 said:


> fuck my promise I can't hold it anymore
> speaking of holding is fake robin holding what I think she is? here



Cucumber......comming from a very strange location .


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 3, 2010)

I like Fake Luffy, he seems cool and strong, kind of like Brownbeard...


----------



## Neptun (Oct 3, 2010)

I think Fake Luffy is a pretty cool guy. He kills strawhats and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Big Mom (Oct 3, 2010)

^I hope he is strong, and not just fodder. Hell, maybe after losing to the Straw Hats, he joins the Buggy Pirates...?


----------



## David (Oct 3, 2010)

ALF said:


> An arm for an eye.  Fair trade?!



What makes you sure that Zoro lost an eye?


----------



## Viper (May 26, 2013)

Test post.


----------



## Tazmo (May 26, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

